# Vita distrutta con un messaggio



## Katia (18 Marzo 2013)

Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

forse è stato beccato dalla moglie?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.



Se questo uomo è sposato e la compagna l'ha scoperto, la cosa è semplice da interpretare.
Se sei tu ad essere sposata e magari tuo marito ti ha scoperto e ha deciso di contattare il tuo amante, anche questo spiegherebbe tutto.

Altrimenti, non so, dai troppo pochi particolari.
Sei mesi in fin dei conti non sono molti.


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

Lo fanno anche dopo sei anni, figuriamoci sei mesi.


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


sarà stato beccato per cui è impossibilitato a spiegarti in questo momento


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Marzo 2013)

Oppure ha letto il forum e ha capito i suoi errori.


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

Non cambiano per cosi poco.


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

ma poi: vita distrutta dopo sei mesi?

non ti sembra di esagerare?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


Se sei l'amante direi che può succedere
Sei mesi sono davvero pochi per farsi rovinare la vita
Sicuramente una mancanza di palle non farlo di persona. Ma tutto il resto ci può stare


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sei l'amante direi che può succedere
> Sei mesi sono davvero pochi per farsi rovinare la vita
> Sicuramente una mancanza di palle non farlo di persona. Ma tutto il resto ci può stare


Magari è stato beccato e le ha mandato quel tipo di messaggio perchè non ha potuto fare diversamente


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Magari è stato beccato e le ha mandato quel tipo di messaggio perchè non ha potuto fare diversamente


Si molto probabile. Non sappiamo da quanto è successo. Mi aspetterei che calmate le acque una spiegazioni a quattr'occhi me la desse.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si molto probabile. Non sappiamo da quanto è successo. Mi aspetterei che calmate le acque una spiegazioni a quattr'occhi me la desse.


bè quello si...bisogna vedere quanto è "sotto controllo" nel caso


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2013)

come può un forumista raccontare una storia in 3 righe senza ulteriori spiegazioni ?

attendo lumi.


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si molto probabile. Non sappiamo da quanto è successo. Mi aspetterei che calmate le acque una spiegazioni a quattr'occhi me la desse.


direi prima che si calmino le acque
perchè di solito ci vuole MOLTO tempo prima che calmino.........


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> come può un forumista raccontare una storia in 3 righe senza ulteriori spiegazioni ?
> 
> *attendo lumi*.


sei senza corrente?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


puó e basta ....
prima ti entra in testa prima riesci a "rassegnarti"...
Poi dai vita rovinata in sei mesi cioè o avete qualcosa 
in comune oppure torna alla tua vita di sei mesi fa...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.



Bhe se il messaggio era tramite cell, con le dita, tramite lettera, con penna, etc etc.


Scrivi qualcosa in più, altrimenti confermo quello sopra scritto.


----------



## Leda (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di *confidenze* e *rispetto reciproco *attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


Bon, direi che in due righe è riuscito a dimostrarti che i concetti in neretto non esistevano, se non nella tua immaginazione. Quando si dice il _potere della sintesi_...


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


magari l'sms te l'ha mandato la moglie col suo cellulare perchè lui sta in trazione al centro traumatologico.

nel caso,lo risenti tra 8-9 mesi,per una spiegazione


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari l'sms te l'ha mandato la moglie col suo cellulare perchè lui sta in trazione al centro traumatologico.
> 
> nel caso,lo risenti tra 8-9 mesi,per una spiegazione


Non è da escludere.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


E' un uomo, se ne sbatte di te, sopratutto se ti ha sbattuto, e sopratutto se non sei la sua donna ufficiosa. Se poi lo fa a 50 anni, oltre a a tutto questo, è pure un caso perso.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> E' un uomo, se ne sbatte di te, sopratutto se ti ha sbattuto, e sopratutto se non sei la sua donna ufficiosa. Se poi lo fa a 50 anni, oltre a a tutto questo, è pure un caso perso.


Non condivido nulla


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> E' un uomo, se ne sbatte di te, sopratutto se ti ha sbattuto, e sopratutto se non sei la sua donna ufficiosa. Se poi lo fa a 50 anni, oltre a a tutto questo, è pure un caso perso.


non condivido NULLA neppure io


----------



## celafarò (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma poi: vita distrutta dopo sei mesi?
> 
> non ti sembra di esagerare?


Credo ci siano problemi ben più gravi capaci di distruggere una vita.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non condivido NULLA neppure io



Condivido anche io, peccato che ci stiamo inventando tutto,:mrgreen: minchia l'autrice ha scritto solo due righe, stiamo fantasticando di brutto eh. :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

E' ovvio, non si è capito niente, diamo per scontato LUI sia sposato ma lei non lo ha scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' ovvio, non si è capito niente, diamo per scontato LUI sia sposato ma lei non lo ha scritto.



Infatti, possiamo solo ipotizzare.

Io dico che, lui è sposato lei no, forse separata. :mrgreen: giochiamo.


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

Giocando possiamo ipotizzare tutto.

Lei sposata e lui libero, si è stancato del giocattolino.


----------



## Pleasure (18 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti, possiamo solo ipotizzare.
> 
> Io dico che, lui è sposato lei no, forse separata. :mrgreen: giochiamo.



Dai giochiamo:
si possono dire due opportunità ?!?!

-Io dico che lui è sposato..lei no,
la moglie l'ha beccato e lui è scappato...passerà un pò di tempo e tornerà con le belle parole,
lei si scioglierà e ci ricadrà...

-oppure ha conosciuto un'altra più gnocca ed è scappato...


----------



## devastata (18 Marzo 2013)

Se l'avesse beccato la moglie, gli avrebbe sequestrato il cellulare, SUBITO!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Dai giochiamo:
> si possono dire due opportunità ?!?!
> 
> -Io dico che lui è sposato..lei no,
> ...



Non vale, così hai più possibilità di vincere. 

Allora mi sento di aggiungere, gli è bastato capire che gli extra devono cambiare spesso, altrimenti noia mortale.


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

se vogliamo fantasticare lo possiamo fare
ma non sarebbe meglio aspettare l'autrice del 3d
per avere maggiori dettagli?


----------



## Pleasure (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.



A parte i giochi...
se uno mi lascia così come ha fatto con te...
ci posso anche soffrire perchè ci resto male per la delusione ecc.. magari la sofferenza durerà anche tanto perchè ci avevi creduto in uno così...
ma che vada a quel paese ! ti lascia con un sms dicendoti di non farti più viva ?

cara, il mare è pieno di pesci... .


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> A parte i giochi...
> se uno mi lascia così come ha fatto con te...
> ci posso anche soffrire perchè ci resto male per la delusione ecc.. magari la sofferenza durerà anche tanto perchè ci avevi creduto in uno così...
> ma che vada a quel paese ! ti lascia con un sms dicendoti di non farti più viva ?
> ...


e che pesci.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

ma Lothar quanti anni ha?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non condivido NULLA neppure io


che novità:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Dai giochiamo:
> si possono dire due opportunità ?!?!
> 
> -*Io dico che lui è sposato..lei no,
> ...



ho dato la stessa interpretazione


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2013)

Ma si può pensare che un amante con moglie, figli e cinquant'anni suonati possa essere "la vita"? Mah.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma Lothar quanti anni ha?
> 
> :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: minchia vuoi vedere....


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: minchia vuoi vedere....


secondo me 
tu hai acchiappato


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Dai giochiamo:
> si possono dire due opportunità ?!?!
> 
> -Io dico che lui è sposato..lei no,
> ...


La terza possibilità: è sposato e non vuole più tradire. Non perché la moglie l'ha beccato, ma perché ritiene di aver sbagliato. E' umano, ha sbagliato, è rinsavito e mettendo sulla bilancia le due situazioni ha visto quella della famiglia prevalere nettamente su quella della storia "congiunturale". Ed ha chiuso. Per sempre. Forse è un cinico bastardo, forse un uomo tutto sommato saggio, ognuno la vedrà come meglio crede.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma Lothar quanti anni ha?
> 
> :mrgreen:





Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: minchia vuoi vedere....





gas ha detto:


> secondo me
> tu hai acchiappato


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> che novità:mexican::mexican::mexican:


perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma si può pensare che un amante con moglie, figli e cinquant'anni suonati possa essere "la vita"? Mah.





Pleasure ha detto:


> A parte i giochi...
> se uno mi lascia così come ha fatto con te...
> ci posso anche soffrire perchè ci resto male per la delusione ecc.. magari la sofferenza durerà anche tanto perchè ci avevi creduto in uno così...
> ma che vada a quel paese ! ti lascia con un sms dicendoti di non farti più viva ?
> ...


Quoto


Hellseven ha detto:


> La terza possibilità: è sposato e non vuole più tradire. Non perché la moglie l'ha beccato, ma perché ritiene di aver sbagliato. E' umano, ha sbagliato, è rinsavito e mettendo sulla bilancia le due situazioni ha visto quella della famiglia prevalere nettamente su quella della storia "congiunturale". Ed ha chiuso. Per sempre. Forse è un cinico bastardo, forse un uomo tutto sommato saggio, ognuno la vedrà come meglio crede.



Benissimo. Mi chiami e mi dici che hai deciso di ricominciare con tua moglie. Io ne prendo atto, se sono una donna intelligente, ti auguro il meglio e finisce lì


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> 
> Benissimo. Mi chiami e mi dici che hai deciso di ricominciare con tua moglie. Io ne prendo atto, se sono una donna intelligente, ti auguro il meglio e finisce lì


stra quoto :up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

ma cos'è tutto questo sbattimento?:unhappy:





Scarlett ha detto:


> *E' un uomo, se ne sbatte di te, sopratutto se ti ha sbattuto*, e sopratutto se non sei la sua donna ufficiosa. Se poi lo fa a 50 anni, oltre a a tutto questo, è pure un caso perso.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> 
> Benissimo. Mi chiami e mi dici che hai deciso di ricominciare con tua moglie. Io ne prendo atto, se sono una donna intelligente, ti auguro il meglio e finisce lì


Non tutte le donne sono intelligenti - senza offesa, per carità - e non tutti gli uomini sanno giudicare una donna. Inoltre non tutti gli uomini hanno le palle - senza offesa, per carità -


----------



## Pleasure (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> 
> Benissimo. Mi chiami e mi dici che hai deciso di ricominciare con tua moglie. Io ne prendo atto, se sono una donna intelligente, ti auguro il meglio e finisce lì




:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> 
> Benissimo. Mi chiami e mi dici che hai deciso di ricominciare con tua moglie. Io ne prendo atto, se sono una donna intelligente, ti auguro il meglio e finisce lì



:up:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non tutte le donne sono intelligenti - senza offesa, per carità - e non tutti gli uomini sanno giudicare una donna. Inoltre non tutti gli uomini hanno le palle - senza offesa, per carità -



giudicare?

ora ti massacrano!:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> giudicare?
> 
> ora ti massacrano!:mrgreen:


Perché? Non sta parlando di noi


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè?


Perchè il 40% dei miei post quotati qui dentro cominciano con "non sono d'accordo", l'altro 35% con "Non condivido", il resto con altre risposte.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Perchè il 40% dei miei post quotati qui dentro cominciano con "non sono d'accordo", l'altro 35% con "Non condivido", il resto con altre risposte.


Sei una matematica?


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Perchè il 40% dei miei post quotati qui dentro cominciano con "non sono d'accordo", l'altro 35% con "Non condivido", il resto con altre risposte.


Non sono d'accordo e non condivido quello che hai appena postato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Perchè il 40% dei miei post quotati qui dentro cominciano con "non sono d'accordo", l'altro 35% con "Non condivido", il resto con altre risposte.



non sono d'accordo

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> giudicare?
> 
> ora ti massacrano!:mrgreen:


Giudicare nel senso di comprendere il carattere e interpretetare i sentimenti, e quindi i comportamenti, delle donne, anche delle proprie compagne. E' un demerito per noi uomini non per voi signore.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Perchè il 40% dei miei post quotati qui dentro cominciano con "non sono d'accordo", l'altro 35% con "Non condivido", il resto con altre risposte.


una cagacazzi, insomma.
mica sei l'unica


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Perchè il 40% dei miei post quotati qui dentro cominciano con "non sono d'accordo", l'altro 35% con "Non condivido", il resto con altre risposte.


non mi pare che sia così :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non mi pare che sia così :mrgreen:


ergo, non condividi :mrgreen:


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ergo, non condividi :mrgreen:


ehehehehehehehehe, esatto!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me
> tu hai acchiappato



Dici?


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> ehehehehehehehehe, esatto!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cagacazzi, insomma.
> mica sei l'unica


L'unica non direi proprio infatti..
E dove sta scritto che la cagacazzi è quella in minoranza e non la maggioranza? 
Almeno non mi appecoro.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non tutte le donne sono intelligenti - senza offesa, per carità - e non tutti gli uomini sanno giudicare una donna. Inoltre non tutti gli uomini hanno le palle - senza offesa, per carità -


sono d'accordo


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei una matematica?


Affatto. Uso le percentuali a cazzo di cane. Un pò come quando da piccola ti mettevi il grembiule della mamma e passavi la scopa per giocare per un giorno a fare la casalinga.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

non so, prova a consultare il registro  





Scarlett ha detto:


> L'unica non direi proprio infatti..
> *E dove sta scritto che la cagacazzi è quella in minoranza e non la maggioranza?*
> Almeno non mi appecoro.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, prova a consultare il registro


NOn so, dimmi tu perchè cago il cazzo? perchè mi disapprovano spesso? Bah..


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> NOn so, dimmi tu perchè cago il cazzo? perchè mi disapprovano spesso? Bah..



ma ti arrivano i rossi?


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> NOn so, dimmi tu *perchè cago il cazzo?* perchè mi disapprovano spesso? Bah..


ma l'hai detto tu, magari ho dato una definizione ..ma ad un concetto tuo.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ti arrivano i rossi?


Si, anche, modestamente


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'hai detto tu, magari ho dato una definizione ..ma ad un concetto tuo.



Ma no no, ho solo risposto a due risposte di "NOn sono d'accordo" e "non condivido" con: e che novità! 
Che dovevo rispondere?
Neanche mi si è spiegato il motivo


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ma no no, ho solo risposto a due risposte di "NOn sono d'accordo" e "non condivido" con: e che novità!
> Che dovevo rispondere?
> Neanche mi si è spiegato il motivo


boh, io francamente ti ho letto solo ora e passavo per caso,
vado che è tardi


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si molto probabile. Non sappiamo da quanto è successo. Mi aspetterei che calmate le acque una spiegazioni a quattr'occhi me la desse.


quoto


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non condivido nulla





gas ha detto:


> non condivido NULLA neppure io


quoto2


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> NOn so, dimmi tu perchè cago il cazzo? perchè mi disapprovano spesso? Bah..


non so chi e perchè ti dia il rosso.

so che per me saresti una lettura molto più piacevole se cambiassi atteggiamento e fossi meno ansiogena


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se l'avesse beccato la moglie, gli avrebbe sequestrato il cellulare, SUBITO!



ma nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
Io non l'ho fatto.









lo controllavo e basta:mrgreen:


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non so chi e perchè ti dia il rosso.
> 
> so che per me saresti una lettura molto più piacevole se cambiassi atteggiamento e fossi meno ansiogena


Quando si dice il pregiudizio. dove vedi l'ansia adesso?. Quale atteggiamento avrei? Io a volte sono molto dolce, altre volte sono più diretta, ma solo perchè è quel che penso. NOn vedo atteggiamenti strani. Poi se mi vengono fatte obiezioni con toni acidi, rispondo.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *farfalla* Non condivido nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ennaaaamo! :rock:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cagacazzi, insomma.
> mica sei l'unica


madame! Parbleau!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> E' un uomo, se ne sbatte di te, sopratutto se ti ha sbattuto, e sopratutto se non sei la sua donna ufficiosa. Se poi lo fa a 50 anni, oltre a a tutto questo, è pure un caso perso.





Scarlett ha detto:


> Ma no no, ho solo risposto a due risposte di "NOn sono d'accordo" e "non condivido" con: e che novità!
> Che dovevo rispondere?
> Neanche mi si è spiegato il motivo





Scarlett ha detto:


> Ennaaaamo! :rock:



Scusa non avevo visto i tuoi commenti.
Primo, parlo per me. Non rispondo ai post quotando o non quotando in base a chi scirve ma ai concetti che leggo

Per cui ti spiego il mio non essere d'accordo:
Ci sono uomini che sono come li descrivi tu, fortunatamente ne ho consociuti pochi, e magari tardi ma li ho allontanati. Questo non mi fa cambiare idea sul genere maschile
Non riesco a pensare che un uomo mi sbatte, ma semplicemente che ho scelto di farmi sbattere (non amo il termine ma uso il tuo) e se scelgo di farmi sbattere lo faccio con un uomo che stimo.
ho avuto un amante di 56 anni, ed era tutto tranne che un caso perso. Anzi, avercene di uomini così


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non avevo visto i tuoi commenti.
> Primo, parlo per me. Non rispondo ai post quotando o non quotando in base a chi scirve ma ai concetti che leggo
> 
> Per cui ti spiego il mio non essere d'accordo:
> ...


Apparte che io ci scherzo su. siamo in democrazia, se 20 persone non sono d'accordo con me, sono libere di dirlo.
Comunque si, ma io rispondevo in quel modo perchè lei ha spiegato che lui l'ha mollata con un messaggio dopo 6 mesi di storia. E così spiegavo che spesso gli uomini,a mio avviso, sono insensibili in questo senso. Se avesse detto che lui la ama ed è gentile, avrei risposto: bene! sei fortunata, non devi per forza pensare che ci sia sotto qualcosa di male. 
Detto questo, io ho questa teoria. All'uomo si accende la lucetta, ed è pronto per una storia, la prima che può andare bene diventa l'amore della sua vita. L'amante trova chiaramente la luce spenta, perchè l'ha già accesa per qualcun'altro. Ho questa sensazione, poi magari cambierò idea. 
Inoltre penso che abbiano naturalmente una sensibilità diversa dalla nostra, così che spesso fanno gesti pesanti senza accorgersene o comunque senza darci peso.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2013)

siamo in attesa del secondo, difficile messaggio di Katia.
scusate l'interruzione delle trasmissioni.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Apparte che io ci scherzo su. siamo in democrazia, se 20 persone non sono d'accordo con me, sono libere di dirlo.
> Comunque si, ma io rispondevo in quel modo perchè lei ha spiegato che lui l'ha mollata con un messaggio dopo 6 mesi di storia. E così spiegavo che spesso gli uomini,a mio avviso, sono insensibili in questo senso. Se avesse detto che lui la ama ed è gentile, avrei risposto: bene! sei fortunata, non devi per forza pensare che ci sia sotto qualcosa di male.
> Detto questo, io ho questa teoria. *All'uomo si accende la lucetta, ed è pronto per una storia, la prima che può andare bene diventa l'amore della sua vita*. L'amante trova chiaramente la luce spenta, perchè l'ha già accesa per qualcun'altro. Ho questa sensazione, poi magari cambierò idea.
> Inoltre penso che abbiano naturalmente una sensibilità diversa dalla nostra, così che spesso fanno gesti pesanti senza accorgersene o comunque senza darci peso.


Sul grassetto penso che gli uomini non siano proprio così basic. Spesso lo dico scherzando, ma non lo penso serimanete. Poi ci sono le eccezioni ma non sono uomini per me

Per quel che riguarda la luce, l'amante la trova spenta ed è normale e giusto che sia così. E' l'amante.
Ma questo non significa che non possa avere un rapporto diverso e soddisfacente. 
Non la capisco il mettersi in competizione con la compagna ufficiale. Non ci arrivo.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul grassetto penso che gli uomini non siano proprio così basic. Spesso lo dico scherzando, ma non lo penso serimanete. Poi ci sono le eccezioni ma non sono uomini per me
> 
> Per quel che riguarda la luce, l'amante la trova spenta ed è normale e giusto che sia così. E' l'amante.
> Ma questo non significa che non possa avere un rapporto diverso e soddisfacente.
> Non la capisco il mettersi in competizione con la compagna ufficiale. Non ci arrivo.


quoto! ma non posso approvarti!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


non so cosa risponderti perchè non so nemmeno cosa sia per te Lui...amante, compagno, fidanzato ( aggettivo ormai desueto) ...bohhh???'

la cosa simpatica è che per 3 righe che hai scritto qui si è scatenato un putiferio di illazioni :smile::smile::smile::smile::smile: se magari aggiungi due righine per spiegare ... ciao Katia ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


Rileggendo, il lui potrebbe essere anche il direttore di banca che viene trasferito proprio nel mese in cui hai sforato con la carta di credito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Apparte che io ci scherzo su. siamo in democrazia, se 20 persone non sono d'accordo con me, sono libere di dirlo.
> Comunque si, ma io rispondevo in quel modo perchè lei ha spiegato che lui l'ha mollata con un messaggio dopo 6 mesi di storia. E così spiegavo che spesso gli uomini,a mio avviso, sono insensibili in questo senso. Se avesse detto che lui la ama ed è gentile, avrei risposto: bene! sei fortunata, non devi per forza pensare che ci sia sotto qualcosa di male.
> Detto questo, io ho questa teoria. All'uomo si accende la lucetta, ed è pronto per una storia, la prima che può andare bene diventa l'amore della sua vita. L'amante trova chiaramente la luce spenta, perchè l'ha già accesa per qualcun'altro. Ho questa sensazione,* poi magari cambierò idea. *
> Inoltre penso che abbiano naturalmente una sensibilità diversa dalla nostra, così che spesso fanno gesti pesanti senza accorgersene o comunque senza darci peso.



cambierai idea


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cambierai idea


E che idea adotterò?


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul grassetto penso che gli uomini non siano proprio così basic. Spesso lo dico scherzando, ma non lo penso serimanete. Poi ci sono le eccezioni ma non sono uomini per me
> 
> Per quel che riguarda la luce, l'amante la trova spenta ed è normale e giusto che sia così. E' l'amante.
> Ma questo non significa che non possa avere un rapporto diverso e soddisfacente.
> Non la capisco il mettersi in competizione con la compagna ufficiale. Non ci arrivo.


In alcuni casi è come dici tu, ma in generale ho un'idea diversa di amanti. Non ho parlato di competizione. Io intendevo considerazione (per non dire rispetto). 
Lasci l'amanti con un sms anche perchè in fondo in fondo, in cuor tuo, la tratti un pò da puttana. Santa la moglie, puttana l'amante. E invece ogni donna vorrebbe essere trattata come una donna, nè santa, nè puttana.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> E che idea adotterò?



non saprei, molto dipenderà dalla tua determinazione 
anche le esperienze (fatte o non fatte) hanno un peso

tu, a differenza di me, hai già un buon bagaglio a meno di trent'anni
buono nel senso che hai vissuto esperienze diversificate, da quel che racconti


----------



## Leda (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> In alcuni casi è come dici tu, ma in generale ho un'idea diversa di amanti. Non ho parlato di competizione. Io intendevo considerazione (per non dire rispetto).
> Lasci l'amanti con un sms anche perchè in fondo in fondo, in cuor tuo, la tratti un pò da puttana. Santa la moglie, puttana l'amante. E invece ogni donna vorrebbe essere trattata come una donna, nè santa, nè puttana.


Doveroso il verde :up:


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non saprei, molto dipenderà dalla tua determinazione
> anche le esperienze (fatte o non fatte) hanno un peso
> 
> tu, a differenza di me, hai già un buon bagaglio a meno di trent'anni
> buono nel senso che hai vissuto esperienze diversificate, da quel che racconti


Sono già abbastanza delusa così. E confusa, più di prima. Chissà. Di sicuro cambierò idea di continuo. E questo mi sta anche bene, le consapevolezze sono fatte a strati.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Doveroso il verde :up:


Grazie! ogni tanto qualcuno mi approva..sono commossa


----------



## Leda (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Grazie! ogni tanto qualcuno mi approva..sono commossa


Metti via i Kleenex, dai... 
Se volessi dimostrarmi la tua gratitudine, basterebbe che non scrivessi più 'apparte' e 'apposto', che soffro ogni volta che li vedo (a parte, a posto) :singleeye:


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> adesso no.   ma in generale mi susciti un sentimento di ansiogenità che è assai sgradevole.
> 
> mi sembra di avertelo già scritto in più occasioni.
> 
> qui per ora non sono ancora riuscito a scorgere questo tuo lato dolce.....


Appunto, me lo dici di continuo, che senso aveva riscriverlo qua?
beh ti sbagli, il lato dolce l'ho dimostrato in tantissime occasioni. forse vuoi legger quel che ti pare. mi sempri un pò uno da un giudizio e via. quello per sempre.


----------



## Eliade (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari l'sms te l'ha mandato la moglie col suo cellulare perchè lui sta in trazione al centro traumatologico.
> 
> nel caso,lo risenti tra 8-9 mesi,per una spiegazione


:rotfl: :up:


----------



## Eliade (18 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma poi: vita distrutta dopo sei mesi?
> 
> non ti sembra di esagerare?


Quoto.


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Metti via i Kleenex, dai...
> Se volessi dimostrarmi la tua gratitudine, basterebbe che non scrivessi più 'apparte' e 'apposto', che soffro ogni volta che li vedo (a parte, a posto) :singleeye:


Ahahha, ma lo sai che lo so perfettamente? me li dicono spesso. In chat e nei forum scrivo così, non lo so, è abitudine!


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2013)

*Scarlett...*

.. cambia l'abitudine (anche a me fa soffrire), e registra che anche io quoto il tuo primo post qui. Ora vado a dargli un bel verde


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> In alcuni casi è come dici tu, ma in generale ho un'idea diversa di amanti. Non ho parlato di competizione. Io intendevo considerazione (per non dire rispetto).
> Lasci l'amanti con un sms anche perchè in fondo in fondo, in cuor tuo, la tratti un pò da puttana. Santa la moglie, puttana l'amante. E invece ogni donna vorrebbe essere trattata come una donna, nè santa, nè puttana.


Quoto la parte finale
Sono stata fortunata a quanto pare


----------



## tesla (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari l'sms te l'ha mandato la moglie col suo cellulare perchè lui sta in trazione al centro traumatologico.
> 
> nel caso,lo risenti tra 8-9 mesi,per una spiegazione


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Appunto, me lo dici di continuo, che senso aveva riscriverlo qua?
> beh ti sbagli, il lato dolce l'ho dimostrato in tantissime occasioni. forse vuoi legger quel che ti pare. mi sempri un pò uno da un giudizio e via. quello per sempre.


nah.     però penso e spero tu sappia distinguere la sdolcinatezza dalla dolcezza.....


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.     però penso e spero tu sappia distinguere la sdolcinatezza dalla dolcezza.....


infatti non sono sdolcinata, sono dolce. Lo sono anche spesso a dire il vero.
Ma vabbè..ti sei ormai perso quei post


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Affatto. Uso le percentuali a cazzo di cane. Un pò come quando da piccola ti mettevi il grembiule della mamma e passavi la scopa per giocare per un giorno a fare la casalinga.


L'avevo sospettato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


Come può una utente nuova arrivare qua, scrivere un messaggio e poi sparire senza approfondire .....


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

è nuovamente tra noi, starà leggendo, aspettiamo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda, la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e con cattiveria...l'uomo lo fa.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda, la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e con cattiveria...l'uomo lo fa.


ok..la moglie viene prima ed è vero...però l'amante secondo me deve comunque essere trattata con rispetto soprattutto se non è la "scopata di una volta" e si parla di una relazione che dura nel tempo.


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. *Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda, la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e con cattiveria...l'uomo lo fa*.





a parte la mignotta, il resto :up: quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda,* la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e con cattiveria...l'uomo lo fa*.


Quoto il grassetto. La cattiveria, essendo che lei non è testimone, se uno è un UOMO la può anche evitare.
Non credo mi capiterà mai di spiacermi di aver provato dei sentimenti, nemmeno quando le cose sono andate male (e non parlo solo di sensazioni). comuqnue sia nel momento che li hai vissuto ne è valsa la pena


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto il grassetto. La cattiveria, essendo che lei non è testimone, se uno è un UOMO la può anche evitare.
> Non credo mi capiterà mai di spiacermi di aver provato dei sentimenti, nemmeno quando le cose sono andate male (e non parlo solo di sensazioni). comuqnue sia nel momento che li hai vissuto ne è valsa la pena


:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda, la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e *con cattiveria*...l'uomo lo fa.



vuoi dire la risolutezza

cattiveria è un termine improprio, in questo caso


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


Cause di forza maggiore. Alla fine, forse, non varrebbe nemmeno tentare di conoscere quali siano. Solitamente rispettano un copione trito e ritrito. E poi bisogna vedere se il soggetto è sposato o meno.

Sei una forza minore nella sua vita, il che probabilmente non compromette del tutto le confidenze e il rispetto di quei frangenti. Prendi atto però che quella storia sussiste solo in quei frangenti.


----------



## fightclub (19 Marzo 2013)

12 pagine e chi ha aperto la discussione non risponde per far capire meglio la situazione.....
mah!
forse s'è sbagliata e voleva aggiornare lo stato su feisbuc


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> 12 pagine e chi ha aperto la discussione non risponde per far capire meglio la situazione.....
> mah!
> forse s'è sbagliata e voleva aggiornare lo stato su feisbuc



La tua antitesi. Che ci hai fatto praticamente una telecronaca.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi dire la risolutezza
> 
> cattiveria è un termine improprio, in questo caso


Hai ragione, ma a volte c'è anche un misto di cattiveria dovuta, perchè in quel momento o fai soffrire ancor di più la moglie (che ha subito un gravissimo danno) o fai soffrire l'amante con un indegno modo di sfancularla. Secondo me ogni uomo non deve neppure pensare che decidere, l'amante conta meno che niente rispetto alla moglie (se si vuole ricostruire con lei). Fermo restando che un comportamewnto così è ingiusto a prescindere, ma la realtà è che bisogna pur sacrificare qualcuno e le amanti sono "cannon fodder"


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..la moglie viene prima ed è vero...però l'amante secondo me deve comunque essere trattata con rispetto soprattutto se non è la "scopata di una volta" e si parla di una relazione che dura nel tempo.


il rispetto parte prima da noi e si riflette sugli altri; vengo rispettata nella misura in cui mi faccio rispettare.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il rispetto parte prima da noi e si riflette sugli altri; vengo rispettata nella misura in cui mi faccio rispettare.


Bellissima frase, ma vorrei aggiungere una cosa...Come rispettare chi si accontenta delle briciole senza avere le palle per chiedere di più?
Siamo uomini, capaci di dire no per la propria dignità e se anche al cuor non si comanda, al pipino (in caso maschile) si può comandare alla grande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

*ma...*

... dove è scritto che lui è sposato con figli?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... dove è scritto che lui è sposato con figli?



Da nessuna parte.

Alcuni ci stanno scommettendo sopra.

E aspettiamo lumi.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il rispetto parte prima da noi e si riflette sugli altri; vengo rispettata nella misura in cui mi faccio rispettare.


quindi? se una persona "fa l'amante" non si rispetta a prescindere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Da nessuna parte.
> 
> Alcuni ci stanno scommettendo sopra.
> 
> E aspettiamo lumi.


abbiamo montato un caso? Io leggendo il post iniziale credevo che Katia stesse raccontando un tradimento di cui era vittima. Non è che per forza ogni cinquantenne debba essere un fedigrafo. Mah.


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Apparte che io ci scherzo su. siamo in democrazia, se 20 persone non sono d'accordo con me, sono libere di dirlo.
> Comunque si, ma io rispondevo in quel modo perchè lei ha spiegato che lui l'ha mollata con un messaggio dopo 6 mesi di storia. E così spiegavo che spesso gli uomini,a mio avviso, sono insensibili in questo senso. Se avesse detto che lui la ama ed è gentile, avrei risposto: bene! sei fortunata, non devi per forza pensare che ci sia sotto qualcosa di male.
> Detto questo, io ho questa teoria. All'uomo si accende la lucetta, ed è pronto per una storia, la prima che può andare bene diventa l'amore della sua vita. L'amante trova chiaramente la luce spenta, perchè l'ha già accesa per qualcun'altro. Ho questa sensazione, poi magari cambierò idea.
> Inoltre penso che abbiano naturalmente una sensibilità diversa dalla nostra, così che spesso fanno gesti pesanti senza accorgersene o comunque senza darci peso.


mi sento di dissentire sulla tua teoria sugli uomini
ovviamente non sono tutti uguali, ci sono comunque delle eccezioni
ma le eccezioni sono presenti anche tra le donne
per quanto attiene l'insensibilità che tu attribuisci agli uomini, non mi trovi d'accordo
come non mi trovi d'accordo sull'uomo sempre pronto e disponibile ad una relazione
ritengo che l'uomo non sia una persona insensibile, per cui come per la donna, ha la necessità 
che scatti un qualcosa per il quale viene attratto dall'altro sesso
questo è il mio pensiero
permettimi di dissentire relativamente al tuo post


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi? se una persona "fa l'amante" non si rispetta a prescindere?


Semplicemente, l'amante non si risetta se stesso...come può pretendere più rispetto di quello che si dà?
Simy, amanti, che siano uomini o donne, sono in quella situazione perchè non pensano di meritare di meglio...e lo sfanculamento viene di conseguenza.
Investire in sentimenti in cose così sporche, porcine e senza un continuo, non ha senso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bellissima frase, ma vorrei aggiungere una cosa...*Come rispettare chi si accontenta delle briciole senza avere le palle per chiedere di più*?
> Siamo uomini, capaci di dire no per la propria dignità e se anche al cuor non si comanda, al pipino (in caso maschile) si può comandare alla grande.



quindi solo chi sa farsi rispettare è degno di rispetto?

evviva


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, l'amante non si risetta se stesso...come può pretendere più rispetto di quello che si dà?
> Simy, amanti, che siano uomini o donne, sono in quella situazione perchè non pensano di meritare di meglio...e lo sfanculamento viene di conseguenza.
> Investire in sentimenti in cose così sporche, porcine e senza un continuo, non ha senso.


no Daniele non sono d'accordo. A volte ti trovi in situazioni in cui mai avresti pensato di trovarti e non credo che un amante sia necessariamente una persona che pensa di non meritare di meglio.

Possiamo discutere sul fatto che possa essere giusto o sbagliato ma non sul rispetto.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi solo chi sa farsi rispettare è degno di rispetto?
> 
> evviva


:unhappy: appunto


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

piccolo riassunto??


----------



## fightclub (19 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> La tua antitesi. Che ci hai fatto praticamente una telecronaca.


certo che sì
l'ho già detto
forse il blog era la forma più giusta
ma avrei perso molte risposte e opinioni che erano la cosa che mi interessava di più
opinioni di un occhio esterno
cosa che credo faccia bene a tutti qui dentro
la scelta di buttare un'affermazione e non dire più niente la trovo discutibile
ma contenta lei e chi risponde per me va bene


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> piccolo riassunto??


FINE
perchè l'autrice è sparita come l'amante


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> piccolo riassunto??


è sparita una donna di nome katia e la  stiamo cercando ovunque. abbiamo anche allertato Chi l'ha vista, ma finora nulla.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> FINE
> perchè l'autrice è sparita come l'amante


magari hanno fatto pace?..
magari l'sms è stato inviato per sbaglio, magari era indirizzato ad un'altra...
però è strano..
scrivi un post e poi sparisci...

vabeh buongiorno a tutti!


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari hanno fatto pace?..
> magari l'sms è stato inviato per sbaglio, magari era indirizzato ad un'altra...
> però è strano..
> scrivi un post e poi sparisci...
> ...


sarà stata lei ad inviare l'sms?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi? se una persona "fa l'amante" non si rispetta a prescindere?


Non credo fosse quello che intendeva.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo fosse quello che intendeva.


infatti ho chiesto perchè non ho capito....


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi? se una persona "fa l'amante" non si rispetta a prescindere?


amante o moglie il discorso non cambia di una virgola


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> amante o moglie il discorso non cambia di una virgola


:up:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> amante o moglie il discorso non cambia di una virgola


ah ok..sorry non avevo capito  sono un po' torda oggi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti ho chiesto perchè non ho capito....



io penso che la capacità di rispettare noi stessi prescinde dal ruolo che rivestiamo in quel momento
a differenza di quel che dice daniele si può essere rispettosi di se stessi anche nel ruolo di amanti

:smile:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io penso che la capacità di rispettare noi stessi prescinde dal ruolo che rivestiamo in quel momento
> a differenza di quel che dice daniele si può essere rispettosi di se stessi anche nel ruolo di amanti
> 
> :smile:


concordo su tutto :up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..la moglie viene prima ed è vero...però l'amante secondo me deve comunque essere trattata con rispetto soprattutto se non è la "scopata di una volta" e si parla di una relazione che dura nel tempo.


Anche la scopata di una volta veramente merita rispetto e pure una puttana.


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io penso che la capacità di rispettare noi stessi prescinde dal ruolo che rivestiamo in quel momento
> a differenza di quel che dice daniele si può essere rispettosi di se stessi anche nel ruolo di amanti
> 
> :smile:


quoto
rispettosi di se stessi e degli altri


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la scopata di una volta veramente merita rispetto e pure una puttana.


ovvio che il rispetto è per tutti; non intendevo dire che la scopata di una volta o una puttana ne meritano meno... ma partiamo da presupposti diversi... io intendevo il rispetto nel "chiudere" una relazione che dura da mesi.. (oggi non ce la faccio a spiegarmi e a capire)


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il rispetto parte prima da noi e si riflette sugli altri; vengo rispettata nella misura in cui mi faccio rispettare.


C'è un errore di fondo in questa affermazione. E' giusto pretendere rispetto. Ma il rispetto va dato a tutti altrimenti si potrebbero non rispettare tutti i soggetti deboli che non sono in grado di esigere il rispetto. Katia non ha scritto altro e, per quanto ne sappiamo, potrebbe pure non esistere ed essere una provocazione, ma scrivendo certe cose anche noi manchiamo di rispetto, come se chi non venisse rispettato se la fosse meritata.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Sento rispetto per me stessa quando, qualunque sia la mia situazione, so di esserci perchè lo voglio.
Sento di non rispettarmi quando so che sono le mie debolezze o paure o qualunque altra cosa che mi spingono a scelte che in realtà non approvo.

E se non rispetto gli altri, so di perdere rispetto per me stessa, perchè il rispetto per gli altri fa parte di quello che voglio essere.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la scopata di una volta veramente merita rispetto *e pure una puttana*.



OT. Ci sarebbe però da aprire un dibattito sulla tipologia di puttana meritevole di rispetto in assoluto: anche la puttanaggine da noia tesa a rubare le donne altrui  - cd puttanagine impropria - e quella da prestazione una tantum per acquisto del superfluo meritano rispetto? Di sicuro rispetto massimamente chi lo fa per vera necessità, meno le due tipologie innanzi indicate.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un errore di fondo in questa affermazione. E' giusto pretendere rispetto. Ma il rispetto va dato a tutti altrimenti si potrebbero non rispettare tutti i soggetti deboli che non sono in grado di* esigere *il rispetto. Katia non ha scritto altro e, per quanto ne sappiamo, potrebbe pure non esistere ed essere una provocazione, ma scrivendo certe cose anche noi manchiamo di rispetto, come se chi non venisse rispettato se la fosse meritata.


non è un problema di esigere ; anche una persona debole trasmette rispetto per come si comporta.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sento rispetto per me stessa quando, qualunque sia la mia situazione, so di esserci perchè lo voglio.
> Sento di non rispettarmi quando so che sono le mie debolezze o paure o qualunque altra cosa che mi spingono a scelte che in realtà non approvo.
> 
> E se non rispetto gli altri, so di perdere rispetto per me stessa, perchè il rispetto per gli altri fa parte di quello che voglio essere.


Un conto è la giusta autocritica che ognuno fa, altro conto è subire mancanze di rispetto e avallare che una se la sia meritata perché amante. Non stiamo parlando di insulti di una moglie tradita che ha tutti i diritti di perdere la testa, ma dell'uomo che ne è stato amante. Detto ciò non mi pare che l'sms fosse irrispettoso. Se ci si trova in circostanze difficili (e non ne sappiamo nulla) si possono usare le sole parole che fanno chiudere definitivamente senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT. Ci sarebbe però da aprire un dibattito sulla tipologia di puttana meritevole di rispetto in assoluto: anche la puttanaggine da noia tesa a rubare le donne altrui - cd puttanagine impropria - e quella da prestazione una tantum per acquisto del superfluo meritano rispetto? Di sicuro rispetto massimamente chi lo fa per vera necessità, meno le due tipologie innanzi indicate.


Minchia che pippone mentale.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Io non rispetto molte persone, di certo non rispetto Serena in quanto animale bieco atto solo alla sua medesima sussistenza. Non rispetto nessun magistrato, in quanto con troppe facce da culo ho avuto a che vedere dopo la mote di mio padre, tanto da rendermi capace di pensare che purtroppo la maggior parte di questi sono corrotti o corruttibili. Non rispetto i funzionari dello stato italiano, in quanto facenti parte di quello stato che non è capace di dare neppure il minimo che dovrebbe ai cittadini, ma pretendere ogni anno quello che vuole, non rispetto gli stupratori, i ladri, i violenti e quindi anche i traditori, in quanto persone che non danno rispetto a chi dovrebbero rispettare maggiormente. 
Chi rispetto? Solo chi guadagna il mio rispetto, il resto è nulla! Io non rispetto un essere umano in quanto esistente, perchè fino a che non ho valutato la sua persona è solo un essere biologico esistente, alla pari di troppi animali che stanno qui sulla terra.

Una amante è stata scaricata in una maniera per lei brutale? Cazzi suoi!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la giusta autocritica che ognuno fa, altro conto è subire mancanze di rispetto e avallare che una se la sia meritata perché amante. Non stiamo parlando di insulti di una moglie tradita che ha tutti i diritti di perdere la testa, ma dell'uomo che ne è stato amante. Detto ciò non mi pare che l'sms fosse irrispettoso. Se ci si trova in circostanze difficili (e non ne sappiamo nulla) si possono usare le sole parole che fanno chiudere definitivamente senza ombra di dubbio.



Il mio era un discorso generale.

Non sapendo nulla di Katia, non so se si rispetta o meno, e non conoscendo la situazione, non so se l'sms era o meno irrispettoso...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT. Ci sarebbe però da aprire un dibattito sulla tipologia di puttana meritevole di rispetto in assoluto: anche la puttanaggine da noia tesa a rubare le donne altrui  - cd puttanagine impropria - e quella da prestazione una tantum per acquisto del superfluo meritano rispetto? Di sicuro rispetto massimamente chi lo fa per vera necessità, meno le due tipologie innanzi indicate.


Non so immaginarmi un rapporto mercenario ma immagino che ci sia una contrattazione chiara come quando si acquista una merce. E a una commessa dico "buongiorno, grazie, prego" non manco di rispetto perché è una transazione commerciale.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so immaginarmi un rapporto mercenario ma immagino che ci sia una contrattazione chiara come quando si acquista una merce. E a una commessa dico "buongiorno, grazie, prego" non manco di rispetto perché è una transazione commerciale.


Si è così. Ma il mio è un OT per introdurre il discorso del "c'è puttana e puttana" come in tutte le cose della vita. :up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mio era un discorso generale.
> 
> Non sapendo nulla di Katia, non so se si rispetta o meno, e non conoscendo la situazione, non so se l'sms era o meno irrispettoso...


Nausicaa, il problema è che a volte devi scegliere di portare rispetto o a una persona o all'altra e non puoi permetterti di farlo ad entrambi...chi scegli? L'amante o la moglie/marito che ha scoperto? Secondo me la risposta è una sola, perchè se per rispetto dell'amante dai un dolore ancor maggiore allla moglie/marito...allora sei una merdaccia.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, il problema è che a volte devi scegliere di portare rispetto o a una persona o all'altra e non puoi permetterti di farlo ad entrambi...chi scegli? L'amante o la moglie/marito che ha scoperto? Secondo me la risposta è una sola, perchè se per rispetto dell'amante dai un dolore ancor maggiore allla moglie/marito...allora sei una merdaccia.



Daniele, non sappiamo nulla di questa vicenda.
Magari sono entrambi liberi, e lei ha scritto qui perchè teme che il signora la tradisca.

In generale, sì, ci sono situazioni in cui una persona non penso meriti rispetto per le sue azioni.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che pippone mentale.


Gesù addirittura un pippone mentale per una banalità di quattro righe, peraltro ovvia, mi pare un pò troppo per le tue infinite capacità intellettive, JB :smile: Dai non dirmi che sinora ti ho sopravvalutato


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembra ridicolo e incoerente che tante persone che hanno tradito, tradiscono o sono state amanti si permettano di dire che un'amante si merita di tutto, a meno che non sappia farsi rispettare. E in quale modo, di grazia, un'amante dovrebbe farsi rispettare? E cosa si merita chi non sa farsi rispettare? La colpa è sempre della vittima? Ma scherzate o volete difendere a tutti i costi frasi scritte di fretta di cui non vi siete resi conto? E che dire delle distinzioni tra puttane di serie A e B e C? :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele, non sappiamo nulla di questa vicenda.
> Magari sono entrambi liberi, e lei ha scritto qui perchè teme che il signora la tradisca.
> 
> In generale, sì, ci sono situazioni in cui una persona non penso meriti rispetto per le sue azioni.


Nausicaa, quello è il tipico sms dell'uomo sposato scoperto...non lo sappiamo, ma ci vuole poco a capirlo. Lei era l'amante di tale uomo che probabilmente diceva peste e corna della moglie...ma poi ai conti fatti alla moglie si ritorna, allora perchè continuare a fare i coglioncelli a 50 anni con altri? Forse perchè si pensa che si stanno sparando le ultime cartucce?
Patetici gli uomini, non pensi?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Gesù addirittura un pippone mentale per una banalità di quattro righe, peraltro ovvia, mi pare un pò troppo per le tue infinite capacità intellettive, JB :smile: Dai non dirmi che sinora ti ho sopravvalutato


Mannò è una minchiata. Non cambia molto, per me, se una/o si prostituisce per pagare l'affitto piuttosto che per comprarsi uno smartphone. Finchè non c'è coercizione non mi metto certo a farne una questione morale. Affari suoi, e non per quello dovrei mancarle/gli di rispetto.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, quello è il tipico sms dell'uomo sposato scoperto...non lo sappiamo, ma ci vuole poco a capirlo. Lei era l'amante di tale uomo che probabilmente diceva peste e corna della moglie...ma poi ai conti fatti alla moglie si ritorna, allora perchè continuare a fare i coglioncelli a 50 anni con altri? Forse perchè si pensa che si stanno sparando le ultime cartucce?
> Patetici gli uomini, non pensi?



La tua interpretazione è possibile.
Io, per come sono fatta, non riesco ad essere certa di nulla, e preferisco sospendere il giudizio fino a prova provata.

Daniele, certi tuoi amici erano convinti che la tua ex si lamentasse giustamente, no? E avevano torto.
Meglio sempre sospendere il giudizio....


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, quello è il tipico sms dell'uomo sposato scoperto...non lo sappiamo, ma ci vuole poco a capirlo. Lei era l'amante di tale uomo che probabilmente diceva peste e corna della moglie...ma poi ai conti fatti alla moglie si ritorna, allora perchè continuare a fare i coglioncelli a 50 anni con altri? Forse perchè si pensa che si stanno sparando le ultime cartucce?
> Patetici gli uomini, non pensi?


Daniele, ma almeno uno le cartucce da spararle a cinquanta ce le ha pure, non come tipi che a trenta non ce la fanno a scopare perchè stanno fusi di capoccia.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra ridicolo e incoerente che tante persone che hanno tradito, tradiscono o sono state amanti si permettano di dire che un'amante si merita di tutto, a meno che non sappia farsi rispettare. E in quale modo, di grazia, un'amante dovrebbe farsi rispettare? E cosa si merita chi non sa farsi rispettare? La colpa è sempre della vittima? Ma scherzate o volete difendere a tutti i costi frasi scritte di fretta di cui non vi siete resi conto? E che dire delle distinzioni tra puttane di serie A e B e C? :unhappy:


io ti parlo da tradita... e per me il rispetto vale per tutti indistintamente.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La tua interpretazione è possibile.
> Io, per come sono fatta, non riesco ad essere certa di nulla, e preferisco sospendere il giudizio fino a prova provata.
> 
> Daniele, certi tuoi amici erano convinti che la tua ex si lamentasse giustamente, no? E avevano torto.
> Meglio sempre sospendere il giudizio....


Non erano miei amici, erano suoi famigliari e conosscenze in comune...ovviamente amici miei non sono in quanto hanno voluto credere ad una puttana.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non rispetto molte persone, di certo non rispetto Serena in quanto animale bieco atto solo alla sua medesima sussistenza. Non rispetto nessun magistrato, in quanto con troppe facce da culo ho avuto a che vedere dopo la mote di mio padre, tanto da rendermi capace di pensare che purtroppo la maggior parte di questi sono corrotti o corruttibili. Non rispetto i funzionari dello stato italiano, in quanto facenti parte di quello stato che non è capace di dare neppure il minimo che dovrebbe ai cittadini, ma pretendere ogni anno quello che vuole, non rispetto gli stupratori, i ladri, i violenti e quindi anche i traditori, in quanto persone che non danno rispetto a chi dovrebbero rispettare maggiormente.
> Chi rispetto? Solo chi guadagna il mio rispetto, il resto è nulla! Io non rispetto un essere umano in quanto esistente, perchè fino a che non ho valutato la sua persona è solo un essere biologico esistente, alla pari di troppi animali che stanno qui sulla terra.
> 
> Una amante è stata scaricata in una maniera per lei brutale? Cazzi suoi!


Lo sapevamo già. Abbi almeno pietà di noi.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non erano miei amici, erano suoi famigliari e conosscenze in comune...ovviamente amici miei non sono in quanto hanno voluto credere ad una puttana.



Vediamo se riesco a focalizzare meglio il punto:

Da poche informazioni, o informazioni mal impartite, o addirittura false, non possiamo concludere che la nostra prima interpretazione dei fatti sia corretta.
Ergo, è meglio essere prudenti e non sbilanciarci troppo, sapendo che altre informazioni potrebbero stravolgere la nostra opinione.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti parlo da tradita... e per me il rispetto vale per tutti indistintamente.


Anch'io parlo da tradita. E posso da tradita dire di tutto al fedifrago e all'amante perché ferita e arrabbiata. Ma a freddo è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Carola (19 Marzo 2013)

Madonnina santa Daniele ma ti cheterai mai?
Ma bastaaa ma mettici un punto 

Ma non ti si fonde il cervello non ti si avviluppa non vvii male così?

Bon cancellale dalla tua vita ma mettici un punto


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Madonnina santa Daniele ma ti cheterai mai?
> Ma bastaaa ma mettici un punto
> 
> Ma non ti si fonde il cervello non ti si avviluppa non vvii male così?
> ...


Certe persone non si cancellano dalla vita, certe persone hanno necessità di vivere all'inferno che hanno dato ad altri ed è su questo che mi sto impegnando, per fare in modo che una ragazza possa vivere il resto dei suoi giorni con degli incubi pari a quelli a cui io sono sottoposto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certe persone non si cancellano dalla vita, certe persone hanno necessità di vivere all'inferno che hanno dato ad altri ed è su questo che mi sto impegnando, per fare in modo che una ragazza possa vivere il resto dei suoi giorni con degli incubi pari a quelli a cui io sono sottoposto.


Fai vivere noi all'inferno.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certe persone non si cancellano dalla vita, certe persone hanno necessità di vivere all'inferno che hanno dato ad altri ed è su questo che mi sto impegnando, per fare in modo che una ragazza possa vivere il resto dei suoi giorni con degli incubi pari a quelli a cui io sono sottoposto.


non vorrei fare la guastafeste danielino caro...
ma all'inferno ci stai vivendo tu non lei...
non so nulla di lei so che ti ha lasciato...secondo te sta vivendo un incubo??secondo me va avanti cn la sua vita come è giusto che sia a prescindere da quel che ha fatto...
fai lo stesso.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io parlo da tradita. E posso da tradita dire di tutto al fedifrago e all'amante perché ferita e arrabbiata. Ma a freddo è un'altra cosa.


no..
io ho sempre creduto che chi mi ha fatto del male è stato lui e non l'amante (che ha comunque le sue responsabilità)
ma la persona impegnata non era lei.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

*messaggio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe se il messaggio era tramite cell, con le dita, tramite lettera, con penna, etc etc.
> 
> 
> Scrivi qualcosa in più, altrimenti confermo quello sopra scritto.


Un messaggio su messenger di fb, dove ci sentivamo ogni giorno per evitare i più pericolosi sms, mandato alle otto del mattino, al posto del solito messaggio di buongiorno


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non vorrei fare la guastafeste danielino caro...
> ma all'inferno ci stai vivendo tu non lei...
> non so nulla di lei so che ti ha lasciato...secondo te sta vivendo un incubo??secondo me va avanti cn la sua vita come è giusto che sia a prescindere da quel che ha fatto...
> fai lo stesso.


Ma lei tra qualche anno avrà un bel inferno alla quale farà fatica ad uscirne...e forse proverà anche lei a farsi fuori e tutto per non avermi chiesto scusa. Non è giusto che una persona che non ha l'umiltà di chiedere scusa non paghi per quello che ha fatto ed io ho deciso cosa lei dovrà vivere...ci vuole solo tempo e dolore per me, dopo il dolore sarà tutto per lei.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Un messaggio su messenger di fb, dove ci sentivamo ogni giorno per evitare i più *pericolosi sms,* mandato alle otto del mattino, al posto del solito messaggio di buongiorno


ecco adesso è ufficiale..
chi era impegnato tra i due?



non sparire più per favore


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei tra qualche anno avrà un bel inferno alla quale farà fatica ad uscirne...e forse proverà anche lei a farsi fuori e tutto per non avermi chiesto scusa. Non è giusto che una persona che non ha l'umiltà di chiedere scusa non paghi per quello che ha fatto ed io ho deciso cosa lei dovrà vivere...ci vuole solo tempo e dolore per me, *dopo il dolore sarà tutto per lei*.


una storia è finita.
anche se male..è finita daniele, anzi più male tui ha fatto più devi cercare di allontanarla dai tuoi pensieri...e invece che fai trascorri i tuoi giorni a studiare vendetta?

e se e quando anche lei soffrirà?
restituirà a te qualcosa?
cancellerà la sofferenza che hai patito?
io non credo.
ma contento te.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se questo uomo è sposato e la compagna l'ha scoperto, la cosa è semplice da interpretare.
> Se sei tu ad essere sposata e magari tuo marito ti ha scoperto e ha deciso di contattare il tuo amante, anche questo spiegherebbe tutto.
> 
> Altrimenti, non so, dai troppo pochi particolari.
> Sei mesi in fin dei conti non sono molti.


Sposati entrambi. Abbiamo sempre auto un rapporto sincero e sereno. Sapevamo che sarebbe finita prima o poi, ma non così. È stato come essere cancellata dalla sua vita in un attimo e non aver contato nulla


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Un messaggio su messenger di fb, dove ci sentivamo ogni giorno per evitare i più pericolosi sms, mandato alle otto del mattino, al posto del solito messaggio di buongiorno


Allora la moglie l'ha beccato.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Un messaggio su messenger di fb, dove ci sentivamo ogni giorno per evitare i più pericolosi sms, mandato alle otto del mattino, al posto del solito messaggio di buongiorno


Sveglionissimi, non c'è che dire. Del tipo che magari il tuo amico non ha cancellato la conversazione ed ha lasciato facebook loggato. Geniali.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sveglionissimi, non c'è che dire. Del tipo che magari il tuo amico non ha cancellato la conversazione ed ha lasciato facebook loggato. Geniali.


ho pensato la stessa cosa :unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sposati entrambi. Abbiamo sempre auto un rapporto sincero e sereno. Sapevamo che sarebbe finita prima o poi, ma non così. È stato come essere cancellata dalla sua vita in un attimo e non aver contato nulla


magari avrebbe voluto spiegarti meglio, ma non ha potuto.
in genere se si vuole e si può lo si fa...
magari si farà nuovamente vivo con altre notizie...


beh sicuramente qualcosa è accaduto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, l'amante non si risetta se stesso...come può pretendere più rispetto di quello che si dà?
> Simy, amanti, che siano uomini o donne, *sono in quella situazione perchè non pensano di meritare di meglio*...e lo sfanculamento viene di conseguenza.
> Investire in sentimenti in cose così sporche, porcine e senza un continuo, non ha senso.


Lìhai letto sul manuale delle giovani marmotte?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sposati entrambi. Abbiamo sempre auto un rapporto sincero e sereno. Sapevamo che sarebbe finita prima o poi, ma non così. È stato come essere cancellata dalla sua vita in un attimo e non aver contato nulla



Se lui è stato scoperto, e si trova ad affrontare la possibile fine del suo matrimonio, sì, sei l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri, o forse il primo dei rimorsi.
Non puoi neppure escludere di non aver contato nulla. Non lo puoi sapere.

Che faccia male... sì. Capisco. Ma inutile elucubrare senza sapere che è successo.

In ogni caso, la cosa migliore per te è lasciare perdere.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io penso che la capacità di rispettare noi stessi prescinde dal ruolo che rivestiamo in quel momento
> a differenza di quel che dice daniele si può essere rispettosi di se stessi anche nel ruolo di amanti
> 
> :smile:


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sento rispetto per me stessa quando, qualunque sia la mia situazione, so di esserci perchè lo voglio.
> Sento di non rispettarmi quando so che sono le mie debolezze o paure o qualunque altra cosa che mi spingono a scelte che in realtà non approvo.
> 
> E se non rispetto gli altri, so di perdere rispetto per me stessa, perchè il rispetto per gli altri fa parte di quello che voglio essere.


Quotissimo non posso approvarti purtroppo


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se lui è stato scoperto, e si trova ad affrontare la possibile fine del suo matrimonio, sì, sei l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri, o forse il primo dei rimorsi.
> Non puoi neppure escludere di non aver contato nulla. Non lo puoi sapere.
> 
> Che faccia male... sì. Capisco. Ma inutile elucubrare senza sapere che è successo.
> ...


Quello che non capirò mai è il suo silenzio


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Quello che non capirò mai è il suo silenzio



Se è stato scoperto, non ti sembra solo che naturale?
Se ha davanti una moglie ferita, distrutta, addolorata, che piange a causa sua, se ha davanti a sè un fallimento monumentale come la fine di un matrimonio, scusa, quale è lo spazio per te, amante da 6 mesi?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Quello che non capirò mai è il suo silenzio



Probabilmente ha il timore che tu non vorresti lasciarlo andare.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se è stato scoperto, non ti sembra solo che naturale?
> Se ha davanti una moglie ferita, distrutta, addolorata, che piange a causa sua, se ha davanti a sè un fallimento monumentale come la fine di un matrimonio, scusa, quale è lo spazio per te, amante da 6 mesi?


Vabbè, naturale non è. Uno almeno una telefonata dovrebbe farla. Almeno.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Quello che non capirò mai è il suo silenzio



forse non può...
una persona certo non manda un semplice sms così..perchè non ha tempo...
evidentemente non può fare altrimenti per OVVIE ragioni...

magari non solo la tua vita è distrutta...pesna alla povera moglie ignara...magari si allontana da te per non dare lei ulteriori dispiaceri...o tu meriti di essere più accudita di lei...

io rispetterei il slenzio o meglio darei una ragione a quel silenzio.

quando potrà vedrai che ti chiarirà il problema....


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se lui è stato scoperto, e si trova ad affrontare la possibile fine del suo matrimonio, sì, sei l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri, o forse il primo dei rimorsi.
> Non puoi neppure escludere di non aver contato nulla. Non lo puoi sapere.
> 
> Che faccia male... sì. Capisco. Ma inutile elucubrare senza sapere che è successo.
> ...



:up: molto probabile che è stato beccato...ed è stato costretto a scriverti quel messaggio..magari davanti alla moglie.
A me è successa la stessa cosa...anche se in maniera un pochino diversa...ma comunque beccato, sparito, tornato.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lìhai letto sul manuale delle giovani marmotte?


glielhapassatosimy.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :up: molto probabile che è stato beccato...ed è stato costretto a scriverti quel messaggio..magari davanti alla moglie.
> A me è successa la stessa cosa...anche se in maniera un pochino diversa...ma comunque beccato, sparito, *tornato*.


Ma infatti poi tornano. Pensa un po'.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se è stato scoperto, non ti sembra solo che naturale?
> Se ha davanti una moglie ferita, distrutta, addolorata, che piange a causa sua, se ha davanti a sè un fallimento monumentale come la fine di un matrimonio, scusa, quale è lo spazio per te, amante da 6 mesi?


Non credo sia stato scoperto. Ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa e mi faceva sempre promettere che la nostra amicizia sarebbe durata x sempre


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, naturale non è. Uno almeno una telefonata dovrebbe farla. Almeno.


Nel pieno del casino?
Sempre ammettendo che quello sia lo scenario, tu, con tua moglie davanti, davanti al suo dolore, davanti alla rovina, lo trovi il tempo per telefonare all'amante?
Col pensiero di cosa proverebbe tua moglie sapendo che ancora pensi a comportarti amorevolmente con lei (ok, sarebbe civilmente, ma la moglie appena scoperto del tradimento non lo vedrebbe così).
Avresti davvero la lucidità e tranquillità per pensare a una conoscenza di 6 mesi mentre la tua vita sta rovinando?

Ripeto, questo nello scenario in cui etc etc, e in cui la moglie reagisca proprio così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Quello che non capirò mai è il suo silenzio


Come fai a non capire il silenzio? Ti ha detto di non contattarlo più, non mi pare sia stato ambiguo. Come non mi capacito della 'vita distrutta' dopo la conclusione, seppure brusca, di una cosa che sapevi destinata a finire.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non credo sia stato scoperto. Ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa e mi faceva sempre promettere che la nostra amicizia sarebbe durata x sempre


Ma da quanto siete amanti propriamente detti? Da vent'anni?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non credo sia stato scoperto. Ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa e mi faceva sempre promettere che la nostra *amicizia* sarebbe durata x sempre


essere amici e essere amanti è un pelino(ma solo un pelino)differente..
cosa siete?..


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, naturale non è. Uno almeno una telefonata dovrebbe farla. Almeno.



:up: certo, almeno quella... poi semmai sparisci.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nel pieno del casino?
> Sempre ammettendo che quello sia lo scenario, tu, *con tua moglie davanti*, davanti al suo dolore, davanti alla rovina, lo trovi il tempo per telefonare all'amante?
> Col pensiero di cosa proverebbe tua moglie sapendo che ancora pensi a comportarti amorevolmente con lei (ok, sarebbe civilmente, ma la moglie appena scoperto del tradimento non lo vedrebbe così).
> Avresti davvero la lucidità e tranquillità per pensare a una conoscenza di 6 mesi mentre la tua vita sta rovinando?
> ...


Ovviamente non con mia moglie davanti. Ovviamente. E poi non "amorevolmente", ma sicuramente non da pezza da piedi. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Carola (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei tra qualche anno avrà un bel inferno alla quale farà fatica ad uscirne...e forse proverà anche lei a farsi fuori e tutto per non avermi chiesto scusa. Non è giusto che una persona che non ha l'umiltà di chiedere scusa non paghi per quello che ha fatto ed io ho deciso cosa lei dovrà vivere...ci vuole solo tempo e dolore per me, dopo il dolore sarà tutto per lei.


Ok
Abbiamo capito
Ma non hai mai pensato ecco..di esagerare.di aver esagerato
Che (non voglio sminuire  il tuo dolore sia chiaro Daniele) c’è di peggio
Sei giovane lavori hai una donna
Se continui cosi questa persona continuerà a farti del male

Sperare che viva all’inferno
Ti si ritorce contro qesta rabbia

Daniele dammi retta lascia stare
Ci sono tante di quelle cose bruttissime al mondo questa non è la peggio

Sei ancora vivo sano cacchio daniele pensaci potrai avere bimbi gioire essere felice (be abbastanza perch èa  volte mi dai proprio idea stare fuori fuori ma credo sia un modo x cercare aiuto confronto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *forse non può...*
> una persona certo non manda un semplice sms così..perchè non ha tempo...
> evidentemente non può fare altrimenti per OVVIE ragioni...
> 
> ...



certo, lo tengono legato con la camici di forza e la museruola tipo annibal the cannibal 

dare una ragione e rispettare il silenzio: anche perchè cosa altro si potrebbe fare?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so immaginarmi un rapporto mercenario ma immagino che ci sia una contrattazione chiara come quando si acquista una merce. E a una commessa dico "buongiorno, grazie, prego" non manco di rispetto perché è una transazione commerciale.


Quoto:up:



Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, il problema è che a volte devi scegliere di portare rispetto o a una persona o all'altra e non puoi permetterti di farlo ad entrambi...chi scegli? L'amante o la moglie/marito che ha scoperto? Secondo me la risposta è una sola, perchè se per rispetto dell'amante dai un dolore ancor maggiore allla moglie/marito...allora sei una merdaccia.


Puoi portare rispetto ad entrame. Si può lasciare l'amante anche senza la cattiveria che tanto ti piace



Annuccia ha detto:


> non vorrei fare la guastafeste danielino caro...
> ma all'inferno ci stai vivendo tu non lei...
> non so nulla di lei so che ti ha lasciato...secondo te sta vivendo un incubo??secondo me va avanti cn la sua vita come è giusto che sia a prescindere da quel che ha fatto...
> fai lo stesso.


Quoto



Annuccia ha detto:


> una storia è finita.
> anche se male..è finita daniele, anzi più male tui ha fatto più devi cercare di allontanarla dai tuoi pensieri...e invece che fai trascorri i tuoi giorni a studiare vendetta?
> 
> e se e quando anche lei soffrirà?
> ...


Quoto



Katia ha detto:


> Sposati entrambi. Abbiamo sempre auto un rapporto sincero e sereno. Sapevamo che sarebbe finita prima o poi, ma non così. È stato come essere cancellata dalla sua vita in un attimo e non aver contato nulla



non ti ha cancellata. Ti ha avvertito che non può più vederti. Forse. Dagli il tempo di far calmare le acuqe e magari potrete parlarne chiudendo come ti aspetti che avrebbe fatto


Katia ha detto:


> Quello che non capirò mai è il suo silenzio


Da quanto è successo?


----------



## Carola (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come fai a non capire il silenzio? Ti ha detto di non contattarlo più, non mi pare sia stato ambiguo. Come non mi capacito della 'vita distrutta' dopo la conclusione, seppure brusca, di una cosa che sapevi destinata a finire.


Pero dai ci sono modi e modi
Forse ha dato uno strappo deciso e via
Doloroso anche per lui per dire ma deciso

(a volte ci ho pensato lo ammetto di fare così poi gli voglio così bene che non risucirei mai mai saperlo stare male)

Si farà vivo

A meno che non sia messo male davvero ..legato stile misery..


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ok
> Abbiamo capito
> Ma non hai mai pensato ecco..di esagerare.di aver esagerato
> Che (non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore sia chiaro Daniele) c’è di peggio
> ...


Brrr.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

ha mandato un sms perchè ha aderito all'offerta del gestore telefonico, 500 sms gratis verso tutti.


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non credo sia stato scoperto. Ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa e mi faceva sempre promettere che la nostra amicizia sarebbe durata x sempre




Ma siete amici da 20 anni e sua moglie ti conosce pure ?


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se è stato scoperto, non ti sembra solo che naturale?
> Se ha davanti una moglie ferita, distrutta, addolorata, che piange a causa sua, se ha davanti a sè un fallimento monumentale come la fine di un matrimonio, scusa, quale è lo spazio per te, amante da 6 mesi?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come fai a non capire il silenzio? Ti ha detto di non contattarlo più, non mi pare sia stato ambiguo. Come non mi capacito della 'vita distrutta' dopo la conclusione, seppure brusca, di una cosa che sapevi destinata a finire.


Mi aspettavo almeno una telefonata


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> 
> 
> Puoi portare rispetto ad entrame. Si può lasciare l'amante anche senza la cattiveria che tanto ti piace
> ...


Quattro giorni


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Pero dai ci sono modi e modi
> Forse ha dato uno strappo deciso e via
> Doloroso anche per lui per dire ma deciso
> 
> ...


:up:a volte un modo brusco può essere meno doloroso di altri... e rende le cose più facili


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ma siete amici da 20 anni e sua moglie ti conosce pure ?


No, non mi conosce


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Quattro giorni


E dagli un minimo di tempo allora.....Capisco l'ansia ma porta pazienza:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo almeno una telefonata



trai le tue conseguenze da questa aspettativa delusa


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> trai le tue conseguenze da questa aspettativa delusa


Ma magari pensa che un taglio netto sia la cosa migliore. Probabilmente teme che lei non lo lascerebbe andare. Mica è detto che non ci tiene, su.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> FINE
> perchè l'autrice è sparita come l'amante


Non sono sparita...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma magari pensa che un taglio netto sia la cosa migliore. Probabilmente teme che lei non lo lascerebbe andare. *Mica è detto che non ci tiene*, su.



ma certo che ci tiene, l'importante è che lei tragga una conseguenza qualsiasi e vada oltre l'impasse
almeno fino a che non avrà notizie certe
non c'è di peggio che stare lì ad arrovellarsi


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up:a volte un modo brusco può essere meno doloroso di altri... e rende le cose più facili



ciao Sbri...il grande fiume si e'calmato???...il ns appena in tempo..

Allora compagna di mio parente stretta,lasciata dall'amante,entrambi sposati,lui 2 figli piccoli,con un sms di 3 parole''meglio finirla qua''......ed era storia importante....


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dagli un minimo di tempo allora.....Capisco l'ansia ma porta pazienza:smile:


pensavo..
in effetyti una persona con la quale hai avuto un bel rapporto da 6 mesi e che conosci da 20 anni non se ne esce con un misero messaggio privo di spiegazioni...
niente niente la moglie scoprendo la vicenda spedisce il messaggio lei stessa?dopo di che avvelena l'uomo ?(e questo spiegherebbe il non potersi fare più VIVO )

no?



ho visto troppi film frorse...oppure ultimamente ho letto troppo daniele...:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non sono sparita...


non volevo , ma mi hanno obbligato. 

mi chiedevo durante le prime 16 pagine dov'eri?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pensavo..
> in effetyti *una persona con la quale hai avuto un bel rapporto da 6 mesi e che conosci da 20 anni non se ne esce con un misero messaggio privo di spiegazioni...*
> niente niente la moglie scoprendo la vicenda spedisce il messaggio lei stessa?dopo di che avvelena l'uomo ?(e questo spiegherebbe il non potersi fare più VIVO )
> 
> ...



nella vita tutto è possibile


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non volevo , ma mi hanno obbligato.
> 
> mi chiedevo durante le prime 16 pagine dov'eri?


magari aspettava che il marito uscisse di casa per poter chiacchierare con noi....


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pensavo..
> in effetyti una persona con la quale hai avuto un bel rapporto da 6 mesi e che conosci da 20 anni non se ne esce con un misero messaggio privo di spiegazioni...
> niente niente la moglie scoprendo la vicenda spedisce il messaggio lei stessa?dopo di che avvelena l'uomo ?(e questo spiegherebbe il non potersi fare più VIVO )
> 
> ...


Non è stata la moglie. Era un messaggio su messenger, non un sms


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> magari aspettava che il marito uscisse di casa per poter chiacchierare con noi....



aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

ma perchè il marito non lavora o svolge un lavoro da turnista e quindi etc etc


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non è stata la moglie. Era un messaggio su messenger, non un sms


Capirai! Fosse difficile indovinare la password... o accedere con i dati salvati:unhappy:


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capirai! Fosse difficile indovinare la password... o accedere con i dati salvati:unhappy:


Non ho dubbi sul fatto che lo abbia scritto lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri*...il grande fiume si e'calmato???...*il ns appena in tempo..
> 
> Allora compagna di mio parente stretta,lasciata dall'amante,entrambi sposati,lui 2 figli piccoli,con un sms di 3 parole''meglio finirla qua''......ed era storia importante....


Pare di sì.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capirai! Fosse difficile indovinare la password... o accedere con i dati salvati:unhappy:


sbri, non hai ancora trovato nulla sotto il cavallo?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi sul fatto che lo abbia scritto lui


be certo, lo avrai capito dal carettere usato per la scrittura, immagino.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non è stata la moglie. Era un messaggio su messenger, non un sms


secondo te la moglie non può avere accesso al pc, a alla psw di messenger???

ma in effetti no...
una moglie incazzata non si sarebbe limitata a scrivere non sentiamoci più non mandarmi più sms....


non saprei cara..
devi aspettare...se vuoi farlo altrimenti...vai avanti..hai pur sempre un marito no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi sul fatto che lo abbia scritto lui


Molto probabilmente sì.Ma non ho capito: questa storia durava da 6 mesi o da vent'anni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sbri, non hai ancora trovato nulla sotto il cavallo?


Se hai pazienza, sotto a un cavallo trovi sempre qualcosa, fidati.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> be certo, lo avrai capito dal carettere usato per la scrittura, immagino.


Quando lo ha scritto era al lavoro, lo so x certo


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

katia, io comunque al posto tuo uno squillo gli el o farei, più che altro per togliermi la curiosità.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se hai pazienza, sotto a un cavallo trovi sempre qualcosa, fidati.


ma tu a Donato hai mai guardato in bocca?


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> katia, io comunque al posto tuo uno squillo gli el o farei, più che altro per togliermi la curiosità.


L'unica volta che ho provato a chiamarlo, dopo aver letto il famoso messaggio, non ha risposto e mi ha scritto di non chiamarlo


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Quando lo ha scritto era al lavoro, lo so x certo


quand'è così è tutto chiaro.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quand'è così è tutto chiaro.


Non mi rimane che odiarlo


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> L'unica volta che ho provato a chiamarlo, dopo aver letto il famoso messaggio, non ha risposto e mi ha scritto di non chiamarlo


ma tu non arrenderti, richiamalo, oppure puoi andare sotto casa sua ed aspettarlo li.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> L'unica volta che ho provato a chiamarlo, dopo aver letto il famoso messaggio, non ha risposto e *mi ha scritto di non chiamarlo*


e allora rassegnati...
basta...

a prescindere dal motivo non vuole più..


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu non arrenderti, richiamalo, oppure puoi andare sotto casa sua ed aspettarlo li.


non è una mossa molto furba...


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu non arrenderti, richiamalo, oppure puoi andare sotto casa sua ed aspettarlo li.


Questo mai!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non mi rimane che odiarlo


Aspetta. A volte la pressione di sostenere una situazione del genere, può far prendere delle decisioni brutali e dolorose.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Questo mai!


vabbè dai, non ti resta che farti una birra con noi :smile:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Aspetta. A volte la pressione di sostenere una situazione del genere, può far prendere delle decisioni *brutali e dolorose*.


minchia, avvertiamo le forze dell'ordine.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma certo che ci tiene, l'importante è che lei tragga una conseguenza qualsiasi e vada oltre l'impasse
> almeno fino a che non avrà notizie certe
> non c'è di peggio che stare lì ad arrovellarsi


Mica tutti sono degli automi. Questi poi si conoscono da vent'anni, anche se non ho capito se sono amanti da tutto sto tempo.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vabbè dai, non ti resta che farti una birra con noi :smile:


Ultimo è già andato avanti, sapeva che saremmo finiti anche noi al bar, come al solito.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non mi rimane che odiarlo


Ellamadò. Ecco il motivo del taglio netto: differentemente non sarebbe riuscito a staccarsi da te, o meglio, TU non gliel'avresti consentito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica tutti sono degli automi. Questi poi si conoscono da vent'anni, anche se non ho capito se sono amanti da tutto sto tempo.



ok, stanno soffrendo in silenzio indipendentemente uno dall'altro


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu non arrenderti, richiamalo, oppure puoi andare sotto casa sua ed aspettarlo li.


Insomma, Lui, vuoi proprio che la moglie scopra tutto ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu non arrenderti, richiamalo, oppure puoi andare sotto casa sua ed aspettarlo li.


non sfruculiare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non mi rimane che odiarlo


ossignùr. Ecco il motivo di tanta determinazione a troncare.


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non mi rimane che odiarlo


Dopo tutto quello che c'è stato?

In ogni caso uno straccio di spiegazione ti spetta. L'importante è che ti basti.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

certo che 'sta cosa del messaggio terminale farebbe incazzare persino me!

tuttavia forse è preferibile ad una lenta agonia


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo che 'sta cosa del messaggio terminale farebbe incazzare persino me!
> 
> tuttavia forse è preferibile ad una lenta agonia


Vent'anni mica sono uno scherzo. Mica te ne puoi uscire con un sms di congedo muto. Avrà pure le sue responbilità, no? Se gli è piaciuta la bici, adesso gli tocca lo stretching.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vent'anni mica sono uno scherzo. Mica te ne puoi uscire con un sms di congedo muto. Avrà pure le sue responbilità, no? Se gli è piaciuta la bici, adesso gli tocca lo stretching.


ma sono vent'anni o sei mesi? Io mica l'ho capito


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sono vent'anni o sei mesi? Io mica l'ho capito


mi sembra di aver capito che si conoscono da 20 anni ma sono intimi da sei mesi...

e non ho capito però per intimi cosa intenda perchè ad un certo punto parla di amicizia che non doveva mai finire...

boh.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non mi rimane che odiarlo



non ti resta che tornare alla schifosa vita di prima


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vent'anni mica sono uno scherzo. Mica te ne puoi uscire con un sms di congedo muto. Avrà pure le sue responbilità, no? Se gli è piaciuta la bici, adesso gli tocca lo stretching.



sì, è un grandissimo maleducato, minimo


l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente, ma non è un granchè, vi avverto:singleeye:, è (a parte non fare nulla):

chiamarlo con numero nascosto o prestato e, se risponde, ricoprirlo di insulti irripetibili, così lei raggiunge il punto di non ritorno nel senso che non "può" chiamarlo mai più, si sfoga e amen


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sono vent'anni o sei mesi? Io mica l'ho capito


Non ho capito bene neanche io.

Sembrerebbero 20 anni di amicizia confidenzialissima con gli ultimi 6 mesi di ritorno di fiamma, senza rinculo.


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, è un grandissimo maleducato, minimo
> 
> 
> l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente, ma non è un granchè, vi avverto:singleeye:, è (a parte non fare nulla):
> ...


Però io credo che lui da lei si aspetti anche discrezione. Sai, personalmente non amo le sceneggiate. Certo è che non te ne esci cosi, a patto che lei però dimostri comprensione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene neanche io.
> 
> Sembrerebbero 20 anni di amicizia confidenzialissima con gli ultimi 6 mesi di ritorno di fiamma, senza rinculo.


ah beh... capito. Il sesso ultimamente com'era?:singleeye:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Però io credo che lui da lei si aspetti anche discrezione. Sai, personalmente non amo le sceneggiate. Certo è che non te ne esci cosi, a patto che lei però dimostri comprensione.



bè, a questo punto, chissenefrega di quello che si aspetta lui

se la cosa può fare star meglio la nostra amica, e agevolare il taglio netto...

lei ora deve pensare a se stessa, no?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene neanche io.
> 
> Sembrerebbero 20 anni di amicizia confidenzialissima con gli ultimi 6 mesi di ritorno di fiamma, senza rinculo.


per il rin culo aspetterei a chiedere ad oscuro


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha ragione.
Deve "odiarlo".
Si è comportato da merda. 
Anche se è stato beccato il tempo per una telefonata si trova. Mica avrà la moglie dietro anche al lavoro no?

Katia, mi spiace.
Ora prendi la tua incazzatura e cerca di smussarla.
Uno che si comporta così meglio perderlo che trovarlo.
Il rispetto sta alla base di tutto.
Anche tra amanti che "condividono" delle cose e visto che eravate amici da vent'anni il suo comportamento è assolutamente da sciacquetto.
E così devi trattarlo.

Non dare segnali di vita. Nessuno.
Poi, quando li darà lui, perchè li darà, a meno che non sia stato oggettivamente impossibilitato, tipo che è stato in galera per spaccio, o in ospedale tutto ingessato, insomma una roba così..
La tua risposta dovrà essere :

Come mai sei uscito dal bidone dell'umido? Scrostati, ho altro da fare.
E chiudi il telefono.


Come ha scritto qualcuno prima. Il rispetto che ti danno è quello che tu dai a te stessa.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> La tua risposta dovrà essere :
> 
> Come mai sei uscito dal bidone dell'umido? Scrostati, ho altro da fare.
> E chiudi il telefono.


e se ne dicesse un'altra, pensi che non sortirebbe lo stesso effetto?


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per il rin culo aspetterei a chiedere ad oscuro


Intanto puoi sfruculiare un po' di più, che qui non è che s'è capito molto.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e se ne dicesse un'altra, pensi che non sortirebbe lo stesso effetto?


esprimevo il concetto.

Ma visto come sta lei temo che la intorti.


Lui, ti avverto. Oggi sono incazzusa a manetta.
sallo.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esprimevo il concetto.
> 
> Ma visto come sta lei temo che la intorti.
> 
> ...



bene, telefonagli tu!


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Katia ha ragione.
> Deve "odiarlo".
> Si è comportato da merda.
> *Anche se è stato beccato il tempo per una telefonata si trova. Mica avrà la moglie dietro anche al lavoro no?*
> ...


Tebe non ricordo: tu sei sposata o lo sei mai stata? Perché se lo fossi capiresti che la moglie che scopre il tradimento o ha una reazione di sdegno e dolore per la quale interrompe subito ogni rapporto col traditore oppure decide di tenerselo stretto stretto e allora diventa una specie di angelo custode con la determinazione di un killer, la crudeltà di Goebbels e la furbizia di un Arsenio Lupin. E in tale caso, credimi, non c'è possibilità e (stante la strizza e il senso di colpa di colui che è stato scoperto) neppure la forza e/o la voglia di una telefonatina all'altra ....


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esprimevo il concetto.
> 
> Ma visto come sta lei temo che la intorti.
> 
> ...


come mai?  GS fa i capricci? mettila in punizione. falle capire che non è lei la prima donna.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> bene, telefonagli tu!




:rotfl: 
free, questa bettuta l'hai progettata?


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> free, questa bettuta l'hai progettata?



quale battuta, scusa?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

ellesette, non ti ci mettere anche tu a complicare la vita con nozioni filosofiche. 
qui non si capisce il perchè questo signore non chiami.  secondo me la moglie lo ha imbavagliato, legato su una sedia e poverino lo sta sacrificando, non vi dico come, non vorrei scatenare l'invidia di Oscuro.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tebe non ricordo: tu sei sposata o lo sei mai stata? Perché se lo fossi capiresti che la moglie che scopre il tradimento o ha una reazione di sdegno e dolore per la quale interrompe subito ogni rapporto col traditore oppure decide di tenerselo stretto stretto e* allora diventa una specie di angelo custode con la determinazione di un killer, la crudeltà di Goebbels e la furbizia di un Arsenio Lupin.* E in tale caso, credimi, non c'è possibilità e (stante la strizza e il senso di colpa di colui che è stato scoperto) neppure la forza e/o la voglia di una telefonatina all'altra ....


Convivo e sono stata tradita.
Ribadisco il mio concetto.
Non solo ho dato spazio a Mattia di parlare con lei (lavorano insieme tra l'altro) ma lo reputavo doveroso.
E sai perchè?
Perchè in certe situazioni le cose non dette, lasciate in sospeso dove c'è sempre una parte che si aspetta qualcosa...beh...non lo vedo buono.


E sul neretto.
No. Io no.
Non sono certo stata una santa e ho fatto i miei controlli ma col cazzo angelo custode.
Avevo e ho una vita.

E scusa...va bene tutto. Ma è una merdosa telefonata. Anche un merdoso sms.
No.
Non ci sono scusanti se non impedimenti fisici.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quale battuta, scusa?


eri seria, scusi,


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> bene, telefonagli tu!



no no.
Io non faccio telefonate.

Uccido direttamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Convivo e sono stata tradita.
> Ribadisco il mio concetto.
> Non solo ho dato spazio a Mattia di parlare con lei (lavorano insieme tra l'altro) ma lo reputavo doveroso.
> E sai perchè?
> ...


... oppure sta scappando. Non dalla moglie.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... oppure sta scappando. Non dalla moglie.


da Katia?
Può essere.
magari lei è facocera, o ha avuto atteggiamenti da facocera e lui previene.
Magari aspettandosi una sceneggiata da lei e allora il comportamento è spiegabile.

Ma tanto katia non ci dirà se è una facocera, perchè non lo ammettono mai.


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come fai a non capire il silenzio? Ti ha detto di non contattarlo più, non mi pare sia stato ambiguo. Come non mi capacito della 'vita distrutta' dopo la conclusione, seppure brusca, di una cosa che sapevi destinata a finire.


infatti, parla di vita distrutta relativamente ad un rapporto di difficile gestione


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Convivo e sono stata tradita.
> Ribadisco il mio concetto.
> Non solo ho dato spazio a Mattia di parlare con lei (lavorano insieme tra l'altro) ma lo reputavo doveroso.
> E sai perchè?
> ...


Secondo me però il punto non è neppure questo e la moglie bodyguard che opera il lavaggio del cervello.
Il punto è che lui non telefona perché segue la cura degli Alcolisti Anonimi applicata al tradimento: stop ora e per sempre, ogni cedimento è certezza di tornare sui propri passi .....


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ellesette, non ti ci mettere anche tu a complicare la vita con nozioni filosofiche.
> qui non si capisce il perchè questo signore non chiami. secondo me la moglie lo ha imbavagliato, legato su una sedia e poverino lo sta sacrificando, non vi dico come, non vorrei scatenare l'invidia di Oscuro.


Caro lui,io proprio non so cosa significa invidia,è un sentimento che non mi è mai appartenuto,io sono un essere superiore,come posso invidiare?


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Secondo me però il punto non è neppure questo e la moglie bodyguard che opera il lavaggio del cervello.
> Il punto è che lui non telefona perché segue la cura degli Alcolisti Anonimi applicata al tradimento: *stop ora e per sempre, ogni cedimento è certezza di tornare sui propri passi *.....


però poteva dirlo, no?


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ellesette, non ti ci mettere anche tu a complicare la vita con nozioni filosofiche.
> qui non si capisce il perchè questo signore non chiami.  secondo me la moglie lo ha imbavagliato, legato su una sedia e poverino lo sta sacrificando, non vi dico come, non vorrei scatenare l'invidia di Oscuro.


Adesso scateno l'Apocalisse sul forum e sarò il più Odiato del Mondo. E se la moglie stesse effettivamente facendo quel che tu dici, magari non ha tutti i torti nel farlo ....:smile::unhappy:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

e se non chiamasse perchè ha finito il credito? 

a voi non è mai successo? a me si.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> però poteva dirlo, no?


No, altrimenti doveva parlarci ....


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e se non chiamasse perchè ha finito il credito?
> 
> a voi non è mai successo? a me si.


:sorpreso:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> da Katia?
> Può essere.
> magari lei è facocera, o ha avuto atteggiamenti da facocera e lui previene.
> Magari aspettandosi una sceneggiata da lei e allora il comportamento è spiegabile.
> ...


Anche se sta scappando, come immagino, troncare così dopo vent'anni è una merdata. Anche se fossero stati vent'anni di sola amicizia lo sarebbe. Non che rimanga solo l'odio, come dice Katiuscia, ma di sicuro anche se vuoi troncare ci sono modo più attenti ed opportuni per farlo. Non che siano indolore, ma sono perlomeno civili.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e se non chiamasse perchè ha finito il credito?
> 
> a voi non è mai successo? a me si.


Io ho fatto la cazzata di fare uno di quei contratti con minuti sufficienti a leggere tutta la Divina Commedia ....


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, altrimenti doveva parlarci ....



ma solo per dirle che, dato che ha preso la decisione di troncare, è meglio ed opportuno non sentirsi più...


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Secondo me però il punto non è neppure questo e la moglie bodyguard che opera il lavaggio del cervello.
> Il punto è che lui non telefona perché segue la cura degli Alcolisti Anonimi applicata al tradimento: stop ora e per sempre, ogni cedimento è certezza di tornare sui propri passi .....


non lo so.
Se Mattia si fosse comportato così con l'altra,credo che mi sarei chiesta( di più intendo), con chi cazzo stavo convivendo da anni.
Mi sarebbe scaduto molto. Ma molto.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche se sta scappando, come immagino, troncare così dopo vent'anni è una merdata. Anche se fossero stati vent'anni di sola amicizia lo sarebbe. Non che rimanga solo l'odio, come dice Katiuscia, ma di sicuro anche se vuoi troncare ci sono modo più attenti ed opportuni per farlo. Non che siano indolore, ma sono perlomeno civili.


poteva abbandonarlo in autostrada.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche se sta scappando, come immagino, troncare così dopo vent'anni è una merdata. Anche se fossero stati vent'anni di sola amicizia lo sarebbe. Non che rimanga solo l'odio, come dice Katiuscia, ma di sicuro anche se vuoi troncare ci sono modo più attenti ed opportuni per farlo. Non che siano indolore, ma sono perlomeno civili.


quotissimo.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo so.
> Se Mattia si fosse comportato così con l'altra,credo che mi sarei chiesta( di più intendo), con chi cazzo stavo convivendo da anni.
> Mi sarebbe scaduto molto. Ma molto.


Però noi non sappiamo da quanto tempo lui non dà segni di vita: e se la scoperta del tradimento fosse recentissima? O lo ha detto? Boh


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io ho fatto la cazzata di fare uno di quei contratti con minuti sufficienti a leggere tutta la Divina Commedia ....


perchè, non sei felice? tu al posto di Mister X, avresti potuto parlare a lungo con katia e speigarle i motivi per cui uno dopo qualche mese si rompe i c.......i della stessa GS.



N.B. per GS non intendo la BMW.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> poteva abbandonarlo in autostrada.


Poteva cambiare identità ....:sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però noi non sappiamo da quanto tempo lui non dà segni di vita: e se la scoperta del tradimento fosse recentissima? O lo ha detto? Boh



quattro giorni da quando le ha mandato il messaggio su msn
siamo ancora nel range?


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

adesso vado a pranzo, ma non sò se riusciro a mangiare, considerata la brutta storia.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Però noi non sappiamo da quanto tempo lui non dà segni di vita: e se la scoperta del tradimento fosse recentissima? O lo ha detto? Boh


La considerazione da fare è un'altra:c'è troppa differenza fra l'uomo che katia pensava che fosse,e quello che l'uomo di katia era realmente,sulla base di questa considerazione la colpa se di colpa si può parlare è solo di katia...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

*comunque, ragazzi*

allargando un attimo il discorso, mi schifa che si sia diffusa l'idea che ci si può lasciare in questo modo
sia che si tratti di coniugi, amanti, amici, cani, gatti e quant'altro


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> adesso vado a pranzo, ma non sò se riusciro a mangiare, considerata la brutta storia.


non andare, per pagare solo il coperto...... :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La considerazione da fare è un'altra:c'è troppa differenza fra l'uomo che katia pensava che fosse,e quello che l'uomo di katia era realmente,sulla base di questa considerazione la colpa se di colpa si può parlare è solo di katia*...!*


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!


Capisco,non hai colto la profondità del post.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,non hai colto la profondità del post.


...!


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allargando un attimo il discorso, mi schifa che si sia diffusa l'idea che ci si può lasciare in questo modo
> sia che si tratti di coniugi, amanti, amici, cani, gatti e quant'altro



verde virtuale


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...!


Il forum è un pò spento cosa accade di tanto funesto?


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quattro giorni da quando le ha mandato il messaggio su msn
> siamo ancora nel range?


la prima cosa che una moglie tradita fa quando scopre il marito fedifrago è versargli addosso tanta di quella - sacrosanta - rabbia, indignazione e minacce di ogni tipo (!!!!) che il malcapitato, salvo che non sia uno con la faccia al posto del culo, trascorrerà alcune tra le peggiori e più mortificanti giornate della sua vita. E poiché spesso gli uomini sono vigliacchi, attribuirà la responsabilità dell'accaduto solo in minima parte a a se stesso .... il quasi totale all'altra. Perciò prima che riacquisti un minimo di lucidità e raziocinio ci vogliono almeno una decina di giorni, due settimane secondo me.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> la prima cosa che una moglie tradita fa quando scopre il marito fedifrago è versargli addosso tanta di quella - sacrosanta - rabbia, indignazione e minacce di ogni tipo (!!!!) che il malcapitato, salvo che non sia uno con la faccia al posto del culo, trascorrerà alcune tra le peggiori e più mortificanti giornate della sua vita. E poiché spesso gli uomini sono vigliacchi, attribuirà la responsabilità dell'accaduto solo in minima parte a ase stesso .... il quasi totale all'altra. Perciò prima che riacquisti un minimo di lucidità e raziocinio ci vogliono almeno una decina di giorni, due settimane secondo me.



ma così sembra proprio cretino, dai

almeno fare una telefonata e dire che è successo un casino con la moglie...


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però noi non sappiamo da quanto tempo lui non dà segni di vita: e se la scoperta del tradimento fosse recentissima? O lo ha detto? Boh


Lui, messa così, non ha scusanti.
Ripeto.
Quando ho beccato Mattia, lui la prima cosa che ha fatto quando è tornato al lavoro, è stata quella di chiamare lei, che tra l'altro era in ferie con suo marito.
Se non l'avesse fatto mi sarei preoccupata molto.
Altro che sparire con un sms del cazzo che non vuole dire un cazzo.
Ci ha scopato con katia? si.
E' stato bene? si.
Si sono confidati? si
Hanno avuto uno scambio anche affettivo, vista la lunga amicizia, quindi ripeto che allo stato attuale è una merdaccia.
Come tutti quelli che si comportano così.

Se poi sono solo degli scopamenti da traditori seriali allora FORSE potrebbe essere diverso.
Ma in questo caso no.


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> la prima cosa che una moglie tradita fa quando scopre il marito fedifrago è versargli addosso tanta di quella - sacrosanta - rabbia, indignazione e minacce di ogni tipo (!!!!) che il malcapitato, salvo che non sia uno con la faccia al posto del culo, trascorrerà alcune tra le peggiori e più mortificanti giornate della sua vita. E poiché spesso gli uomini sono vigliacchi, attribuirà la responsabilità dell'accaduto solo in minima parte a ase stesso .... il quasi totale all'altra. Perciò prima che riacquisti un minimo di lucidità e raziocinio ci vogliono almeno una decina di giorni, due settimane secondo me.


parli per esperienza vissuta?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il forum è un pò spento cosa accade di tanto funesto?


Manca Ultimo che infiocchetta duemila thread al secondo con le sue scemenze.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> la prima cosa che una moglie tradita fa quando scopre il marito fedifrago è versargli addosso tanta di quella - sacrosanta - rabbia, indignazione e minacce di ogni tipo (!!!!) che il malcapitato, salvo che non sia uno con la faccia al posto del culo, trascorrerà alcune tra le peggiori e più mortificanti giornate della sua vita.* E poiché spesso gli uomini sono vigliacchi, attribuirà la responsabilità dell'accaduto solo in minima parte a a se stesso .... il quasi totale all'altra*. Perciò prima che riacquisti un minimo di lucidità e raziocinio ci vogliono almeno una decina di giorni, due settimane secondo me.


Questo è molto molto vero.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> la prima cosa che una moglie tradita fa quando scopre il marito fedifrago è versargli addosso tanta di quella - sacrosanta - rabbia, indignazione e minacce di ogni tipo (!!!!) che il malcapitato, salvo che non sia uno con la faccia al posto del culo, trascorrerà alcune tra le peggiori e più mortificanti giornate della sua vita. E poiché spesso* gli uomini sono vigliacchi, attribuirà la responsabilità dell'accaduto solo in minima parte a a se stesso ...*. il quasi totale all'altra. Perciò prima che riacquisti un minimo di lucidità e raziocinio ci vogliono almeno una decina di giorni, due settimane secondo me.



No. Mattia non l'ha fatto assolutamente.

ma che è...due settimane per riprendersi?
Minchia.
E con chi vive sta gente, con la sorella cattiva di Hannibal Lecter?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma così sembra proprio cretino, dai
> 
> almeno fare una telefonata e dire che è successo un casino con la moglie...


appunto.
Mica sono tutti dei lobotomizzati


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Guardate che non voglio mica dargli delle scusanti. O meglio non delle scusanti nel senso di giustificazioni esimenti dalla merdosità del suo comportamento. Prospetto solo quello che secondo me potrebbere essere successo come richiesto dalla domanda introduttiva del thread.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è molto molto vero.


sono stata fortunata allora.
Tutte le volte che ho beccato il tradimento nessuno di loro ha sminuito la propria responsabilità.
Nessuno.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è molto molto vero.



a maggior ragione, allora:

con la moglie dà la colpa a Katia

con Katia, alla moglie


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Scusate, ma noi stessi leggiamo di persone che sanno quando i nostri beneamati telefonano all'amante, possiamo forse pensare che lui possa scrivere o telefonare altro a lei senza mancare di rispetto alla moglie dolorante. Cosa diciamo alle mogli o mariti traditi che dicono che il loro lui o lei hanno telefonato all'amante ancora? E questa non sarenne una telefonata "ancora"? Magari per dirle di andarsene via, ma il risultato lo sapete bene, la tradita non la vedrebbe così e se bisogna fare una scelta...l'amante conta 0 rispetto alla moglie e alla situazione di merda che si è instaurata ed anche la nostra postatrice concorderà che se fosse stata lei beccata...avrebbe sfanculato alla grande lui a dire il vero.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> parli per esperienza vissuta?


No, io ho confessato spontaneamente senza sospetti. Avevo prima chiuso con l'altra. Motivando in maniera molto sintetica ma vera: scusami ma non me la sento più. Quindi si, in parte l'Uomo di Merda descritto potrei essere io. No problem. Mai mi sono spacciato per altro, direi.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> la prima cosa che una moglie tradita fa quando scopre il marito fedifrago è versargli addosso tanta di quella - sacrosanta - rabbia, indignazione e minacce di ogni tipo (!!!!) che il malcapitato, salvo che non sia uno con la faccia al posto del culo, trascorrerà alcune tra le peggiori e più mortificanti giornate della sua vita. E poiché spesso gli uomini sono vigliacchi, attribuirà la responsabilità dell'accaduto solo in minima parte a a se stesso .... il quasi totale all'altra. Perciò prima che riacquisti un minimo di lucidità e raziocinio ci vogliono almeno una decina di giorni, *due settimane secondo me*.


vabeh...
mi viene da pensare che questo tipo ha davvero voluto troncare così..perchè 5 minuti li rubi tranquilamente per mandare un messaggio o per fare una telefonata o addirittura vederti di persona per spiegare...la moglie non può seguirti sul lavoro o controllarti ogni munuti..non è umanamaìente possibile. e poi la nostra utente ha raccontato di averlo chiamato senza ottenere alcuna risposta se non un altro sms telegrafico:non chiamarmi più.
ammetto che è strano ma forse non è stato contretto da nessuno.

nei giorni precedenti al messaggio forse è accaduto qualcosa che per te magari non ha avuto importanza ma per lui magari si?
perchè questo atteggiamento cos' brusco è un mistero...


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, io ho confessato spontaneamente senza sospetti. Avevo prima chiuso con l'altra. Motivando in maniera molto sintetica ma vera: scusami ma non me la sento più. Quindi si, in parte l'Uomo di Merda descritto potrei essere io. No problem. Mai mi sono spacciato per altro, direi.


quindi non tutti gli uomini sono delle merdacce
ci sono anche uomini che si prendono le loro responsabilità

dico questo, perchè sta venendo fuori che l'uomo in generale è un codardo e ciò non mi pare proprio la verità


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> a maggior ragione, allora:
> 
> con la moglie dà la colpa a Katia
> 
> con Katia, alla moglie


scusate ma: lei parla di VITA DISTRUTTA. Dice che NON LE RESTA CHE ODIARLO. Sono l'unica a cui pare che i toni siano un tantinello sopra le righe? Non potrebbe essere che, se lei usa gli stessi toni anche con lui... lui non abbia visto altra possibilità di troncare? Non è che lui intendesse la loro relazione in un modo, visto che parlava di amicizia, Katia in un altro e che lui abbia pensato che qualunque spiegazione non sarebbe stata recepita?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh...
> mi viene da pensare che questo tipo ha davvero voluto troncare così..perchè 5 minuti li rubi tranquilamente per mandare un messaggio o per fare una telefonata o addirittura vederti di persona per spiegare...la moglie non può seguirti sul lavoro o controllarti ogni munuti..non è umanamaìente possibile. e poi la nostra utente ha raccontato di averlo chiamato senza ottenere alcuna risposta se non un altro sms telegrafico:non chiamarmi più.
> ammetto che è strano ma forse non è stato contretto da nessuno.
> 
> ...


:up:anche tu hai la sensazione che manchi un passaggio?


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi non tutti gli uomini sono delle merdacce
> ci sono anche uomini che si prendono le loro responsabilità
> 
> dico questo, perchè sta venendo fuori che l'uomo in generale è un codardo e ciò non mi pare proprio la verità


Ovviamente Gas in questi dibattiti si tende a generalizzare e tu hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate ma: lei parla di VITA DISTRUTTA. Dice che NON LE RESTA CHE ODIARLO. Sono l'unica a cui pare che i toni siano un tantinello sopra le righe? Non potrebbe essere che, se lei usa gli stessi toni anche con lui... lui non abbia visto altra possibilità di troncare? Non è che lui intendesse la loro relazione in un modo, visto che parlava di amicizia, Katia in un altro e che lui abbia pensato che qualunque spiegazione non sarebbe stata recepita?


beh...l'amante innamorata non recpisce le spiegazioni è vero ne so qualcosa...

magari conoscendola ha preferito troncare brscamente per essere poi diato e lasciato stare.


in effetti non sempre con le buone si ottiene.....


bah..
ci dirà...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate ma: lei parla di VITA DISTRUTTA. Dice che NON LE RESTA CHE ODIARLO. Sono l'unica a cui pare che i toni siano un tantinello sopra le righe? Non potrebbe essere che, se lei usa gli stessi toni anche con lui... lui non abbia visto altra possibilità di troncare? Non è che lui intendesse la loro relazione in un modo, visto che parlava di amicizia, Katia in un altro e che lui abbia pensato che qualunque spiegazione non sarebbe stata recepita?



però, sbriciolata:
in questo modo rischierebbe di incattivirla
e di renderla ancora più pericolosa


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quindi non tutti gli uomini sono delle merdacce
> ci sono anche uomini che si prendono le loro responsabilità
> 
> dico questo, perchè sta venendo fuori che l'uomo in generale è un codardo e ciò non mi pare proprio la verità


Ti dirò di più:ci sono pure uomini che lasciano la propria donna motivando con un tradimento il gesto,poi, vanno dall'amante e lasciano anche lei per fare chiarezza,per tornare a sentirsi puliti,e rimangono da soli come coglioni....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi non tutti gli uomini sono delle merdacce
> ci sono anche uomini che si prendono le loro responsabilità
> 
> dico questo, perchè sta venendo fuori che l'uomo in generale è un codardo e ciò non mi pare proprio la verità


Mio marito non ha mai cercato giustificazioni nel comportamento dell'amante, se l'avesse fatto l'avrei disprezzato.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> da Katia?
> Può essere.
> magari lei è facocera, o ha avuto atteggiamenti da facocera e lui previene.
> Magari aspettandosi una sceneggiata da lei e allora il comportamento è spiegabile.
> ...


Garantisco a tutti di essere una persona molto equilibrata. Vivo e lascio vivere. Mai fatta una scenata on vita mia


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più:ci sono pure uomini che lasciano la propria donna motivando con un tradimento il gesto,poi, vanno dall'amante e lasciano anche lei per fare chiarezza,per tornare a sentirsi puliti,e rimangono da soli come coglioni....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


può succedere anche questo oscuro, certo


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però, sbriciolata:
> in questo modo rischierebbe di incattivirla
> e di renderla ancora più pericolosa


fosse stata single magari..ma essendo sposata non conviene nemmeno a lei incattivirsi e fare guerra...perchè lo scopio di questa guerra potrebbe essere avvertita anche dal marito..


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> può succedere anche questo oscuro, certo


Infatti....il coglione sono io!:unhappy:


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mio marito non ha mai cercato giustificazioni nel comportamento dell'amante, se l'avesse fatto l'avrei disprezzato.


infatti, era proprio quello che desideravo sottolineare e che mi pareva non così chiaro


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Garantisco a tutti di essere una persona molto equilibrata. Vivo e lascio vivere. Mai fatta una scenata on vita mia


Probabilmente lui non teme una tua reazione ma quella della moglie che lo ha scoperto ...


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti, era proprio quello che desideravo sottolineare e che mi pareva non così chiaro


Il fatto che sia chiaro e giusto non significa che tutti siano capaci di assumersele le proprie responsabilità. O no?Credo chi il mondo non sia un luogo perfetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però, sbriciolata:
> in questo modo rischierebbe di incattivirla
> e di renderla ancora più pericolosa


Magari ha pensato che fosse meno pericoloso rendersi disprezzabile, comportarsi in modo da deludere. Indubbiamente una conoscenza di 20 anni non si rinnega in questo modo, neanche se l'avesse beccato la moglie. Ci deve essere un motivo che ha innescato un comportamento del genere, secondo me.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

perdona una domanda katia..
fin al giorno prima del messaggio andava tutto bene?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui, messa così, non ha scusanti.
> Ripeto.
> Quando ho beccato Mattia, lui la prima cosa che ha fatto quando è tornato al lavoro, è stata quella di chiamare lei, che tra l'altro era in ferie con suo marito.
> Se non l'avesse fatto mi sarei preoccupata molto.
> ...


Quoto
Io peró un paio di gg ancora glieli darei


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Magari ha pensato che fosse meno pericoloso rendersi disprezzabile, comportarsi in modo da deludere.* Indubbiamente una conoscenza di 20 anni non si rinnega in questo modo, neanche se l'avesse beccato la moglie. Ci deve essere un motivo che ha innescato un comportamento del genere, secondo me.


Anche questa è un'ottima osservazione :up::smile:


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia chiaro e giusto non significa che tutti siano capaci di assumersele le proprie responsabilità. O no?Credo chi il mondo non sia un luogo perfetto.


volevo solo sottolineare che forse non era il caso generalizzare
perchè ci sono anche uomini che si assumono le proprie responsabilità


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mmhhh

interessante ... all'improvviso, certe regole diventano fondamentali ...

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> volevo solo sottolineare che forse non era il caso generalizzare
> perchè ci sono anche uomini che si assumono le proprie responsabilità


Gas, lo ripeto. Senz'altro, Ma ci sono anche molti vigliacchi. Soprattutto nei rapporti sentimentali, che sono un luogo in cui si riversano moltissime fragilità umane. Ora né io né tu consociamo questo signore, per cui non possiamo escludere nessuna ipotesi. Concordi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mmhhh
> 
> ...


bellissima


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

siamo sicuri che sia ancora vivo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo sicuri che sia ancora vivo?


sarebbe un caso interessante un cadavere che risponde via sms. Che compagnia usa?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo sicuri che sia ancora vivo?


a me il sospetto mi era venuto....
magari è in ospedale e il cellulare è in mano alla moglie...


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Gas, lo ripeto. Senz'altro, Ma ci sono anche molti vigliacchi. Soprattutto nei rapporti sentimentali, che sono un luogo in cui si riversano moltissime fragilità umane. Ora né io né tu consociamo questo signore, per cui non possiamo escludere nessuna ipotesi. Concordi?


concordo :up:


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarebbe un caso interessante un cadavere che risponde via sms. Che compagnia usa?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari ha pensato che fosse meno pericoloso rendersi disprezzabile, comportarsi in modo da deludere. Indubbiamente una conoscenza di 20 anni non si rinnega in questo modo, neanche se l'avesse beccato la moglie. Ci deve essere un motivo che ha innescato un comportamento del genere, secondo me.


Non riesco a trovare il motivo. Nel messaggio parlava di sensi di colpa, ma poteva farseli venire prima e comunque parlarmene


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare il motivo. Nel messaggio parlava di* sensi di colpa*, ma poteva farseli venire prima e comunque parlarmene


dai che piano piano escono tutti gli indizi..però mia cara potresti almeno tu essere un pochino meno telegrafica ...

in questo benedetto messaggio cos'altro c'era?


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Bhe, io se facessi qualcosa di male alla mia compagna e la vedessi sofferente...ucciderei anche l'amante pur di far stare bene lei, quindi una conoscenza di 20 anni può essere mandata anche a quel paese se c'è qualcosa di più importante sul piatto della bilancia, e l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare che ci sia è la moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare il motivo. Nel messaggio parlava di sensi di colpa, ma poteva farseli venire prima e comunque parlarmene


Non so gli altri, ma io sto facendo una gran fatica a capire. Sensi di colpa verso chi?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

questi miei contributi utili andrebbero puniti con punti blu, se posso suggerire all'admin





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarebbe un caso interessante un cadavere che risponde via sms. Che compagnia usa?


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare il motivo. Nel messaggio parlava di sensi di colpa, ma poteva farseli venire prima e comunque parlarmene


mi sembra una caccia al tesoro
dove ci sono piccole tappe alle quali se rispondi in modo corretto 
trovi il quesito successivo

eddai katia cerca di raccontarci qualcosa di più


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, io se facessi qualcosa di male alla mia compagna e la vedessi sofferente...*ucciderei anche l'amante* pur di far stare bene lei, quindi una conoscenza di 20 anni può essere mandata anche a quel paese se c'è qualcosa di più importante sul piatto della bilancia, e l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare che ci sia è la moglie.



Ma anche no, dai....
Mizzica, Daniè. Fosse per te, sulla Terra rimarrebbero una ventina di persone in tutto...


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi sembra una caccia al tesoro
> dove ci sono piccole tappe alle quali se rispondi in modo corretto
> trovi il quesito successivo
> 
> eddai katia cerca di raccontarci qualcosa di più


tra un ora i resto....


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate ma: lei parla di VITA DISTRUTTA. Dice che NON LE RESTA CHE ODIARLO. Sono l'unica a cui pare che i toni siano un tantinello sopra le righe? Non potrebbe essere che, se lei usa gli stessi toni anche con lui... lui non abbia visto altra possibilità di troncare? Non è che lui intendesse la loro relazione in un modo, visto che parlava di amicizia, Katia in un altro e che lui abbia pensato che qualunque spiegazione non sarebbe stata recepita?


la sua vita è distrutta rovinata, non ha più motivi per vivere, non dovresti sminuire la situazione di Katia. non ci resta che piangere.


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1099832 ha detto:
			
		

> la sua vita è distrutta rovinata, non ha più motivi per vivere, non dovresti sminuire la situazione di Katia. non ci resta che piangere.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche no, dai....
> Mizzica, Daniè. Fosse per te, sulla Terra rimarrebbero una ventina di persone in tutto...


Bhe, ma di certo come ho sempre detto non baratterei il benessere della mia compagna per una amante, se devo buttare una persona giù dalla torre è evidente solo e soltanto una e tanti saluti alle buone maniere. Purtroppo è una azione scorretta seguito comunque di un'altra azione di merda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, ma di certo come ho sempre detto non baratterei il benessere della mia compagna per una amante, se devo buttare una persona giù dalla torre è evidente solo e soltanto una e tanti saluti alle buone maniere. Purtroppo è una azione scorretta seguito comunque di un'altra azione di merda.


Dany, ma tu non la potresti mai avere un'amante. Se avessi un'amante, non saresti lo stesso, quindi non sai come potresti comportarti. (ma sei da noi adesso?)


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1099832 ha detto:
			
		

> la sua vita è distrutta rovinata, non ha più motivi per vivere, non dovresti sminuire la situazione di Katia. non ci resta che piangere.


X chiarirvi le idee: siamo entrambi sposati. Siamo sempre stati sinceri e chiari. Non abbiamo mai avuto contrasti. Provo molta amarezza perché sono stata trattata senza alcun rispetto da una persona che diceva di volermi bene


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> X chiarirvi le idee: siamo entrambi sposati. Siamo sempre stati sinceri e chiari. Non abbiamo mai avuto contrasti. Provo molta amarezza perché sono stata trattata senza alcun rispetto da una persona che diceva di volermi bene


questo è il quarto atto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> X chiarirvi le idee: *siamo entrambi sposati*. Siamo sempre stati sinceri e chiari. Non abbiamo mai avuto contrasti. Provo molta amarezza perché sono stata trattata senza alcun rispetto da una persona che diceva di volermi bene


era l'unica cosa chiara. Ma la storia andava avanti da 20 anni?


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> questo è il quarto atto?


Già, mi sto confondendo x rispondere a tutti!


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Già, mi sto confondendo x rispondere a tutti!


scusa, mi zittisco e ascolto


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> X chiarirvi le idee: siamo entrambi sposati. Siamo sempre stati sinceri e chiari. Non abbiamo mai avuto contrasti. Provo molta amarezza *perché sono stata trattata senza alcun rispetto da una persona che diceva di volermi bene*


e il rispetto rispetto ai vostri coniugi è sempre stato mantenuto?

in fondo anche tuo marito e sua moglie potrebbero dire la stessa cosa


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Già, mi sto confondendo x rispondere a tutti!


hai ragione..non rispondere a tutti...perchè bene o male abbiamo fatto tutti le stesse domande...
fai una cosa ascolta meDsembro claudio)
ricomincia da capo apri un altro 3d se vuoi e butta giù tutto....


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

pago bene chi mi fa un riassunto delle 37 pagine precedenti.

comunque questa di lasciarsi con sms o con una mail sembra una moda che ormai ha preso piede.
è un bel modo per non guardare in faccia le persone.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2013)

*Facciamo ordine*

Per Katia:
1. Dicci se prima di questo sms avevi notato delel variazioni in lui
2. Dicci da quanto tempo vi conoscete e da quanto siete amanti
3. Dicci esattamente cosa c'era scritto nel sms

Sarebbe già molto!


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era l'unica cosa chiara. Ma la storia andava avanti da 20 anni?


Ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una bellissima storia


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una bellissima storia



mannaggia la pupazza, una bella storia di corna !!!
scusa la schiettezza, un caro saluto
e non avertene  . Take care.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

d'accordo. ma la storia si muoveva in una vostra bolla / mondo a parte? ...

lì ci può essere tutto e di più ... 

ma, se per lui è esplosa ... perché fa i conti con la realtà ... 

non c'è regola o quant'altro che possa valere o essere preteso ... 

rimane un ricordo ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> d'accordo. ma la storia si muoveva in una vostra bolla / mondo a parte? ...
> 
> ...


una prece


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per Katia:
> 1. Dicci se prima di questo sms avevi notato delel variazioni in lui
> 2. Dicci da quanto tempo vi conoscete e da quanto siete amanti
> 3. Dicci esattamente cosa c'era scritto nel sms
> ...


Ok
1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
3. Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> L'unica volta che ho provato a chiamarlo, dopo aver letto il famoso messaggio, non ha risposto e mi ha scritto di non chiamarlo



e allora se lo hai chiamato e ti ha risposto solo così...già che c'era poteva anche scriverti una spiegazione in qualche modo.
Il tempo lo ha per scrivere o perlomeno chiamare, mica ha la moglie addosso 24 ore su 24.
Trovo vergognoso lasciare una persona per telefono.
Non è stata una notte e via,
anche se avevate un rapporto da 6 mesi che, non sono tanti ma neanche pochi per avere una certa complicità ecc..
difatti sono stati 6 mesi stupendi.. è da vigliacchi una telefonata per chiudere o addirittura un sms.
Queste cose le fanno i ragazzini di 12 anni, forse neanche.
Ripeto il tempo per spiegare si trova sempre anche se la moglie/marito ha scoperto.
In questo caso ancora peggio perchè si conoscono anche da 20 anni..

Lascialo perdere...capisco benissimo che non è facile ma perdere il tempo nel pensare ad uno così è solo energia che sprechi per niente.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

e se fosse la moglie a stare male?


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. *Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempr*e



ma allora le SUE motivazioni te le ha date, anche se un po' scarne


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> X chiarirvi le idee: siamo entrambi sposati. Siamo sempre stati sinceri e chiari. Non abbiamo mai avuto contrasti. Provo molta amarezza perché sono stata trattata senza alcun rispetto da una persona che diceva di volermi bene


capisco,
poi del resto pensavo che se siete stati amici intimi per 19 anni e 6 mesi lui dovrebbe quantomeno fornire una spiegazione o qualcosa o dire cosa è successo e spiegare se non va e poi anche se è stato scoperto la moglie dirà ciò che vuole ma resta il fatto che non ti conosce

(...)

WAIT.

come ho detto?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. *Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre*


*
*
beh suona un pò meno malvagio del :non farti piu sentire e non mandarmi piu messaggi...
forse non aveva il coraggio di dirtelo a voce..perchè alle volte non è facile..ma in queste quattro parole una spiegazione esiste..

io mi farei da parte...senza se e senza ma...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre


Quadro chiaro, finalmente! Io la vedo così:
è un uomo piuttosto sensibile, direi. Mi spiego: quando ti ha scritto quel messaggio si sentiva una merdina, e forse era anche in lacrime, perché non è che non gli piacesse stare con te. Solo che ha provato ad allontanarsi un po', così, per farti capire che aveva delle difficoltà a tradire, che non è proprio una cosa che riusciva a gestire. Probabilmente ama sua moglie, cioè non è in crisi nel suo matrimonio. E azzardo anche che tu sia stata un'eccezione in un panorama di piattume generale. Allora: prima ha provato la distanza, un po' di freddezza. Ha visto che non capivi. Allora, non riuscendo a incontrarti perché probabilmente gli piaci molto e a modo suo si è affezionato, non ha davveor trovato altro modo che quello lì: scriverti un sms. Non sarà elegante, ma io penso di leggere una certa condizione di spirito in lui... una VERA difficoltà. Non odiarlo. Renditi solo conto, e accetta la sua amicizia, se ne sei in grado, perché mi sembra uno che ha cuore.


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

secondo me, così ad occhio, quell'uomo è uno juventino.
e lei invece ama il tacco14.








:rotfl:


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quadro chiaro, finalmente! Io la vedo così:
> è un uomo piuttosto sensibile, direi. Mi spiego: quando ti ha scritto quel messaggio si sentiva una merdina, e forse era anche in lacrime, perché non è che non gli piacesse stare con te. Solo che ha provato ad allontanarsi un po', così, per farti capire che aveva delle difficoltà a tradire, che non è proprio una cosa che riusciva a gestire. Probabilmente ama sua moglie, cioè non è in crisi nel suo matrimonio. E azzardo anche che tu sia stata un'eccezione in un panorama di piattume generale. Allora: prima ha provato la distanza, un po' di freddezza. Ha visto che non capivi. Allora, non riuscendo a incontrarti perché probabilmente gli piaci molto e a modo suo si è affezionato, non ha davveor trovato altro modo che quello lì: scriverti un sms. Non sarà elegante, ma io penso di leggere una certa condizione di spirito in lui... una VERA difficoltà. Non odiarlo. Renditi solo conto, e accetta la sua amicizia, se ne sei in grado, perché mi sembra uno che ha cuore.


Avrà cuore, come ho sempre pensato, ma  é un codardo. E poi come si attua l'amicizia con chi non ti Vuole parlare?


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> Non posso darti il tempo che meriti.
> Non sto bene.
> Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. :blank:
> Voglio che siamo amici x sempre :incazzato:


a me, con rispetto parlando...e senza enfasi di acidità,
uno che molla così una donna mi sembra un uomo di merda.

buona serata


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre


Stabilito che poteva dirtelo a voce, sarebbe stato il minimo sindacale ma la spiegazione te l'ha data. 
Puoi non condividerla ma ora non so cosa ti aspetti?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> a me, con rispetto parlando...e senza enfasi di acidità,
> uno che molla così una donna mi sembra un uomo di merda.
> 
> buona serata


posso avere anche la versione con enfasi?


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> a me, con rispetto parlando...e senza enfasi di acidità,
> uno che molla così una donna mi sembra un uomo di merda.
> 
> buona serata


Ma non l'ha mollata, coem fai mollare una persona che non è ne ragazza, ne fidanzata e ne moglie? Lui ha dei problemi con se stesso, forse come qualcuno ha scritto potrebbero essere problemi di salute della moglie e questo è un motivo forte per fare le cose in un certo modo.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Avrà cuore, come ho sempre pensato, ma  é un codardo. *E poi come si attua l'amicizia con chi non ti Vuole parlare?*



a parte che potrebbe essere una cosa detta così, tanto per...

piuttosto, lascia stare così te lo dimentichi in minor tempo, secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre


Se ipotizzassi che avete avuto il ritorno di fiamma di una passioncella giovanile sbaglierei?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Avrà cuore, come ho sempre pensato, ma  é un codardo. E poi come si attua l'amicizia con chi non ti Vuole parlare?


... secondo me non ce la fa a vederti, perché probabilmente ci ricascherebbe, la carne e anche il cuore, sono deboli. L'amicizia c'era, nel senso che circolava affetto tra voi, anche, no? Cioè, non era solo trombare. E' proprio questo il punto: un uomo quasi sempre nelle faccende di cuore è più vigliacco di una donna perché, paradossalmente, ama di più. E' più romantico, è INFANTILE, psicologicamente. Renditi conto di questo infantilismo e, ovviamente, da donna, indignati, se credi. La cosa più importante, e che ti renderebbe un'eroina da romanzo, sarebbe :
1. che tu comprendessi il suo meccanismo psicologico
2. che, quindi, tu lo trattassi da mamma, con tenerezza e comprensione per la sua difficoltà (sensi di colpa, ecc)
3. che tu gliela negassi risolutamente per sempre
4. che tu gli facessi notare che per tradire BASTA una volta e che ritirarsi non serve a rimediare nulla. Lui dovrà sentirsi in colpa PER IL RESTO DELLA SUA VITA con sua moglie  ela sua famiglia. Non potrà MAI più guardarli alo stesso modo. E' diventato un altro.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

perché questo titolo?

cioè entrambi sposati ...

storia di sei mesi ...

lui ti lasca in un certo modo ...


cosa ti fa male veramente?

riuscivi a vivere meglio con lui a canto?

avevate dei progetti?

volevi scappare con lui?

ecc. 


perché non da senso!!!! rimanerci male in questo modo ... 



sienne


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perché questo titolo?
> 
> ...


Ha senso perché non era solo sesso x nessuno dei due. Lui x me era una fuga dalla realtà e sarebbe potuta continuare molto. Anche lui stava molto bene con me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quadro chiaro, finalmente! Io la vedo così:
> è un uomo piuttosto sensibile, direi. Mi spiego: quando ti ha scritto quel messaggio *si sentiva una merdina*, e forse *era anche in lacrime*, perché non è che non gli piacesse stare con te. Solo che ha provato ad allontanarsi un po', così, per farti capire che aveva delle difficoltà a tradire, *che non è proprio una cosa che riusciva a gestire*. Probabilmente ama sua moglie, cioè non è in crisi nel suo matrimonio. E azzardo anche che tu sia stata un'eccezione in un panorama di piattume generale. Allora: prima ha provato la distanza, un po' di freddezza. Ha visto che non capivi. Allora, non riuscendo a incontrarti perché probabilmente gli piaci molto e a modo suo si è affezionato, non ha davveor trovato altro modo che quello lì: scriverti un sms. Non sarà elegante, ma io penso di leggere una certa condizione di spirito in lui... *una VERA difficoltà*. Non odiarlo. Renditi solo conto, e accetta la sua amicizia, se ne sei in grado, perché mi sembra uno che ha cuore.



hai mai pensato che potresti avere un futuro come  fornitore ufficiale di parachiappe ai traditori della mutua?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ha senso perché non era solo sesso x nessuno dei due


Ammesso che sia così... ma la tua vita non era con lui. Era, ed è, con la tua famiglia. 6 mesi... quante volte vi siete visti in 6 mesi?


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ha senso perché non era solo sesso x nessuno dei due


Ciao,

non lo ho mai affermato, anzi ... 

ma proprio per ciò ... 

cosa è esattamente!

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... secondo me non ce la fa a vederti, perché probabilmente ci ricascherebbe, la carne e anche il cuore, sono deboli. L'amicizia c'era, nel senso che circolava affetto tra voi, anche, no? Cioè, non era solo trombare. E' proprio questo il punto:* un uomo quasi sempre nelle faccende di cuore è più vigliacco di una donna perché, paradossalmente, ama di più.* E' più romantico, è INFANTILE, psicologicamente. Renditi conto di questo infantilismo e, ovviamente, da donna, indignati, se credi. La cosa più importante, e che ti renderebbe un'eroina da romanzo, sarebbe :
> 1. che tu comprendessi il suo meccanismo psicologico
> 2. che, quindi, tu lo trattassi da mamma, con tenerezza e comprensione per la sua difficoltà (sensi di colpa, ecc)
> 3. che tu gliela negassi risolutamente per sempre
> 4. che tu gli facessi notare che per tradire BASTA una volta e che ritirarsi non serve a rimediare nulla. Lui dovrà sentirsi in colpa PER IL RESTO DELLA SUA VITA con sua moglie  ela sua famiglia. Non potrà MAI più guardarli alo stesso modo. E' diventato un altro.


sparatemi nel culo (cit.)


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ha senso perché non era solo sesso x nessuno dei due


Katiaaaaaa...fidati di me..purtroppo temo di essere il piu'..''maturo'' qua'dentro,aggiungi che anch'io sono dentro a queste cose,non da ieri........

non fare la fagiana...tu per lui eri quello che un'amante per me..o per il 95% degli uomini.e'....un simpatico giochino..ma niente di piu'.Poi c'e'chi da bere che e 'innamorato..io mai fatto.. e.trova una torda come te che becca.

abbi orgoglio e palle..per cancellarlo...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono stata fortunata allora.
> Tutte le volte che ho beccato il tradimento nessuno di loro ha sminuito la propria responsabilità.
> Nessuno.


Tranne Napulè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sparatemi nel culo (cit.)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sparatemi *nel* culo (cit.)


In culo. Sennò non rende.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Katiaaaaaa...fidati di me..purtroppo temo di essere il piu'..*''maturo'' *qua'dentro,aggiungi che anch'io sono dentro a queste cose,non da ieri........
> 
> non fare la fagiana...tu per lui eri quello che un'amante per me..o per il 95% degli uomini.e'....un simpatico giochino..ma niente di piu'.Poi c'e'chi da bere che e 'innamorato..io mai fatto.. e.trova una torda come te che becca.
> 
> abbi orgoglio e palle..per cancellarlo...


Nel senso di vecchio, indubbiamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In culo. Sennò non rende.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere anche la versione con enfasi?


_me pare n'om è merd !!!
_
voce impostata napuletana.

una delle più grandi mostruosità che un uomo può dire all'amante
è "restiamo amici".
E' una presa per i fondelli ! siamo sinceri.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ha senso perché non era solo sesso x nessuno dei due. Lui x me era una fuga dalla realtà e sarebbe potuta continuare molto. Anche lui stava molto bene con me


hai ragione allora non si fa perchè così scappavate assieme e ora stai da sola perchè andare non puoi più e ha rotto tutto noi che ci stavamo innamorando quello stupido non lo ha capito come bello era stare abbracciata a scambiare bacini sul naso ora invece restano marito e figli la solita merda


(...)

WAIT.

come ho detto?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso di vecchio, indubbiamente.



ahahahah.Joey tu finirai male,,una mattina ti alzerai..e sarai diventato impotente...sai come e' scherzare con il fuoco..poi .......:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah.Joey tu finirai male,,*una mattina ti alzerai..e sarai diventato impotente*...sai come e' scherzare con il fuoco..poi .......:mrgreen:


MIZZICA. Fai la macumba, Lotharone?


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

Katia ... ho sospettato che non fosse il messaggio.

le risposte non me le divi dare ... 

è a te, che te le devi dare ... 

se ti fa stare talmente male ... da arrivare a dire ... vita distrutta ...

forse è arrivato il momento, che tu cambia qualcosa nelle tua vita ... 

... 

sienne


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> a me, con rispetto parlando...e senza enfasi di acidità,
> uno che molla così una donna mi sembra un uomo di merda.
> 
> buona serata


Ah certo, mentre se cornificava la moglie, ma lasciava katia con tanto di spiegazioni, era un uomo migliore.

Ma daiii. Era un uomo di merda anche prima, solo che siccome non lo faceva con Katia andava tutto ok. Ora che l'ha messa allo stesso livello di stima e rispetto della moglie (che cornificava allegramente), non va più bene e non rimane che odiarlo.

Suvvia, io quoto Sbri. Il tutto mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> _me pare n'om è merd !!!
> _
> voce impostata napuletana.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah.Joey tu finirai male,,una mattina ti alzerai..e sarai diventato impotente...sai come e' scherzare con il fuoco..poi .......:mrgreen:


Un sacco di problemi in meno, Micione.


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre



Am, a parte che per me lasciare una qualunque storia con una telefonata o un sms è da bambini dell'asilo,
visto che cercavi una spiegazione, lui comunque ti ha scritto la sua motivazione..non è sparito con un "non farti più sentire"..
è ridicolo certo un sms di 2 righe, dopo 6 mesi... ma al posto tuo non gli darei più corda...
in fondo ti ha detto basta.
Per quanto riguarda il senso di colpa...non so..se tu sei stata il suo primo e unico tradimento..può essere.
Altrimenti se non è la prima volta che tradisce sua moglie...dubito nei sensi di colpa.. .


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un sacco di problemi in meno, Micione.


E un sacco di tempo libero in più da dedicare al giardinaggio e alla filatelia ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E un sacco di tempo libero in più da dedicare al giardinaggio e alla filatelia ....:mrgreen:


hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi. fossi in te leggerei confucio, è un ottimo amico di immensa sagezza. Nella vecchiaia, sai comè........


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi. fossi in te leggerei confucio, è un ottimo amico di immensa sagezza. Nella vecchiaia, sai comè........


:gabinetto:In effetti adoro leggere ...:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Katia ... ho sospettato che non fosse il messaggio.
> 
> ...


Sì, sto molto male. Mi sento a pezzi, calpestata nella dignità


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sì, sto molto male. Mi sento a pezzi, calpestata nella dignità


Ti senti calpestata nell'orgolio perchè ha fatto una scelta.
Ripeto a parte i modi davvero poco corretti, è suo diritto decidere che una situazione non lo fa sentire può a suo agio


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E un sacco di tempo libero in più da dedicare al giardinaggio e alla filatelia ....:mrgreen:


Libri!


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e il rispetto rispetto ai vostri coniugi è sempre stato mantenuto?
> 
> in fondo anche tuo marito e sua moglie potrebbero dire la stessa cosa


Il rispetto x loro é indubbiamente mancato, ma non lo sanno quindi...


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

katia, vai a trovarlo sul luogo di lavoro e fagli vedere chi sei. ricordagli cosa c'è stato tra voi, capisci a cosa intendo vero?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sì, sto molto male. Mi sento a pezzi, calpestata nella dignità



Non si pongono aspettative in un traditore..cosa ti aspettavi scusa??


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Il rispetto x loro é indubbiamente mancato,* ma non lo sanno quindi.*..


non fa una grinza .


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non si pongono aspettative in un traditore..cosa ti aspettavi scusa??


Loth, perchè vuoi distruggere un sogno? perchè ti accanisci, meglio aggatisci, contro questa povera donna?


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> katia, vai a trovarlo sul luogo di lavoro e fagli vedere chi sei. ricordagli cosa c'è stato tra voi, capisci a cosa intendo vero?


Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sì, sto molto male. Mi sento a pezzi, calpestata nella dignità


a parte gli scherzi,
ora tira fuori i coglioni e risorgi.
Vai da lui come ti hanno consigliato e affrontalo,
sii vera donna ! Che parli bene in faccia,altro che sms
vediamo cosa farà. 
forza


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> Io non l'ho fatto.
> 
> 
> ...


Io si, ed ho sbagliato MILLE volte a non sequestrarglielo a maggio 2011, dopo il msg su FB, quel giorno avrei dovuto prenderglielo ed impedirgli cosi che la chiamasse per farle inventare una scusa.

Come avrei dovuto capire, il sospetto c'era, che lo teneva sempre in tasca, o spento, cosa che prima non faceva.

La media era di 30 msg al giorno, e la cretina, IO, non me ne sono accorta, anzi, ignoravo sapesse inviare i msg, e pure pieni di k e cazzate varie come le ragazzine, il bastardo a me non ne ha mai mai mai inviato uno, anche quando stavo via per due mesi.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non si pongono aspettative in un traditore..cosa ti aspettavi scusa??


Sono anch'io una traditrice, ma non per questo ho il diritto di trattare così le persone


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...


tra poco, la mia Dark, avrà dei cuccioli, se ti va te ne mando uno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la *fiducia negli esseri umani*...


questo è paradossale. Non sto neppure a spiegare perchè.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi,
> ora tira fuori i coglioni e risorgi.
> Vai da lui come ti hanno consigliato e affrontalo,
> sii vera donna ! Che parli bene in faccia,altro che sms
> ...


non vorrei essere scortese, katia è una donna.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sparatemi nel culo (cit.)


Ok,dimmi con cosa però!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tra poco, la mia Dark, avrà dei cuccioli, se ti va te ne mando uno.


a me! Cioè... come cuccioli? quanti? quando?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è paradossale. Non sto neppure a spiegare perchè.


è sempre il fatto  dell'ignoranza


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non vorrei essere scortese, katia è una donna.



in senso figurato....donna con le palle non l'ho inventato io, come termine.

"quella donna ha palle"...mai sentito ?

quindi conclusivamente Katia deve andare da lui e affrontarlo...
e soprattutto farsi spiegare quella frase balorda.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è paradossale. Non sto neppure a spiegare perchè.


sbri, non fare finta di nulla, t'avevo chiesto se a Donato avevi mai guardato in bocca e, non penso tu mi abbia ancora risposto.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non si pongono aspettative in un traditore..cosa ti aspettavi scusa??


Mi aspettavo una semplice telefonata. stop


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sbri, non fare finta di nulla, t'avevo chiesto se a Donato avevi mai guardato in bocca e, non penso tu mi abbia ancora risposto.


come no, mica me l'avevano regalato.


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo una semplice telefonata. stop


vai da lui !!! affrontalo !!!

*che parli in faccia !*


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sono anch'io una traditrice, ma non per questo ho il diritto di trattare così le persone


Ma tu trattati così quel coglione di tuo marito, che seppur non sapesse lo hai messo nel rischio di fargli un male che neppure tu sai cosa sia. Vergogna, non sai se potrai fidarti più di un essere umano tu che sei un essere umano da non degnare di fiducia!!!
Oh, è vero che i ladri hanno la fifa pazza di essere derubati.


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sempre il fatto dell'ignoranza


Minerva, eccellentissima, scuci, oso chiedere, non capisco. Di grazia potrebbe, se non chiedo troppo, essere più chiara?

mi prosto.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sono anch'io una traditrice, ma non per questo ho il diritto di trattare così le persone


Katia....il ns mondo non e'come quello dei fedeli..noi siamo diversi..inaffidabili in queste cose.Avresti dovuto mettere in conto,che chi tradisce una donna con cui convive,con cui fa l'amore,le vacanze..etc etc..ci mette un nano secondo a mollare,quella che altro non e'che  una estranea.Poi siccome non si smette..vedrai che lui ha gia'una nuova amante.


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo una semplice telefonata. stop



se ti può consolare...leggi nei tuoi messaggi privati.


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele c'è !


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Katia....il ns mondo non e'come quello dei fedeli..noi siamo diversi..inaffidabili in queste cose.Avresti dovuto mettere in conto,che chi tradisce una donna con cui convive,con cui fa l'amore,le vacanze..etc etc..ci mette un nano secondo a mollare,quella che altro non e'che  una estranea.Poi siccome non si smette..vedrai che lui ha gia'una nuova amante.



si ma c'è modo e modo di chiudere una storia,
lei a quanto pare accetterebbe la scelta, però non può
chiudere con un sms al misero costo di 0,10 cent.
è un comportamento da codardo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Minerva, eccellentissima, scuci, oso chiedere, non capisco. Di grazia potrebbe, se non chiedo troppo, essere più chiara?
> 
> mi prosto.


sbriciolata dice che la sfiducia sugli essere umani è paradossale in quanto pure katia l'ha violata rispetto al marito...ma egli è ignaro , quindi non vale.
comunque ora che ci penso con te non ci dovevo parlare


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> in senso figurato....donna con le palle non l'ho inventato io, come termine.
> 
> "quella donna ha palle"...mai sentito ?
> 
> ...


tu frequenti cattive conmpagnie.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me! Cioè... come cuccioli? quanti? quando?


Boxer, metà aprile, penso


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

:sbatti:









:saggio:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *questo è paradossale.* Non sto neppure a spiegare perchè.


In effetti ... come darti torto?:smile:


----------



## Lui (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sbriciolata dice che la sfiducia sugli essere umani è paradossale in quanto pure katia l'ha violata rispetto al marito...ma egli è ignaro , quindi non vale.
> comunque ora che ci penso con te non ci dovevo parlare



adesso è chiaro. 



ti avevo chiesto PUBBLICAMENTE scusa a suo tempo. Non hai ricevuto le rose?  
rinnovo la richiesta.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sì, sto molto male. Mi sento a pezzi, calpestata nella dignità





Katia ha detto:


> Il rispetto x loro é indubbiamente mancato, ma non lo sanno quindi...





Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...


Ciao Katia,

c'è una cosa fondamentale che ti sfugge. 

stiamo tutti nella stessa barca ... ma proprio tutti ... te inclusa. 

metti tutto sulla bilancia ... e noterai, che anche tu fai parte degli esseri umani. 

mi dispiace che tu stia così male ... veramente ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> Daniele c'è !


DANIELE STRAC'è!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sbriciolata dice che la sfiducia sugli essere umani è paradossale in quanto pure katia l'ha violata rispetto al marito..*.ma egli è ignaro , quindi non vale.
> comunque ora che ci penso con te non ci dovevo parlare


Sono paradossali entrambi gli assunti, per la verità. Come tutte le estremizzazioni.


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tu trattati così quel coglione di tuo marito, che seppur non sapesse lo hai messo nel rischio di fargli un male che neppure tu sai cosa sia. Vergogna, non sai se potrai fidarti più di un essere umano tu che sei un essere umano da non degnare di fiducia!!!
> Oh, è vero che i ladri hanno la fifa pazza di essere derubati.


Hai ragione, ma il mio tradimento é nato in un momento di crisi. non voglio giustificarmi, se ci ripenso non so nemmeno come sia cominciata. sono pentita e mi sento uno schifo anche x questo


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono paradossali entrambi gli assunti, per la verità. Come tutte le estremizzazioni.


non vergognatevi della tenerezza!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vergognatevi della tenerezza!



Ma io mica mi vergogno, sono tenerissimo, dolce e assai coccolone.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io mica mi vergogno, sono tenerissimo, dolce e assai coccolone.


il papa lo sa?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

io comunque sono perplessa...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma il mio tradimento é nato in un momento di crisi. non voglio giustificarmi, se ci ripenso non so nemmeno come sia cominciata. *sono pentita e mi sento uno schifo anche x questo*


No ti prego questo no
Se tu fossi pentita tireresti un sospiro di sollievo per il fatto che lui ha chiuso
Invece ti disperi
Se lui torna domani tu ricominci esattamente da dove hai lasciato
Pentita non si può leggere, davvero


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io comunque sono perplessa...


Calma con le parole tu


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Calma con le parole tu



e la miseria... vabbè quale sinonimo preferisci?



Sinonimi di perplesso:


_(agg. Titubante)_ diffidente, disorientato, dubbioso, esitante, incerto, incredulo, sconcertato, titubante


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il papa lo sa?



In Vaticano sanno tutto di tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io comunque sono perplessa...



La femmina di Perplesso.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...


mi perdonerai, ma la tua reazione mi sembra un tantino eccessiva. 

Si tratta di un tradimento di 6 mesi cui lui ha dato fine con un messaggio, magari scarno, ma che spiega le sue motivazioni. Potrebbe darsi che, come alcuni sostengono, sia un tipo sensibile e romantico, il quale soffre molto e non riesce ad affrontare la gravosa situazione. Oppure, siamo di fronte ad un normale esemplare di uomo, quale ve ne sono a bizzeffe, che intende chiudere un simpatico, quanto estemporaneo tradimento e lo fa con un messaggio perché ha la netta impressione che tu non saresti tanto per la quale. Impressione che tu confermi abbondantemente.

Salvo il caso in cui il soggetto in questione ti abbia fatto delle promesse di cui non ci hai parlato, dire che non ha fatto nulla di male verso di te. Ciò che tai affrontando fa meramente parte dei rischi del mestiere di noi traditori: no strings attached. Fattene una ragione, e buttati sul prossimo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e la miseria... vabbè quale sinonimo preferisci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come TiTubi tu, nessuna


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In Vaticano sanno tutto di tutti.


vedi? loro non ignorano.
:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ti prego questo no
> Se tu fossi pentita tireresti un sospiro di sollievo per il fatto che lui ha chiuso
> Invece ti disperi
> Se lui torna domani tu ricominci esattamente da dove hai lasciato
> Pentita non si può leggere, davvero


Vero. Ma dovete capire che Erika qui sta a pezzi. E' normale che dica o pensi cose un po' così.


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io parlo da tradita. E posso da tradita dire di tutto al fedifrago e all'amante perché ferita e arrabbiata. Ma a freddo è un'altra cosa.



Non per tutti è cosi, io, anche a freddo, la maledico, e se dovesse schiantarsi contro un muro, beh, sarei ipocrita a dirmi dispiaciuta. Per me può morire anche in questo istante.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Farfalla,

secondo me, il senso di pentimento ci sta ... 

cioè, la bolla è esplosa ... 

ora inizia a vedere cosa c'è intorno a se ... 

e sicuramente, non deve essere molto piacevole, ciò che prova ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi? loro non ignorano.
> :singleeye:


Come potrebbero, fanno proselitismo.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi perdonerai, ma la tua reazione mi sembra un tantino eccessiva.
> 
> Si tratta di un tradimento di 6 mesi cui lui ha dato fine con un messaggio, magari scarno, ma che spiega le sue motivazioni. Potrebbe darsi che, come alcuni sostengono, sia un tipo sensibile e romantico, il quale soffre molto e non riesce ad affrontare la gravosa situazione. Oppure, siamo di fronte ad un normale esemplare di uomo, quale ve ne sono a bizzeffe, che intende chiudere un simpatico, quanto estemporaneo tradimento e lo fa con un messaggio perché ha la netta impressione che tu non saresti tanto per la quale. Impressione che tu confermi abbondantemente.
> 
> Salvo il caso in cui il soggetto in questione ti abbia fatto delle promesse di cui non ci hai parlato, dire che non ha fatto nulla di male verso di te. Ciò che tai affrontando fa meramente parte dei rischi del mestiere di noi traditori: no strings attached. Fattene una ragione, e buttati sul prossimo...


verde mio...


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Katia....il ns mondo non e'come quello dei fedeli..noi siamo diversi..inaffidabili in queste cose.Avresti dovuto mettere in conto,che chi tradisce una donna con cui convive,con cui fa l'amore,le vacanze..etc etc..ci mette un nano secondo a mollare,quella che altro non e'che  una estranea.Poi siccome non si smette..vedrai che lui ha gia'una nuova amante.



Si, hai pienamente ragione Lothar ma magari tutti i traditori fossero come te.
Molti, quasi tutti, si mostrano innamorati persi...e non subito, fanno anche la finta di diventarlo dopo 1 mese che ti frequentano. Cominciano a dirti parole importanti e promesse ecc..
grazie, è fagiano chi ci crede...ma anche questo non è giusto.
Non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri. 
Poi lasci e vai avanti con un'altra pollastrella...e intanto dietro hai lasciato sofferenza...
 non sanno comportarsi..sono egoisti in tutto.
Chi semina mer.. raccoglie mer.. .prima o poi.
Ma purtroppo il mondo è dei furbi..


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Comunque chi non si é mai trovato in una situazione del genere non puó capire


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come TiTubi tu, nessuna


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio...


gracias!


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Ma dovete capire che* Erika *qui sta a pezzi. E' normale che dica o pensi cose un po' così.


ma tu sei rimasto all'altro topic; questa è katia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e la miseria... vabbè quale sinonimo preferisci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manca timido


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Ma dovete capire che Erika qui sta a pezzi. E' normale che dica o pensi cose un po' così.


chi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi perdonerai, ma la tua reazione mi sembra un tantino eccessiva.
> 
> Si tratta di un tradimento di 6 mesi cui lui ha dato fine con un messaggio, magari scarno, ma che spiega le sue motivazioni. Potrebbe darsi che, come alcuni sostengono, sia un tipo sensibile e romantico, il quale soffre molto e non riesce ad affrontare la gravosa situazione. Oppure, siamo di fronte ad un normale esemplare di uomo, quale ve ne sono a bizzeffe, che intende chiudere un simpatico, quanto estemporaneo tradimento e lo fa con un messaggio perché ha la netta impressione che tu non saresti tanto per la quale. Impressione che tu confermi abbondantemente.
> 
> Salvo il caso in cui il soggetto in questione ti abbia fatto delle promesse di cui non ci hai parlato, dire che non ha fatto nulla di male verso di te. Ciò che tai affrontando fa meramente parte dei rischi del mestiere di noi traditori: no strings attached. Fattene una ragione, e buttati sul prossimo...


Bravo. Vedo che continui ad applicarti...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manca timido


cioè ti sembro timida io?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu sei rimasto all'altro topic; questa è katia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Merda. Vabbè, Erika, Katia. Troppe k.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La femmina di Perplesso.




:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> gracias!


de nada...
m'avanzi un cappuccino


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè ti sembro timida io?


No....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:










non era riferito a te


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bravo. Vedo che continui ad applicarti...


con i miei pochi talenti, ma mi applico


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non per tutti è cosi, io, anche a freddo, la maledico, e se dovesse schiantarsi contro un muro, beh, sarei ipocrita a dirmi dispiaciuta. Per me può morire anche in questo istante.


Devy... calma...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



No vabbè, ma uno potrà metterti Perplesso come nick? Però in effetti dopo Devastata, Sbriciolata, Disamorata, Miracolata e compagnia, anche Perplesso ha il suo perchè.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> de nada...
> m'avanzi un cappuccino


ma molto volentieri...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ma uno potrà metterti Perplesso come nick? Però in effetti dopo Devastata, Sbriciolata, Disamorata, Miracolata e compagnia, anche* Perplesso ha il suo perchè*.


Quoto


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Comunque chi non si é mai trovato in una situazione del genere non puó capire


Ciao,

di quale situazione parli?

spiegati ... era la tua ancora di salvezza? ... 

o cosa c'è ... 

tu hai parlato di dignità ... 

la dignità qui non ci sta tanto ... è quella forza interiore, 

che ci porta a fare ciò in qui crediamo. 

non sto facendo per niente ironia ... 

se ti va ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma molto volentieri...


me lo segno :saggio:


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ma uno potrà metterti Perplesso come nick? Però in effetti dopo Devastata, Sbriciolata, Disamorata, Miracolata e compagnia, anche Perplesso ha il suo perchè.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ma uno potrà metterti Perplesso come nick? Però in effetti dopo Devastata, Sbriciolata, Disamorata, Miracolata e compagnia, anche Perplesso ha il suo perchè.



no no no basta non mi mettete in mezzo che alla mia pellaccia ci tengo... io TITUBO


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Comunque chi non si é mai trovato in una situazione del genere non puó capire


alé, questa chiude il cerchio


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> me lo segno :saggio:


mi pare te ne avanzassi n'artra dozzina


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi pare te ne avanzassi n'artra dozzina


infatti la lista s'allunga... continuo a segnare come vedi :saggio:


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Manca timido


vabbeh ma titubante vale uguale


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Comunque chi non si é mai trovato in una situazione del genere non puó capire


quale situazione?
Quella di donna sposata amante di uomo sposato?
Mi sa che non sei sola......


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ha senso perché non era solo sesso x nessuno dei due. Lui x me era una fuga dalla realtà e sarebbe potuta continuare molto. Anche lui stava molto bene con me



Hai scritto che ti senti in colpa con la tua famiglia, non è una contraddizione 'voler continuare'?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quale situazione?
> Quella di donna sposata amante di uomo sposato?
> Mi sa che non sei sola......


io continuo a credere che la reazione sia esagerata (a meno che lui non abbia promesso chissà cosa)

OT

sei andata a vedere le scarpe come le mie?

fine OT


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quale situazione?
> Quella di donna sposata amante di uomo sposato?
> Mi sa che non sei sola......


Quella dell'innamorata lasciata in malo modo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo a credere che la reazione sia esagerata (a meno che lui non abbia promesso chissà cosa)
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


OT
No non ancora, ma stai pur certa che ci vado

fine OT


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti la lista s'allunga... continuo a segnare come vedi :saggio:


segna segna, famo tutto 'n conto


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate ma: *lei parla di VITA DISTRUTTA. Dice che NON LE RESTA CHE ODIARLO. Sono l'unica a cui pare che i toni siano un tantinello sopra le righe?* Non potrebbe essere che, se lei usa gli stessi toni anche con lui... lui non abbia visto altra possibilità di troncare? Non è che lui intendesse la loro relazione in un modo, visto che parlava di amicizia, Katia in un altro e che lui abbia pensato che qualunque spiegazione non sarebbe stata recepita?



mmmhhhh....e hai ragione...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> segna segna, famo tutto 'n conto


vabbè... guarda che se non paghi er conto te sguinzajo er cane


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> OT
> No non ancora, ma stai pur certa che ci vado
> 
> fine OT




ieri le ho fatte vedere a mio papà 
ti dico la faccia che ha fatto?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmhhhh....e hai ragione...


coito


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> coito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> coito





:risata:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè... guarda che se non paghi er conto te sguinzajo er cane


pago, pago, tienla la belva, che c'ho famija


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sì, sto molto male. Mi sento a pezzi, calpestata nella dignità



Pensi a come se sentirebbe la moglie di lui e tuo marito se lo scoprissero?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pensi a come se sentirebbe la moglie di lui e tuo marito se lo scoprissero?


vabbe' dai, questo va da se, tradiscono....


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Il rispetto x loro é indubbiamente mancato, ma non lo sanno quindi...



Quindi un CAZZO, quando vi scoprono siete tutti conigli!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


scusate, c'ho il correttore ortografico modificato


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quindi un CAZZO, quando vi scoprono siete tutti conigli!


:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> pago, pago, tienla la belva, che c'ho famija


paura è  :rotfl:


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...



Vallo a dire a tuo marito!


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare il motivo. Nel messaggio parlava di sensi di colpa, *ma poteva farseli venire prima e comunque parlarmene*



...no, non è così lineare il neretto. E perchè poi parlarne con te, la causa dei suoi sensi di colpa?
Erano ovvi e mi sembra strano tu non li "comprenda"
Non tutti siamo uguali
Anche il mio ex amante combatteva sempre con i sensi di colpa e in qualche modo hanno avuto la meglio loro.
Dopo qualche mese.

Ci sono cose all'interno di una coppia che tu non puoi e non dovresti nemmeno pensare e interessartene.
L'unica recriminazione è il merdoso sms.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...no, non è così lineare il neretto. E perchè poi parlarne con te, la causa dei suoi sensi di colpa?
> Erano ovvi e mi sembra strano tu non li "comprenda"
> Non tutti siamo uguali
> Anche il mio ex amante combatteva sempre con i sensi di colpa e in qualche modo hanno avuto la meglio loro.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una bellissima storia



quindi non sono stati vent' anni di amicizia.


Basta.
Mi arrendo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Deavasta*



devastata ha detto:


> Vallo a dire a tuo marito!


Quanto mi piaci quando fai così..ti prego continua!


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre



allora mi sembra chiaro.
Da stronzo, perchè poteva dirtelo in faccia, ma va così.


che vomito gli amici per sempre


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> beh suona un pò meno malvagio del :non farti piu sentire e non mandarmi piu messaggi...
> forse non aveva il coraggio di dirtelo a voce..perchè alle volte non è facile..ma in queste quattro parole una spiegazione esiste..
> 
> io mi farei da parte...senza se e senza ma...



quoto


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2013)

E' la prima volta che vieni "abbandonata"?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quindi un CAZZO, quando vi scoprono siete tutti conigli!


oggi ti vedo bella incazzata:singleeye:


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi non sono stati vent' anni di amicizia.
> Basta.
> Mi arrendo.


eh...ma è peggio così...era un'amicizia un po' stretta, una cosa ibrida
a metà tra amicizia simpatica e relazione ... poi si sono rivisti e
si sono fidanzati. Secondo me stiamo analizzando con occhi razionali una
storia di *passione (*)*. Il problema è che come spesso accade, la signora si è presa
una cotta. Una grossa cotta, ma non aveva capito bene il signore.
Che cosa lui provava per lei ? questo è il punto e per chiarirlo c'è solo
un mezzo, che è stato scritto in 800 post. affrontarlo e vedere
cosa vuole fare. Un sms vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla, lui
deve avere il coraggio di parlare in faccia.

Affrontalo Katia. 




(*) non volevo dire di grosse scopate ma insomma...
penso che si sia capito.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> eh...ma è peggio così...era un'amicizia un po' stretta, una cosa ibrida
> a metà tra amicizia simpatica e relazione ... poi si sono rivisti e
> si sono fidanzati. Secondo me stiamo analizzando con occhi razionali una
> storia di *passione (*)*. Il problema è che come spesso accade, la signora si è presa
> ...


ma cosa deve affrontare; è finita ebbasta


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tranne Napulè.



nemmeno lui.
Ed è stato, almeno nella fase iniziale, il migliore in assoluto.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> oggi ti vedo bella incazzata:singleeye:


Devastata oggi sei da erezione!Dai


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devastata oggi sei da erezione!Dai



e dai :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> scusate, c'ho il correttore ortografico modificato


:risata:

si vabbè..... a chi voi cojonà?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto...* Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...*



stai scherzando?
Ci sei o ci fai?
Per una storia così?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> stai scherzando?
> Ci sei o ci fai?
> Per una storia così?


... è stato su quel post che a Devy si è chiusa la vena...


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si, hai pienamente ragione Lothar ma magari tutti i traditori fossero come te.
> Molti, quasi tutti, si mostrano innamorati persi...e non subito, fanno anche la finta di diventarlo dopo 1 mese che ti frequentano. Cominciano a dirti parole importanti e promesse ecc..
> grazie, è fagiano chi ci crede...ma anche questo non è giusto.
> Non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri.
> ...



Chi si scopa il marito di un altra, consapevole ancora prima di mettersi a disposizione, sapendo che è pure padre,  non gioca con i sentimenti di un altro?

NESSUNA pena per chi lo fa, devono essere consapevoli.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sono anch'io una traditrice, ma non per questo ho il diritto di trattare così le persone



quindi gli ex amanti che hai avuto prima li hai sempre lasciati a quattro occhi motivando?


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

il titolo del thread ... mi lascia un po' spiazzata ... 


... perché la sua vita sarebbe distrutta? fa talmente schifo la sua realtà? ...

... poi continua, con un messaggio ... cosa significa ora ciò?

... troppo orgogliosa ... lei non si merita ciò ... un po' traballante l'autostima ... o forse proprio per ciò 

... era solo lì che riceveva ...

... comunque ... tutti nella stessa barca stiamo ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quindi un CAZZO, quando vi scoprono siete tutti conigli!


Questo è giustizialismo spiccio, che di certo non fa bene al Paese in tempo di crisi.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nemmeno lui.
> Ed è stato, almeno nella fase iniziale, il migliore in assoluto.


Ma tu scrivesti da qualche parte che addossò tutta la colpa a lei...


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

guarda che la giugulare è già occupata da devY





Tebe ha detto:


> quindi gli ex amanti che hai avuto prima li hai sempre lasciati a quattro occhi motivando?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu scrivesti da qualche parte che addossò tutta la colpa a lei...


minchia ma tu non leggi di strisico: ti documenti


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che la giugulare è già occupata da devY


c'è un po' di traffico nella giugulare oggi


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



devastata ha detto:


> Chi si scopa il marito di un altra, consapevole ancora prima di mettersi a disposizione, sapendo che è pure padre, non gioca con i sentimenti di un altro?
> 
> NESSUNA pena per chi lo fa, devono essere consapevoli.


Stependa,quoto in pieno!


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa deve affrontare; è finita ebbasta


appunto. ma lui 
deve dirglielo in faccia !
non può uscirsene con 3 righe scritte al costo di 0,10 cent.

E' un comportamento misero. 
sono stati insieme 6 mesi, rendiamocene conto.

*NON MI PARLATE DELLA GIUGULARE !!!
mi ricorda il mio terapista-babbo natale* !


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

abbattiamo katia!


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io mica mi vergogno, sono tenerissimo, dolce e assai coccolone.



CHANEL PRESTO!!!!























TUMPH!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> paura è  :rotfl:


abbastanza, ao', pero' qui tutti dicono che sei bona, ma a me me scateni contro er rothwiller per du cappuccini...vabbe'' che so' traditore, pero'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> appunto. ma lui
> deve dirglielo in faccia !
> non può uscirsene con 3 righe scritte al costo di 0,10 cent.
> 
> ...


NON sono stati assieme sei mesi. Si sono visti di nascosto per sei mesi. Sapendo che, prima o poi, doveva finire. C'è un bel po' di differenza.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> abbastanza, ao', pero' qui tutti dicono che sei bona, ma a me me scateni contro er rothwiller per du cappuccini...vabbe'' che so' traditore, pero'...


no io te scateno e rottweiler se nun paghi .... è diverso! 
ogni promessa è debito..

sul fatto che io sia bona...i ragazzi esagerano


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia ma tu non leggi di strisico: ti documenti


Nah, è che ricordo. Mica è colpa mia. Non faccio dossieraggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbattiamo katia!


Mi piace quando vedo questa apertura verso i nuovi utenti...:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sul fatto che io sia bona...i ragazzi esagerano


Per i non-romani: sei bona o buona?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi piace quando vedo questa apertura verso i nuovi utenti...:rotfl:


Anatema su di te,anatema.....!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per i non-romani: sei bona o buona?


...emmh,.... chiedi a loro...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Per i non-romani: sei bona o buona?


Buona e bona!


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi piace quando vedo questa apertura verso i nuovi utenti...:rotfl:


se vuoi ne abbattiamo anche un paio di vecchi o recenti


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non rispetto molte persone, di certo non rispetto Serena in quanto animale bieco atto solo alla sua medesima sussistenza. Non rispetto nessun magistrato, in quanto con troppe facce da culo ho avuto a che vedere dopo la mote di mio padre, tanto da rendermi capace di pensare che purtroppo la maggior parte di questi sono corrotti o corruttibili. Non rispetto i funzionari dello stato italiano, in quanto facenti parte di quello stato che non è capace di dare neppure il minimo che dovrebbe ai cittadini, ma pretendere ogni anno quello che vuole, non rispetto gli stupratori, i ladri, i violenti e quindi anche i traditori, in quanto persone che non danno rispetto a chi dovrebbero rispettare maggiormente.
> Chi rispetto? Solo chi guadagna il mio rispetto, il resto è nulla! Io non rispetto un essere umano in quanto esistente, perchè fino a che non ho valutato la sua persona è solo un essere biologico esistente, alla pari di troppi animali che stanno qui sulla terra.
> 
> Una amante è stata scaricata in una maniera per lei brutale? Cazzi suoi!


Io rispetto gli animali e con questo direi che sono  in antitesi con te :smile: buon pomeriggio a tutti


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi ne abbattiamo anche un paio di vecchi o recenti


Anatema,anatema su di te...!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona e bona!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi ne abbattiamo anche un paio di vecchi o recenti


ecco, lo sapevo


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Comunque chi non si é mai trovato in una situazione del genere non puó capire



....eddai su.
Non è che ti sei innamorata leggermente?
Una cottarella diciamo.
Sono così posso capire tutto sto dramma


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anatema su di te,anatema.....!


vabbuò dài. Me l'hai già mandato: è coma la sfiga della prinz verde, non la puoi attaccare due volte a fila.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


hai capito la simy


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona e bona!


Al barbecue.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, lo sapevo


tu sei sotto la mia ala protettrice


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> hai capito la simy


nun te fidà


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> hai capito la simy


... io continuo a tenerti d'occhio. Siiiiiine consapevole. E la Simy è amica mia.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sei sotto la mia ala protettrice


ala o ascella?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> coito



magari...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si, hai pienamente ragione Lothar ma magari tutti i traditori fossero come te.
> Molti, quasi tutti, si mostrano innamorati persi...e non subito, fanno anche la finta di diventarlo dopo 1 mese che ti frequentano. Cominciano a dirti parole importanti e promesse ecc..
> grazie, è fagiano chi ci crede...ma anche questo non è giusto.
> Non si gioca con i sentimenti degli altri.
> ...



be'alle torde come Katia(senza offesa..)piace...ha trovato un marpione tanto innnnaaammmooorratttooo.....

certo che non si gioca con i sentimenti..io al contrario una volta a domanda ho risposto''vero...nn mi innamoro facilmente..anzi mai''....:smile:..ma Lothar is one


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al barbecue.


Hannibal Lechter :scared:


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

io non capisco ...

neanche quando ho scoperto il tradimento, 
combinata come stavo di salute e le varie prospettive
ecc.

sono arrivata a pensare una cosa simile ... 
che la mia vita è distrutta ... 

ma a voi, non vi ferma un pò un uscita del genere ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> tu sei sotto la mia ala protettrice


Analtema su di te....!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io continuo a tenerti d'occhio. Siiiiiine consapevole. E la Simy è amica mia.


Siamo in due


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io continuo a tenerti d'occhio. Siiiiiine consapevole. E la Simy è amica mia.


dici che sono a rischio ricadute?


----------



## Pleasure (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NON sono stati assieme sei mesi. Si sono visti di nascosto per sei mesi. Sapendo che, prima o poi, doveva finire. C'è un bel po' di differenza.



Si però, per certe cose ce l'hai il coraggio di guardarla in faccia...eccome se ce l'hai...
è quando è ora di chiudere che non c'è il coraggio...


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quindi un CAZZO, quando vi scoprono siete tutti conigli!



sparate del sonnifero a Devy.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo in due


ben gentile


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Siamo*



Highlander ha detto:


> dici che sono a rischio ricadute?


Siamo in quattro io valgo per due!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari...


azzz...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dici che sono a rischio ricadute?


non so le ricadute ma chi mi tocca la Simy rischia di cascar male


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Analtema su di te....!



Ma a me l'anatema no?


cosa devo fare per riceverlo?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... io continuo a tenerti d'occhio. Siiiiiine consapevole. E la Simy è amica mia.





Highlander ha detto:


> ala o ascella?





oscuro ha detto:


> Analtema su di te....!





farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo in due





Highlander ha detto:


> dici che sono a rischio ricadute?





Highlander ha detto:


> ben gentile





oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in quattro io valgo per due!




High sta sereno... non mordono più del mio cane...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una amante è stata scaricata in una maniera per lei brutale? Cazzi suoi!


Sei il mullah Omar delle corna? 

Invoco tolleranza per Katia a.k.a. Erika.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a me l'anatema no?
> 
> 
> cosa devo fare per riceverlo?


Tu marchi male e riceverai una sanzione anale!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ben gentile


E' la mia amichetta, lei protegge me io proteggo lei










Non hai nulla da temere












Forse


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> High sta sereno... non mordono più del mio cane...


si diceva di un cappuccino... data l'ondata di fiducia, penserei di implementare


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so le ricadute ma chi mi tocca la Simy rischia di cascar male


ma io sono sotto la sua ascella


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sei il mullah Omar delle corna?
> 
> Invoco tolleranza per Katia a.k.a. Erika.


Daniele c'è!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> High sta sereno... non mordono più del mio cane...


 e 'mo è sereno. Pare 'na pasqua.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si diceva di un cappuccino... data l'ondata di fiducia, penserei di implementare


in che modo?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... è stato su quel post che a Devy si è chiusa la vena...


Mi consigli di stare in campana con lei?

:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu marchi male e riceverai una sanzione anale!



:festa::festa:
:festa:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io sono sotto la sua ascella


ala!


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Chi si scopa il marito di un altra, consapevole ancora prima di mettersi a disposizione, sapendo che è pure padre,  non gioca con i sentimenti di un altro?
> 
> NESSUNA pena per chi lo fa, devono essere consapevoli.



:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ala!


spiegaglielo che era in senso figurato che questo fa finta di non capire per non pagare il dazio...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:



Tebe basta

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> in che modo?


venendo a roma ad offrirti l'anelato cappuccino onde esporti al mio notevolissimo fascino


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no..
> io ho sempre creduto che chi mi ha fatto del male è stato lui e non l'amante (che ha comunque le sue responsabilità)
> ma la persona impegnata non era lei.


Approvo simy


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> venendo a roma ad offrirti l'anelato cappuccino onde esporti al mio notevolissimo fascino


ok...dimmi dove e quando...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> venendo a roma ad offrirti l'anelato cappuccino onde esporti al mio notevolissimo fascino















:scared::scared:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spiegaglielo che era in senso figurato che questo fa finta di non capire per non pagare il dazio...


ala, ascella che differenza fa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:


te l'avevo detto...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Approvo simy


grazie cominciavo a sentirmi aliena


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...dimmi dove e quando...


Ma com'è che se broccolano me intervengono in 3 per spaventare il malcapitato, e a te nessuno dice nulla?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...dimmi dove e quando...


diccelo pure a noi, tessssoro.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu scrivesti da qualche parte che addossò tutta la colpa a lei...



No. Subito ha buttato fuori tutto, ma proprio tutto.
Io avevo letto tutte le mail e gli sms (lui non lo sapeva).
 La colpa a lei è stata data quando  ancora dopo 7 mesi piangeva, lo rincorreva e gli diceva che  era la donna della sua vita e amava lei, non me.

Qui è scattata "la colpa è sua, lavoriamo insieme che posso fare?

Un pò diverso.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...dimmi dove e quando...


oh, senza il rothwiller (insisto nello spelling perché mi ricorda la gioventu', passata ma ancora molto presente nel mio fisico prestante)


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma com'è che se broccolano me intervengono in 3 per spaventare il malcapitato, e a te nessuno dice nulla?


Io percepisco una lauta ricompensa per occuparmi di te...!E poi senza offesa ,sei tu che hai il sederino eversivo non la simy!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma com'è che se broccolano me intervengono in 3 per spaventare il malcapitato, e a te nessuno dice nulla?


stiamo organizzando un comitato di benvenuto.Io, Oscuro e Yuma per il momento. Ma se ti vuoi aggregare...


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia ma tu non leggi di strisico: ti documenti


ma si è documentato male.
O non ricorda bene.
Ci sta.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma com'è che se broccolano me intervengono in 3 per spaventare il malcapitato, e a te nessuno dice nulla?


non lo so, io non sono tra quelli. e comunque io non broccolo, voglio solo controllare l'ascella


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stiamo organizzando un comitato di benvenuto.Io, Oscuro e Yuma per il momento. Ma se ti vuoi aggregare...


ue', ascella protettiva, qui si marca malino... non s'era detto soli?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io percepisco una lauta ricompensa per occuparmi di te...!E poi senza offesa ,*sei tu che hai il sederino eversivo non la simy*!



Sul rosso:
Secondo me io saprei ricompensarti molto meglio
Il grassetto:
Non so perchè ma non mi sembra un complimento


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> oh, senza il rothwiller (insisto nello spelling perché mi ricorda la gioventu', passata ma ancora molto presente nel mio fisico prestante)


senza rott promesso!


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stiamo organizzando un comitato di benvenuto.Io, Oscuro e Yuma per il momento. Ma se ti vuoi aggregare...


Si appunto tanto con massy dovevamo vederci qualche tempo fa...!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non lo so, io non sono tra quelli. e comunque io non broccolo, voglio solo controllare l'ascella


E' lei che broccola:rotfl:

Si vede che tu sei mosso solo da buone intenzioni


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> senza rott promesso!


eh, ma dovresti anche sbarazzarti degli amichetti, sai, io sono timido


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

ho detto di strisico


Tebe ha detto:


> ma si è documentato male.
> O non ricorda bene.
> Ci sta.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :festa::festa:
> :festa:



tutte le fortune proprio...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' lei che broccola:rotfl:
> 
> Si vede che tu sei mosso solo da buone intenzioni



no no! io riscuoto i miei cappuccini! uè non cominciamo :ar:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' lei che broccola:rotfl:
> 
> Si vede che tu sei mosso solo da buone intenzioni


vero? l'ho notato anche io. Vedete che destino noi traditori seriali? sempre assediati


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> E' lei che broccola:rotfl:
> 
> Si vede che tu sei mosso solo da buone intenzioni


Senti chi parla....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma dovresti anche sbarazzarti degli amichetti, sai, io sono timido


Non ti accorgerai neppure della nostra presenza, tranquillo. Noi ti vedremo, ma tu non vedrai noi. Ti senti meglio adesso?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma dovresti anche sbarazzarti degli amichetti, sai, *io sono timido*


Un altro?















Simy, per esperienza.....non fidarti


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma dovresti anche sbarazzarti degli amichetti, sai, io sono timido


tu fidati!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh...
> mi viene da pensare che questo tipo ha davvero voluto troncare così..perchè 5 minuti li rubi tranquilamente per mandare un messaggio o per fare una telefonata o addirittura vederti di persona per spiegare...la moglie non può seguirti sul lavoro o controllarti ogni munuti..non è umanamaìente possibile. e poi la nostra utente ha raccontato di averlo chiamato senza ottenere alcuna risposta se non un altro sms telegrafico:non chiamarmi più.
> ammetto che è strano ma forse non è stato contretto da nessuno.
> 
> ...


Ha dato il suo cellulare alla moglie e non ha il numero in memoria per poter telefonare dall'ufficio.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no! io riscuoto i miei cappuccini! uè non cominciamo :ar:


ma daaaaaai, "cappuccino" è chiaramente un segnale, un simbolo. Dai che ho capito. Famo direttamente al motel?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto...



pensa se fosse la moglie di Man.




paura fifissima


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mio istindo mi dice il contrario...non so perchè


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu fidati!


"tranquillo", dici?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma daaaaaai, "cappuccino" è chiaramente un segnale, un simbolo. Dai che ho capito. Famo direttamente al motel?




vabbè cazzo ma almeno accordiamoci in privato... e daje! ma porca troia il traditore sei tu e le regole base te le devo insegnare io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un altro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non mi rompere le uova nel paniere che qui sto per rimediare


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio istindo mi dice il contrario...non so perchè





Highlander ha detto:


> ma daaaaaai, "cappuccino" è chiaramente un segnale, un simbolo. Dai che ho capito. *Famo direttamente al motel*?


Mi sa che il tuo istinto sta sbagliando


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tuo istinto sta sbagliando


me sa...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè cazzo ma almeno accordiamoci in privato... e daje! ma porca troia il traditore sei tu e le regole base te le devo insegnare io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbe' ma il mio era un messaggio in codice, dici che hanno colto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vabbe' ma il mio era un messaggio in codice, dici che hanno colto?


girati...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vabbe' ma il mio era un messaggio in codice, dici che hanno colto?


:blu:
ma che minchia di traditore sei....


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tuo istinto sta sbagliando


un po' di supporto, suvvia, qui c'è gente che lavora


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tuo istinto sta sbagliando


Si cazzo è a dire il vero non è neanche la prima volta...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

*vabbè ragazzi...*

HL per un po' di giorni non potrà postare. Non state in pensiero.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si cazzo è a dire il vero non è neanche la prima volta...!


si vabbè...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> HL per un po' di giorni non potrà postare. Non state in pensiero.


Stikazzi!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:
> ma che minchia di traditore sei....


ma non capisci? è tutta una tecnica. Io la butto in caciara per confondere le acque


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non capisci? è tutta una tecnica. Io la butto in caciara per confondere le acque


emh...no...io sono una fedele ricordi?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> HL per un po' di giorni non potrà postare. Non state in pensiero.


sei gelosona? Vuoi un cappuccino anche tu? ahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stikazzi!


io gliel'avevo detto...  ma niente di grave. Una settimanina di prognosi...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e non mi rompere le uova nel paniere che qui sto per rimediare


Scusa parto prevenuta con i finti timidi
Magari tu sei l'eccezione:smile:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sei gelosona? Vuoi un cappuccino anche tu? ahahaha


è proprio vero...mai fidarsi di un traditore... iange:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> emh...no...io sono una fedele ricordi?


ok, allora, se io ti contatto in mp, potrei rischiare di bruciarmi. Invece, qui, alla luce del sole, io mi propongo in tutto il mio splendore


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io gliel'avevo detto... ma niente di grave. Una settimanina di prognosi...


Sbriciolata però a simy piacciono quelli da 3,io li vedrei bene tu no?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ok, allora, se io ti contatto in mp, potrei rischiare di bruciarmi. Invece, qui, alla luce del sole, io mi propongo in tutto il mio splendore


:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa parto prevenuta con i finti timidi
> Magari tu sei l'eccezione:smile:


Io sono timidissimo infatti!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è proprio vero...mai fidarsi di un traditore... iange:


(ma è una tecnica per spiazzarla)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non capisci? è tutta una tecnica. Io la butto in caciara per confondere le acque


Secondo te dopo anni che frequentiamo in un sito che si chiama Tradinet arrivi tu e riesci a confondere le acque?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> (ma è una tecnica per spiazzarla)


:festa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata però a simy piacciono quelli da 3,io li vedrei bene tu no?


eh non so. Questo fa i travestimenti. Magari c'ha il naso finto ... o qualche altra cosa...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata però a simy piacciono quelli da 3,io li vedrei bene tu no?


si si, 3. Non c'è d'aver paura. No worries


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> un po' di supporto, suvvia, qui c'è gente che lavora


Ok dai ti do una possibiltà..................Giocatela bene


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh non so. Questo fa i travestimenti. Magari c'ha il naso finto ... o qualche altra cosa...


Dici?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo te dopo anni che frequentiamo in un sito che si chiama Tradinet arrivi tu e riesci a confondere le acque?


secondo me ho buone chances


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh non so. Questo fa i travestimenti. Magari c'ha il naso finto ... o qualche altra cosa...





Highlander ha detto:


> si si, 3. Non c'è d'aver paura. No worries


c'ho le lacrime...vi odio :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh non so. Questo fa i travestimenti. Magari c'ha il naso finto ... o qualche altra cosa...


vedi sbri che piano piano ci arrivi anche tu


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono timidissimo infatti!




:sbatti:


Non ce la posso fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?


e magari si traveste da Rocco la prossima volta, che ne so. Ci sono degli effetti speciali che ingannano pure da vicino...


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> c'ho le lacrime...vi odio :rotfl:


dai, provo a consolarti


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e magari si traveste da Rocco la prossima volta, che ne so. Ci sono degli effetti speciali che ingannano pure da vicino...


il travestimento da rocco è in effetti la mia specialità


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> secondo me, così ad occhio, quell'uomo è uno juventino.
> e lei invece ama il tacco14.
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> secondo me ho buone chances



Bravo, ci vuole ottimismo nella vita:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma da quanto siete amanti propriamente detti? Da vent'anni?





oscuro ha detto:


> La considerazione da fare è un'altra:c'è troppa differenza fra l'uomo che katia pensava che fosse,e quello che l'uomo di katia era realmente,sulla base di questa considerazione la colpa se di colpa si può parlare è solo di katia...!


Tombola!!!! Toccherà crocifiggerla  tanto Pasqua è vicina.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...


OH NO ! una traditrice ferita OH NO!





si salvi chi può


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravo, ci vuole ottimismo nella vita:smile:


esatto. come vedi sono già all'ascella di simo, non ci vuol molto a scendere....


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravo, ci vuole ottimismo nella vita:smile:


ecco diglielo...
e poi non mi piacciono quelli che si arrendono alla prima difficoltà


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bravo, ci vuole ottimismo nella vita:smile:


Ok l'ottimismo,ma con 3 cm di pisellino tocca essè realisti,a massy ma ndò cazzo vai?Fatte na bella pippetta con le mani di barbie!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok l'ottimismo,ma con 3 cm di pisellino tocca essè realisti,a massy ma ndò cazzo vai?Fatte na bella pippetta con le mani di barbie!


dai tempo al tempo oscuro, secondo me in pochi giorni realizzo la rete


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> il travestimento da rocco è in effetti la mia specialità


sì, ho una foto:


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

solo RABARBARO:carneval: può salvare questo thread, ormai simile alla torre di Babele
o alla foresta amazzonica. 
Non si capisce più nulla.


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma com'è che se broccolano me intervengono in 3 per spaventare il malcapitato, e a te nessuno dice nulla?


perchè siamo stronzi


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> esatto. come vedi sono già all'ascella di simo, non ci vuol molto a scendere....


ALAAAAAAAAAAAA
 cosa non è chiaro in "ala"???


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devastata oggi sei da erezione!Dai



Solo oggi?:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1099920 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione allora non si fa perchè così scappavate assieme e ora stai da sola perchè andare non puoi più e ha rotto tutto noi che ci stavamo innamorando quello stupido non lo ha capito come bello era stare abbracciata a scambiare bacini sul naso ora invece restano marito e figli la solita merda
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...


Cattivello e sarcastico anche se non lontano dalla realtà.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> solo RABARBARO:carneval: può salvare questo thread, ormai simile alla torre di Babele
> o alla foresta amazzonica.
> Non si capisce più nulla.


vabbe' dai, devi ammettere che quel che c'era da dire lo avevamo detto.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ALAAAAAAAAAAAA
> cosa non è chiaro in "ala"???


non vedo molte attinenze tra te ed un uccello. Però a pensarci bene...si diceva del cappuccino?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Devy*



devastata ha detto:


> Solo oggi?:sonar:


Quando sei così m'attizzi!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ho una foto:View attachment 6799


dici, eh... ahahaha vedremo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io ho giá deciso cosa fare. Rispetterò la sia decisione. Non mi farò più sentire, come sto già facendo. Col tempo ritroverò un equilibrio, spero presto... Sarà difficile ritrovare la fiducia negli esseri umani...


Qui ci prendi in giro, ammettilo!


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul rosso:
> Secondo me io saprei ricompensarti molto meglio
> Il grassetto:
> Non so perchè ma non mi sembra un complimento


1-nun te sta ad allargà

2-vero

3-il lanciafiamme è carico.   tienine conto


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok l'ottimismo,ma con 3 cm di pisellino tocca essè realisti,a massy ma ndò cazzo vai?Fatte na bella pippetta con le mani di barbie!


no aspetta...qualcosa mi sfugge...prima dici che io sono una da 3 cm.... ora che ne ho trovato uno da 3 cm gli dici 'ndo cazzo va...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io si, ed ho sbagliato MILLE volte a non sequestrarglielo a maggio 2011, dopo il msg su FB, quel giorno avrei dovuto prenderglielo ed impedirgli cosi che la chiamasse per farle inventare una scusa.
> 
> Come avrei dovuto capire, il sospetto c'era, che lo teneva sempre in tasca, o spento, cosa che prima non faceva.
> 
> La media era di 30 msg al giorno, e la cretina, IO, non me ne sono accorta, anzi, ignoravo sapesse inviare i msg, e pure pieni di k e cazzate varie come le ragazzine, il bastardo a me non ne ha mai mai mai inviato uno, anche quando stavo via per due mesi.


Si chiama regressione.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no aspetta...qualcosa mi sfugge...prima dici che io sono una da 3 cm.... ora che ne ho trovato uno da 3 cm gli dici 'ndo cazzo va...


non intervengo, ma ecco, avrei una confessione. Vabbe', ne parliamo davanti al cappuccino


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non vedo molte attinenze tra te ed un uccello. Però a pensarci bene...si diceva del cappuccino?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è paradossale. Non sto neppure a spiegare perchè.


L'hai notato anche tu?:nuke:


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> no aspetta...qualcosa mi sfugge...prima dici che io sono una da 3 cm.... ora che ne ho trovato uno da 3 cm gli dici 'ndo cazzo va...


Si 3cm da moscio e 4 in tiro,massy è 1.5 da moscio e 3cm in tiro in discesa e al buio!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non intervengo, ma ecco, avrei una confessione. Vabbe', ne parliamo davanti al cappuccino


io aspetto sempre data e ora.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si 3cm da moscio e 4 in tiro,massy è 1.5 da moscio e 3cm in tiro in discesa e al buio!:rotfl::rotfl:


non fare il gelosone, ormai sono io sotto l'ascella.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si 3cm da moscio e 4 in tiro,massy è 1.5 da moscio e 3cm in tiro in discesa e al buio!:rotfl::rotfl:


capisco :saggio:

ma come mai tu hai le misure di tutti gli uomini del forum?


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sparate del sonnifero a Devy.



Quoto, non potendo approvare.:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Katia....il ns mondo non e'come quello dei fedeli..noi siamo diversi..inaffidabili in queste cose.Avresti dovuto mettere in conto,che chi tradisce una donna con cui convive,con cui fa l'amore,le vacanze..etc etc..ci mette un nano secondo a mollare,quella che altro non e'che  una estranea.Poi siccome non si smette..vedrai che lui ha gia'una nuova amante.


Ma tu cosa pensi di te stesso?:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non fare il gelosone, ormai sono io sotto l'ascella.


aridaje ALA ALA ALA


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aridaje ALA ALA ALA


l'ascella fa piu' intimità


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> capisco :saggio:
> 
> ma come mai tu hai le misure di tutti gli uomini del forum?


Intuito,solo uno è sulle mie misureerplesso!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intuito,solo uno è sulle mie misureerplesso!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non per tutti è cosi, io, anche a freddo, la maledico, e se dovesse schiantarsi contro un muro, beh, sarei ipocrita a dirmi dispiaciuta. Per me può morire anche in questo istante.


Paradossalmente questa non è una mancanza di rispetto, per me. Anzi le riconosci la dignità di chi ha e ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere e ha scelto di fare del male.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


chiarito il problema misure, possiamo tornare al nostro cappucino servito a letto


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quoto, non potendo approvare.:incazzato:


ma allora prendilo da sola:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> chiarito il problema misure, possiamo tornare al nostro cappucino servito a letto


hanno inventato i bar con i letti??? ah però


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora prendilo da sola:singleeye:


Devastata c'è!


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora prendilo da sola:singleeye:



spararglielo tipo rinoceronte è più divertente

Anche per lei che deve scappare e cercare di non farsi beccare.
Può anche darsi che si rivolti e ci faccia a fettine.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hanno inventato i bar con i letti??? ah però


e' un posticino speciale, una roba moderna. Da provare


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai scritto che ti senti in colpa con la tua famiglia, non è una contraddizione 'voler continuare'?


Volevo solo una semplice telefonata, un confronto civile. Io avrei comunque rispettato la sua decisione, come sto facendo non chiamandolo e non scrivendogli alcun messaggio. Volevo sentirlo dire dalla sua voce.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e' un posticino speciale, una roba moderna. Da provare



mmhh.... mi devo fidare?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Volevo solo una semplice telefonata, un confronto civile. Io avrei comunque rispettato la sua decisione, come sto facendo non chiamandolo e non scrivendogli alcun messaggio. Volevo sentirlo dire dalla sua voce.


va bene, ha sbagliato a non chiamarti. Ma direi che le conseguenze che ne trai sono un po' estreme, non trovi?


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhh.... mi devo fidare?


tranquilla


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paradossalmente questa non è una mancanza di rispetto, per me. Anzi le riconosci la dignità di chi ha e ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere e ha scelto di fare del male.



non credo che l'amante scelga di fare del male al partner ufficiale dell'amato, piuttosto può essere una conseguenza (o anche no)

oppure ho capito male...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tranquilla




mmmhh ...vabbè...intanto vado a casa... tu fammi sapere dove e quando nel frattempo rifletto


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> va bene, ha sbagliato a non chiamarti. Ma direi che le conseguenze che ne trai sono un po' estreme, non trovi?


Le conseguenze che traggo sono che io ho dato tutta me stessa a un perfetto sconosciuto e questo mi fa soffrire non poco.


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando sei così m'attizzi!



Con la 'neve' di ieri potevi servirmi.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Le conseguenze che traggo sono che io ho dato tutta me stessa a un perfetto sconosciuto e questo mi fa soffrire non poco.


ma non è detto, può darsi che non ce l'abbia fatta a dirtelo, che non riusciva ad affrontare il problema. Non è detto che quel che avete avuto non valga nulla


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Con la 'neve' di ieri potevi servirmi.


Io posso sempre servirti!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhh ...vabbè...intanto vado a casa... tu fammi sapere dove e quando nel frattempo rifletto


a questo punto, avendo funzionato il mio acchiappo, tutto si svolgerà in mp. Diavolo di un traditore seriale, sempre in corsa


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non è detto, può darsi che non ce l'abbia fatta a dirtelo, che non riusciva ad affrontare il problema. Non è detto che quel che avete avuto non valga nulla


Lo so che non ce l'ha fatta a dirmelo, ma è dura da comprendere una cosa del genere, considerato il rapporto che avevamo fino a 4 giorni fa!


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Le conseguenze che traggo sono che io ho dato tutta me stessa a un perfetto sconosciuto e questo mi fa soffrire non poco.


Perfetto sconosciuto? 
Ma non vi conoscevate da 20 anni?


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Le conseguenze che traggo sono che io ho dato tutta me stessa a un perfetto sconosciuto e questo mi fa soffrire non poco.



ma in soli sei mesi?

come mai la pensi così? volevi lasciare tuo marito per lui forse?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Eliade ha detto:


> Perfetto sconosciuto?
> Ma non vi conoscevate da 20 anni?


Si cor pisello però!:mexican:


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Lo so che non ce l'ha fatta a dirmelo, ma è dura da comprendere una cosa del genere, considerato il rapporto che avevamo fino a 4 giorni fa!


katia, succede, davvero. Vedrai che fra qualche giorno, o magari più tempo, potrete chiarire. Se avete avuti dei bei momenti, non sono stati solo vissuti da te, non ti ha preso in giro. Ma avere moglie e figli può causare comportamenti imprevedibili. Prova a non soffrirne


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perfetto sconosciuto?
> Ma non vi conoscevate da 20 anni?


Intendo dire che comportandosi così è  come se fosse stato uno sconosciuto, uno che credvo di conoscere, invece...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> a questo punto, avendo funzionato il mio acchiappo, tutto si svolgerà in mp. Diavolo di un traditore seriale, sempre in corsa



:inlove:


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si cor pisello però!:mexican:


Nono, quello è entrato solo sei mesi fa! 
Prima si conoscevano senza pisello.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Lo so che non ce l'ha fatta a dirmelo, ma è dura da comprendere una cosa del genere, considerato il rapporto che avevamo fino a 4 giorni fa!




ti ha buttata via, come uno straccio usato,
a questo punto, vendicati e vai a dire tutto a sua moglie e a tuo marito


(...)

WAIT.

cosa ho detto?


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> katia, succede, davvero. Vedrai che fra qualche giorno, o magari più tempo, potrete chiarire. Se avete avuti dei bei momenti, non sono stati solo vissuti da te, non ti ha preso in giro. Ma avere moglie e figli può causare comportamenti imprevedibili. Prova a non soffrirne


Provare a non soffrirne? La vedo dura... Certo passerà prima o poi...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2013)

*Eliade*



Eliade ha detto:


> Nono, quello è entrato solo sei mesi fa!
> Prima si conoscevano senza pisello. View attachment 6800


E allora c'è stato qualche problema!


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paradossalmente questa non è una mancanza di rispetto, per me. Anzi le riconosci la dignità di chi ha e ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere e ha scelto di fare del male.



Lei è così. Prima di provarci, e riuscirci, con mio marito, ha tentato con un suo amico e fingeva pure di essere amica della moglie, se non altro io, non seguendolo, me la sono risparmiata.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> katia, succede, davvero. Vedrai che fra qualche giorno, o magari più tempo, potrete chiarire. Se avete avuti dei bei momenti, non sono stati solo vissuti da te, non ti ha preso in giro.* Ma avere moglie e figli può causare comportamenti imprevedibili*. Prova a non soffrirne


:singleeye:disturbanti ammennicoli


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora prendilo da sola:singleeye:



Mai. Piuttosto lo sveglio in piena notte e lo sottopongo a tortura, fisica e mentale.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Provare a non soffrirne? La vedo dura... Certo passerà prima o poi...


non credi che la principale ragione della tua sofferenza sia il fatto che le modalità del suo addio sembrano aver rovinato i vostri 6 mesi? Se è cosi', puoi non soffrire, perché non è cosi'


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:disturbanti ammennicoli


esatto


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Intendo dire che comportandosi così è  come se fosse stato uno sconosciuto, uno che credvo di conoscere, invece...


E stiamo sempre allo stesso punto.
Queste sono le conseguenze di un puro egoismo.

Anche la moglie potrebbe dire di aver sposato uno sconosciuto (e ne avrebbe tutte le ragioni), ma finché questo sconosciuto si comportava in un certo modo con altre persone (moglie) andava tutto bene. Poi si comporta allo stesso modo con noi e, ovviamente, non va più bene.
La moglie ne avrebbe tutte le ragioni, visto che è all'oscuro di tutto, tu no...visto che hai visto bene come si comportava con il prossimo.
Questo lo penso io però.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non credo che l'amante scelga di fare del male al partner ufficiale dell'amato, piuttosto può essere una conseguenza (o anche no)
> 
> oppure ho capito male...


Parlavo del caso di Devastata, non in generale.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1100387 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ha buttata via, come uno straccio usato,
> a questo punto, vendicati e vai a dire tutto a sua moglie e a tuo marito
> 
> 
> ...



cos'hai oggi?
Chi sei?
Hai bevuto?
Ti sei drogato?
hai finalmente bombato?


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora c'è stato qualche problema!


Prima o dopo il pisello?


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso sempre servirti!


Scherza con il fuoco, rischi di bruciati, guarda che io SONO libera!:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Intendo dire che comportandosi così è  come se fosse stato uno sconosciuto, uno che credvo di conoscere, invece...





			
				точтовыхотитеу;1100387 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ha buttata via, come uno straccio usato,
> a questo punto, vendicati e vai a dire tutto a sua moglie e a tuo marito
> 
> 
> ...


Possibile che per tutta la discussione richiedi un comportamento corretto che tu non hai avuto per tuo marito?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2013)

*Estranei*

Katia, se non capisci il suo gesto vuol dire che non lo conosci e non lo conoscevi. Ho provato a spiegarti che potresti uscire dalle spirali della delusione riflettendo sul fatto che probabilmente avevi tutti gli elementi per capire che quel sms era nell'aria e che la persona che te l'ha mandato NON poteva agire diversamente da come ha fatto ed era capace di farlo. Non dico che ti lo debba giustificare, ma comprenderlo è un tuo dovere, se c'è stato amore, come credi, Perché se c'è stato amore, allora TU LO AMAVI e allora lo devi capire.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cos'hai oggi?
> Chi sei?
> Hai bevuto?
> Ti sei drogato?*
> hai finalmente bombato?*


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e il rispetto rispetto ai vostri coniugi è sempre stato mantenuto?
> 
> in fondo anche tuo marito e sua moglie potrebbero dire la stessa cosa





Katia ha detto:


> Ok
> 1. Negli ultimi giorni non si era fatto sentire come sempre.
> 2. 20 anni fa ci siamo conosciuti, poi persi di vista. Da 6 mesi avevamo una storia.
> 3. Non posso darti il tempo che meriti. Non sto bene. Mi sento in colpa con la mia famiglia. Voglio che siamo amici x sempre


Ti hanno già detto gli altri ma anche se in modo discutibile le sue motivazioni  te le ha espresse. Certo sarebbe stato meglio un chiarimento vis a vis ma non lo ha fatto. E' un vigliacco oppure temeva di non riuscire  a chiudere con te in quella situazione? Lo puoi sapere meglio tu di chiunque qui dentro. Capisco che ci stai male e dalla tua reazione mi i sembra di capire che per te stava diventando un cosa più importante e questo può essere IL motivo che lo ha spaventato e lo ha portato a questa estrema decisione, ah si il suo "voglio che siamo amici x sempre"è da interpretare


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Subito ha buttato fuori tutto, ma proprio tutto.
> Io avevo letto tutte le mail e gli sms (lui non lo sapeva).
> La colpa a lei è stata data quando ancora dopo 7 mesi piangeva, lo rincorreva e gli diceva che era la donna della sua vita e amava lei, non me.
> 
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> ma si è documentato male.
> O non ricorda bene.
> Ci sta.



Io non me la ricordo proprio così. Ma magari ricordo male io. Di sicuro non mi vado a cercare il post che chissà che fine hanno fatto. L'ho detto, non faccio dossieraggio.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non me la ricordo proprio così. Ma magari ricordo male io. Di sicuro non mi vado a cercare il post che chissà che fine hanno fatto. L'ho detto, non faccio dossieraggio.



ci sta anche che mi sia espressa male io.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possibile che per tutta la discussione richiedi un comportamento corretto che tu non hai avuto per tuo marito?



cara mia..Katia e'giovane ..non sa che c'e' di peggio...conosco uno che''eravamo copsi'innamorati(coppia clandestina..)..e ha beccato l'amante..in auto a scopare con 1 altro(cioe'marito amante 1 amante2)..
e io se capita faccio lo stesso..che mi frega??le amanti sono lo zero assoluto


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sta anche che mi sia espressa male io.


sarò stata io a creare confusione
sarà l'aria, sarà l'acqua


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò stata io a creare confusione
> sarà l'aria, sarà l'acqua



le tinte che ti fai anche...tutta quell'ammoniaca e acqua ossigenata non ti fa mica bene


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le tinte che ti fai anche...tutta quell'ammoniaca e acqua ossigenata non ti fa mica bene


tanto ormai non posso più morire giovane


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara mia..Katia e'giovane ..non sa che c'e' di peggio...conosco uno che''eravamo copsi'innamorati(coppia clandestina..)..e ha beccato l'amante..in auto a scopare con 1 altro(cioe'marito amante 1 amante2)..
> e io se capita faccio lo stesso..che mi frega??le amanti sono lo zero assoluto


Muoio dalla voglio di diventare una tua amante!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara mia..Katia e'giovane ..non sa che c'e' di peggio...conosco uno che''eravamo copsi'innamorati(coppia clandestina..)..e ha beccato l'amante..in auto a scopare con 1 altro(cioe'marito amante 1 amante2)..
> e io se capita faccio lo stesso..che mi frega??le amanti sono lo zero assoluto


Ma tu cosa pensi di te?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto ormai non posso più morire giovane



mannò. chi parlava di morire?
Era solo per lo stato confusionale.

Io mi faccio di maria per averlo.:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa pensi di te?



che è un figo.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa pensi di te?


Che domande .... Brunetta !:rotfl::rotfl:

Rispondo io per il mio amico Lothar 

[video=youtube;KFfCKy0nKr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFfCKy0nKr0[/video]


----------



## Katia (19 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti hanno già detto gli altri ma anche se in modo discutibile le sue motivazioni  te le ha espresse. Certo sarebbe stato meglio un chiarimento vis a vis ma non lo ha fatto. E' un vigliacco oppure temeva di non riuscire  a chiudere con te in quella situazione? Lo puoi sapere meglio tu di chiunque qui dentro. Capisco che ci stai male e dalla tua reazione mi i sembra di capire che per te stava diventando un cosa più importante e questo può essere IL motivo che lo ha spaventato e lo ha portato a questa estrema decisione, ah si il suo "voglio che siamo amici x sempre"è da interpretare


Credo che la tua sia l'interpretazione più giusta, grazie


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che è un figo.


Dopo aver scritto quel che ha scritto  ? Lo voglio leggere da lui.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver scritto quel che ha scritto  ? Lo voglio leggere da lui.



non ti deluderà.
Lui è l'imperatore dei traditori.

Il sommo, che raggiunge vette inarrivabili ai più.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ti deluderà.
> Lui è l'imperatore dei traditori.
> 
> Il sommo, che raggiunge vette inarrivabili ai più.


un vero guru dei traditori


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> un vero guru dei traditori


Il traditore perfetto.




Sembra.



Poi va a gusti ovvio.
Ad alcune piace essere trattate da nulla.
Fa parte dell' eccitamento.


Io ovviamente devo essere TUTTO, solo nel momento del motel ovvio, ma...
Voglio bacini, carezze, voglio che mi si dica che sono fantastica e irragiungibile, che come me nessuna mai e tutto il circo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il traditore perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeno un po' di circo ci vuole! Ci mancherebbe!


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il traditore perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sembra il minimo indispensabile. Ma evidentemente vi sono donzelle che hanno meno pretese....


----------



## Gian (19 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara mia..
> Katia e'giovane ..
> non sa che c'e' di peggio...
> conosco uno che ''eravamo cosi'innamorati(coppia clandestina..)..
> ...


*3* ! numero perfetto.
dai raccontaci nei particolari  questa assurda tresca. 
Oh Dio Mio vado a confessarmi. 
San Giuseppe salvaci tu dalla perdizione.
:dracula:

anche tu mandi queste cose qui di 4 righe scombicchierate....


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il traditore perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma credo  si possa fare il circo pensando sempre che sia nulla.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma credo  si possa fare il circo pensando sempre che sia nulla.


o anche no, ma non credo che tu ne sappia granché


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> o anche no, ma non credo che tu ne sappia granché



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> o anche no, ma non credo che tu ne sappia granché


ci mancherebbe .in compenso m'intendo del tutto.


----------



## massinfedele (19 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe .in compenso m'intendo del tutto.



insomma, una tuttologa. Lo supponevo


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



Highlander ha detto:


> un vero guru dei traditori


No ma cazzo non mi posso allontanare un attimo. ...
Guarda che ti scateno oscuro, farfalla e sbriciolata.....a buon intenditor


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo aver scritto quel che ha scritto  ? Lo voglio leggere da lui.


Aspetta e spera
Lui non si fa comandare da nessuno.
Lothar è l'immenso e incommensurabile.
Non potresti essere la sua amante per ovvie ragioni.
Lui è molto selettivo.

Sei troppo maestra di vita per lui.

Ti fulminerebbe con uno sguardo...

Poi quanti anni hai?
Da un certo anno in su...o in giù...niet. eh?
Per altre ovvie ragioni....


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*E basta*

Sono consapevole,è un mio limite da sempre,io proprio non riesco a vedere utenti con la lingua in continuo movimento sulle e nelle chiappe altrui,mi rifiuto,sto male:rotfl:!Posso capire le chiappe del gestore,avidamente leccate h24,ma questo continuo quotare i propri compagni di merende,questo usare aggettivi superlativi è veramente uno spettacolo degradante.Questa è prostituzione intellettuale.


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

*quinto giorno...*

....di silenzio del bastardo.


----------



## morettina (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> ....di silenzio del bastardo.


Ciao io sono stata nella tua stessa situazione, ci conosciamo da 4 anni (per lavoro) a Gennaio nasce una storia tra noi non fatta solo si sesso, ma di chiacchere al telefono, sms tutti i giorni e anticipo che mi ha cercato lui e non io.....Poi un giorno sparisce per due settimane senza motivo, io lo cerco e non mi risponde ...premetto lui separato io sposata.....Riappare settimana scorsa ci vediamo , mi dice che non sta bene in questo rapporto perché non riesce a vedermi quando vuole (ps se hai voglia vai a leggere i miei vecchi post) ...Lunedi mi chiama e passa a bere un caffe da me , cominciamo a baciarci , finiamo a letto e lui.......mi dice "non riesco a continuare cosi" , "m sento in colpa per tuo" " la storia è iniziata per gioco ma adesso mi interessi e piaci molto" e cose del genere  ma che cazzo manco lo conosci.Mi dice che la nostra storia è finita ma che possiamo essere amici, che se voglio mandargli degli sms mi risponde. Io ieri mando sms , mi risponde.... ieri sera sms buona notte e non risponde, stamattina sms e non risponde... quindi come dici tu come si fa a essere amici se non ci si sente...Ho deciso che non lo cerco più , se vorrà si faraà risentire fai cosi anche tu


----------



## Daniele (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> va bene, ha sbagliato a non chiamarti. Ma direi che le conseguenze che ne trai sono un po' estreme, non trovi?


Perchè ha sbagliato a non chiamarla? Tra amanti è così e se per te è civile che devi parlare, devi considerare che ogni cosiddetto confronto civile con "l'amante" è incivile verso la moglie, ed il fatto che non sappia non rende la cosa meno incivile.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè ha sbagliato a non chiamarla? Tra amanti è così e se per te è civile che devi parlare, devi considerare che ogni cosiddetto confronto civile con "l'amante" è incivile verso la moglie, ed il fatto che non sappia non rende la cosa meno incivile.


Ciao,

la cosa assurda è, che usano dei termini ... e non sanno neanche che significato hanno ... 

non mettono niente in relazione con se stessi ... tutto è dovuto solo a loro ... 

mizzica ... è meglio comunicare con siri ... lì almeno le castronerie te li aspetti ...

sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> solo RABARBARO:carneval: può salvare questo thread, ormai simile alla torre di Babele
> o alla foresta amazzonica.
> Non si capisce più nulla.


Secondo me anche Rabarbaro non riuscirebbe a fare nulla.
Cioè, magari lui l'ha anche letto e, pieno di buona volontà, ha pure pensato di secernere un afflato di terenziana humanitas nei confronti di una donna disintegrata dalla moderna tecnologia delle comunicazioni più che dalla miseria sentimentale ed affettiva che stava illusoriamente scambiando per partecipe affezione, ma ha preferito non farlo.
Forse perchè vivere è l'unico modo che abbiamo per non morire o forse perchè anche un orologio rotto segna l'ora esatta per ben due volte al giorno, ma credo non desiderasse infierire su un  gran male che viene dalle piccole cose, perchè l'esistenza dà forza a sè stessa e perchè, anche quando tutto sembra insopportabilmente immobile, si può trovare il momento giusto per ripartire.
Non ci sono modi e tempi giusti per girare la clessidra quando la sabbia non vuol più scendere, ma è un'azione che si può compiere solo con le proprie mani, le stesse mani che spuntano fuori dalla fossa che hanno scavato, e dentro la quale loro ci hanno sepolto, noi consenzienti.
Il falegname piange sulla sua pialla intasata dai trucioli mentre sgrezza le assi di una cassa troppo stretta anche solo per poterci piantare i fiori e la getta sul fuoco che tutto brucia.
La stessa cosa fanno gli uomini, quelli che non riescono a costruire niente della propria misura e, dopo qualche tentativo poco convinto di cambiarne la destinazione d'uso, se ne liberano con molta facilità e poco dolore, stizziti più che altro per il tempo perso inutilmente che per l'occasione sprecata.
Così sono anche le donne che sospirano e invecchiano, usate come cave di marmo e bestie da soma, che si ritrovano egulmente vuote e due volte più stanche.
Ma questo è solo un suo pensiero, credo.
Un pensiero inespresso.
Peccato.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Ciao io sono stata nella tua stessa situazione, ci conosciamo da 4 anni (per lavoro) a Gennaio nasce una storia tra noi non fatta solo si sesso, ma di chiacchere al telefono, sms tutti i giorni e anticipo che mi ha cercato lui e non io.....Poi un giorno sparisce per due settimane senza motivo, io lo cerco e non mi risponde ...premetto lui separato io sposata.....Riappare settimana scorsa ci vediamo , mi dice che non sta bene in questo rapporto perché non riesce a vedermi quando vuole (ps se hai voglia vai a leggere i miei vecchi post) ...Lunedi mi chiama e passa a bere un caffe da me , cominciamo a baciarci , finiamo a letto e lui.......mi dice "non riesco a continuare cosi" , "m sento in colpa per tuo" " la storia è iniziata per gioco ma adesso mi interessi e piaci molto" e cose del genere ma che cazzo manco lo conosci.*Mi dice che la nostra storia è finita ma che possiamo essere amici, che se voglio mandargli degli sms mi risponde. Io ieri mando sms , mi risponde.... ieri sera sms buona notte e non risponde, stamattina sms e non risponde... quindi come dici tu come si fa a essere amici se non ci si sente...*Ho deciso che non lo cerco più , se vorrà si faraà risentire fai cosi anche tu


Infatti è una minchiata.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è una minchiata.


Concordo pienamente. E ti spiego anche il perché.
Un uomo coinvolto, veramente coinvolto, che dice di lasciare una donna perché troppo coinvolto e quindi timoroso che questa storia parallela possa mettere in pericolo il suo matrimono, non direbbe MAI, secondo me, "restiamo amici". Sia perchè se lui fosse realmente coinvolto sapebbe bne che l'unico modo per tirarsi indietro sarebbe troncare di netto. E sia perché restare amici equivarrebbe a prendersi solo l'aspetto rischioso della storia clandestina senza neppure il piacere del sesso ad essa connesso. Lo vedo molto improbabile. Per me quando dicono così non sono per nulla coinvolti e recitano 'sta storiella trita e ritrita. Si sono annoiati e cercano nuova "linfa" femminile. Mi si perdoni la brutalità.


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Ciao io sono stata nella tua stessa situazione, ci conosciamo da 4 anni (per lavoro) a Gennaio nasce una storia tra noi non fatta solo si sesso, ma di chiacchere al telefono, sms tutti i giorni e anticipo che mi ha cercato lui e non io.....Poi un giorno sparisce per due settimane senza motivo, io lo cerco e non mi risponde ...premetto lui separato io sposata.....Riappare settimana scorsa ci vediamo , mi dice che non sta bene in questo rapporto perché non riesce a vedermi quando vuole (ps se hai voglia vai a leggere i miei vecchi post) ...Lunedi mi chiama e passa a bere un caffe da me , cominciamo a baciarci , finiamo a letto e lui.......mi dice "non riesco a continuare cosi" , "m sento in colpa per tuo" " la storia è iniziata per gioco ma adesso mi interessi e piaci molto" e cose del genere  ma che cazzo manco lo conosci.Mi dice che la nostra storia è finita ma che possiamo essere amici, che se voglio mandargli degli sms mi risponde. Io ieri mando sms , mi risponde.... ieri sera sms buona notte e non risponde, stamattina sms e non risponde... quindi come dici tu come si fa a essere amici se non ci si sente...Ho deciso che non lo cerco più , se vorrà si faraà risentire fai cosi anche tu


Sono impressionanti le analogie tra le nostre storie! Mi fa rabbia essere entrata a far parte della categoria delle donne che restano più coinvolte dell'uomo in una storia. Non credevo sarebbe mai capitato a me, invece...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il traditore perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BuongiornoTebe..mi fischiavano le orecchie..ecco perche'.. 

ma quale traditore perfetto...non sono come pensi tu mia cara..ad esempio la mia giovin''fidanzata'',mi haappena detto che non sta bene,spero cavolata..le ho detto di correre dal medico..
Per l'appunto mi aspettano 1600km di A1...fino a venerdi'mattina non potro'chiamarla.E parto molto preoccupato...oltre tutto non potro'palesarlo....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> BuongiornoTebe..mi fischiavano le orecchie..ecco perche'..
> 
> ma quale traditore perfetto...non sono come pensi tu mia cara..ad esempio la mia giovin''fidanzata'',mi haappena detto che non sta bene,spero cavolata..*le ho detto di correre dal medico..
> *Per l'appunto mi aspettano 1600km di A1...fino a venerdi'mattina non potro'chiamarla.E parto molto preoccupato...oltre tutto non potro'palesarlo....


Ah, pensavo di mangiare un po' d'erba gatta.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

ci sono sviluppi...
?

ho letto fino a quando chiara chiedeva di sparargli nel culo....
sono caduta dalla sedia e solo ora mi stò riprendendo....:rotfl:




come stà katia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> ....di silenzio del bastardo.


per quanto tempo intendi contarli?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sono impressionanti le analogie tra le nostre storie! Mi fa rabbia essere entrata a far parte della categoria delle donne che restano più coinvolte dell'uomo in una storia. Non credevo sarebbe mai capitato a me, invece...



Uhm.... sicura che voi donne non recitate un ruolo dove l'uomo per forza di cose deve prendere per il culo? 

A me i tradimenti atti e portati a emozioni-romanticismo-problemi-risolti etc.... cominciano a sembrarmi soltanto delle commedie volute e con finale conosciuto, Anche dagli attori stessi.


----------



## Lui (20 Marzo 2013)

minchia, Clà.


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci sono sviluppi...
> ?
> 
> ho letto fino a quando chiara chiedeva di sparargli nel culo....
> ...


Male grazie


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... sicura che voi donne non recitate un ruolo dove l'uomo per forza di cose deve prendere per il culo?
> 
> A me i tradimenti atti e portati a emozioni-romanticismo-problemi-risolti etc.... cominciano a sembrarmi soltanto delle commedie volute e con finale conosciuto, Anche dagli attori stessi.


Sai che avevo il tuo stesso modo di pensare fino a prima di cadere nella trappola?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. E ti spiego anche il perché.
> Un uomo coinvolto, veramente coinvolto, che dice di lasciare una donna perché troppo coinvolto e quindi *timoroso che questa storia parallela possa mettere in pericolo il suo matrimon*o, non direbbe MAI, secondo me, "restiamo amici". Sia perchè se lui fosse realmente coinvolto sapebbe bne che l'unico modo per tirarsi indietro sarebbe troncare di netto. E sia perché restare amici equivarrebbe a prendersi solo l'aspetto rischioso della storia clandestina senza neppure il piacere del sesso ad essa connesso. Lo vedo molto improbabile. Per me quando dicono così non sono per nulla coinvolti e recitano 'sta storiella trita e ritrita. Si sono annoiati e cercano nuova "linfa" femminile. Mi si perdoni la brutalità.


Ma è una minchiata, tra l'altro, perchè il tizio è separato.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Male grazie


mi dispiace per questo...
fa male quando qualcosa finisce contro la nostra volontà...fa male si..
ma l'unica cosa che puoi fare e fartene una ragione.


resta con noi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ma ti rendi conto?
Sai anch'io avrei la vita distrutta da un sms 
se fosse na roba che suona così:
Le analisi non sono andate bene
venga subito 
che lei ha una neoplasia maligna.

Lì la vita non è distrutta, ma semplicemente
finisce.

Ora ti invito a leggerti la poesia di Neruda
dei due amanti felici

che spiega benissimo il senso lothariano
del dire le amanti sono il nulla.

Certi rapporti sono il nulla, 
perchè sono solo giri al lunapark

Perchè abbiamo il tutto in casa...
Sono il nullla quando abbiamo tutto

Ma diventano tutto per noi
quando ci aggrappiamo ad essi

e succhiamo da essi quello che ci manca a casa

Ora se sei una single
innamorata persa di un uomo sposato
posso anche comprendere

Ma se sei una sposata
che si fa distruggere la vita
dalla scomparsa di un amante

da sposata
scusami
diventi spostata

Dice bene nel suo post 
rabarbaro
novello MOntale

non chiedere a noi 
la parola che possa farti passare
questo dolore che non può esistere

non ha alcuna ragione di esistere

Leggi quella poesia
scelsero come verità il giorno
scelsero di legarsi con un aroma.

insomma bisogna prenderla con filosofia.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sai che avevo il tuo stesso modo di pensare fino a prima di cadere nella *trappola*?



Trappola?

Lui sposato, tu sposata.
Ti ha attirato con promesse di vita assieme e felicità sempiterna?
Hai investito tutto (tutto cosa?) dopo 6 mesi di frequentazioni immagino saltuarie e ristrette nel tempo?

Che non sia gentiluomo, diciamo, chiudere così, ok.
Ma mi sembri esagerata con le tue reazioni.

E sì, anche io ho avuto delusioni per come sono stata trattata.

Mi permetto... prima la tua rabbia sarà rivolta *a te*, che hai permesso che succedesse tutto ciò, prima starai meglio.
Ti incazzi con te stessa, ti dici che hai imparato la lezione, e vai avanti. 
Anche questo, te lo consiglio per esperienza personale.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Trappola?
> 
> Lui sposato, tu sposata.
> Ti ha attirato con promesse di vita assieme e felicità sempiterna?
> ...


cuoto
ti scuoto
e ti ammiro
ma non ti stiro
ah grandio torino
che città...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sai che avevo il tuo stesso modo di pensare fino a prima di cadere nella trappola?


Ho appena aperto un 3D, leggilo, hai anche la risposta. 

Commedia è il titolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> cuoto
> ti scuoto
> e ti ammiro
> ma non ti stiro
> ...



Mangia un pasticcino torinese per me, ti prego!

I funghetti... o gli chantilly... o i tartufi...
Assaggiane uno, per favore...

E magari, prendi un ferrovecchio di cioccolato... solo lì li fanno davvero buoni.... sigh....

Buona giornata! :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia, Clà.


Minchia tu eh!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Eccola*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.... sicura che voi donne non recitate un ruolo dove l'uomo per forza di cose deve prendere per il culo?
> 
> A me i tradimenti atti e portati a emozioni-romanticismo-problemi-risolti etc.... cominciano a sembrarmi soltanto delle commedie volute e con finale conosciuto, Anche dagli attori stessi.


Ecco che il mio fratello siculo ha centrato il punto!Io non capisco:ho tradito una volta e son stato amante svariate,pure troppe,con l'estrema consapevolezza di non aspettarmi nulla,mi chiami?non mi chiami?resti la donna di un altro non ho diritti non ho doveri,nessuna litania punto!Ogni tanto saltava fuori la frase ti voglio bene,mi pensi?quanto mi pensi?capivo il gioco e non rispondevo,avevano bisogno di un'affettività,o di un affetto quotidiano per non sentirsi del tutto zoccole,perchè volere bene e scopare può essere accettabile,ma scopare senza voler bene non è accettabile da tutte!Scatenerò polemica ma sti cazzi,spesso funziona così!


----------



## morettina (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Sono impressionanti le analogie tra le nostre storie! Mi fa rabbia essere entrata a far parte della categoria delle donne che restano più coinvolte dell'uomo in una storia. Non credevo sarebbe mai capitato a me, invece...


Hai ragione ha leggere la tua storia mi sembra di vedere me stessa.... sai anche io pensavo all'inizio di viverla come un gioco, ma come ho sempre detto noi donne siamo diverse non ragioniamo solo con l'organo genitale...Sai lui non mi ha detto non cercarmi più, non chiamarmi più almeno è stato onesto e mi ha parlato, io so che a lui piaccio molto.Ti faccio un esempio di quanto gli uomini sono diversi dalle donne : se io chiudo con una persona , chiudo definitivamente, se lui mi cerca , mi manda sms io non gli rispondo... l'uomo (parlo del mio ex amante) se io gli mando sms , solo sms di buongiorno o buona serata, mi risponde..... va a capire il loro comportamento... se ti va di confrontarci ci scriviamo in privato


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco che il mio fratello siculo ha centrato il punto!Io non capisco:ho tradito una volta e son stato amante svariate,pure troppe,con l'estrema consapevolezza di non aspettarmi nulla,mi chiami?non mi chiami?resti la donna di un altro non ho diritti non ho doveri,nessuna litania punto!Ogni tanto saltava fuori la frase ti voglio bene,mi pensi?quanto mi pensi?capivo il gioco e non rispondevo,avevano bisogno di un'affettività,o di un affetto quotidiano per non sentirsi del tutto zoccole,perchè volere bene e scopare può essere accettabile,ma scopare senza voler bene non è accettabile da tutte!Scatenerò polemica ma sti cazzi,spesso funziona così!



Perchè scriviamo in chiaro e sempre per realtà condivisa? 

Ho aperto un 3D, ed ho scritto quello che è capitato a me oscù.

Chissà però oscù se si dirà la verità in quel 3D, perchè riuscire a sviscerarsi non è facile, è molto difficile dirsi in faccia la verità, che chiaramente non è assoluta.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Hai ragione ha leggere la tua storia mi sembra di vedere me stessa.... sai anche io pensavo all'inizio di viverla come un gioco, ma come ho sempre detto noi donne siamo diverse non ragioniamo solo con l'organo genitale...Sai lui non mi ha detto non cercarmi più, non chiamarmi più almeno è stato onesto e mi ha parlato, io so che a lui piaccio molto.Ti faccio un esempio di quanto gli uomini sono diversi dalle donne : *se io chiudo con una persona , chiudo definitivamente, se lui mi cerca , mi manda sms io non gli rispondo... l'uomo (parlo del mio ex amante) se io gli mando sms , solo sms di buongiorno o buona serata, mi risponde..... va a capire il loro comportamento... se ti va di confrontarci ci scriviamo in privato*


Scusa, ma non era che tu gli avevi scritto e lui non ti risponde? Ma poi non ho capito, se non risponde non va bene, se risponde manco. Boh.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Hai ragione ha leggere la tua storia mi sembra di vedere me stessa.... sai anche io pensavo all'inizio di viverla come un gioco, ma come ho sempre detto noi donne siamo diverse non ragioniamo solo con l'organo genitale...Sai lui non mi ha detto non cercarmi più, non chiamarmi più almeno è stato onesto e mi ha parlato, io so che a lui piaccio molto.Ti faccio un esempio di quanto gli uomini sono diversi dalle donne : se io chiudo con una persona , chiudo definitivamente, se lui mi cerca , mi manda sms io non gli rispondo... l'uomo (parlo del mio ex amante) se io gli mando sms , solo sms di buongiorno o buona serata, mi risponde..... va a capire il loro comportamento... se ti va di confrontarci ci scriviamo in privato


sarete sodali ma in realtà dite due cose opposte sugli uomini;
 è solo in base ai vostri comportamenti che scaturisce la vostra insoddisfazione


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non era che tu gli avevi scritto e lui non ti risponde? Ma poi non ho capito, se non risponde non va bene, se risponde manco. Boh.


non va mai bene niente 
questo è evidente...


----------



## oceansize (20 Marzo 2013)

c'è una cosa che trovo assurda: passi l'investire tutto in una relazione "normale" di fidanzamento, convivenza, matrimonio, è sì un azzardo ma può essere comprensibile; 
ma in una storia clandestina come si fa? come si può dire "vita distrutta"? cavolo e tutto il resto della tua vita?
Katia se fossi in te, più che contare i giorni, passato il momento di dolore e rabbia mi farei qualche seria domanda su cosa non va nella tua vita che ti fa investire tutte le tue energie in una storia clandestina di 6 mesi...
Forza comunque, escine il più in fretta che puoi, se stai ancora a credere alle parole di certi uomini stai fresca, sveglia!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> c'è una cosa che trovo assurda: passi l'investire tutto in una relazione "normale" di fidanzamento, convivenza, matrimonio, è sì un azzardo ma può essere comprensibile;
> *ma in una storia clandestina come si fa? come si può dire "vita distrutta"? cavolo e tutto il resto della tua vita?
> *Katia se fossi in te, più che contare i giorni, passato il momento di dolore e rabbia mi farei qualche seria domanda su cosa non va nella tua vita che ti fa investire tutte le tue energie in una storia clandestina di 6 mesi...
> Forza comunque, escine il più in fretta che puoi, se stai ancora a credere alle parole di certi uomini stai fresca, sveglia!!!



:up: verde


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non era che tu gli avevi scritto e lui non ti risponde? Ma poi non ho capito, se non risponde non va bene, se risponde manco. Boh.



Infatti questo è il lato scemo delle femmine no?
Pensa a quanti mariti esasperati
qualsiasi cosa fai o dici
non va mai bene

ed ecco l'uomo rassegnato che capisce
che con la moglie ha due tipi di risposte

una si

l'altra va bene

ohi e non sai quanto s'incazza la mia quando le dico si....si....si....

Compriamo l'asciugatrice? SI
ma non è troppo cara? SI
Abbiamo soldi per comprarla? SI
Abbiamo tante spese e debiti? SI


Certo no?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Infatti questo è il lato scemo delle femmine no*?
> Pensa a quanti mariti esasperati
> qualsiasi cosa fai o dici
> non va mai bene
> ...


di alcune donne


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di alcune donne



Mi hai preceduta


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Ocean*



oceansize ha detto:


> c'è una cosa che trovo assurda: passi l'investire tutto in una relazione "normale" di fidanzamento, convivenza, matrimonio, è sì un azzardo ma può essere comprensibile;
> ma in una storia clandestina come si fa? come si può dire "vita distrutta"? cavolo e tutto il resto della tua vita?
> Katia se fossi in te, più che contare i giorni, passato il momento di dolore e rabbia mi farei qualche seria domanda su cosa non va nella tua vita che ti fa investire tutte le tue energie in una storia clandestina di 6 mesi...
> Forza comunque, escine il più in fretta che puoi, se stai ancora a credere alle parole di certi uomini stai fresca, sveglia!!!


Ho scritto la stessa cosa!


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una minchiata, tra l'altro, perchè il tizio è separato.


Cosa è una minchiata scusa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Hai ragione ha leggere la tua storia mi sembra di vedere me stessa.... sai anche io pensavo all'inizio di viverla come un gioco, ma come ho sempre detto noi donne siamo diverse non ragioniamo solo con l'organo genitale...Sai lui non mi ha detto non cercarmi più, non chiamarmi più almeno è stato onesto e mi ha parlato, io so che a lui piaccio molto.Ti faccio un esempio di quanto gli uomini sono diversi dalle donne : se io chiudo con una persona , chiudo definitivamente, se lui mi cerca , mi manda sms io non gli rispondo... l'uomo (parlo del mio ex amante) se io gli mando sms , solo sms di buongiorno o buona serata, mi risponde..... va a capire il loro comportamento... se ti va di confrontarci ci scriviamo in privato


scusate ma io quando leggo quelle che a me sembrano contraddizioni evidenti devo capire:
se una storia è chiusa, tu dici che è chiusa definitivamente... poi continui a mandare sms? allora è chiusa solo quando lo dici tu?
La differenza secondo me non sta tra uomini e donne, ma tra persone.
Chi si rassegna alla chiusura di un rapporto e chi no.
Chi si racconta che quella era una grande storia per entrambe, perchè così gli piace pensare, chi invece circoscrive alla sfera di un rapporto che comunque non potrà avere evoluzione.
Se poi sono gli uomini ad avere più spesso i piedi per terra va a loro merito, non demerito.
Nella vita, secondo me, quelle che valgono davvero sono le cose che possiamo chiamare con il loro nome alla luce del sole, le altre sono solo impressioni , giochi di ombre.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cosa è una minchiata scusa?


Dicevo che nel caso specifico del racconto di morettina (che sarà parente di Brunetta), quello che scrivevi è ancora più veritiero se si considera che il suo amante non ha famiglia, essendo separato. Cioè, diceva di preoccuparsi del marito di lei che manco conosce, pensa tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cosa è una minchiata scusa?


chi è che è separato?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

tenete conto che la non rassegnazione è quasi sempre patetica e inutile.
ho notato che comunque donne e uomini che siano , quelli incapaci di rendersi conto della fine di una storia trovano comunque inappropriato il modo di concluderla


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicevo che nel caso specifico del racconto di morettina (che sarà parente di Brunetta), quello che scrivevi è ancora più veritiero se si considera che il suo amante non ha famiglia, essendo separato. Cioè, diceva di preoccuparsi del marito di lei che manco conosce, pensa tu.


Giusto, ragionamento che non fa una piega. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chi è che è separato?


Spiazzata pure tu come me?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Spiazzata pure tu come me?


adesso ho capito. Pensavo di essermi persa un passaggio di Katia, ha spiegato con il contagocce.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tenete conto che la non rassegnazione è quasi sempre patetica e inutile.
> ho notato che comunque donne e uomini che siano , *quelli incapaci di rendersi conto della fine di una storia trovano comunque inappropriato il modo di concluderla*



Bè ma questo sempre, e da sempre.
Da quando siamo adolescenti, il modo è sempre sbagliato...

prima di una ricorrenza... dopo una ricorrenza... in un periodo difficile... quando tutto sembra andare bene... al telefono, con un messaggio, vedendosi di persona ma lei/lui pensava fosse un appuntamento bello quindi la delusione è stata peggiore. Sentendosi dopo, non sentendosi dopo... è il mio compleanno e non si è degnato di chiamarmi, è il mio compleanno ed ha avuto la faccia tosta di chiamarmi...

Direi che lamentarsi del modo sia una costante umana, non ascrivibile solo a una parte.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate ma io quando leggo quelle che a me sembrano contraddizioni evidenti devo capire:
> se una storia è chiusa, tu dici che è chiusa definitivamente... poi continui a mandare sms? allora è chiusa solo quando lo dici tu?
> La differenza secondo me non sta tra uomini e donne, ma tra persone.
> Chi si rassegna alla chiusura di un rapporto e chi no.
> ...



ma io credo che chi decida di mantenere una sorta di comunicazione, seppur flebile,  con l'ex amante, lo faccia perchè si è passato un pezzetto di vita "insieme", è uno sguardo al passato, secondo me
un conto è chiudere, un altro cancellare: cancellare non si può
anche fingere che non sia successo niente non ha senso, no?
poi dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata e free*



free ha detto:


> ma io credo che chi decida di mantenere una sorta di comunicazione, seppur flebile, con l'ex amante, lo faccia perchè si è passato un pezzetto di vita "insieme", è uno sguardo al passato, secondo me
> un conto è chiudere, un altro cancellare: cancellare non si può
> anche fingere che non sia successo niente non ha senso, no?
> poi dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno


Io non capisco perchè riporre tante aspettative in una storia parallela!Perchè?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè ha sbagliato a non chiamarla? Tra amanti è così e se per te è civile che devi parlare, devi considerare che ogni cosiddetto confronto civile con "l'amante" è incivile verso la moglie, ed il fatto che non sappia non rende la cosa meno incivile.


comprendo, ma non condivido il tuo approccio. Come recita l'antico adagio, occhio non vede, cuore non duole


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> No ma cazzo non mi posso allontanare un attimo. ...
> Guarda che ti scateno oscuro, farfalla e sbriciolata.....a buon intenditor


ma non puoi non riconoscere lo status di guru dei traditori a lothar...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè riporre tante aspettative in una storia parallela!Perchè?


perchè in modo o nell'altro ti affezioni ....credo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè ma questo sempre, e da sempre.
> *Da quando siamo adolescenti*, il modo è sempre sbagliato...
> 
> prima di una ricorrenza... dopo una ricorrenza... in un periodo difficile... quando tutto sembra andare bene... al telefono, con un messaggio, vedendosi di persona ma lei/lui pensava fosse un appuntamento bello quindi la delusione è stata peggiore. Sentendosi dopo, non sentendosi dopo... è il mio compleanno e non si è degnato di chiamarmi, è il mio compleanno ed ha avuto la faccia tosta di chiamarmi...
> ...


Sì. Poi cresciamo, facciamo esperienze e ci rendiamo conto che non tutte le cose sono quello che vorremmo che fossero, che una persona ci vuole tempo a conoscerla e che le nostre aspettative devono essere ragionevoli.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè in modo o nell'altro ti affezioni ....credo...


coito


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non puoi non riconoscere lo status di guru dei traditori a lothar...



non parlavi di te?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Poi cresciamo, facciamo esperienze e ci rendiamo conto che non tutte le cose sono quello che vorremmo che fossero, che una persona ci vuole tempo a conoscerla e che le nostre aspettative devono essere ragionevoli.


non tutti, molti rimangono irrazionali


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè riporre tante aspettative in una storia parallela!Perchè?



forse perchè si vorrebbe cambiare, ma non da soli!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non parlavi di te?


ma no, di lothar. Che una ne fa e cento ne pensa


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Poi cresciamo, facciamo esperienze e ci rendiamo conto che non tutte le cose sono quello che vorremmo che fossero, che una persona ci vuole tempo a conoscerla e che le nostre aspettative devono essere ragionevoli.



Sono d'accordo.
Ma il lamentarsi del "modo" rimane una costante.

Oddio, in effetti, non sono andata più in là di 40enni, ascoltando pene d'amore. 
Non so se dopo si "cresce" anche in questo aspetto.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma no, di lothar. Che una ne fa e cento ne pensa


:diffi: mmmhhhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo che chi decida di mantenere una sorta di comunicazione, seppur flebile, con l'ex amante, lo faccia perchè si è passato un pezzetto di vita "insieme", è uno sguardo al passato, secondo me
> un conto è chiudere, un altro cancellare: cancellare non si può
> *anche fingere che non sia successo niente non ha senso, no?
> *poi dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno


Oh, se ha senso! Quando hai fatto una cosa che ti fa sentire in colpa, far finta che non sia mai successa ha il suo perchè.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :diffi: mmmhhhh


supportavo tebe che diceva che lothar è il traditore per eccellenza


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma il lamentarsi del "modo" rimane una costante.
> 
> Oddio, in effetti, *non sono andata più in là di 40enni, ascoltando pene d'amore.
> *Non so se dopo si "cresce" anche in questo aspetto.


cosa vorresti insinuare, eh?????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh, se ha senso! Quando hai fatto una cosa che ti fa sentire in colpa, far finta che non sia mai successa ha il suo perchè.



:carneval:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> supportavo tebe che diceva che lothar è il traditore per eccellenza


vabbè... ma sai bisogna stare attenti...ci tengo al mio cappuccino :saggio:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh, se ha senso! Quando hai fatto una cosa che ti fa sentire in colpa, far finta che non sia mai successa ha il suo perchè.




c'è anche la famosa botola; situazioni nelle quali finita l'euforia dell'amplesso si vorrebbe che la tizia di turno sparisse senza lasciare traccia


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh, se ha senso! Quando hai fatto una cosa che ti fa sentire in colpa, far finta che non sia mai successa ha il suo perchè.



eh, ma mica l'hai fatta da solo!
l'ex amante è in giro a piede libero, a rinfrescarti la memoria


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è anche la famosa botola; situazioni nelle quali finita l'euforia dell'amplesso si vorrebbe che la tizia di turno sparisse senza lasciare traccia



tipo la mia piscina, insomma

:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non puoi non riconoscere lo status di guru dei traditori a lothar...


Caro mio non si tratta di essere guru..ma realista e terreno.Io uno stop tipo quello di Katia,lo metto sempre in conto..perche'le amanti sono deboli,indecise,insicure,senza palle...ad esempio,mi e'capitata tipa che al sabato mi da'app.to x il lunedi'pom..e mezz'ora prima con scusa disdice.Quindi cosa vuoi che sia un'abbandono con sms...forse farei lo stesso anch'io.Ti e'servita..ti e'piaciuta...6 mesi anche troppi..puf..si butta via.e avanti un'altra...mica e'un matrimonio no??


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> tipo la mia piscina, insomma
> 
> :singleeye:


:sbatti:non te ne sei ancora fatta una ragione


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> tipo la mia piscina, insomma
> 
> :singleeye:


:risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma mica l'hai fatta da solo!
> l'ex amante è in giro a piede libero, a rinfrescarti la memoria


... e quindi la ignori. 
Certo, non è gran dimostrazione di onestà verso sè stessi... ma chi siamo noi, per doverci sempre aspettare da noi stessi la perfezione?:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè ha sbagliato a non chiamarla? *Tra amanti è così *e se per te è civile che devi parlare, devi considerare che ogni cosiddetto confronto civile con "l'amante" è incivile verso la moglie, ed il fatto che non sappia non rende la cosa meno incivile.



Considerato che non sei un infedele hai una visione piuttosto limitata del fatto che "tra amanti è così", limitata e assolutamente parziale


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la cosa assurda è, che usano dei termini ... e non sanno neanche che significato hanno ...
> 
> ...



stessa risposta data a Daniele.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Considerato che non sei un infedele hai una visione piuttosto limitata del fatto che "tra amanti è così", limitata e assolutamente parziale


la casta dei traditori .
siamo qui per parlare e spesso succede che lo si faccia di cose anche non toccate con mano, santo cielo non se ne può più di questa tesi che se non sei non puoi.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Trappola?
> 
> Lui sposato, tu sposata.
> Ti ha attirato con promesse di vita assieme e felicità sempiterna?
> ...


squoto


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro mio non si tratta di essere guru..ma realista e terreno.Io uno stop tipo quello di Katia,lo metto sempre in conto..perche'le amanti sono deboli,indecise,insicure,senza palle...ad esempio,mi e'capitata tipa che al sabato mi da'app.to x il lunedi'pom..e mezz'ora prima con scusa disdice.Quindi cosa vuoi che sia un'abbandono con sms...forse farei lo stesso anch'io.Ti e'servita..ti e'piaciuta...6 mesi anche troppi..puf..si butta via.e avanti un'altra...mica e'un matrimonio no??


ma non tutti fanno la raccolta punti come te...
alla nostra amica è capitato di tradire per una serie di eventi e circostanze...mica si è svegliata una mattina e lo ha deciso a tavolino?

è normale che non ti strappi i capelli se una tipa disdice una serata...

ci mancherebbe..anche perchè subito dopo ne hai pronta un'altra...


almeno i loro nomi te li ricordi?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*

Quindi per parlare degli effetti devastanti della cocaina la devi sniffare?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è anche la famosa botola; situazioni nelle quali finita l'euforia dell'amplesso si vorrebbe che la tizia di turno sparisse senza lasciare traccia


assolutamente verissimo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro mio non si tratta di essere guru..ma realista e terreno.Io uno stop tipo quello di Katia,lo metto sempre in conto..perche'le amanti sono deboli,indecise,insicure,senza palle...ad esempio,mi e'capitata tipa che al sabato mi da'app.to x il lunedi'pom..e mezz'ora prima con scusa disdice.Quindi cosa vuoi che sia un'abbandono con sms...forse farei lo stesso anch'io.Ti e'servita..ti e'piaciuta...6 mesi anche troppi..puf..si butta via.e avanti un'altra...mica e'un matrimonio no??


ma non dubito, solo che a me la debolezza piace, per me è una qualità


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente verissimo


vedi che anche la teoria può supplire la pratica?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma non tutti fanno la raccolta punti come te...
> alla nostra amica è capitato di tradire per una serie di eventi e circostanze...mica si è svegliata una mattina e lo ha deciso a tavolino?
> 
> è normale che non ti strappi i capelli se una tipa disdice una serata...
> ...


 ma che eventi e circostanze parliamo italiano.e'zoccola.punto.........

Vero amica mia....successo di chiamare una con un'altro nome.. e anche di peggio..commentare incontro con tipa che e'non quella che ho visto...non ti dico come si incazzano...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non dubito, *solo che a me la debolezza piace, per me è una qualità*


in che senso?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non dubito, solo che a me la debolezza piace, per me è una qualità


odio le donne zerbino...mi piacciono toste..dure.irascibili..permalose...ma decise.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi che anche la teoria può supplire la pratica?


non ho dubbi cio' si applichi ad alcune valutazioni, diciamo fattuali. Le perplessità sogono quando ci addentriamo nei meandri dello stato soggettivo del traditore, è li' che chi non ha tradito ha più difficoltà ad immedesimarsi e capire


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che eventi e circostanze parliamo italiano.e'zoccola.punto.........
> 
> Vero amica mia....successo di chiamare una con un'altro nome.. e anche di peggio..commentare incontro con tipa che e'non quella che ho visto...non ti dico come si incazzano...




lo zabaione sta sempre li....ok?..


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo che chi decida di mantenere una sorta di comunicazione, seppur flebile,  con l'ex amante, lo faccia perchè si è passato un pezzetto di vita "insieme", è uno sguardo al passato, secondo me
> un conto è chiudere, un altro cancellare: cancellare non si può
> anche fingere che non sia successo niente non ha senso, no?
> poi dipende molto dalla sensibilità di ciascuno


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

ma a quel punto vale solo quel che pensa lui, se è per quello.





Highlander ha detto:


> non ho dubbi cio' si applichi ad alcune valutazioni, diciamo fattuali. Le perplessità sogono quando ci addentriamo nei meandri dello stato soggettivo del traditore, è li' che chi non ha tradito ha più difficoltà ad immedesimarsi e capire


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso?


nel senso che a me piacciono le "persone", con le loro forze ma anche debolezze. Non essere, o pretendere di essere, duri e puri


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> odio le donne zerbino...mi piacciono toste..dure.irascibili..permalose...ma decise.


e difatti sei il guru dei traditori


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> nel senso che a me piacciono le "persone", con le loro forze ma anche debolezze. Non essere, o pretendere di essere, duri e puri


ovvio; le persone sono belle con il loro mix di forze e debolezze...pregi e difetti..ognuno è speciale a modo suo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a quel punto vale solo quel che pensa lui, se è per quello.


per me la valutazione conta. Capire cosa spinge a farlo, la dinamica, mi porta ad avere giudizi differenti sulla situazione. Quel che pensa il traditore va valutato, secondo me


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio; le persone sono belle con il loro mix di forze e debolezze...pregi e difetti..ognuno è speciale a modo suo.


non tanto ovvio. Se a lothar un'amante dice: sai, io mi sono innamorata, a lui, per come scrive, gli cascano i coglioni. A me no, cercherei di capire, di ragionare, di aiutarla a superare questo momento di debolezza, per il quale avrebbe la mia stima e non il mio disprezzo


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non tanto ovvio. Se a lothar un'amante dice: sai, io mi sono innamorata, a lui, per come scrive, gli cascano i coglioni. A me no, cercherei di capire, di ragionare, di aiutarla a superare questo momento di debolezza, per il quale avrebbe la mia stima e non il mio disprezzo


io non credo che lothar sia sto cuore di pietra che dice di essere


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè in modo o nell'altro ti affezioni ....credo...


Questa storia è nata intenzionalmente e consapevolmente, nelsenso che insieme abbiamo deciso prima di sentirci, poi di vederci. Dopo di continuare a vederci ancora quando si poteva e di sentirci ogni giorno. Conoscevamo le nostre situazioni familiari e ci andava bene così. Mai una discussione o un contrasto. Improvvisamente un messaggio e si chiude per sempre. Capirate che sono un po' perplessa...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che lothar sia sto cuore di pietra che dice di essere


questo è possibile, io mi riferisco a quel che scrive. Lui dice di ritenere torda chi s'innamora dell'amante, io no, penso siano debolezze che possono capitare e sono debolezze, per me, positive.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e quindi la ignori.
> Certo, non è gran dimostrazione di onestà verso sè stessi... ma chi siamo noi, per doverci sempre aspettare da noi stessi la perfezione?:singleeye:



premesso che la perfezione è una delle cose più lontane da me, a me in fondo non dispiace dirmi: ben mi stà!
ignorare è una scelta, legittima, che tuttavia non prescinde dal riconsiderare come sono andate le cose (mica da sole, ciascuno ci mette del suo...)


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che lothar sia sto cuore di pietra che dice di essere


beh lothar ne incontra tante..alcune solo per una sera forse due...
lothar è tropo impegnato a ricordarsi luoghi e nomi, a nascondere le prove..
mi dici dove potrebbe trovare il tempo per innamorarsi?...


----------



## Pleasure (20 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Ciao io sono stata nella tua stessa situazione, ci conosciamo da 4 anni (per lavoro) a Gennaio nasce una storia tra noi non fatta solo si sesso, ma di chiacchere al telefono, sms tutti i giorni e anticipo che mi ha cercato lui e non io.....Poi un giorno sparisce per due settimane senza motivo, io lo cerco e non mi risponde ...premetto lui separato io sposata.....Riappare settimana scorsa ci vediamo , mi dice che non sta bene in questo rapporto perché non riesce a vedermi quando vuole (ps se hai voglia vai a leggere i miei vecchi post) ...Lunedi mi chiama e passa a bere un caffe da me , cominciamo a baciarci , finiamo a letto e lui.......mi dice "non riesco a continuare cosi" , "m sento in colpa per tuo" " la storia è iniziata per gioco ma adesso mi interessi e piaci molto" e cose del genere  ma che cazzo manco lo conosci.*Mi dice che la nostra storia è finita ma che possiamo essere amici, che se voglio mandargli degli sms mi risponde. Io ieri mando sms , mi risponde.... ieri sera sms buona notte e non risponde, stamattina sms e non risponde... quindi come dici tu come si fa a essere amici se non ci si sente.*..Ho deciso che non lo cerco più , se vorrà si faraà risentire fai cosi anche tu



Capisco benissimo che è dura "staccarsi" quando si sta bene insieme anche se clandestini.
Però quando una cosa finisce...l'amicizia, se resta, non può più esser fatta di messaggini di buongiorno, buonanotte ecc... è normale che uno non ti risponda, siete rimasti amici.
è stato chiaro, amici, quindi purtroppo, non puoi continuare ad aspettarti i soliti 20 messaggini al giorno ecc... .
questo vale sia se è stato sincero nel dirti che gli piaci ecc.. sia se era una scusa.. per chiudere.

Ripeto, ti capisco, a me è capitato...e non riuscivo ad accettare dentro di me, di non essere più nelle sue attenzioni...mi mancavano i suoi sms, i nostri incontri clandestini...le nostre risate e le cavolate che facevamo, ma purtroppo queste cose hanno una fine...
e volendo o no, bisogna accettarlo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Questa storia è nata intenzionalmente e consapevolmente, nelsenso che insieme abbiamo deciso prima di sentirci, poi di vederci. Dopo di continuare a vederci ancora quando si poteva e di sentirci ogni giorno. Conoscevamo le nostre situazioni familiari e ci andava bene così. Mai una discussione o un contrasto. Improvvisamente un messaggio e si chiude per sempre. Capirate che sono un po' perplessa...


katia, ma perplessa è un conto e ci può stare, "vita distrutta", "odio" etc etc è ben altro. La tua reazione è del tutto ingiustificata


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Questa storia è nata intenzionalmente e consapevolmente, nelsenso che insieme abbiamo deciso prima di sentirci, poi di vederci. Dopo di continuare a vederci ancora quando si poteva e di sentirci ogni giorno. Conoscevamo le nostre situazioni familiari e ci andava bene così. Mai una discussione o un contrasto. Improvvisamente un messaggio e si chiude per sempre. Capirate che sono un po' perplessa...



Perplessa, sì, come no.
Delusa, ci sta tutto.
Pure addolorata, ferita.

Distrutta, è un'altra cosa... Odiarlo, mi sembra uno spreco inutile ed esagerato di energie.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Questa storia è nata intenzionalmente e consapevolmente, nelsenso che insieme abbiamo deciso prima di sentirci, poi di vederci. Dopo di continuare a vederci ancora quando si poteva e di sentirci ogni giorno. Conoscevamo le nostre situazioni familiari e ci andava bene così. Mai una discussione o un contrasto. Improvvisamente un messaggio e si chiude per sempre. Capirate che sono un po' perplessa...


magari è in una situazione in cui ora non può spiegare. 



Highlander ha detto:


> questo è possibile, io mi riferisco a quel che scrive. Lui dice di ritenere torda chi s'innamora dell'amante, io no, *penso siano debolezze che possono capitare e sono debolezze, per me, positive*.


vero



Annuccia ha detto:


> beh lothar ne incontra tante..alcune solo per una sera forse due...
> lothar è tropo impegnato a ricordarsi luoghi e nomi, a nascondere le prove..
> mi dici dove potrebbe trovare il tempo per innamorarsi?...


bho..nella vita mai dire mai


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> katia, ma perplessa è un conto e ci può stare, "vita distrutta", "odio" etc etc è ben altro. La tua reazione è del tutto ingiustificata



Abbiamo risposto insieme. :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che lothar sia sto cuore di pietra che dice di essere


cosa vuoi mia cara..io non posso rischiare..non ci penso neanche adun'amore fuori cosa ..e'da idioti...

preoccupati Simy..tra 1 ora mollo l'ufficio e vado a 800 km da qua'..passando per la Capitale....:smile:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosa vuoi mia cara..io non posso rischiare..non ci penso neanche adun'amore fuori cosa ..e'da idioti...
> 
> preoccupati Simy..tra 1 ora mollo l'ufficio e vado a 800 km da qua'..passando per la Capitale....:smile:


quindi mi vieni a trovare :carneval:?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Abbiamo risposto insieme. :smile:


opinioni molto condivisibili le tue, -)


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi mi vieni a trovare :carneval:?



magari mia cara..non posso..vado e torno...che il tutor nonveda
.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari mia cara..non posso..vado e torno...che il tutor nonveda
> .




sei unico guarda


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> cosa vuoi mia cara..io non posso rischiare..non ci penso neanche adun'amore fuori cosa ..e'da idioti...
> 
> preoccupati Simy..tra 1 ora mollo l'ufficio e vado a 800 km da qua'..passando per la Capitale....:smile:


Permetti?lothar è solo un uomo che con l'eseperienza ha capito determinate dinamiche e determinati meccanismi e li gestisce nel migliore dei modi punto!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?lothar è solo un uomo che con l'eseperienza ha capito determinate dinamiche e determinati meccanismi e li gestisce nel migliore dei modi punto!


ma è sempre un traditore, e come tale contrario ai tuoi principi, no? dov'è il differenziale che ti permette di condividere il suo approccio? non comprendo


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?lothar è solo un uomo che con l'eseperienza ha capito determinate dinamiche e determinati meccanismi e li gestisce nel migliore dei modi punto!



non discuto...per carità.
ma a volte capita di non riuscire a mantenere il giusto "distacco" dalle emozioni


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non discuto...per carità.
> ma a volte capita di non riuscire a mantenere il giusto "distacco" dalle emozioni


Simy,capisci qual'è il tuo ruolo e non ti coinvolgi!Io non mi sono mai convolto per la donna di un altro per il semplice fatto che non nutrivo grande stima per i suoi comportamenti!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,capisci qual'è il tuo ruolo e non ti coinvolgi!Io non mi sono mai convolto per la donna di un altro per il semplice fatto che non nutrivo grande stima per i suoi comportamenti!


cioé, lothar non si coinvolge perché non nutre stima per comportamenti che lui stesso attua?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,capisci qual'è il tuo ruolo e non ti coinvolgi!Io non mi sono mai convolto per la donna di un altro per il semplice fatto che non nutrivo grande stima per i suoi comportamenti!


mah.. sarà clà... però ci possono essere situazioni diverse in cui un minino di affetto comunque c'è


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mah.. sarà *clà*... però ci possono essere situazioni diverse in cui un minino di affetto comunque c'è


Ah.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> cioé, lothar non si coinvolge perché non nutre stima per comportamenti che lui stesso attua?


Si,lotahr è consapevole di comportarsi da stronzo,e non vorrebbe mai accanto come donna una stronza.Ti sembra strano vero?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

ma oscuro si  chiama claudio?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,lotahr è consapevole di comportarsi da stronzo,e non vorrebbe mai accanto come donna una stronza.Ti sembra strano vero?


ma non si tratta di volerla accanto, si tratta di volerle un po' di bene oltre a scoparla


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma oscuro si chiama claudio?


No,claudio si chiama oscuro!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah.





Minerva ha detto:


> ma oscuro si chiama claudio?


mica è un segreto..l'ha scritto un milione di volte


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Comunque chi non si é mai trovato in una situazione del genere non puó capire


eggià, figurati se noi, utenti si un forum sul tradimento, possiamo capire.....


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mica è un segreto..l'ha scritto un milione di volte


non lo sapevo, chiedo scusa se mi era sfuggito.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, chiedo scusa se mi era sfuggito.


Ok visto che ci siamo:mi chiamo claudia e sono anche una donna!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok visto che ci siamo:mi chiamo claudia e sono anche una donna!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, chiedo scusa se mi era sfuggito.


nemmeno io lo sapevo....



mi sa che devo munirmi di carta e penna..



stanno diventando un pò troppe le cose che non so...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non si tratta di volerla accanto, si tratta di volerle un po' di bene oltre a scoparla


mi spiego meglio. Il punto non è lasciare la moglie per scegliere l'amante, ma accoppiarsi con o senza sentimento e/o avere comprensione per chi, magari cedendo ad una debolezza, cede al sentimento che tentava di contrastare. Tu mi dici che lothar ha ragione a disprezzare perchè loro sono infedeli e non meritano stima. Allora disprezza se stesso. Lothar, tu ti disprezzi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Katia ma ti rendi conto?


Bravo, bel post.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,claudio si chiama oscuro!


Ho conosciuto un sacco di gente di merda con quel nome, però. Che palle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma è sempre un traditore, e come tale contrario ai tuoi principi, no? dov'è il differenziale che ti permette di condividere il suo approccio? non comprendo


I paletti ed il fatto di non nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba. La stessa cosa, seppure parlando di persone che hanno comportamenti e visione diversa, la posso dire di altri traditori, qui dentro. Non è questione di condivisione, ma di sentirsi presi in giro dal mimetismo che altri invece attuano per giustificarsi.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Highlander ha detto:


> mi spiego meglio. Il punto non è lasciare la moglie per scegliere l'amante, ma accoppiarsi con o senza sentimento e/o avere comprensione per chi, magari cedendo ad una debolezza, cede al sentimento che tentava di contrastare. Tu mi dici che lothar ha ragione a disprezzare perchè loro sono infedeli e non meritano stima. Allora disprezza se stesso. Lothar, tu ti disprezzi?


Massy non hai capito!Lothar ha stima di se stesso,ma noi uomini sai come vediamo le donne o no?quindi,si scopa quelle che non stima più di tanto,e si è sposato quella fedele ,madre dei suoi figli,che stima tantissimo!:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I paletti ed il fatto di non nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba. La stessa cosa, seppure parlando di persone che hanno comportamenti e visione diversa, la posso dire di altri traditori, qui dentro. Non è questione di condivisione, ma di sentirsi presi in giro dal mimetismo che altri invece attuano per giustificarsi.


In altre parole, il fatto che lui ammetta di sbagliare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non si tratta di volerla accanto, si tratta di volerle un po' di bene oltre a scoparla


ma Lothar ha parlato spesso di affetto, di preoccupazioni che ha per la salute e i problemi della sua amante ufficiale. Le altre... manco le conosce.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

il nome uguale al pupazzetto:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy non hai capito!Lothar ha stima di se stesso,ma noi uomini sai come vediamo le donne o no?quindi,si scopa quelle che non stima più di tanto,e si è sposato quella fedele ,madre dei suoi figli,che stima tantissimo!:rotfl:


scherzi, vero?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto un sacco di gente di merda con quel nome, però. Che palle.


Quindi il mio nome va bene....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy non hai capito!Lothar ha stima di se stesso,*ma noi uomini sai come vediamo le donne o no?quindi,si scopa quelle che non stima più di tanto*,e si è sposato quella fedele ,madre dei suoi figli,che stima tantissimo!:rotfl:


Lothar è una continua contraddizione. Lo lascio perdere perchè è un micione coccolone, ma in realtà ne scrive di fregnacce.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Highlander ha detto:


> scherzi, vero?


No,fatti rispondere da lothar e capirai...!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma Lothar ha parlato spesso di affetto, di preoccupazioni che ha per la salute e i problemi della sua amante ufficiale. Le altre... manco le conosce.


non erano critiche a lothar, solo al concetto di disprezzo per chi si innamora, magari non la pensa veramente cosi', non lo so


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi il mio nome va bene....:rotfl:


Spero di no.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,fatti rispondere da lothar e capirai...!


ah, ok, credo di aver capito allora. Se partiamo da questo assunto, le conseguenze sono coerenti


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spero di no.


A me piace il mio nome!Poi metti che sono una merdaccia...!


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la casta dei traditori .
> siamo qui per parlare e spesso succede che lo si faccia di cose anche non toccate con mano, santo cielo non se ne può più di questa tesi che se non sei non puoi.



ma cosa mangi?
Io non ho scritto che non se ne può parlare ho scritto che la visione è limitata.

La tesi è solo tua.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> ah, ok, credo di aver capito allora. Se partiamo da questo assunto, le conseguenze sono coerenti


Ma certo.:up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma certo.:up:


ovviamente non concordo con l'assunto. Tu?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Che ho fatto?
Anch'io non ho chiuso totalmente. Il messaggio la telefonata c'é ancora proprio perché cancellare e dimenticare é impossibile


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ho fatto?
> Anch'io non ho chiuso totalmente. Il messaggio la telefonata c'é ancora proprio perché cancellare e dimenticare é impossibile


leggi MP...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> In altre parole, il fatto che lui ammetta di sbagliare?


Non solo. L'ho detto tante volte. Voi leggete Lothar in un modo, io in un altro, per motivi genetici e ambientali. Tento di spiegare. Lothar fa una netta distinzione: la donna che ti scegli per la vita e le altre. La prima non è messa in discussione, perchè per lui è l'unica donna. Le altre sono adrenalina. Quando dice zoccola... dà una valenza al solo comportamento sessuale libero, immorale. Se non andasse contro la morale peraltro non sarebbe fonte di adrenalina. Ma non sta denigrando la persona in toto. Sta distinguendo dalla figura di moglie, che non può essere sporcata dalla stessa immoralità. Guai ad avere una moglie così, perchè il focolare è sacro. Ma questo non gli impedisce di provare empatia verso le sue amanti, o di stimarle per altre cose... ma sono amanti.
Ed essere amanti è sbagliato, ma Lothar ad un certo momento della sua vita ha deciso che una cosa sbagliata ma che lo fa sentire giovane, vitale... con tutta una vita dedicata al lavoro e alla famiglia... se la poteva concedere.
Non condivido affatto il suo pensiero , ma apprezzo la coerenza e l'onestà che io vedo, dietro le parole che spesso alla maggior parte degli utenti, sembrano solo brutali.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il traditore perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prendo nota...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non solo. L'ho detto tante volte. Voi leggete Lothar in un modo, io in un altro, per motivi genetici e ambientali. Tento di spiegare. Lothar fa una netta distinzione: la donna che ti scegli per la vita e le altre. La prima non è messa in discussione, perchè per lui è l'unica donna. Le altre sono adrenalina. Quando dice zoccola... dà una valenza al solo comportamento sessuale libero, immorale. Se non andasse contro la morale peraltro non sarebbe fonte di adrenalina. Ma non sta denigrando la persona in toto. Sta distinguendo dalla figura di moglie, che non può essere sporcata dalla stessa immoralità. Guai ad avere una moglie così, perchè il focolare è sacro. Ma questo non gli impedisce di provare empatia verso le sue amanti, o di stimarle per altre cose... ma sono amanti.
> Ed essere amanti è sbagliato, ma Lothar ad un certo momento della sua vita ha deciso che una cosa sbagliata ma che lo fa sentire giovane, vitale... con tutta una vita dedicata al lavoro e alla famiglia... se la poteva concedere.
> Non condivido affatto il suo pensiero , ma apprezzo la coerenza e l'onestà che io vedo, dietro le parole che spesso alla maggior parte degli utenti, sembrano solo brutali.


ot(scusate tutti)
hai letto il mio mp?...
:w00t:
fine ot..scusate ancora e continuate pure...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non solo. L'ho detto tante volte. Voi leggete Lothar in un modo, io in un altro, per motivi genetici e ambientali. Tento di spiegare. Lothar fa una netta distinzione: la donna che ti scegli per la vita e le altre. La prima non è messa in discussione, perchè per lui è l'unica donna. Le altre sono adrenalina. Quando dice zoccola... dà una valenza al solo comportamento sessuale libero, immorale. Se non andasse contro la morale peraltro non sarebbe fonte di adrenalina. Ma non sta denigrando la persona in toto. Sta distinguendo dalla figura di moglie, che non può essere sporcata dalla stessa immoralità. Guai ad avere una moglie così, perchè il focolare è sacro. Ma questo non gli impedisce di provare empatia verso le sue amanti, o di stimarle per altre cose... ma sono amanti.
> Ed essere amanti è sbagliato, ma Lothar ad un certo momento della sua vita ha deciso che una cosa sbagliata ma che lo fa sentire giovane, vitale... con tutta una vita dedicata al lavoro e alla famiglia... se la poteva concedere.
> Non condivido affatto il suo pensiero , ma apprezzo la coerenza e l'onestà che io vedo, dietro le parole che spesso alla maggior parte degli utenti, sembrano solo brutali.


ho capito. Non condivido nulla, ma tant'è


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ho capito. Non condivido nulla, ma tant'è


Manco io...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la casta dei traditori .
> siamo qui per parlare e spesso succede che lo si faccia di cose anche non toccate con mano, santo cielo non se ne può più di questa tesi che se non sei non puoi.



Effettivamente hai ragione. Forse.

Perchè alcune esperienze non si hanno bisogno di viverle per saperle,per capirle, per maturare; dipende dalla maturità di chi le vive o da chi non le ha vissuto. Spesso la soggettività dell'individuo fa la differenza in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non solo. L'ho detto tante volte. Voi leggete Lothar in un modo, io in un altro, per motivi genetici e ambientali. Tento di spiegare. Lothar fa una netta distinzione: la donna che ti scegli per la vita e le altre. La prima non è messa in discussione, perchè per lui è l'unica donna. Le altre sono adrenalina. Quando dice zoccola... dà una valenza al solo comportamento sessuale libero, immorale. Se non andasse contro la morale peraltro non sarebbe fonte di adrenalina. Ma non sta denigrando la persona in toto. Sta distinguendo dalla figura di moglie, che non può essere sporcata dalla stessa immoralità. Guai ad avere una moglie così, perchè il focolare è sacro. Ma questo non gli impedisce di provare empatia verso le sue amanti, o di stimarle per altre cose... ma sono amanti.
> Ed essere amanti è sbagliato, ma Lothar ad un certo momento della sua vita ha deciso che una cosa sbagliata ma che lo fa sentire giovane, vitale... con tutta una vita dedicata al lavoro e alla famiglia... se la poteva concedere.
> Non condivido affatto il suo pensiero , ma apprezzo la coerenza e l'onestà che io vedo, dietro le parole che spesso alla maggior parte degli utenti, sembrano solo brutali.


scusa, sbriscio...ma mi sembri nausicaa quando traduceva il conte che scriveva cazzate...scritte meglio ma rimanevano tali


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok visto che ci siamo:mi chiamo claudia e sono anche una donna!


minchia che clito!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, sbriscio...ma mi sembri nausicaa quando traduceva il conte che scriveva cazzate...scritte meglio ma rimanevano tali



Te la sei presa perchè non ho apprezzato la carta di identità


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia che clito!!!



:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Te la sei presa perchè non ho apprezzato la carta di identità


giuro di no...o madonnina, figurati


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non solo. L'ho detto tante volte. Voi leggete Lothar in un modo, io in un altro, per motivi genetici e ambientali. Tento di spiegare. Lothar fa una netta distinzione: la donna che ti scegli per la vita e le altre. La prima non è messa in discussione, perchè per lui è l'unica donna. Le altre sono adrenalina. Quando dice zoccola... dà una valenza al solo comportamento sessuale libero, immorale. Se non andasse contro la morale peraltro non sarebbe fonte di adrenalina. Ma non sta denigrando la persona in toto. Sta distinguendo dalla figura di moglie, che non può essere sporcata dalla stessa immoralità. Guai ad avere una moglie così, perchè il focolare è sacro. Ma questo non gli impedisce di provare empatia verso le sue amanti, o di stimarle per altre cose... ma sono amanti.
> Ed essere amanti è sbagliato, ma Lothar ad un certo momento della sua vita ha deciso che una cosa sbagliata ma che lo fa sentire giovane, vitale... con tutta una vita dedicata al lavoro e alla famiglia... se la poteva concedere.
> Non condivido affatto il suo pensiero , ma apprezzo la coerenza e l'onestà che io vedo, dietro le parole che spesso alla maggior parte degli utenti, sembrano solo brutali.


solo qualche commento concreto. Non c'è nessuna coerenza ed onestà, posto che la moglie non sa nulla. Lo dice a noi. Mi pare conti. L'unico fatto è che esprime "negatività" verso i traditori, ma non lui stesso, quelle che si scopa. Se a te va bene cosi'....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, sbriscio...ma mi sembri nausicaa quando traduceva il conte che scriveva cazzate...scritte meglio ma rimanevano tali


Io non ho detto che condivido il suo modo di vedere a scomparti stagni, peraltro anche moralista. Ho solo cercato di spiegare che lui non se la racconta... e non tenta di raccontarla agli altri. Io per questo lo apprezzo. Se invece ti riferisci alla sua capacità di essere empatico, io posso dire che a me, quando arrivai qui, è stato molto vicino e mi ha aiutato molto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, sbriscio...ma mi sembri nausicaa quando traduceva il conte che scriveva cazzate...scritte meglio ma rimanevano tali





Sicuramente dissentirai, forse è la prima volta che vedo Minerva fuori di se.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> solo qualche commento concreto. Non c'è nessuna coerenza ed onestà, posto che la moglie non sa nulla. Lo dice a noi. Mi pare conti. L'unico fatto è che esprime "negatività" verso i traditori, ma non lui stesso, quelle che si scopa. Se a te va bene cosi'....


Affatto. Ha detto più volte di essere consapevole di sbagliare verso la moglie. Poi aggiunge: se ci penso davvero però, se mi fermo lì con il pensiero... non tradisco più


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che condivido il suo modo di vedere a scomparti stagni, peraltro anche moralista. Ho solo cercato di spiegare che lui non se la racconta... e non tenta di raccontarla agli altri. Io per questo lo apprezzo. Se invece ti riferisci alla sua capacità di essere empatico, io posso dire che a me, quando arrivai qui, è stato molto vicino e mi ha aiutato molto.



Non dubito che Lothar sia un tenerone. E' stato cortese anche con me.

Ma a me non sembra che non se la racconti.

Si racconta cose diverse, se mai.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sicuramente dissentirai, forse è la prima volta che vedo Minerva fuori di se.


è evidente che non mi sono spiegata, allora.
dicevo solo che forse sbriciolata ha affetto per lothar e non è troppo obiettiva


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> giuro di no...o madonnina, figurati



Kisses :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che condivido il suo modo di vedere a scomparti stagni, peraltro anche moralista. Ho solo cercato di spiegare che lui non se la racconta... e non tenta di raccontarla agli altri. Io per questo lo apprezzo. Se invece ti riferisci alla sua capacità di essere empatico, io posso dire che a me, quando arrivai qui, è stato molto vicino e mi ha aiutato molto.


Ma lothar è certamente persona simpatica e disponibile. La mia domanda non era critica nei suoi riguardi, è una domanda semplicemente tesa a capire come mai il suo approccio desta "comprensione". Tutto qui.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Affatto. Ha detto più volte di essere consapevole di sbagliare verso la moglie. Poi aggiunge: se ci penso davvero però, se mi fermo lì con il pensiero... non tradisco più


affatto che scusa? Consapevole di sbagliare non vuol dire che la moglie sappia. La moglie non sa, quindi lu le mente, punto. Come tutti i traditori


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> affatto che scusa? Consapevole di sbagliare non vuol dire che la moglie sappia. La moglie non sa, quindi lu le mente, punto. Come tutti i traditori


quoto


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che condivido il suo modo di vedere a scomparti stagni, peraltro anche moralista. Ho solo cercato di spiegare che lui non se la racconta... e non tenta di raccontarla agli altri. Io per questo lo apprezzo. Se invece ti riferisci alla sua capacità di essere empatico, io posso dire che a me, quando arrivai qui, è stato molto vicino e mi ha aiutato molto.


Ciao,
può essere ... 

a me sembra un bel po' narcisista ... 
come qualcuno che vuole affermare la sua virilità ...
l'uomo che ha tutto sotto controllo ...
a lui non si frega ... e lui che frega ... 
per come racconta ... poi se non colgo il messaggio, è ben possibile ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> affatto che scusa? Consapevole di sbagliare non vuol dire che la moglie sappia. La moglie non sa, quindi lu le mente, punto. Come tutti i traditori


ma cosa dici? Di che stiamo parlando? Di un traditore. Se non mentisse non lo sarebbe. Che cosa c'entra la moglie? Io sto parlando di onestà verso sè stessi.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma cosa dici? Di che stiamo parlando? Di un traditore. Se non mentisse non lo sarebbe. Che cosa c'entra la moglie? Io sto parlando di onestà verso sè stessi.


torniamo a bomba, ammette, con voi, di sbagliare. Questo è il punto


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma cosa dici? Di che stiamo parlando? Di un traditore. Se non mentisse non lo sarebbe. Che cosa c'entra la moglie? Io sto parlando di onestà verso sè stessi.


io credo che lui intenda dire che verso lothar c'è più comprensione rispetto a quella mostrata verso altri traditori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che non mi sono spiegata, allora.
> dicevo solo che forse sbriciolata *ha affetto per lothar *e non è troppo obiettiva


quello sicuro. Lotharone mio:smile:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> torniamo a bomba, ammette, con voi, di sbagliare. Questo è il punto


e qui entriamo in una simpatica situazione: se io sono convinto di far bene e tradisco, tu pensi che io non sia onesto con me stesso e mi disprezzi. Se io sono convinto di far male e tradisco, tu in fondo mi capisci, perché almeno sono onesto con me stesso. Incredibilmente, chi agisce con dolo, è migliore


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che non mi sono spiegata, allora.
> dicevo solo che forse sbriciolata ha affetto per lothar e non è troppo obiettiva



Non lo so.

Forse Sbri ha cercato di inquadrare lothar in base a quello che lei conosce e non solo. Forse ha cercato quella visione atta ad un dialogo dove i traditi ed i traditori vorrebbero attuare, ma sono mondi paralleli che vanno in contrasto tra di essi. Immedesimarsi è giusto, in un forum. Vorrei vedere invece nella realtà se frequenteresti il tipo, magari avendo una figlia grande che si viene a trovare nello stesso tavolo a mangiare discutere e ridere.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che lui intenda dire che verso lothar c'è più comprensione rispetto a quella mostrata verso altri traditori.


Ma non può essere diversamente, dai. Per enne ragioni che non sto qui ad elencare per pigrizia.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Forse Sbri ha cercato di inquadrare lothar in base a quello che lei conosce e non solo. Forse ha cercato quella visione atta ad un dialogo dove i traditi ed i traditori vorrebbero attuare, ma sono mondi paralleli che vanno in contrasto tra di essi. Immedesimarsi è giusto, in un forum. Vorrei vedere invece nella realtà se frequenteresti il tipo, magari avendo una figlia grande che si viene a trovare nello stesso tavolo a mangiare discutere e ridere.


quoto


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Forse Sbri ha cercato di inquadrare lothar in base a quello che lei conosce e non solo. Forse ha cercato quella visione atta ad un dialogo dove i traditi ed i traditori vorrebbero attuare, ma sono mondi paralleli che vanno in contrasto tra di essi. Immedesimarsi è giusto, in un forum. Vorrei vedere invece nella realtà se frequenteresti il tipo, magari avendo una figlia grande che si viene a trovare nello stesso tavolo a mangiare discutere e ridere.


straquoto :up:

certi tipi mi danno la .... :smile: ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che lui intenda dire che verso lothar c'è più comprensione rispetto a quella mostrata verso altri traditori.


ma non la contesto, mi interessava solo capirne le ragioni. Per ora, la sola emersa è che lui ammette candidamente di sbagliare. Sbaglia sapendo di sbagliare e nel frattempo "disprezza" le sue amanti, che tale disprezzo meritano


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non può essere diversamente, dai. Per enne ragioni che non sto qui ad elencare per pigrizia.


vabbè a te guai che te tocca er micione..


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè a te guai che te tocca er micione..


ma io non ce l'ho col micione, mi chiedevo solo perché alcuni utenti, molto intransigenti con chi tradisce, non lo sono con lothar, solo questo. Per capire la logica


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè a te guai che te tocca er micione..



*Aò*,il Micione lo sgrugno solo io.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Aò*,il Micione lo sgrugno solo io.



Eh ma è furbo Lothar, sembra non leggere, ma legge eccome, e sa come rispondere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che lui intenda dire che verso lothar c'è più comprensione rispetto a quella mostrata verso altri traditori.


Forse perchè se tu gli dici: quello che fai è sbagliato, lui ti risponde: è vero. Poi aggiunge: ma io così mi sento vivo, questo mi dà la carica e mi diverte... finchè posso lo faccio, tanto sono volpe e nessuno mi becca. E se mi dovessero beccare... finito tutto. 
A parte il fatto che poi... quando leggo dei suoi tradimenti... a baciarsi al parcheggio dell'iper per poi venire scaricati... e ci ride sopra...io rido con lui.  
Ma quanti ne trovi che ti raccontano una cosa così, dài.
Qua dentro io spesso(per carità, mica sempre, eh?) ho sentito raccontare dei guinness dei primati della trombata di cui non mi fregava nulla e risultavano anche abbastanza incredibili: per forza che la simpatia va a Lothar.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io non ce l'ho col micione, mi chiedevo solo perché alcuni utenti, molto intransigenti con chi tradisce, non lo sono con lothar, solo questo. Per capire la logica


bò




Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Aò*,il Micione lo sgrugno solo io.



aò a te e tre quarti della palazzina tua


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> *bò*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Forse Sbri ha cercato di inquadrare lothar in base a quello che lei conosce e non solo. Forse ha cercato quella visione atta ad un dialogo dove i traditi ed i traditori vorrebbero attuare, ma sono mondi paralleli che vanno in contrasto tra di essi. Immedesimarsi è giusto, in un forum. Vorrei vedere invece nella realtà se* frequenteresti il tipo*, magari avendo una figlia grande che si viene a trovare nello stesso tavolo a mangiare discutere e ridere.


ma tu credi che Lothar nella realtà sia quello che racconta qui? Ma qui ci viene a giocare, eh.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu credi che Lothar nella realtà sia quello che racconta qui? Ma qui ci viene a giocare, eh.


che intendi? che scrive cose non vere? magari allora non è neppure vero che pensa sia sbagliato tradire?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu credi che Lothar nella realtà sia quello che racconta qui? Ma qui ci viene a giocare, eh.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ahahah


apprezza l'onestà no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e qui entriamo in una simpatica situazione: se io sono convinto di far bene e tradisco, tu pensi che io non sia onesto con me stesso e mi disprezzi. Se io sono convinto di far male e tradisco, tu in fondo mi capisci, perché almeno sono onesto con me stesso. Incredibilmente, chi agisce con dolo, è migliore


Partiamo dall'assunto che io arrivo a disprezzare una persona per un insieme di comportamenti, che giudico gravi e che ho constatato direttamente, e non per un tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io non ce l'ho col micione, mi chiedevo solo perché alcuni utenti, molto intransigenti con chi tradisce, non lo sono con lothar, solo questo. Per capire la logica



Se io mi trovo in un forum di traditi e traditori, entro e scrivo: Amo mia moglie, ma quando posso tramite chat e non mi faccio le mie scopate senza problemi, e nel week-end divento per la famiglia, sei diventato partecipe di un forum. Il resto diventa soltanto ipocrisia. Il resto delle risposte di Lothar diventano soltanto una progressione al forum stesso, diventando soltanto  brutale, ma siamo appunto in un forum. Forum dove puoi essere quello che o sei o che vorresti essere, alcune volte sarebbe bello entrare nel mondo reale delle persone e vedere cosa c'è di vero in quello che scrivono, e quanto sarebbe bello sentire da viva voce cosa ne dicono quelle persone che stanno dietro a noi. 

Ho letto di Lothar tante di quelle contraddizioni che potrei scriverci un libro.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu credi che Lothar nella realtà sia quello che racconta qui? Ma qui ci viene a giocare, eh.



Leggi cosa ho postato ora ora :up: ancora non avevo letto questa tua.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Partiamo dall'assunto che io arrivo a disprezzare una persona per un insieme di comportamenti, che giudico gravi e che ho constatato direttamente, e non per un tradimento.


vabbe', dai, ho utilizzato termini eccessivi, ma il senso l'hai colto, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> che intendi? che scrive cose non vere? magari allora non è neppure vero che pensa sia sbagliato tradire?


No. Mamma mia che fatica. Hai letto quello che ha scritto Ultimo? Io mia figlia a tavola vicino a Lothar la faccio sedere tranquillamente. Mica mangia coi piedi.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbi ...  ...

disprezzo ???

no no no ... è solo, almeno per me, non veramente onesto con se stesso ... 

afferma tante cose ... ed io mi chiedo, se veramente ha tutto così sotto controllo come vuol far credere.

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> apprezza l'onestà no?


infatti apprezzo, anzi ci starebbe anche un "ma a te che cazzo te ne frega? Fatte un po' un paio de cazzi tua" in risposta alla mia persistente domanda....-)


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se io mi trovo in un forum di traditi e traditori, entro e scrivo: Amo mia moglie, ma quando posso tramite chat e non mi faccio le mie scopate senza problemi, e nel week-end divento per la famiglia, sei diventato partecipe di un forum. Il resto diventa soltanto ipocrisia. Il resto delle risposte di Lothar diventano soltanto una progressione al forum stesso, diventando soltanto brutale, ma siamo appunto in un forum. Forum dove puoi essere quello *che o sei o che vorresti essere*, alcune volte sarebbe bello entrare nel mondo reale delle persone e vedere cosa c'è di vero in quello che scrivono, e quanto sarebbe bello sentire da viva voce cosa ne dicono quelle persone che stanno dietro a noi.
> 
> Ho letto di Lothar tante di quelle contraddizioni che potrei scriverci un libro.


io avevo detto di essere una suora ma nessuno mi ha creduto...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> infatti apprezzo, anzi ci starebbe anche un "ma a te che cazzo te ne frega? Fatte un po' un paio de cazzi tua" in risposta alla mia persistente domanda....-)


oppure un "non ci frantumare i coglioni, a noi lothar piace. punto." 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Mamma mia che fatica. Hai letto quello che ha scritto Ultimo? Io mia figlia a tavola vicino a Lothar la faccio sedere tranquillamente. Mica mangia coi piedi.


insomma, tu mi dici che scrive cose non vere, o ho letto male?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oppure un "non ci frantumare i coglioni, a noi lothar piace. punto."
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


anche, ci sta tutto. Mi sento come quei personaggi, sai quelli che stanno col ditino alzato e la voce nasale e dicono "no, non fila, perchè..."


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vabbe', dai, ho utilizzato termini eccessivi, ma il senso l'hai colto, no?


Avevo letto coito. Ho un calo di zuccheri.
Siamo in un forum.
Siamo anonimi.
Peraltro, nonostante questo, sappiamo gli uni degli altri le cose più personali.
Se in questa situazione mi sembra che un utente(non sto parlando di te) venga qui a raccontarla per fare il fenomeno... non riscuote la mia simpatia.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu credi che Lothar nella realtà sia quello che racconta qui? Ma qui ci viene a giocare, eh.


mi riferisco a questa frase


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io avevo detto di essere una suora ma nessuno mi ha creduto...



Io da sempre scrivo che sono Raoul Bova. Non mi crede nessuno!! 



Madò le suore da piccolo come mi attizzavanoooooooooooo, e quando guardavo i fumetti e .....  che goduria!!:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo letto coito. Ho un calo di zuccheri.
> Siamo in un forum.
> Siamo anonimi.
> *Peraltro, nonostante questo, sappiamo gli uni degli altri le cose più personali.*
> Se in questa situazione mi sembra che un utente(non sto parlando di te) venga qui a raccontarla per fare il fenomeno... non riscuote la mia simpatia.


questa cosa è molto vera, almeno per quanto mi riguarda

anche io ho fatto il fenomeno, ed ho riscosso la giusta antipatia


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> anche, ci sta tutto. Mi sento come quei personaggi, sai quelli che stanno col ditino alzato e la voce nasale e dicono "no, non fila, perchè..."


:sbatti:

se è cosi sarà il cappuccino più lungo della mia vita :unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io da sempre scrivo che sono Raoul Bova. Non mi crede nessuno!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Madò le suore da piccolo come mi attizzavanoooooooooooo*, e quando guardavo i fumetti e .....  che goduria!!:carneval:


sei irrecuperabile......


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io da sempre scrivo che sono Raoul Bova. Non mi crede nessuno!!
> 
> 
> 
> Madò le suore da piccolo come mi attizzavanoooooooooooo, e quando guardavo i fumetti e .....  che goduria!!:carneval:


che porco.
a me le sciampiste.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> insomma, tu mi dici che scrive cose non vere, o ho letto male?


NONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
A parte il fatto che non lo posso sapere... ma io gli credo.
Mica ha raccontato di aver fatto robe incredibili.
Dico che Lothar, qui, fa il guascone.
Nella realtà... Lothar non esiste.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei irrecuperabile......



Per delle seghe? mizzeca però!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
> A parte il fatto che non lo posso sapere... ma io gli credo.
> Mica ha raccontato di aver fatto robe incredibili.
> Dico che Lothar, qui, fa il guascone.
> Nella realtà... Lothar non esiste.


e vabbe', ma capirai che affinché nella realtà lothar non esista, alcune delle cose che dice devono essere edulcorate. Tipo, io disprezzo le amanti, ma non è vero. O no?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> anche, ci sta tutto. Mi sento come quei personaggi, sai quelli che stanno col ditino alzato e la voce nasale e dicono "no, non fila, perchè..."


Aspetta:A me lothar e simpatico,ma non codnivido,anche se dopo tanti anni di matrimonio dovrei stare al suo posto per capire.Si mi piace lothar e sai perchè?perchè dentro lui è consapevole di agire non correttamente verso la moglie,non cerca scuse e alibi,non ti prende per il culo non si prende per il culo,è onesto nella sua disonestà.Lui scrive: io sono un traditore punto e se mi beccano sono cazzi miei!Non ci tocca leggere stronzate sui diversamente,mille scuse,mille voli pindarici per giustificare un qualcosa che lui non vuole giustificare.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> che porco.
> a me le sciampiste.



Dopo le dividiamo eh! :up:

Orgia anche! Ultimopork!


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Ma chi si giustifica sul fatto che tradire è sbagliato?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta:A me lothar e simpatico,ma non codnivido,anche se dopo tanti anni di matrimonio dovrei stare al suo posto per capire.Si mi piace lothar e sai perchè?perchè dentro lui è consapevole di agire non correttamente verso la moglie,non cerca scuse e alibi,non ti prende per il culo non si prende per il culo,è onesto nella sua disonestà.Lui scrive: io sono un traditore punto e se mi beccano sono cazzi miei!Non ci tocca leggere stronzate sui diversamente,mille scuse,mille voli pindarici per giustificare un qualcosa che lui non vuole giustificare.


Questo è anche vero. In parte, perchè nei discorsi di Lothar non c'è mai un suo coinvolgimento  che porta al confronto, il suo porsi è soltanto un racconto che porta unicamente ad uno scopo, scopare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e vabbe', ma capirai che affinché nella realtà lothar non esista, alcune delle cose che dice devono essere edulcorate. Tipo, io disprezzo le amanti, ma non è vero. O no?


Ma che disprezzo. Ha appena raccontato di essere preoccupato. Non è questione di edulcorare. Basta distinguere quando scrive l'anima nera numero uno del forum... e quando scrive la persona che c'è dietro. Solo che spesso mi sembra che il divertimento stia più nel fare la punta ai chiodi che non comprendere veramente l'altro. Ma in questo... mi sto ripetendo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

*Annù*

In versione kretinite devo scrivere questo.

Dopo 47 anni sei colpevole di avermi deturpato un sogno bellissimo! Le suore per me erano soltanto una quinta di seno, naggia a te!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Aspetta:A me lothar e simpatico,ma non codnivido,anche se dopo tanti anni di matrimonio dovrei stare al suo posto per capire.Si mi piace lothar e sai perchè?perchè dentro lui è consapevole di agire non correttamente verso la moglie,non cerca scuse e alibi,non ti prende per il culo non si prende per il culo,è onesto nella sua disonestà.Lui scrive: io sono un traditore punto e se mi beccano sono cazzi miei!Non ci tocca leggere stronzate sui diversamente,mille scuse,mille voli pindarici per giustificare un qualcosa che lui non vuole giustificare.
> ...


Da quello che ho letto, ho deciso che Lothar è il mio idolo.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, ho deciso che Lothar è il mio idolo.


olè


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, ho deciso che Lothar è il mio idolo.



Puoi se vuoi scopartelo, basta scrivergli in M.P. e L'idolo svanirà.... 

Poche parole ci vogliono per essere veri. A parte i fatti, dammene dimostrazione ora.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In versione kretinite devo scrivere questo.
> 
> Dopo 47 anni sei colpevole di avermi deturpato un sogno bellissimo! Le suore per me erano soltanto una quinta di seno, naggia a te!!



imbottivo il reggiseno...così per rendermi simile alle altre...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> olè


eppure potrebbe aprire una pagina fb...
così chi vuole diventa fans...




:condom:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> imbottivo il reggiseno...così per rendermi simile alle altre...


:sorriso2:Se legge oscuro scriverà, tranquilla annù Ultimo imbottiva altro. naggia a lui va!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aò a te e tre quarti della palazzina tua


No dai. Che cattiveria.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eppure potrebbe aprire una pagina fb...
> così chi vuole diventa fans...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta:A me lothar e simpatico,ma non codnivido,anche se dopo tanti anni di matrimonio dovrei stare al suo posto per capire.Si mi piace lothar e sai perchè?perchè dentro lui è consapevole di agire non correttamente verso la moglie,non cerca scuse e alibi,non ti prende per il culo non si prende per il culo,è onesto nella sua disonestà.Lui scrive: *io sono un traditore punto e se mi beccano sono cazzi miei!*Non ci tocca leggere stronzate sui diversamente,mille scuse,mille voli pindarici per giustificare un qualcosa che lui non vuole giustificare.


Scrive anche che se lo beccano si mette la coda fra le gambe ed implora perdono in tutti i modi pensabili.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, ho deciso che Lothar è il mio idolo.


A me è simpatico,perchè è onesto nell'essere disonesto!Di cosa si preoccupa lothar principalmente?di non essere scoperto dalla moglie punto!Del resto non gli frega nulla,non promette nulla se non qualche sonora botta di pisello!Non viene qui a tediarci i coglioni con teorie infantili quanto astruse,e ma io non tradisco,tradisco solo con il pisello,mia moglie forse sa quindi i miei non sono tradimenti,LOTHAR è un uomo punto!E sono sicuro che se la moglie gli restituisse il favore,chiuderebbe il divorzio....!per assurdo!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma chi si giustifica sul fatto che tradire è sbagliato?


C'era qualcuno che banfava di "tradimento atipico" ma è andato via.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma chi si giustifica sul fatto che tradire è sbagliato?


io, come sai, sono favorevole al tradimento, ma vabbe'


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eppure potrebbe aprire una pagina fb...
> così chi vuole diventa fans...
> 
> 
> ...


non dirglielo che... gli fai venire in mente un brutto quarto d'ora. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Mamma mia che fatica. Hai letto quello che ha scritto Ultimo? Io mia figlia a tavola vicino a Lothar la faccio sedere tranquillamente. Mica mangia coi piedi.


ma anche la mia.
anche perché se c'è una cosa che mipare non faccia è circuire delle ingenue o ragazze che non sappiano a che cosa stanno andando incontro.
una come mia figlia lothar la rispetta,non ho dubbi.d'altronde come farebbe con me


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> io, come sai, sono favorevole al tradimento, ma vabbe'


Tu sei favorevole al tradimento perchè tradisci!Se tu non tradissi e tua moglie finisse una sera si e una pure con un piselle incastrato nel sedere forse era diverso!Cercate di essere almeno un pizzico onesti,almeno con voiu stessi,che poi ci si sente meglio credimi!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei favorevole al tradimento perchè tradisci!Se tu non tradissi e tua moglie finisse una sera si e una pure con un piselle incastrato nel sedere forse era diverso!Cercate di essere almeno un pizzico onesti,almeno con voiu stessi,che poi ci si sente meglio credimi!


io sono favorevole al mio tradimento, quanto al suo


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> io sono favorevole al mio tradimento, quanto al suo


Ne riparliamo quando ti tornerà a casa con le mutande rotte bello mio....!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche la mia.
> anche perché se c'è una cosa che mipare non faccia è circuire delle ingenue o ragazze che non sappiano a che cosa stanno andando incontro.
> una come mia figlia lothar la rispetta,non ho dubbi.d'altronde come farebbe con me


quindi è fatta : io, te e le nostre figlie a pranzo con Lothar. Ovviamente... essendo lui un signore... siamo ospiti


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne riparliamo quando ti tornerà a casa con le mutande rotte bello mio....!:up:


ma perché non può essere che sia vero? Perché non è possibile che io davvero non sia interessato alla fedeltà sessuale, che trovo davvero inutile? Io ho capito il mio errore nel non condividere questo mio modo di vedere con mia moglie e ci sta, ma perché non deve essere possibile che ciò che è importante per te, cioé la fedeltà sessuale, lo debba essere anche per me?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io sono favorevole al mio tradimento, quanto al suo


ennò. Qui si comincia con l'arrampicata sugli specchi.
Perchè tu hai promesso fedeltà ad una persona che hai scelto in base ad una serie di caratteristiche tra le quali c'era il fatto che lei ti era fedele, le hai fatto credere di essere altrettanto, per un bel po' di tempo.
La tua dichiarazione oggi, dopo queste premesse, suona autentica quanto una moneta da 3 euro.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

ma che figurone gli facciamo fare con quattro belle donne ?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi è fatta : io, te e le nostre figlie a pranzo con Lothar. Ovviamente... essendo lui un signore... siamo ospiti


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di alcune donne


eccerto tanto ogni donna crede di essere più intelligente delle altre no?
Osserva criticano sempre le altre
Le altre non sono brave madri
Le alstre non sono brave compagne
ecc...ecc...ecc..ecc...

Farsi un esamin de coscienza mai...no?


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma perché non può essere che sia vero? *Perché non è possibile che io davvero non sia interessato alla fedeltà sessuale, che trovo davvero inutile? *Io ho capito il mio errore nel non condividere questo mio modo di vedere con mia moglie e ci sta,* ma perché non deve essere possibile che ciò che è importante per te, cioé la fedeltà sessuale, lo debba essere anche per me?*


discorso fra sordi.
la penso come te, come ben sai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che figurone gli facciamo fare con quattro belle donne ?


parla per te


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò. Qui si comincia con l'arrampicata sugli specchi.
> Perchè tu hai promesso fedeltà ad una persona che hai scelto in base ad una serie di caratteristiche tra le quali c'era il fatto che lei ti era fedele, le hai fatto credere di essere altrettanto, per un bel po' di tempo.
> La tua dichiarazione oggi, dopo queste premesse, suona autentica quanto una moneta da 3 euro.


ecco appunto, vabbe' dai. A me della sua fedeltà non è mai interessato nulla. Comunque, tanto non c'è storia. Meglio che io dica che le mie amanti sono tutte puttane, suona meglio


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò. Qui si comincia con l'arrampicata sugli specchi.
> Perchè tu hai promesso fedeltà ad una persona che hai scelto in base ad una serie di caratteristiche tra le quali c'era il fatto che lei ti era fedele, le hai fatto credere di essere altrettanto, per un bel po' di tempo.
> La tua dichiarazione oggi, dopo queste premesse, suona autentica quanto una moneta da 3 euro.



perchè non potrebbe essere vero?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate ma io quando leggo quelle che a me sembrano contraddizioni evidenti devo capire:
> se una storia è chiusa, tu dici che è chiusa definitivamente... poi continui a mandare sms? allora è chiusa solo quando lo dici tu?
> La differenza secondo me non sta tra uomini e donne, ma tra persone.
> Chi si rassegna alla chiusura di un rapporto e chi no.
> ...


Trovo che essere maturi
sia anche 
saper incassare colpi. 
No?

Gli immaturi passano la vita
a lamentarsi del destino cinico e barbaro

e credono di conquistare affetto
facendo le vittime...

ti pare?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> ma perché non può essere che sia vero? Perché non è possibile che io davvero non sia interessato alla fedeltà sessuale, che trovo davvero inutile? Io ho capito il mio errore nel non condividere questo mio modo di vedere con mia moglie e ci sta, ma perché non deve essere possibile che ciò che è importante per te, cioé la fedeltà sessuale, lo debba essere anche per me?


Massy io non discuto il tuo punto di vista!Però parliamone quando la cosa accade,adesso è semplice  no?quando ti torna a casa sulla sedia a rotelle perchè fa fatica pure a camminare......,poi ci scrivi le tue perle di saggezza!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> discorso fra sordi.
> la penso come te, come ben sai.


rimane il fatto che appena dici di pensarla cosi', nessuno ci crede


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy io non discuto il tuo punto di vista!Però parliamone quando la cosa accade,adesso è semplice  no?quando ti torna a casa sulla sedia a rotelle perchè fa fatica pure a camminare......,poi ci scrivi le tue perle di saggezza!


allora applico il tuo criterio e ti dico che non puoi parlare di traditori seriali, perché non lo sei. ma dai


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Trovo che essere maturi
> sia anche
> saper incassare colpi.
> No?
> ...


............O mettendo in ignore il resto del forum,quella è maturità!Niente, riesce ad essere ridicolo ad ogni cazzo di intervento,un fenomeno!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Trovo che essere maturi
> sia anche
> saper incassare colpi.
> No?
> ...


Ma è vero che tua moglie ti dice cosa devi metterti addosso?


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> rimane il fatto che appena dici di pensarla cosi', nessuno ci crede


ma perchè non lo capiscono e quindi sembra assurdo.
Un pò come succede a noi quando leggiamo disperazione global per un tradimento.
Non lo capiamo nemmeno noi, in quei termini di disperazione.
Credo sarà sempre così.
Ad un certo punto mollala.
Inutile continuare a portare avanti un pensiero che noi viviamo e quindi sappiamo bene quanto è reale, con persone che non lo concepiscono proprio perchè non lo vivono.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non potrebbe essere vero?


io ho sbagliato a promettere fedeltà a mia moglie, e lo capisco. Ma: (i) non ho mai preteso la fedeltà, per anni le ho detto "fai quel che vuoi, ma non dirlo", poi ho visto che lei se la prendeva ed ho smesso; (ii) ho sempre pensato di far bene come facevo, magari sbagliando. Per le ragioni che ho abbondantemente spiegato. 

A me della fedeltà sessuale non frega nulla. Lo dico e lo ripeto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Mssy*



Highlander ha detto:


> allora applico il tuo criterio e ti dico che non puoi parlare di traditori seriali, perché non lo sei. ma dai


Quello limitato sarei io poi...!Tu parli così perchè intanto sei tu che ti fai i cazzi tuoi,e per coerenza se lei si fai i suoi non puoi incazzarti!A me sarebbe piaciuto osservare il contrario,che te le avesse fatte per prima lei...volevo vedere.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò. Qui si comincia con l'arrampicata sugli specchi.
> Perchè tu hai promesso fedeltà ad una persona che hai scelto in base ad una serie di caratteristiche tra le quali c'era il fatto che lei ti era fedele, le hai fatto credere di essere altrettanto, per un bel po' di tempo.
> La tua dichiarazione oggi, dopo queste premesse, suona autentica quanto una moneta da 3 euro.



Io, attualmente, riconosco che la fedeltà sessuale non è importante. *Per me*, intendo, ovviamente.
E, adesso, non la chiederei nè la prometterei mai.
Non è stato sempre così -o meglio, lo era ma non ci avevo mai riflettuto, e accettavo l'importanza della fedeltà fisica acriticamente, superficialmente.
E nel mezzo del cammino, ho cambiato idea.
Poi, la fine del mio matrimonio si è basata su ben altro, ma, fosse stato un matrimonio da salvare, sarebbe successo proprio così: io che realizzo che la fedeltà per me non è importante. Nè la mia nè la sua.
Cosa avrei fatto, se ne avrei parlato apertamente, se, se, se, difficile dirlo, mi paicerebbe pensare bene di me, ma è difficile astrarmi a una situazione così diversa dalla realtà.
Però, avrei cambiato idea. Anche sulla fedeltà del mio compagno.

Voglio dire, tra le sue caratteristiche c'è pure quella di essere castano, ma non è fondamentale, no?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè non lo capiscono e quindi sembra assurdo.
> Un pò come succede a noi quando leggiamo disperazione global per un tradimento.
> Non lo capiamo nemmeno noi, in quei termini di disperazione.
> Credo sarà sempre così.
> ...


eppero' io la capisco la disperazione, non la provo, ma la capisco. Perché non si puo" capire che ci sono persone che non hanno bisogno della fedeltà sessuale per sentirsi amate?


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho sbagliato a promettere fedeltà a mia moglie, e lo capisco. Ma: (i) non ho mai preteso la fedeltà, per anni le ho detto "fai quel che vuoi, ma non dirlo", poi ho visto che lei se la prendeva ed ho smesso; (ii) ho sempre pensato di far bene come facevo, magari sbagliando. Per le ragioni che ho abbondantemente spiegato.
> 
> *A me della fedeltà sessuale non frega nulla. Lo dico e lo ripeto.*



Io me lo farò scrivere su una maglietta


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello limitato sarei io poi...!Tu parli così perchè intanto sei tu che ti fai i cazzi tuoi,e per coerenza se lei si fai i suoi non puoi incazzarti!A me sarebbe piaciuto osservare il contrario,che te le avesse fatte per prima lei...volevo vedere.


mi spieghi come mai invece non trovi problematico il fatto che lothar dice che sua moglie non deve tradire?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è vero che tua moglie ti dice cosa devi metterti addosso?


Questa è una cattiveria,dei due quello che ha più cervello è lui...pensa tu...!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho sbagliato a promettere fedeltà a mia moglie, e lo capisco. Ma: (i) non ho mai preteso la fedeltà, per anni le ho detto "fai quel che vuoi, ma non dirlo", poi ho visto che lei se la prendeva ed ho smesso; (ii) ho sempre pensato di far bene come facevo, magari sbagliando. Per le ragioni che ho abbondantemente spiegato.
> 
> A me della fedeltà sessuale non frega nulla. Lo dico e lo ripeto.


Resta comunque il fatto che non vorresti saperlo....

in ogni caso è chiaro che il tuo modo di vivere la coppia è diverso da chi non tradisce; per evidenti motivi.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho sbagliato a promettere fedeltà a mia moglie, e lo capisco. Ma: (i) non ho mai preteso la fedeltà, per anni le ho detto "fai quel che vuoi, ma non dirlo", poi ho visto che lei se la prendeva ed ho smesso; (ii) ho sempre pensato di far bene come facevo, magari sbagliando. Per le ragioni che ho abbondantemente spiegato.
> 
> *A me della fedeltà sessuale non frega nulla. Lo dico e lo ripeto.[/*QUOTE]
> quali sarebbero le altre fedeltà?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io me lo farò scrivere su una maglietta


se serve a farlo capire a coloro i quali la considerano cruciale, ordinane due please


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Highlander ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io ho sbagliato a promettere fedeltà a mia moglie, e lo capisco. Ma: (i) non ho mai preteso la fedeltà, per anni le ho detto "fai quel che vuoi, ma non dirlo", poi ho visto che lei se la prendeva ed ho smesso; (ii) ho sempre pensato di far bene come facevo, magari sbagliando. Per le ragioni che ho abbondantemente spiegato.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, sbriscio...ma mi sembri nausicaa quando traduceva il conte che scriveva cazzate...scritte meglio ma rimanevano tali


questo non te lo permetto...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Resta comunque il fatto che non vorresti saperlo....
> 
> in ogni caso è chiaro che il tuo modo di vivere la coppia è diverso da chi non tradisce; per evidenti motivi.


io lo potrei sapere, ma dicevo di non volerlo sapere per lei, perché lei era una fedele e leggeva l'assenza di gelosia come assenza di amore


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello limitato sarei io poi...!Tu parli così perchè intanto sei tu che ti fai i cazzi tuoi,e per coerenza se lei si fai i suoi non puoi incazzarti!A me sarebbe piaciuto osservare il contrario,che te le avesse fatte per prima lei...volevo vedere.



il punto è che per capire una situazione, purtroppo, nella maggior parte dei casi bisogna viverla. 
chissà, magari è vero quello che dice, oppure, se accedesse ne uscirebbe devastato...chi può dirlo


----------



## Carola (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia che tu dica che la tua vita e distrutta sai bene essere una cazzata
Ora sei nel pieno del non ragionarci ma non lo sarebbe nemmeno se ti lasciasse un marito figuriamoci un amante 
 Per di più scusami che si è comportato così
Va bene tutto ma una telefonata ci poteva stare
Avrà avuto i suoi motivi
È già stato suff. Chiaro con l sms cmq


Poi se lo faccia ptche sta male nel sentirti po esse' ...pero tiri fuori le palle 
E se non Le riesci a tirare fuori  dai almeno questo Motivo come giustificazione" non ti sento soffro"



Comunque queste storie sono così
Si sa si sapeva ecc ecc 

Cerca di riprenderti che di bello c'è tantissimo al
Mondo 

Abbraccio


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Resta comunque il fatto che non vorresti saperlo....
> 
> in ogni caso è chiaro che il tuo modo di vivere la coppia è diverso da chi non tradisce; per evidenti motivi.


attenzione, io non voglio giustificare nulla, né convincere nessuno del fatto che il mio modo di vivere è giusto. Lo spiego per quello che è.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> mi spieghi come mai invece non trovi problematico il fatto che lothar dice che sua moglie non deve tradire?


Perchè lothar è onesto nell'essere disonesto!Voi siete disonesti nell'esser disonesti.Lothar con il cazzo che si tiene le corna mica è fesso,sa di sbagliare e spera di non essere beccato.Voi non volete ammettere di essere scorretti e continuate ad essere scorretti.Ma a me frega cazzi poi,a me piace lothar per questo!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quali sarebbero le altre fedeltà?


[mia opinnione]

Fedeltà=mantenere le promesse

Prometto: sincerità, lealtà, sostegno, pazienza, amore, confidenza, disponibilità...

Se mantengo, sono fedele.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho sbagliato a promettere fedeltà a mia moglie, e lo capisco. Ma: (i) non ho mai preteso la fedeltà, per anni le ho detto "fai quel che vuoi, ma non dirlo", poi ho visto che lei se la prendeva ed ho smesso; (ii) ho sempre pensato di far bene come facevo, magari sbagliando. Per le ragioni che ho abbondantemente spiegato.
> 
> *A me della fedeltà sessuale non frega nulla. Lo dico e lo ripeto*.





Highlander ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ahahahhaah
> ...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io lo potrei sapere, ma dicevo di non volerlo sapere per lei, perché lei era una fedele e leggeva l'assenza di gelosia come assenza di amore


gelosia non è sinonimo di amore, anzi...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [mia opinnione]
> 
> Fedeltà=mantenere le promesse
> 
> ...


ma non scherzava?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Highlander ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perchè ti fai una risata?
> ...


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [mia opinnione]
> 
> Fedeltà=mantenere le promesse
> 
> ...


inteso così potrebbe anche avere un senso
anche se si stava discutendo di fedeltà in senso assoluto


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io non ce l'ho col micione, mi chiedevo solo perché alcuni utenti, molto intransigenti con chi tradisce, non lo sono con lothar, solo questo. Per capire la logica


Semplicissimo perchè Lothar non pretende di essere considerato una "brava" persona.
Si diventa intransigenti con i traditori perchè pretendono pure di insegnare onestà e lealtà.
Capirai che a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che per capire una situazione, purtroppo, nella maggior parte dei casi bisogna viverla.
> chissà, magari è vero quello che dice, oppure, se accedesse ne uscirebbe devastato...chi può dirlo


Se ti permetti di avere un idea diversa dalla mia ti metto in ignore ok?io sono un uomo maturo casso!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che per capire una situazione, purtroppo, nella maggior parte dei casi bisogna viverla.
> *chissà, magari è vero quello che dice, oppure, se accedesse ne uscirebbe devastato...chi può dirlo*


però Simy certe forme mentali sono quelle.
Io che ho sempre detto che la fedeltà sessuale non era importante ho anche dimostrato sul campo diciamo che così è.
E non c'è stata nessuna vita distrutta dal tradimento di Mattia, nonostante quello lo avessi sentito come il tradimento maximo e global, in quanto...cazzo...si era "innamorato".


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè lothar è onesto nell'essere disonesto!Voi siete disonesti nell'esser disonesti.Lothar con il cazzo che si tiene le corna mica è fesso,sa di sbagliare e spera di non essere beccato.Voi non volete ammettere di essere scorretti e continuate ad essere scorretti.Ma a me frega cazzi poi,a me piace lothar per questo!


vabbe oscuro, il punto è che secondo te sono disonesto. Ne prendo atto


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplicissimo perchè Lothar non pretende di essere considerato una "brava" persona.
> Si diventa intransigenti con i traditori perchè pretendono pure di insegnare onestà e lealtà.
> Capirai che a tutto c'è un limite.


ma nooo, io non pretendo di dare lezioni di nulla, cazzeiro.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [mia opinnione]
> 
> Fedeltà=mantenere le promesse
> 
> ...



verde virtuale perchè non posso approvarti


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> inteso così potrebbe anche avere un senso
> anche se* si stava discutendo di fedeltà in senso assoluto*



Dici?


----------



## Carola (20 Marzo 2013)

Si ragiona sempre un po' su cosa si è vissuto
Ho tradito tendi a farmi giustificazioni

Ora io sono stata bene x ebbe motivi

Lo rifarei pure proprio xche mi è servito

Ma so essere sbagliato ed egoistico 

Le carenze mancanze di coppia non le risolvi certo
Così


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti permetti di avere un idea diversa dalla mia ti metto in ignore ok?io sono un uomo maturo casso!!:rotfl::rotfl:


chi ce l'ha il cervello oggi? 





Tebe ha detto:


> però Simy certe forme mentali sono quelle.
> Io che ho sempre detto che la fedeltà sessuale non era importante ho anche dimostrato sul campo diciamo che così è.
> E non c'è stata nessuna vita distrutta dal tradimento di Mattia, nonostante quello lo avessi sentito come il tradimento maximo e global, in quanto...cazzo...si era "innamorato".


Ma guarda non ne sono uscita distrutta nemmeno io che l'ho beccato a casa mia con l'altra..
quello spesso dipende molto dalla nostra forza


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> vabbe oscuro, il punto è che secondo te sono disonesto. Ne prendo atto


E allora vallo a dire a tua moglie chi sei e cosa fai no?massy io non sono tebe,il concetto di onestà intellettuale e uno,non inventarti storie!


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici?


così mi era parso di capire
o forse ho capito male?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però Simy certe forme mentali sono quelle.
> Io che ho sempre detto che la fedeltà sessuale non era importante ho anche dimostrato sul campo diciamo che così è.
> E non c'è stata nessuna vita distrutta dal tradimento di Mattia, nonostante quello lo avessi sentito come il tradimento maximo e global, in quanto...cazzo...si era "innamorato".


io sono proprio favorevole alla coppia aperta. Ecco, se potessi ricomnciare, andrei per la coppia aperta. Stiamo assieme, siamo una famiglia. Ma se ci va, trombiamo con altri.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

:scared:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> chi ce l'ha il cervello oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti metto in ignore,devi pensarla come me casso!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora vallo a dire a tua moglie chi sei e cosa fai no?massy io non sono tebe,il concetto di onestà intellettuale e uno,non inventarti storie!


a parità però dovrebbe farlo anche lothar (nonostante sia onesto nella disonestà); se massy è un "nuovo" lothar perchè lui dovrebbe confessare?


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io sono proprio favorevole alla coppia aperta. Ecco, se potessi ricomnciare, andrei per la coppia aperta. Stiamo assieme, siamo una famiglia. Ma se ci va, trombiamo con altri.


quindi sei per lo scambio di coppia
nella stessa camera o in camere separate?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così mi era parso di capire
> o forse ho capito male?


male, è per questo che pensavo scherzassi


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a parità però dovrebbe farlo anche lothar (nonostante sia onesto nella disonestà); se massy è un "nuovo" lothar perchè lui dovrebbe confessare?


voilà


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> io sono proprio favorevole alla coppia aperta. Ecco, se potessi ricomnciare, andrei per la coppia aperta. Stiamo assieme, siamo una famiglia. Ma se ci va, trombiamo con altri.


Visto che sei onesto,stasera torni a casa e fai questo discorso a tua moglie giusto?manco per il cavolo però...!


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> male, è per questo che pensavo scherzassi


ops, chiedo venia :smile:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti metto in ignore,devi pensarla come me casso!


:leccaculo:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non dirglielo che... gli fai venire in mente un brutto quarto d'ora. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


peccato che esista già quella pagina...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi sei per lo scambio di coppia
> nella stessa camera o in camere separate?


camere separate. Non amo accompagnarmi con altri cazzi


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora vallo a dire a tua moglie chi sei e cosa fai no?massy io non sono tebe,il concetto di onestà intellettuale e uno,non inventarti storie!



Di solito l'asino casca lì, infatti. Che poi a me o a te possa anche non importarci se il nostro partner scopa con atri può essere certamente vero, il punto però è cosa ne pensa LEI/LUI.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io sono proprio favorevole alla coppia aperta. Ecco, se potessi ricomnciare, andrei per la coppia aperta. Stiamo assieme, siamo una famiglia. Ma se ci va, trombiamo con altri.


Si, anche.
Ma io preferisco .
Del tuo 10% cazzi tuoi non voglio sapere niente come tu non devi sapere nulla del mio.
Sinceramente ho sempre detto e scritto che non vorrei essere informata.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> a parità però dovrebbe farlo anche lothar (nonostante sia onesto nella disonestà); se massy è un "nuovo" lothar perchè lui dovrebbe confessare?


Lothar non ha la prestesa di essere onesto però!Questi vogliono pure passare per onesti e corretti!La differenza è sostanziale o no?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> voilà



ho detto una cazzata?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito l'asino casca lì, infatti. Che poi a me o a te possa anche non importarci se il nostro partner scopa con atri può essere certamente vero, il punto però è cosa ne pensa LEI/LUI.


ma su questo ho compreso l'errore, non avrei dovuto mentire, è sbagliato.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho detto una cazzata?


per nulla


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho detto una cazzata?


no, hai centrato il punto


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> discorso fra sordi.
> la penso come te, come ben sai.


ot ti ho mandato sms
ma non voglio distruggerti la vitaòòò


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar non ha la prestesa di essere onesto però!Questi vogliono pure passare per onesti e corretti!La differenza è sostanziale o no?


ma chi dice di essere onesto, scusa?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar non ha la prestesa di essere onesto però!Questi vogliono pure passare per onesti e corretti!La differenza è sostanziale o no?


ok...ma il punto d'arrivo è lo stesso: tradiscono, in qualunque modo lo facciano il risultato è unico. 
se le mogli li scoprissero si arriverebbe allo stesso epilogo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a parità però dovrebbe farlo anche lothar (nonostante sia onesto nella disonestà); se massy è un "nuovo" lothar perchè lui dovrebbe confessare?


Ma Il Micione non ha mai detto da nessuna parte che se la moglie scopasse con altri a lui starebbe bene.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ot ti ho mandato sms
> ma non voglio distruggerti la vitaòòò



si. La risposta è.
SI!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per nulla





Highlander ha detto:


> no, hai centrato il punto


:smile:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...ma il punto d'arrivo è lo stesso: tradiscono, in qualunque modo lo facciano il risultato è unico.
> se le mogli li scoprissero si arriverebbe allo stesso epilogo


primo e secondo io non ho mai detto di essere onesto. Io sono disonesto quanto lothar. Solo che io, a differenza di lui, non pretendo la fedeltà di mia moglie


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Il Micione non ha mai detto da nessuna parte che se la moglie scopasse con altri a lui starebbe bene.


dice esattamente il contrario


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ot ti ho mandato sms
> ma non voglio distruggerti la vitaòòò


Senti però, davvero. Io non so fare le lavatrici, sai? Per me è voodoo. Però per dire, cucino bene. Ma tu davvero ti fai dire da quella santa di tua moglie cosa devi indossare?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito l'asino casca lì, infatti. Che poi a me o a te possa anche non importarci se il nostro partner scopa con atri può essere certamente vero, il punto però è cosa ne pensa LEI/LUI.


Lothar in questo è diverso!lSembrano adolescenti alle prese con mille scuse per cercare di coprire quello che non si può copripre,io mi diverto..mi diverto meno pensando che sono pure di svariati anni più grandi di me....purtroppo per loro!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Il Micione non ha mai detto da nessuna parte che se la moglie scopasse con altri a lui starebbe bene.


non è questo il punto.. si parla del risultato in caso di scoperta.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti però, davvero. *Io non so fare le lavatrici, sai? Per me è voodoo. *Però per dire, cucino bene. Ma tu davvero ti fai dire da quella santa di tua moglie cosa devi indossare?



AAAAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
anche Mattia!!!!

Siete lavatricicamente uguali!!!



:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è questo il punto.. si parla del risultato in caso di scoperta.


esatto


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è vero che tua moglie ti dice cosa devi metterti addosso?


SI
Io glielo chiedo sempre.
Se non lo faccio è perchè mi vesto nell'unico modo che a me piace e in cui mi piaccio.
Completamente di nero.

Così nonasbaglio abbinamenti di colore.

Ma ho sempre adorato solo il nero.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti però, davvero. Io non so fare le lavatrici, sai? Per me è voodoo. Però per dire, cucino bene. Ma tu davvero ti fai dire da quella santa di tua moglie cosa devi indossare?


Ti meravigli?Ma è un uomo uno che mette in ignore l'intero forum?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è questo il punto.. si parla del risultato in caso di scoperta.


Esattamente. Lui non vuole/non crede nella coppia aperta. Non ha quel desiderio, e quindi non vedo perchè dovrebbe dirlo alla moglie. Se fosse scoperto il Micione rientrerebbe IMMEDIATAMENTE nei ranghi.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI
> Io glielo chiedo sempre.
> Se non lo faccio è perchè mi vesto nell'unico modo che a me piace e in cui mi piaccio.
> Completamente di nero.
> ...


io mi faccio ordinare il cibo al ristorante


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> AAAAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> anche Mattia!!!!
> 
> Siete lavatricicamente uguali!!!
> ...


Non dirlo manco per scherzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar in questo è diverso!lSembrano adolescenti alle prese con mille scuse per cercare di coprire quello che non si può copripre,io mi diverto..mi diverto meno pensando che sono pure di svariati anni più grandi di me....purtroppo per loro!


Pensa a me che sono anche più giovane e mi sento un vecchio, a volte.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> vabbe oscuro, il punto è che secondo te sono disonesto. Ne prendo atto


Lo hai scritto tu questo o no?se non sei disonesto sei onesto!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lui non vuole/non crede nella coppia aperta. Non ha quel desiderio, e quindi non vedo perchè dovrebbe dirlo alla moglie. Se fosse scoperto il Micione rientrerebbe IMMEDIATAMENTE nei ranghi.


ok...non sono in grado di spiegarmi meglio. sorry


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lui non vuole/non crede nella coppia aperta. Non ha quel desiderio, e quindi non vedo perchè dovrebbe dirlo alla moglie. Se fosse scoperto il Micione rientrerebbe IMMEDIATAMENTE nei ranghi.


eh, ma non vedo perché questo lo rende più onesto di me.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo hai scritto tu questo o no?se non sei disonesto sei onesto!


quanto lothar


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...non sono in grado di spiegarmi meglio. sorry


*AO'!*


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa a me che sono anche più giovane e mi sento un vecchio, a volte.


Jb tu sei pragmatico e realistico,a te le cazzate ti piacciono poco!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Highlander ha detto:


> quanto lothar


Molto peggio caro,tu ti assolvi e ti accetti,lothar è consapevole di essere molto scorretto!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto peggio caro,tu ti assolvi e ti accetti,lothar è consapevole di essere molto scorretto!


questa è una tua deduzione del tutto ingiustificata


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto peggio caro,tu ti assolvi e ti accetti,lothar è consapevole di essere molto scorretto!


ma dice di assolvere e accettare anche nel caso fosse la moglie a farlo... lothar è consapevole del contrario :unhappy:
cosa c'è di difficile da capire?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *AO'!*


non mi capite... :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma non vedo perché questo lo rende più onesto di me.


Se parliamo di disonestà, sicuramente siamo tutti sullo stesso piano. Il Micione se la racconta meno rispetto a te, tutto lì.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Molto peggio caro,tu ti assolvi e ti accetti,lothar è consapevole di essere molto scorretto!


io sono scorretto e disonesto quanto lothar. tradisco come lui, e ho sbagliato a non dirlo a mia moglie. Qual'è la differenza? Che io non credo alla fedeltà? Semmai, io ho meno dolo di lui


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> questa è una tua deduzione del tutto ingiustificata


Dato di fatto massy,che poi non ti piaccia mi dispiace.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

è troppo forte il micione quando arriva qua un nuovo utente traditore, lui all'inizio ne è tutto contento, poi alla fine di solito ne rimane deluso perchè non è come lui

avete notato anche voi?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parliamo di disonestà, sicuramente siamo tutti sullo stesso piano. Il Micione se la racconta meno rispetto a te, tutto lì.


e perché? perché ammette senza se e senza ma che la infedeltà sessuale è sbagliata? Ma se è cosi', lui è più scorretto di me, perché viola le regole scientemente, mentre io meno, o no?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se parliamo di disonestà, sicuramente siamo tutti sullo stesso piano. Il Micione se la racconta meno rispetto a te, tutto lì.


Oggi non ho tanta pazienza con i bimbetti vedi di riuscirci tu!ti quoto in tutto,ma vallo a spiegare...!


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io sono scorretto e disonesto quanto lothar. tradisco come lui, e ho sbagliato a non dirlo a mia moglie. Qual'è la differenza? Che io non credo alla fedeltà? Semmai, io ho meno dolo di lui


Ciao,

se non credi alla fedeltà ... 
cosa ti impedisce di parlarne a tua moglie ... 
non credendo alla fedeltà, fai credere a lei di vivere in fedeltà ...

miiii ... interessante ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi non ho tanta pazienza con i bimbetti vedi di riuscirci tu!ti quoto in tutto,ma vallo a spiegare...!


allora concordi con JB che siamo tutti disonesti uguale, perché lui questo ha scritto


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se non credi alla fedeltà ...
> cosa ti impedisce di parlarne a tua moglie ...
> ...


lunga storia, di base, tre figli


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e perché? perché ammette senza se e senza ma che la infedeltà sessuale è sbagliata? Ma se è cosi', lui è più scorretto di me, perché viola le regole scientemente, mentre io meno, o no?



Nel momento in cui NESSUNO dei due lo dice al partner, siete sullo stesso piano. Con la sostanziale differenza che lui non scrivere di violare "meno". Intendevo quello.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se non credi alla fedeltà ...
> cosa ti impedisce di parlarne a tua moglie ...
> ...


La codardia!:up:Quoto il tutto,ma la codardia di questi individui è deprimente!Lothar ammette di essere un vigliacco,e adorabile anche per questo!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> allora concordi con JB che siamo tutti disonesti uguale, perché lui questo ha scritto


Tutti i traditori, sì. Certo. E ci mancherebbe.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui NESSUNO dei due lo dice al partner, siete sullo stesso piano. Con la sostanziale differenza che lui non scrivere di violare "meno". Intendevo quello.


ah, ok, ma quello non era il mio punto, il mio punto è che siamo disonesti tutti e due, allo stesso modo. Al contrario di quel che dice oscuro, che dice che lui non è disonesto ed io si


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La codardia!:up:Quoto il tutto,ma la codardia di questi individui è deprimente!Lothar ammette di essere un vigliacco,e adorabile anche per questo!


Ciao,

perché credo, che in questo sta la differenza.

Lothar crede, che ci siano persone fedeli ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non potrebbe essere vero?


perchè lo dice oggi, a giochi fatti. Non metto in discussione, ovviamente, che lui non crede nella *sua fedeltà*. Ma quella della moglie è stata una realtà per tutto il loro matrimonio. Lui ha visuto con una persona sapendo che, se lei diceva vado dal parrucchiere, stava andando dal parrucchiere. E gli stava bene così. Non è proprio come dire: 'cara, ho sempre mangiato la tua torta di mele ma mi faceva schifo'. C'è una serie di cosucce di cui si dovrebbe parlare, prima di assumersi certi impegni: valori condivisi, regole comportamentali di massima, le fondamenta della coppia insomma. Se una persona, dopo x anni di matrimonio, salta fuori con 'ma io in quella cosa non ci ho mai creduto', non è molto attendibile, secondo me.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La codardia!:up:Quoto il tutto,ma la codardia di questi individui è deprimente!Lothar ammette di essere un vigliacco,e adorabile anche per questo!


lo devo leggere lothar dire di essere un vigliacco


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> è troppo forte il micione quando arriva qua un nuovo utente traditore, lui all'inizio ne è tutto contento, poi alla fine di solito ne rimane deluso perchè non è come lui
> 
> avete notato anche voi?


Ma lui è il sommo e l'incommensurabile.
Il massimo è quando dice di essere l'anima nera numero due del forum
Io sono la numero uno.
E i suoi detti rimangono scolpiti nella mia anima.
Perchè applicati alla mia esistenza, mi hanno non poco semplificato la vita.
Lui dice sei invornito se credi che una te la dia perchè le piaci o è innamorata di me...
Credi a me contastro da cornaredo...se una moglie tradisce è semplicemente perchè...è---

è tu saresti così scemo da fidarti eh?

Del resto Lothar mi ricorda moltissimo mio nonno materno.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perché credo, che in questo sta la differenza.
> 
> ...



ma anche massy credo... non penso che ritenga che al mondo siamo tutti traditori


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Msssy*



Highlander ha detto:


> ah, ok, ma quello non era il mio punto, il mio punto è che siamo disonesti tutti e due, allo stesso modo. Al contrario di quel che dice oscuro, che dice che lui non è disonesto ed io si


Allora sei stupido?ho scritto che lothar è onesto nell'essere disonesto!!!Ero io il neuron free....adesso capisco...!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè lo dice oggi, a giochi fatti. Non metto in discussione, ovviamente, che lui non crede nella *sua fedeltà*. Ma quella della moglie è stata una realtà per tutto il loro matrimonio. Lui ha visuto con una persona sapendo che, se lei diceva vado dal parrucchiere, stava andando dal parrucchiere. E gli stava bene così. Non è proprio come dire: 'cara, ho sempre mangiato la tua torta di mele ma mi faceva schifo'. C'è una serie di cosucce di cui si dovrebbe parlare, prima di assumersi certi impegni: valori condivisi, regole comportamentali di massima, le fondamenta della coppia insomma. Se una persona, dopo x anni di matrimonio, salta fuori con 'ma io in quella cosa non ci ho mai creduto', non è molto attendibile, secondo me.


prendo atto sbri


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui è il sommo e l'incommensurabile.
> Il massimo è quando dice di essere l'anima nera numero due del forum
> Io sono la numero uno.
> E i suoi detti rimangono scolpiti nella mia anima.
> ...


Non ci vuole un pennelllo grande ma UNA GRANDISSIMO PENNELLO E VAI CON QUESTA LINGUA...!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora sei stupido?ho scritto che lothar è onesto nell'essere disonesto!!!Ero io il neuron free....adesso capisco...!!


insomma, ora concordi che siamo sullo stesso piano, come dice JB.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma anche massy credo... non penso che ritenga che al mondo siamo tutti traditori


assolutamente si'


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> prendo atto sbri


No,non sai cosa rispondere...!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui è il sommo e l'incommensurabile.
> Il massimo è quando dice di essere l'anima nera numero due del forum
> Io sono la numero uno.
> E i suoi detti rimangono scolpiti nella mia anima.
> ...



Quindi se una te la dà, non può essere innamorata di te, ma è troia?

Contrasta con tutte le poverette innamorate dell'amante che ci sono qua dentro :smile:


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui è il sommo e l'incommensurabile.
> Il massimo è quando dice di essere l'anima nera numero due del forum
> Io sono la numero uno.
> E i suoi detti rimangono scolpiti nella mia anima.
> ...



eh, ma lui spera sempre che all'1 e al 2 si aggiunga qualche altro numeretto

e invece...che delusione!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente si'


io cmq oggi mi rendo conto che non riesco a farmi capire...quindi mi arrendo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> gelosia non è sinonimo di amore, anzi...


...sì ma dall'essere gelosi al'vai con chi vuoi ma non farmelo sapere' ce ne passa.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...sì ma dall'essere gelosi al'vai con chi vuoi ma non farmelo sapere' ce ne passa.


è evidente


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> insomma, ora concordi che siamo sullo stesso piano, come dice JB.


Sei di legno,siete tutti scorretti,ma lothar è onesto nell'essere scorretto,voi siete scorretti nell'essere scorretti,ci arrivi?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non sai cosa rispondere...!


ho già risposto ma se non ci credete


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei di legno,siete tutti scorretti,ma lothar è onesto nell'essere scorretto,voi siete scorretti nell'essere scorretti,ci arrivi?


primo voi chi? poi, pefché siamo scorretti nell'essere scorretti. Qual'è la scorrettezza in più tra me e lothar?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente si'


Ciao,

cosa significa ora ciò, esattamente.

perché prima hai sostenuto che non credi nella fedeltà ...

non è per giudicare ... solo per capire ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi se una te la dà, non può essere innamorata di te, ma è troia?
> 
> Contrasta con tutte le poverette innamorate dell'amante che ci sono qua dentro :smile:


Ma infatti secondo il sommo non devono innamorarsi.
Una volta mi disse ma poverette si sono innamorate chissà quanto soffrono.
Quasi quasi faceva una lacrimuccia, ma ecco che in quell'istante ci passa davanti un pezzo di gnocca stratosferica e....via per nuovissime avventure...

Lui dice di donne sposate...
La donna sposata ama suo marito e non può innamorarsi di un altro.

Ma dato che conosco la signora di Lothar posso dirti che la tigre ama molto sè stessa
e come fila il micione pur di farla contenta....come fila...e riga dritto...

ma come lei non c'è ecco che....


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè lo dice oggi, a giochi fatti. Non metto in discussione, ovviamente, che lui non crede nella *sua fedeltà*. Ma quella della moglie è stata una realtà per tutto il loro matrimonio. Lui ha visuto con una persona sapendo che, se lei diceva vado dal parrucchiere, stava andando dal parrucchiere. E gli stava bene così. Non è proprio come dire: 'cara, ho sempre mangiato la tua torta di mele ma mi faceva schifo'. C'è una serie di cosucce di cui si dovrebbe parlare, prima di assumersi certi impegni: valori condivisi, regole comportamentali di massima, le fondamenta della coppia insomma. Se una persona, dopo x anni di matrimonio, salta fuori con 'ma io in quella cosa non ci ho mai creduto', non è molto attendibile, secondo me.



prova ad assumere che sia vero quel che dico, che ne dedurresti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a parità però dovrebbe farlo anche lothar (nonostante sia onesto nella disonestà); se massy è un "nuovo" lothar perchè lui dovrebbe confessare?


sono due cose completamente diverse. Lotha parte dall'assunto che sia giusto essere fedeli. Quindi sa di essere nel torto e si nasconde. HL pensa che il suo modo di vivere sia giusto... e si nasconde. Io la contraddizione la vedo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> cosa significa ora ciò, esattamente.
> 
> ...


non credo nella fedeltà per me, non nell'esistenza della fedeltà


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono due cose completamente diverse. Lotha parte dall'assunto che sia giusto essere fedeli. Quindi sa di essere nel torto e si nasconde. HL pensa che il suo modo di vivere sia giusto... e si nasconde. Io la contraddizione la vedo.


io non penso che il mio modo di vivere sia giusto


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, anche.
> Ma io preferisco .
> *Del tuo 10% cazzi tuoi non voglio sapere niente come tu non devi sapere nulla del mio.
> *Sinceramente ho sempre detto e scritto che non vorrei essere informata.


Minchia Tebe. Ma tu l'hai detto! Il valore in discussione non è la fedeltà sessuale, che non è un valore. E' l'ONESTA'. E' il RISPETTO.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> non credo nella fedeltà per me, non nell'esistenza della fedeltà


Ti nascondi dietro i giochi di parole,ma guarda che a noi frega cazzi!Continua pure,guarda che la vita poi ti presenta il conto....!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Sbricillata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia Tebe. Ma tu l'hai detto! Il valore in discussione non è la fedeltà sessuale, che non è un valore. E' l'ONESTA'. E' il RISPETTO.


Ma noooo sei tu che non capisci sbriciolata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti nascondi dietro i giochi di parole,ma guarda che a noi frega cazzi!Continua pure,guarda che la vita poi ti presenta il conto....!


io continuo si', come del resto lothar


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti nascondi dietro i giochi di parole,ma guarda che a noi frega cazzi!Continua pure,guarda che la vita poi ti presenta il conto....!


arriverà il conto anche a lui, no? perché insomma, anche lui è un bel disonesto, no?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> io continuo si', come del resto lothar


Pensa a te non pensare a lothar...!Pensa a te!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa a te non pensare a lothar...!Pensa a te!


e no, se arriva il conto a me, come dici tu, deve arrivare anche a lothar, perché altrimenti non ci siamo con la giustizia


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa a te non pensare a lothar...!Pensa a te!


io mento quanto lothar. scopo altre come lui. lui dice di credere nella fedeltà, ma di violarla. va bene, allora ci credo anche io, cosi' non mi arriva il conto, cosi' divento onesto finalmente


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono due cose completamente diverse. Lotha parte dall'assunto che sia giusto essere fedeli. Quindi sa di essere nel torto e si nasconde. HL pensa che il suo modo di vivere sia giusto... e si nasconde. Io la contraddizione la vedo.


Ma lothar si è sempre professato fedele con sua moglie mentre hl ha detto subito alla moglie che non ci credeva ma lei ha fatto la sorda.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non conosco la tua storia. perciò non posso fare paragoni. 

so solo, che lui ammette, che a casa non gli manca niente, anzi.

ama sua moglie e la vita che hanno. 

ha solo scoperto, che li piace anche fare il fagiano. 

e in questo è onesto, in quanto ammette, che è disonesto ... 

ma nel senso, che ha solo scoperto un suo lato ... 

e non per mascherare una situazione ecc. 

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono due cose completamente diverse. Lotha parte dall'assunto che sia giusto essere fedeli. Quindi sa di essere nel torto e si nasconde. HL pensa che il suo modo di vivere sia giusto... e si nasconde. Io la contraddizione la vedo.


ma ti rendi conto lui sbaglia con dolo, ed è più onesto...davvero incredibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è questo il punto.. si parla del risultato in caso di scoperta.


la differenza è questa: nel caso di Lothar sua moglie si troverebbe davanti un marito che ha sbagliato, ed ammette di aver sbagliato. Nel caso di HL la moglie si troverebbe davanti una persona che non conosceva.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> e no, se arriva il conto a me, come dici tu, deve arrivare anche a lothar, perché altrimenti non ci siamo con la giustizia


Io mi auguro che arrivi a te in un modo e a lothar in un altro.Credo che lothar meriti un conto meno salato,se pensi di stare meglio con te stesso pensando che sei sullo stesso piano di uno "scorretto" benissimo!Io non mi sentirei meglio,ma ti capisco,vi hanno cresciuti così,guardando gli altri quando vi conviene e fregandovene quando non vi conviene!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non conosco la tua storia. perciò non posso fare paragoni.
> 
> ...


ma mascherare cosa? siamo traditori, punto.
poi uno va a guardare le dinamiche, ma siamo due traditori


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la differenza è questa: nel caso di Lothar sua moglie si troverebbe davanti un marito che ha sbagliato, ed ammette di aver sbagliato. Nel caso di HL la moglie si troverebbe davanti una persona che non conosceva.


ma perché non mi rispondi più?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi auguro che arrivi a te in un modo e a lothar in un altro.Credo che lothar meriti un conto meno salato,se pensi di stare meglio con te stesso pensando che sei sullo stesso piano di uno "scorretto" benissimo!Io non mi sentirei meglio,ma ti capisco,vi hanno cresciuti così,guardando gli altri quando vi conviene e fregandovene quando non vi conviene!


ma voi chi?


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

io credo che alla fine il micione inspiri simpatia proprio perchè ha un fifa blu della moglie, il che lo rimette nei ranghi, ovvero nell'idea comune di coppia, ove non si "può" fare ciò che si vuole

invece chi dichiara di non essere interessato alle relazioni extra del partner, scardina l'idea di coppia apparendo per lo più menefreghista, secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma perché non mi rispondi più?


un panino... posso?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lothar si è sempre professato fedele con sua moglie mentre hl ha detto subito alla moglie che non ci credeva ma lei ha fatto la sorda.


comunque, ammetto le mie gravissime colpe e torno al lavoro, che chiama. Confesso di essere traditore, ma di credere alla fedeltà come valore, che tuttavia calpesto per il bene del mio uccello. Confesso di pensare che mia moglie se mi tradisce la lascio, ma io faccio il cazzo che mi pare. Confesso di ritenere delle gran troie senza palle quelle che me la danno, l'unica donna fedele è mia moglie, assieme a mia mamma e mia sorella. Ecco, mi sono liberato, ora sono nel club degli scorretti onesti.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un panino... posso?


tacci tua


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lothar si è sempre professato fedele con sua moglie mentre hl ha detto subito alla moglie che non ci credeva ma lei ha fatto la sorda.


Mah... io credo che ci abbia sentito bene invece. Lo dice anche HL di avere sbagliato in questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io mento quanto lothar. scopo altre come lui. lui dice di credere nella fedeltà, ma di violarla. va bene, allora ci credo anche io, cosi' non mi arriva il conto, cosi' divento onesto finalmente


tu menti a tua moglie quanto Lothar mente alla sua. Su questo non ci piove. 
ma.
Il mio dubbio è questo.
Non hai mai sentito di dove essere fedele. Bon, ti credo senza problemi.
Ma sapevi che per tua moglie la fedeltà era importante.
Quindi hai deciso di portare avanti un matrimonio continuando a tradire, senza dirle nulla... perchè comunque credevi nel tuo matrimonio.
Ora qualcosa è cambiato, infatti vuoi cambiare questo equilibrio.
cosa è cambiato?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco che il mio fratello siculo ha centrato il punto!Io non capisco:ho tradito una volta e son stato amante svariate,pure troppe,con l'estrema consapevolezza di non aspettarmi nulla,mi chiami?non mi chiami?resti la donna di un altro non ho diritti non ho doveri,nessuna litania punto!Ogni tanto saltava fuori la frase ti voglio bene,mi pensi?quanto mi pensi?capivo il gioco e non rispondevo,avevano bisogno di un'affettività,o di un affetto quotidiano per non sentirsi del tutto zoccole,perchè volere bene e scopare può essere accettabile,ma scopare senza voler bene non è accettabile da tutte!Scatenerò polemica ma sti cazzi,spesso funziona così!


Non esagerare. Si vuol bene al gatto si vorrà bene a una persona con cui si va a letto? Non tanto ma un po'? E sapere che ogni tanto ci si pensa dovrebbe far parte di quel rapporto. Non un pensiero di struggimento, bata un pensiero di desiderio. L'avrai avuto anche tu. Non era per non sentirti zoccolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma lui spera sempre che all'1 e al 2 si aggiunga qualche altro numeretto
> 
> e invece...che delusione!


mi fa una tenerezza quando scopre che il traditore è l'ennesimo fagiano...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicevo che nel caso specifico del racconto di morettina (*che sarà parente di Brunetta*), quello che scrivevi è ancora più veritiero se si considera che il suo amante non ha famiglia, essendo separato. Cioè, diceva di preoccuparsi del marito di lei che manco conosce, pensa tu.


Non credo. In Italia a essere brune siamo in tante


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè ma questo sempre, e da sempre.
> Da quando siamo adolescenti, il modo è sempre sbagliato...
> 
> prima di una ricorrenza... dopo una ricorrenza... in un periodo difficile... quando tutto sembra andare bene... al telefono, con un messaggio, vedendosi di persona ma lei/lui pensava fosse un appuntamento bello quindi la delusione è stata peggiore. Sentendosi dopo, non sentendosi dopo... è il mio compleanno e non si è degnato di chiamarmi, è il mio compleanno ed ha avuto la faccia tosta di chiamarmi...
> ...


Abbandono a orologeria


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una minchiata, tra l'altro, perchè il tizio è separato.



Intenderà il matrimonio dell'amante, anche se a mio parere ha il timore contrario, che lei lasci il marito e si ritrovi una seconda moglie, che NON vuole.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> io credo che alla fine il micione inspiri simpatia proprio perchè ha un fifa blu della moglie, il che lo rimette nei ranghi, ovvero nell'idea comune di coppia, ove non si "può" fare ciò che si vuole
> 
> invece chi dichiara di non essere interessato alle relazioni extra del partner, scardina l'idea di coppia apparendo per lo più menefreghista, secondo me


questo mi sembra molto condivisibile


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro mio non si tratta di essere guru..ma realista e terreno.Io uno stop tipo quello di Katia,lo metto sempre in conto..perche'le amanti sono deboli,indecise,insicure,senza palle...ad esempio,mi e'capitata tipa che al sabato mi da'app.to x il lunedi'pom..e mezz'ora prima con scusa disdice.Quindi cosa vuoi che sia un'abbandono con sms...forse farei lo stesso anch'io.Ti e'servita..ti e'piaciuta...6 mesi anche troppi..puf..si butta via.e avanti un'altra...mica e'un matrimonio no??


Cosa pensi di te stesso?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco che il mio fratello siculo ha centrato il punto!Io non capisco:ho tradito una volta e son stato amante svariate,pure troppe,con l'estrema consapevolezza di non aspettarmi nulla,mi chiami?non mi chiami?resti la donna di un altro non ho diritti non ho doveri,nessuna litania punto!Ogni tanto saltava fuori la frase ti voglio bene,mi pensi?quanto mi pensi?capivo il gioco e non rispondevo,avevano bisogno di un'affettività,o di un affetto quotidiano per non sentirsi del tutto zoccole,perchè volere bene e scopare può essere accettabile,ma scopare senza voler bene non è accettabile da tutte!Scatenerò polemica ma sti cazzi,spesso funziona così!


iò tuo amico sicul0 in passato ha ripetuto più volte che ogni storia è a se...della nostra katia sappiamo poco perché va e viene, ma sappiamo che si conoscevano d 20 anni...e poi negli ultimi sei mesi che non son tanti ma neppure poco il rapsto si è infittito, ci saranno state mail, telefonate sms...poi sono stati insieme..e poi ancora..e poi credo che nel pentolone ci stiano tutti gli ingredienti giusti per un voler bene....se avesse con lui fatto solo sesso figurati se starebbe qui a chiedersi come mai l'ha lasciata così e bla bla bla...certo la loro era comunue una storia clandestina senza inizio ne fine certa, ma questo non vuol dire che non ci si affezioni a qualcuno anche così...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la casta dei traditori .
> siamo qui per parlare e spesso succede che lo si faccia di cose anche non toccate con mano, santo cielo non se ne può più di questa tesi che se non sei non puoi.


Ma anche chi è stato tradito dice che chi non l'ha vissuto non può capire. Io non capivo finché non è successo a me.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi per parlare degli effetti devastanti della cocaina la devi sniffare?


No. Ma per sapere quanto è piacevole sì. Infatti io non capisco chi fuma.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu menti a tua moglie quanto Lothar mente alla sua. Su questo non ci piove.
> ma.
> Il mio dubbio è questo.
> Non hai mai sentito di dove essere fedele. Bon, ti credo senza problemi.
> ...


Non hai mai sentito di dove essere fedele. Bon, ti credo senza problemi.: ok

Ma sapevi che per tua moglie la fedeltà era importante.: vero

Quindi hai deciso di portare avanti un matrimonio continuando a tradire,  senza dirle nulla... perchè comunque credevi nel tuo matrimonio.: io credevo di far bene, sbagliando magari, ma ero convinto che la fedeltà fosse un non valore, lei che ci credeva sbagliava. Credevo che il massimo che le dovevo era far finta di essere fedele. L'errore di base è stato quello di decidere per lei, non ci piove.

Ora qualcosa è cambiato, infatti vuoi cambiare questo equilibrio.
cosa è cambiato?: eravamo entrati in un periodo di crisi e stavo/sto provando a risolverlo.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

:carneval:





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eggià, figurati se noi, utenti si un forum sul tradimento, possiamo capire.....


:carneval:


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Questa storia è nata intenzionalmente e consapevolmente, nelsenso che insieme abbiamo deciso prima di sentirci, poi di vederci. Dopo di continuare a vederci ancora quando si poteva e di sentirci ogni giorno. Conoscevamo le nostre situazioni familiari e ci andava bene così. Mai una discussione o un contrasto. Improvvisamente un messaggio e si chiude per sempre. Capirate che sono un po' perplessa...



è chiaro che, non era un piano perfetto.
anzi, faceva proprio schifo.


(...)

WAIT

cosa ho detto?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche chi è stato tradito dice che chi non l'ha vissuto non può capire. Io non capivo finché non è successo a me.


Ciao Brunetta,

è un pò differente ...

nel senso, da una parte, si è attivi ... con mille scusanti e alibi ... come se non vivessimo sulla stessa terra.


dall'altra subisci ... è una cosa che ti piove a dosso ... non lo hai cercato ... è molto più difficile da capire ...

credo, penso  ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

mah....


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Trappola?
> 
> Lui sposato, tu sposata.
> Ti ha attirato con promesse di vita assieme e felicità sempiterna?
> ...


La mia rabbia è rivolta innanzitutto a me. Se potessi riavvolgere il nastro non farei nulla di quello che ho fatto. Non essendo una "traditrice seriale", ma alle prime armi, mi sono lasciata coinvolgere fin troppo. La conseguenza è che adesso tornare alla vita precedente è molto difficile.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La mia rabbia è rivolta innanzitutto a me. Se potessi riavvolgere il nastro non farei nulla di quello che ho fatto. Non essendo una "traditrice seriale", ma alle prime armi, mi sono lasciata coinvolgere fin troppo. La conseguenza è che adesso tornare alla vita precedente è molto difficile.


Bè. Non dovresti mai pentirti di quello che fai... non credo tu sia stata obbligata e ora lo dici solo perchè lui ha chiuso...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non credo che lothar sia sto cuore di pietra che dice di essere


A lui interessa aver altro di pietra


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La mia rabbia è rivolta innanzitutto a me. Se potessi riavvolgere il nastro non farei nulla di quello che ho fatto. Non essendo una "traditrice seriale", ma alle prime armi, mi sono lasciata coinvolgere fin troppo. La conseguenza è che adesso tornare alla vita precedente è molto difficile.



non ci tornare, tu non sei fatta per avere marito e figli, sei anima libera, sei fatta per cogliere il meglio di ogni fiore e poi levarti in volo prima che l'inverno ne faccia raggrinzire le corolle.
non lasciare che la vita terrestre ti coinvolga.

ah, non so dove vivi però prova a sentire per dei corsi serali per aspiranti seriali, lì ti spiegano tutto e forniscono un valido sostegno psicologico per le nuove. poi di solito con quelle del gruppo si lega abbastanza e si mangiano i pasticcini.

dai che va bene così! non mollare!


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A lui interessa aver altro di pietra


:rotfl:te possino


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

*Col passare delle ore...*

...la nebbia si dirada e vedo tutto un po' più chiaro. Ho esagerato a scrivere "vita distrutta...", cioè non ho spiegato bene cosa intendevo... non che la mia vita sia stata distrutta da quel messaggio. E' un insieme di fattori: la delusione profonda per non aver meritato una spiegazione (ripeto: avevamo un ottimo rapporto), la richiesta sua di non telefonargli o scrivergli più, dover tornare indietro a una vita che evidentemente non mi soddisfaceva pienamente (altrimenti la storia con lui non sarebbe mai iniziata) e tanto altro...


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco che il mio fratello siculo ha centrato il punto!Io non capisco:ho tradito una volta e son stato amante svariate,pure troppe,con l'estrema consapevolezza di non aspettarmi nulla,mi chiami?non mi chiami?resti la donna di un altro non ho diritti non ho doveri,nessuna litania punto!Ogni tanto saltava fuori la frase ti voglio bene,mi pensi?quanto mi pensi?capivo il gioco e non rispondevo,avevano bisogno di un'affettività,o di un affetto quotidiano per non sentirsi del tutto zoccole,perchè volere bene e scopare può essere accettabile,ma scopare senza voler bene non è accettabile da tutte!Scatenerò polemica ma sti cazzi,spesso funziona così!



Polemica?

Straquoto, 'per non sentirsi troie si dicono innamorate', meglio Lothar, mille volte.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La mia rabbia è rivolta innanzitutto a me. Se potessi riavvolgere il nastro non farei nulla di quello che ho fatto. Non essendo una "traditrice seriale", ma alle prime armi, mi sono lasciata coinvolgere fin troppo. La conseguenza è che adesso tornare alla vita precedente è molto difficile.


probabilmente di sei innamorata di lui, probabilmente hai riposto in quella persona la fiducia per un futuro assieme..
non so e non ho ancora ben capito
ovviamente oggi ti manca, e in più ti senti tradita nei modi e nei fatti che ti ha lasciata con un semplice sms, senza darti alcuna spiegazione
e questa è la cosa più brutta che si possa fare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io cmq oggi mi rendo conto che non riesco a farmi capire...quindi mi arrendo


ma guarda che ti sei fatta capire benissimo.... 

io a meno di richieste particolari sono per la coppia aperta. Purtroppo la mia attuale donna ha preteso la fedeltà. E quindi che fedeltà sia.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma *guarda che ti sei fatta capire benissimo*....
> 
> io a meno di richieste particolari sono per la coppia aperta. Purtroppo la mia attuale donna ha preteso la fedeltà. E quindi che fedeltà sia.


dici? non mi sembrava...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Polemica?
> 
> Straquoto, *'per non sentirsi troie si dicono innamorate'*, meglio Lothar, mille volte.


perdonatemi ma io sta cosa non riesco proprio a condividerla


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> Non hai mai sentito di dove essere fedele. Bon, ti credo senza problemi.: ok
> 
> Ma sapevi che per tua moglie la fedeltà era importante.: vero
> 
> ...


Ribadisco che la fedeltà NON è un valore. E' un comportamento che PUO' riflettere l'onestà dal momento che si è dichiarato di voler essere fedeli... come il suo contrario PUO' riflettere l'onestà in una coppia aperta.
Per il neretto:
ecchellallà. 
E proprio adesso, guarda tu le coincidenze, diventa impellente per te *dimostrare *che la fedeltà di tua moglie per te non è importante. Fino ad ora l'hai sempre accettata, seppure sbagliata, nell'indifferenza. A me questo fa pensare... a te?


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> probabilmente di sei innamorata di lui, probabilmente hai riposto in quella persona la fiducia per un futuro assieme..
> non so e non ho ancora ben capito
> ovviamente oggi ti manca, e in più ti senti tradita nei modi e nei fatti che ti ha lasciata con un semplice sms, senza darti alcuna spiegazione
> e questa è la cosa più brutta che si possa fare


Odio ammetterlo, ma probabilmente mi sono innamorata di lui


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La mia rabbia è rivolta innanzitutto a me. Se potessi riavvolgere il nastro non farei nulla di quello che ho fatto. *Non essendo una "traditrice seriale", ma alle prime armi*, mi sono lasciata coinvolgere fin troppo. La conseguenza è che adesso tornare alla vita precedente è molto difficile.


sei pregata di mandare curriculum vitae sessuale via messaggio privato allegando foto e contatto telefonico.

grazie.
OV


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Odio ammetterlo, ma probabilmente mi sono innamorata di lui


odi ammetterlo perchè sei stata ferita
perchè avevi riposto in lui la massima fiducia 
e lui ha stracciato tutto
posso capirti


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi spiego meglio. Il punto non è lasciare la moglie per scegliere l'amante, ma accoppiarsi con o senza sentimento e/o avere comprensione per chi, magari cedendo ad una debolezza, cede al sentimento che tentava di contrastare. Tu mi dici che lothar ha ragione a disprezzare perchè loro sono infedeli e non meritano stima. Allora disprezza se stesso. Lothar, tu ti disprezzi?


Io continuo a chiederglielo ma non risponde.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dici? non mi sembrava...


hai presente la storia del "non c'è peggior...."

:up:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai presente la storia del "non c'è peggior...."
> 
> :up:


:kiss:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ribadisco che la fedeltà NON è un valore. E' un comportamento che PUO' riflettere l'onestà dal momento che si è dichiarato di voler essere fedeli... come il suo contrario PUO' riflettere l'onestà in una coppia aperta.
> Per il neretto:
> ecchellallà.
> E proprio adesso, guarda tu le coincidenze, diventa impellente per te *dimostrare *che la fedeltà di tua moglie per te non è importante. Fino ad ora l'hai sempre accettata, seppure sbagliata, nell'indifferenza. A me questo fa pensare... a te?


senti sbri, se non vuoi credermi, fai pure. ma io l'ho detto dal primo giorno che ero qui come la penso, e la sostanza non è cambiata. Nel mio primo 3D ho scritto che per me la fedeltà di mia moglie non è importante. L'unica cosa che non avevo rivelato era la mia crisi di coppia, che non volevo rivelare. Sei liberissima di non credermi. Ma ti posso assicurare che io, nei primi anni del nostro rapporto, ho tentato in tutti i modi di farle capire che per quel che mi riguardava, poteva essermi infedele. Proprio perché, se lo avesse fatto, avrebbe indirettamente approvato il mio modo di vedere. Ho tentato di convincerla della bontà delle mie idee, fallendo. 
Io non credo nella fedeltà ed ho fatto l'errore di stabilire un rapporto con chi ci crede. Abbiamo avuto una crisi, ora quasi risolta. Manca solo il desiderio  equi davvero non so che fare. Rimango in questo rapporto per lei ed i figli, perché voglio loro bene e non vorrei farli soffrire. Ho preso dei rischi con il tradimento e continuo a prenderne, ed in questo sbaglio, come tuttavia sbaglia lothar.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> ...la nebbia si dirada e vedo tutto un po' più chiaro. Ho esagerato a scrivere "vita distrutta...", cioè non ho spiegato bene cosa intendevo... non che la mia vita sia stata distrutta da quel messaggio. E' un insieme di fattori: la delusione profonda per non aver meritato una spiegazione (ripeto: avevamo un ottimo rapporto), la richiesta sua di non telefonargli o scrivergli più, dover tornare indietro a una vita che evidentemente non mi soddisfaceva pienamente (altrimenti la storia con lui non sarebbe mai iniziata) e tanto altro...


Quindi, fammi esattamente capire,
ti sei lanciata dentro una discarica, piena di melma, dove i cani randagi espletano i loro bisogni, dove scavando a fondo ci puoi trovare bidoni pieni di assorbenti usati,
e speravi di uscirne fuori reggendo in mano una pepita d'oro profumata di sciampagna?

WAIT.

cosa ho detto?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse perchè se tu gli dici: quello che fai è sbagliato, lui ti risponde: è vero. Poi aggiunge: ma io così mi sento vivo, questo mi dà la carica e mi diverte... finchè posso lo faccio, tanto sono volpe e nessuno mi becca. E se mi dovessero beccare... finito tutto.
> A parte il fatto che poi... quando leggo dei suoi tradimenti... a baciarsi al parcheggio dell'iper per poi venire scaricati... e ci ride sopra...io rido con lui.
> Ma quanti ne trovi che ti raccontano una cosa così, dài.
> Qua dentro io spesso(per carità, mica sempre, eh?) ho sentito raccontare dei guinness dei primati della trombata di cui non mi fregava nulla e risultavano anche abbastanza incredibili: per forza che la simpatia va a Lothar.


Tanto non è tuo marito. Tanto non è il tuo amante. Tanto non sei donna tu. Non riesco a capirti. Scrivi sempre cose intelligenti e profonde e poi scrivi una cosa così?! :unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> senti sbri, se non vuoi credermi, fai pure. ma io l'ho detto dal primo giorno che ero qui come la penso, e la sostanza non è cambiata. Nel mio primo 3D ho scritto che per me la fedeltà di mia moglie non è importante. L'unica cosa che non avevo rivelato era la mia crisi di coppia, che non volevo rivelare. Sei liberissima di non credermi. Ma ti posso assicurare che io, nei primi anni del nostro rapporto, ho tentato in tutti i modi di farle capire che per quel che mi riguardava, poteva essermi infedele. Proprio perché, se lo avesse fatto, avrebbe indirettamente approvato il mio modo di vedere. Ho tentato di convincerla della bontà delle mie idee, fallendo.
> Io non credo nella fedeltà ed ho fatto l'errore di stabilire un rapporto con chi ci crede. Abbiamo avuto una crisi, ora quasi risolta. Manca solo il desiderio  equi davvero non so che fare. Rimango in questo rapporto per lei ed i figli, perché voglio loro bene e non vorrei farli soffrire. Ho preso dei rischi con il tradimento e continuo a prenderne, ed in questo sbaglio, come tuttavia sbaglia lothar.


aggiungo che posso spiegartelo nel dettaglio il mio percorso, giusto o sbagliato. Io non voglio dimostrare nulla. Non avevo rivelato di avere un rapporto in crisi, e va bene, ma per il resto le mie idee sono quelle. Ripeto, non mi interessa dimostrare nulla, solo capire certi meccanismi, anche per me. Se tu non mi credi, sono a disposizione per spiegare. Ma non potresti provare, dico provare, a partire dal presupposto che dico quel che penso?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> senti sbri, se non vuoi credermi, fai pure. ma io l'ho detto dal primo giorno che ero qui come la penso, e la sostanza non è cambiata. Nel mio primo 3D ho scritto che per me la fedeltà di mia moglie non è importante. L'unica cosa che non avevo rivelato era la mia crisi di coppia, che non volevo rivelare. Sei liberissima di non credermi. Ma ti posso assicurare che io, nei primi anni del nostro rapporto, ho tentato in tutti i modi di farle capire che per quel che mi riguardava, poteva essermi infedele. Proprio perché, se lo avesse fatto, avrebbe indirettamente approvato il mio modo di vedere. Ho tentato di convincerla della bontà delle mie idee, fallendo.
> Io non credo nella fedeltà ed ho fatto l'errore di stabilire un rapporto con chi ci crede. Abbiamo avuto una crisi, ora quasi risolta. Manca solo il desiderio equi davvero non so che fare. Rimango in questo rapporto per lei ed i figli, perché voglio loro bene e non vorrei farli soffrire. Ho preso dei rischi con il tradimento e continuo a prenderne, ed in questo sbaglio, come tuttavia sbaglia lothar.


Sai che a volte penso che vivete meglio voi?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche la mia.
> anche perché se c'è una cosa che mipare non faccia è circuire delle ingenue o ragazze che non sappiano a che cosa stanno andando incontro.
> una come mia figlia lothar la rispetta,non ho dubbi.d'altronde come farebbe con me


Ah capito! Il problema non ci tocca perché noi non siamo zoccole e le nostre figlie nemmeno.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne riparliamo quando ti tornerà a casa con le mutande rotte bello mio....!:up:


Quoto con entusiasmo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:



guarda che io me li sto segnando tutti. Ti toccherà passare un paio d'ore a baciarmi la guancia


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sai che a volte penso che vivete meglio voi?


io credo che la cosa ideale sia un fedele con una fedele, od un aperto con un'aperta. Il casino succede nel mix. Solo che queste cose non ci vengono insegnate a scuola, affrontiamo la vita cosi' come viene. Invece io spieghero' ai miei figli che debbono ben guardarsi dentro per capire come sono, cosa vogliono davvero e non impegnarsi alla fedeltà se non la sentono come valore, perché è un casino totale


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> guarda che io me li sto segnando tutti. Ti toccherà passare un paio d'ore a baciarmi la guancia


vabbè


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto con entusiasmo.


ma magari si avverasse, vi sarei grato per sempre


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

non è che non ti si creda...certe emozioni e comportamenti potrebbero anche sorprendere te al momento in cui tu venissi a conoscenza che mentre credevi tua moglie a casa lei era con un altro completamente presa da lui, corpo e mente.
secondo me checché tu ne dica non è un'immagine facile da digerire.più per i baci, le carezze, la complicità che inevitabilmente sta dietro a qualsiasi rapporto anche fuggevole 





Highlander ha detto:


> aggiungo che posso spiegartelo nel dettaglio il mio percorso, giusto o sbagliato. Io non voglio dimostrare nulla. Non avevo rivelato di avere un rapporto in crisi, e va bene, ma per il resto le mie idee sono quelle. Ripeto, non mi interessa dimostrare nulla, solo capire certi meccanismi, anche per me. Se tu non mi credi, sono a disposizione per spiegare. Ma non potresti provare, dico provare, a partire dal presupposto che dico quel che penso?


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io non ce l'ho col micione, mi chiedevo solo perché alcuni utenti, molto intransigenti con chi tradisce, non lo sono con lothar, solo questo. Per capire la logica


Posso scrivere solo come la pensio io:

credo ad un decimo delle sue avventure, inoltre mi sembra tutto cosi senza senso, che, fossi sua moglie e lo scoprissi gli procurerei immediatamente uno psicologo, insomma, magari mio marito mi avesse tradita mille volte per gioco.

Non riesco proprio a prendermela con lui, trovo patetica la sua vita, se è vera.

Riguardo alla fedeltà della moglie, mai dire mai.

Un mio conoscente al ritorno improvviso da un viaggio di lavoro ha trovato la moglie in camera con un comune amico, pure lui avrebbe messo la mano sul fuoco. E' finita non male, malissimo (carcere per il tradito).


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io credo che la cosa ideale sia un fedele con una fedele, od un aperto con un'aperta. Il casino succede nel mix. Solo che queste cose non ci vengono insegnate a scuola, affrontiamo la vita cosi' come viene. Invece io spieghero' ai miei figli che debbono ben guardarsi dentro per capire come sono, cosa vogliono davvero e non impegnarsi alla fedeltà se non la sentono come valore, perché è un casino totale


eh ma mica è facile? che facciamo ci marchiamo a fuoco? 
io credo invece che nella maggior parte dei casi gli opposti, nel bene o nel male, si attraggono


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io credo che la cosa ideale sia un fedele con una fedele, od un aperto con un'aperta. Il casino succede nel mix. Solo che queste cose non ci vengono insegnate a scuola, affrontiamo la vita cosi' come viene. Invece io spieghero' ai miei figli che debbono ben guardarsi dentro per capire come sono, cosa vogliono davvero e non impegnarsi alla fedeltà se non la sentono come valore, perché è un casino totale


Ciao,

qua ti straquoto!!!

lo ho scritto dall'altra parte ... credo che sia proprio così!

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Odio ammetterlo, ma probabilmente mi sono innamorata di lui


... non è più probabile che sia una sbandata? Senza la quale, del resto, non avresti tradito...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che non ti si creda...certe emozioni e comportamenti potrebbero anche sorprendere te al momento in cui tu venissi a conoscenza che mentre credevi tua moglie a casa lei era con un altro completamente presa da lui, corpo e mente.
> secondo me checché tu ne dica non è un'immagine facile da digerire.più per i baci, le carezze, la complicità che inevitabilmente sta dietro a qualsiasi rapporto anche fuggevole


ci sta. ed infatti, onde evitare questi rischi (e dico rischi, perché non lo so) io credo che la tecnica migliore sia evitare di condividere. Detto questo, io ti posso assicurare che al momento posso digerire la cosa. Perché nella mia mente non intacca il suo ed il mio amore, che secondo me non ha connessioni con il sesso, almeno per me. Il mio amore per lei è la mia dedizione, il fatto che per me lei viene prima etc.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2013)

Quoto completamente highlander, di cui condivido le  perplessità circa la presunta maggiore onestà di Lothar.
Quanto a Katia, mi pare che non essendo nessuno dei due abituati a tradire, si siano trovati a gestire una cosa tutto sommato più grande di loro. Mi fanno tenerezza. Entrambi. Entrambi, soprattutto Katia, avevano firse bisogno di prendere coscienza che il loro matrimonio non era più abbastanza buono. Ora, Lui ha deciso che alla fine il suo lo è ancora. Lei può ora meditare cosa fare del suo... Quindi questa storia è servita, e molto, a entrambi. Buono.:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eppero' io la capisco la disperazione, non la provo, ma la capisco. Perché non si puo" capire che ci sono persone che non hanno bisogno della fedeltà sessuale per sentirsi amate?


Provo a spiegartelo. Se la fedeltà sessuale non è importante è perché il sesso in sé non è poi così importante e coinvolgente al punto da suscitare un sentimento che possa mettere in pericolo la coppia matrimoniale. Giusto? Allora se non è così importante perché fare sesso con altri se sai che all'altra questa cosa fa male?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh ma mica è facile? che facciamo ci marchiamo a fuoco?
> io credo invece che nella maggior parte dei casi gli opposti, nel bene o nel male, si attraggono


hahah, marchio, magari col simbolo...

seriamente, basterebbe parlarne e sdoganare le persone che non credono nella fedeltà


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non si tratta di marcare a fuoco ...

ma in sostanza ci sono tre modi ... copiando la natura.

non mi sembra giusto, che si dia per scontato, che solo la monogamia sia giusta. 

credo, che alla base di tutto basta essere chiari ... ma per esserlo devi sapere ... e imparare a conoscerti. 

poi, ovvio, uno può scoprire ... che forse ha scelto una cosa che non fa per lui e cambia ...

ma ciò è possibile ... solo, se si è chiari ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provo a spiegartelo. Se la fedeltà sessuale non è importante è perché il sesso in sé non è poi così importante e coinvolgente al punto da suscitare un sentimento che possa mettere in pericolo la coppia matrimoniale. Giusto? Allora se non è così importante perché fare sesso con altri se sai che all'altra questa cosa fa male?


dai, sai bene che non stanno cosi' le cose, non fare sofismi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io lo potrei sapere, ma dicevo di non volerlo sapere per lei, perché lei era una fedele e leggeva l'assenza di gelosia come assenza di amore


Ci credo. Vuol dire che non hai paura che facendo sesso con altri (tutto teorico perché, visto il tipo, è evidente che lei non lo farebbe) possa provare un sentimento per altri e perdere quello che ha per te.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> hahah, marchio, magari col simbolo...
> 
> seriamente, basterebbe parlarne e sdoganare le persone che non credono nella fedeltà


si. ma tu pensa due che iniziano a frequentarsi... 

A: ciao sono Simy e sono fedele
B: ciao io sono Highlander e sono infedele convinto, anzi per me la fedeltà non è un valore.
A: ok, vaffanculo non mi interessi ciao.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci credo. Vuol dire che non hai paura che facendo sesso con altri (tutto teorico perché, visto il tipo, è evidente che lei non lo farebbe) possa provare un sentimento per altri e perdere quello che ha per te.


qui hai proprio centrato un elemento: io non ho mai avuto questo dubbio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io credo che la cosa ideale sia un fedele con una fedele, od un aperto con un'aperta. Il casino succede nel mix. Solo che queste cose non ci vengono insegnate a scuola, affrontiamo la vita cosi' come viene. Invece io spieghero' ai miei figli che debbono ben guardarsi dentro per capire come sono, cosa vogliono davvero e non impegnarsi alla fedeltà se non la sentono come valore, perché è un casino totale


la cosa ideale sarebbe prendere "accordi contrattuali" prima. Il problema sussiste quando ci si sveglia troppo tardi. 

Purtroppo l'unico neo è che non avresti dovuto parlarne a tua moglie tramite frasette ma in modo chiaro e sincero. Questo i primi anni.

Nemmeno io mi preoccuperei molto del tradimento della mia attuale donna. Ma lei ha preteso la fedeltà ed io non sopporto il non rispetto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto non è tuo marito. Tanto non è il tuo amante. Tanto non sei donna tu. Non riesco a capirti. Scrivi sempre cose intelligenti e profonde e poi scrivi una cosa così?! :unhappy:


Non è quello il punto. Se si fa la guerra dai bastioni, si fa la guerra dai bastioni... ma credi di convertire qualche traditore? Ci si confronta. Per fare questo si deve partire alla pari. Nessuno su un piedistallo a giudicare. Certo che non è mio marito... oppure no? Oppure parlando con Lothar senza mettergli un coltello alla gola ottengo uno scambio onesto e magari questo mi aiuta?
:singleeye:


----------



## Gian (20 Marzo 2013)

quando si fanno nuove conoscenze
in prospettiva "nuova relazione" è molto
importante affermare di essere fedeli
e infatti molte donne lo chiedono.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si. ma tu pensa due che iniziano a frequentarsi...
> 
> A: ciao sono Simy e sono fedele
> B: ciao io sono Highlander e sono infedele convinto, anzi per me la fedeltà non è un valore.
> A: ok, vaffanculo non mi interessi ciao.


hahahahah, già, ma se io sin da piccolo so che essere come sono non è un "male", mi accetto e provo a vivere apertamente


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ci sta. ed infatti, onde evitare questi rischi (e dico rischi, perché non lo so) io credo che la tecnica migliore sia evitare di condividere. Detto questo, io ti posso assicurare che al momento posso digerire la cosa. Perché nella mia mente non intacca il suo *ed il mio amore, che secondo me non ha connessioni con il sesso, *almeno per me. Il mio amore per lei è la mia dedizione, il fatto che per me lei viene prima etc.


questo è il punto.mi pare che spesso esca la distinzione del sesso fine a se stesso che per me non esiste in verità.
nessuno si accoppia senza empatia, a volte tenerezza, dolcezza, complicità , intrigo mentale...
ben altro che una copula...roba indigesta


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [mia opinnione]
> 
> Fedeltà=mantenere le promesse
> 
> ...


E avendo amanti queste promesse sono mantenute?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> quando si fanno nuove conoscenze
> in prospettiva "nuova relazione" è molto
> importante affermare di essere fedeli
> e infatti molte donne lo chiedono.


io non l'ho mai chiesto...  ecco dove sbaglio


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la cosa ideale sarebbe prendere "accordi contrattuali" prima. Il problema sussiste quando ci si sveglia troppo tardi.
> 
> Purtroppo l'unico neo è che non avresti dovuto parlarne a tua moglie tramite frasette ma in modo chiaro e sincero. Questo i primi anni.
> 
> Nemmeno io mi preoccuperei molto del tradimento della mia attuale donna. Ma lei ha preteso la fedeltà ed io non sopporto il non rispetto....


esatto, pienamente d'accordo. Io credevo di averlo fatto per lei, ma lasciamo stare, mi hanno bastonato abbastanza ed evito di spiegare...-)


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è il punto.mi pare che spesso esca la distinzione del sesso fine a se stesso che per me non esiste in verità.
> nessuno si accoppia senza empatia, a volte tenerezza, dolcezza, complicità , intrigo mentale...
> ben altro che una copula...roba indigesta


ma minerva sai quante troie ci sono al mondo? secondo te ci mettono empatia?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> esatto, pienamente d'accordo. Io credevo di averlo fatto per lei, ma lasciamo stare, mi hanno bastonato abbastanza ed evito di spiegare...-)


bravo...io fossi in te non ritornerei sull'argomento,...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non l'ho mai chiesto...  ecco dove sbaglio


io sono, ehm, fedele...famo roba?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è il punto.mi pare che spesso esca la distinzione del sesso fine a se stesso che per me non esiste in verità.
> nessuno si accoppia senza empatia, a volte tenerezza, dolcezza, complicità , intrigo mentale...
> ben altro che una copula...roba indigesta


Ciao,

ho provato a seguire questo discorso ... cioè, sesso senza empatia ecc. 

allora diventa assecondare la voglia di sesso ... e qui, ho smesso di pensare ...

ho solo visto, tante brutte cose ... STOP. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> aggiungo che posso spiegartelo nel dettaglio il mio percorso, giusto o sbagliato. Io non voglio dimostrare nulla. Non avevo rivelato di avere un rapporto in crisi, e va bene, ma per il resto le mie idee sono quelle. Ripeto, non mi interessa dimostrare nulla, solo capire certi meccanismi, anche per me. Se tu non mi credi, sono a disposizione per spiegare. Ma non potresti provare, dico provare, a partire dal presupposto che dico quel che penso?


Ma perchè, che gli dèi mi aiutino, parti sempre da questa contrapposizione. Stai in difesa che mi pari Buffon. Ma io non voglio dimostrare che tu sei in malafede con me. Diciamo che vedo la cosa da fuori, e osservo. Cose che magari a te, che la guardi da dentro, sembrano diverse. E provo a provocarti per vedere se discutendone ne esce qualcosa. 
Ma se vuoi solo il mio placet a me sta bene pure dartelo.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io sono, ehm, fedele...famo roba?


stupido! 
m'avanzi sempre 'na dozzina de cappuccini te :saggio:

ps. che ce stai a prova' per caso?


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma minerva sai quante troie ci sono al mondo? secondo te ci mettono empatia?


parlavamo di relazioni o di rapporti mercenari?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho provato a seguire questo discorso ... cioè, sesso senza empatia ecc.
> 
> ...


ragazze fate le brave: la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sono cani che si scoperebbero qualunque cosa. perdonatemi la crudezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah capito! Il problema non ci tocca perché noi non siamo zoccole e le nostre figlie nemmeno.


non era quello il senso


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavamo di relazioni o di rapporti mercenari?


mercenari


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ragazze fate le brave: la* stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sono cani che si scoperebbero qualunque cosa. *perdonatemi la crudezza



:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> *io credo che la cosa ideale sia un fedele con una fedele, od un aperto con un'aperta.* Il casino succede nel mix. Solo che queste cose non ci vengono insegnate a scuola, affrontiamo la vita cosi' come viene. Invece io spieghero' ai miei figli che debbono ben guardarsi dentro per capire come sono, cosa vogliono davvero e non impegnarsi alla fedeltà se non la sentono come valore, perché è un casino totale


ma pure io.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavamo di relazioni o di rapporti mercenari?


cioé, non puoi scindere. ci sono uomini che vanno addirittura a troie, evidentemente ce ne sono ancora di più che scopano senza empatia. capisci?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma minerva sai quante troie ci sono al mondo? secondo te ci mettono empatia?


Ciao,

il fatto è ... che c'è domanda ... è più da una parte che dall'altra ...

giustificare così ... un pò facilino ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:


scusa simy, ma fai una prova. avvicina uno sconosciuto e digli di scopare. Fallo dieci volte, la mia statistica è 9 si su 10


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il fatto è ... che c'è domanda ... è più da una parte che dall'altra ...
> 
> ...


sienne, cara, anche tu, fai una prova. Metti una mano tra le gambe al tuo collega vediamo che fa


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> scusa simy, ma fai una prova. avvicina uno sconosciuto e digli di scopare. Fallo dieci volte, la mia statistica è 9 si su 10


guarda mi fido sulla parola...non ci tengo a fare sta prova...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e perché? perché ammette senza se e senza ma che la infedeltà sessuale è sbagliata? Ma se è cosi', lui è più scorretto di me, perché viola le regole scientemente, mentre io meno, o no?


Scorretto fa un po' ridere però. Sembra che vi riferiate a scrivere qual è con l'apostrofo. In effetti Lothar scrive sempre un maschile con l'apostrofo. Sarà questa la scorrettezza?:carneval:


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ragazze fate le brave: la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sono cani che si scoperebbero qualunque cosa. perdonatemi la crudezza


in effetti sei stato MOLTO crudo
comunque non condivido questa tua teoria
ci sono uomini e UOMINI
come ci sono donne e DONNE


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ragazze fate le brave: la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sono cani che si scoperebbero qualunque cosa. perdonatemi la crudezza


Ciao,

giusto!

ed è perciò ... che non mi sento per niente lusingata, quando uno mi si struscia in torno! 
anche se lo fa con classe ed è bello, intelligente ecc. 

io chiudo la discussione qui ... 

perché secondo me, oggi, si dovrebbe "tradire" molto meno che una volta ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> in effetti sei stato MOLTO crudo
> comunque non condivido questa tua teoria
> ci sono uomini e UOMINI
> come ci sono donne e DONNE


se se, vediamoli a letto con una figa come reagiscono.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mercenari


cioè tu vai a meretrici?
e tutta questa solfa per uno che paga per fare sesso?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> giusto!
> 
> ...


invece no, oggi si tradisce di più, perché siamo più liberi di essere quel che siamo. questa è la verità. I ricchi hanno sempre tradito, da che mondo è mondo


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> scusa simy, ma fai una prova. avvicina uno sconosciuto e digli di scopare. Fallo dieci volte, la mia statistica è 9 si su 10


ritengo che in funzione proprio dell'approccio 
la mia statistica è inversa alla tua


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè tu vai a meretrici?
> e tutta questa solfa per uno che paga per fare sesso?


minerva, fai la brava, leggi bene


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che in funzione proprio dell'approccio
> la mia statistica è inversa alla tua


ahahahahahah, ma te se proprio un birichino


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se se, vediamoli a letto con una figa come reagiscono.


non è proprio così, non associamoci agli animali


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ahahahahahah, ma te se proprio un birichino


vabbè facciamo la prova....

famo roba?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è proprio così


guarda, sostenere che gli uomini non sono cani vogliosi è davvero notevole


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ragazze fate le brave: *la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sono cani che si scoperebbero qualunque cosa.* perdonatemi la crudezza


Minchia. rileggitela, va. Spero ci sia qualche uomo che dissenta su questo punto.
Guarda che se questa è l'idea che hai di te stesso non è un gran che.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè facciamo la prova....
> 
> famo roba?


ovvio che si. provaci con gas, lui dirà di no...ahahahahha


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ahahahahahah, ma te se proprio un birichino


quà se c'è un biricchino, quello non sono sicuramente io...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. rileggitela, va. Spero ci sia qualche uomo che dissenta su questo punto.
> Guarda che se questa è l'idea che hai di te stesso non è un gran che.


certo che ci sono, quelli che mentono


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> minerva, fai la brava, leggi bene


non ne ho voglia, passo


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> guarda, sostenere che gli uomini non sono cani vogliosi è davvero notevole


non invertiamo le parti
di notevole c'è solo la tua affermazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo che in funzione proprio dell'approccio
> la mia statistica è inversa alla tua


ma meno male. Eccheè.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ne ho voglia, passo


all right


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> io credo che alla fine il micione inspiri simpatia proprio perchè ha un fifa blu della moglie, il che lo rimette nei ranghi, ovvero nell'idea comune di coppia, ove non si "può" fare ciò che si vuole
> 
> invece chi dichiara di non essere interessato alle relazioni extra del partner, scardina l'idea di coppia apparendo per lo più menefreghista, secondo me


Quindi? Lothar è tradizionale-conservatore e HL rivoluzionario?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma meno male. Eccheè.


bello sentirsi dire quel che si vuole eh? "io sono selettivo", "solo tu", "non con altre ma con te", eh? ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> certo che ci sono, quelli che mentono


No, quelli che si ritengono qualcosa in più di un glande che cammina.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quà se c'è un biricchino, quello non sono sicuramente io...


famo roba?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> bello sentirsi dire quel che si vuole eh? "io sono selettivo", "solo tu", "non con altre ma con te", eh? ahahahah


oh, ma da lì al cane che ti si attacca alla gamba ne passa. C'è tutto un cervello in mezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intenderà il matrimonio dell'amante, anche se a mio parere ha il timore contrario, che lei lasci il marito e si ritrovi una seconda moglie, che NON vuole.


Che maligna! :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, ma da lì al cane che ti si attacca alla gamba ne passa. C'è tutto un cervello in mezzo.


 teoricamente si


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> famo roba?


famo, famo....
ma che è sta roba?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> teoricamente si


ma anche in pratica. Qui si sta parlando di MdF, mica di uomini.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> famo, famo....
> ma che è sta roba?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

HL c'avevi ragione...sono già a due...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche in pratica. Qui si sta parlando di *MdF*, mica di uomini.


purtoppo ne è pieno il mondo...

ps. oggi mi girano ....


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

*simy*

........................
.......................
........................


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> è un pò differente ...
> 
> ...


 Anche essere coinvolti da situazioni adrenaliniche e eccitanti può essere difficile da capire finché non l'hai provato. Anche che se credo sia più difficile capire cosa si prova a essere traditi prima che accada.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E avendo amanti queste promesse sono mantenute?



Dipende.

Ti sei messo d'accordo prima che si possono avere esperienze sessuali fuori della coppia?
Ti sei messo d'accordo che devi dirlo/non devi dirlo?
Che lo puoi fare solo il martedì?
Che non si deve togliere i calzini?
Per fare esempi anche stupidi.

Una volta che hai stabilito le regole, se le mantieni sei fedele.

Mi ripeto: una volta che ti sei messo d'accordo col tuo compagno, su regole condivise, quando le mantieni sei fedele. Direi per definizione, a questo punto.

Che poi le regole stabilite nella coppia facciano a pugni col concetto di coppia di altri, questo è secondario. Nella definizione di fedeltà, intendo.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ........................
> .......................
> ........................


 dica


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1101007 ha detto:
			
		

> non ci tornare, tu non sei fatta per avere marito e figli, sei anima libera, sei fatta per cogliere il meglio di ogni fiore e poi levarti in volo prima che l'inverno ne faccia raggrinzire le corolle.
> non lasciare che la vita terrestre ti coinvolga.
> 
> ah, non so dove vivi però prova a sentire per dei corsi serali per aspiranti seriali, lì ti spiegano tutto e forniscono un valido sostegno psicologico per le nuove. poi di solito con quelle del gruppo si lega abbastanza e si mangiano i pasticcini.
> ...


Sei cattivissimo. Mi fai ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> purtoppo ne è pieno il mondo...
> 
> ps. oggi mi girano ....


il mondo è pieno della qualunque. Ma vedo che la tentazione di generalizzare per autoassolversi è sempre la più forte.
E per colmo di ironia, dopo 'sta storia dei cani, Lothar con le sue selezioni ne esce sempre meglio


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> ...la nebbia si dirada e vedo tutto un po' più chiaro. Ho esagerato a scrivere "vita distrutta...", cioè non ho spiegato bene cosa intendevo... non che la mia vita sia stata distrutta da quel messaggio. E' un insieme di fattori: la delusione profonda per non aver meritato una spiegazione (ripeto: avevamo un ottimo rapporto), la richiesta sua di non telefonargli o scrivergli più, dover tornare indietro a una vita che evidentemente non mi soddisfaceva pienamente (altrimenti la storia con lui non sarebbe mai iniziata) e tanto altro...


Ti faceva sentire sexy e questa chiusura ha cancellato la sensazione?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

guarda, il sesso è un'esigenza fisiologica.
e come ogni bisogno, va imparato a gestirla. 
a me piace mangiare, mica mi abbuffo e divento un bidone ... 
quando una cosa, essenziale, perde di rispetto verso l'altro ... 
si tratta proprio di persone povere e retrogate ...  

con tutto quello che c'è oggi ... 
la possibilità di sprofondare in varie passioni con intensità e frequenza ... 
mentre una volta, il sesso, era anche lo sfogo di tutto ciò ... 
ecc. 

riduciamo tutto a cio' ... fermandoci e dicendo questo è l'uomo?

l'uomo non ha imparato a rapportarsi con il pisello 
ma si lascia guidare ... 

(non tutti naturalmente ... parlo di una parte)

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ........................
> .......................
> ........................


esprimiti


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io credo che la cosa ideale sia un fedele con una fedele, od un aperto con un'aperta. Il casino succede nel mix. Solo che queste cose non ci vengono insegnate a scuola, affrontiamo la vita cosi' come viene. Invece io spieghero' ai miei figli che debbono ben guardarsi dentro per capire come sono, cosa vogliono davvero e non impegnarsi alla fedeltà se non la sentono come valore, perché è un casino totale


Mi chiami quando glielo spieghi?


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esprimiti


non mi posso esprimere

per cui contrariamente a quanto afferma Hj, non mi attizzo con la prima che incrocio per la strada

senza ovviamente offendere nessuno ma nel contesto del discorso


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mondo è pieno della qualunque. Ma vedo che la tentazione di generalizzare per autoassolversi è sempre la più forte.
> E per colmo di ironia, dopo 'sta storia dei cani, Lothar con le sue selezioni ne esce sempre meglio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma magari si avverasse, vi sarei grato per sempre


Ti toglierebbe un po' di sensi di colpa.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi? Lothar è tradizionale-conservatore e HL rivoluzionario?





nel sentire comune, l'idea di coppia non presuppone che siano ininfluenti le relazioni extra, secondo me


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dica


opcorn:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Posso scrivere solo come la pensio io:
> 
> credo ad un decimo delle sue avventure, inoltre mi sembra tutto cosi senza senso, che, fossi sua moglie e lo scoprissi gli procurerei immediatamente uno psicologo, insomma, *magari *mio marito mi avesse tradita* mille volte per gioco*.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione (quasi su tutto. Non condivido il neretto)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh ma mica è facile? che facciamo ci marchiamo a fuoco?
> io credo invece che nella maggior parte dei casi gli opposti, nel bene o nel male, si attraggono


Io l'ho detto il primo giorno. Anche in modo colorito


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non mi posso esprimere
> 
> per cui contrariamente a quanto afferma Hj, non mi attizzo con la prima che incrocio per la strada
> 
> senza ovviamente offendere nessuno ma nel contesto del discorso


cioè non ti attacchi a pali della luce, stinchi... no?


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perdonatemi ma io sta cosa non riesco proprio a condividerla



Senza che io le dicessi nulla, la piccolina di mio marito ha asserito 'io non sono una puttana', evidentemente sentono di esserlo quando si scopano il marito di un altra.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dai, sai bene che non stanno cosi' le cose, non fare sofismi


Ti perdono.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè non ti attacchi a pali della luce, stinchi... no?


non credo proprio
non paragoniamoci ad animali


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si. ma tu pensa due che iniziano a frequentarsi...
> 
> A: ciao sono Simy e sono fedele
> B: ciao io sono Highlander e sono infedele convinto, anzi per me la fedeltà non è un valore.
> A: ok, vaffanculo non mi interessi ciao.


Infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la cosa ideale sarebbe prendere "accordi contrattuali" prima. Il problema sussiste quando ci si sveglia troppo tardi.
> 
> Purtroppo l'unico neo è che non avresti dovuto *parlarne *a tua moglie tramite frasette ma in modo chiaro e sincero. Questo *i primi anni*.
> 
> Nemmeno io mi preoccuperei molto del tradimento della mia attuale donna. Ma lei ha preteso la fedeltà ed io non sopporto il non rispetto....


Magari prima di fare figli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non credo proprio
> non paragoniamoci ad animali


allota... MENTI!!!


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sai che a volte penso che vivete meglio voi?



Sicuramente soffrono meno, anche quando vengono scoperti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto. Se si fa la guerra dai bastioni, si fa la guerra dai bastioni... ma credi di convertire qualche traditore? Ci si confronta. Per fare questo si deve partire alla pari. Nessuno su un piedistallo a giudicare. Certo che non è mio marito... oppure no? Oppure parlando con Lothar senza mettergli un coltello alla gola ottengo uno scambio onesto e magari questo mi aiuta?
> :singleeye:


Io gli sto facendo una domanda semplice da un po'. Non c'è bisogno, per non duellare, di concordare. Certamente potrei cenarci. Da qui a dire che farei volentieri una cena perché è un uomo onesto ce ne corre.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè non ti attacchi a pali della luce, stinchi... no?





gas ha detto:


> non credo proprio
> non paragoniamoci ad animali





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allota... MENTI!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è il punto.mi pare che spesso esca la distinzione del sesso fine a se stesso che per me non esiste in verità.
> nessuno si accoppia senza empatia, a volte tenerezza, dolcezza, complicità , intrigo mentale...
> ben altro che una copula...roba indigesta


Devi essere sofista anche tu, come me.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi essere sofista anche tu, come me.


non credo sia solo una questione di sofismo
credo che ci debba essere dell'altro


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma perchè, che gli dèi mi aiutino, parti sempre da questa contrapposizione. Stai in difesa che mi pari Buffon. Ma io non voglio dimostrare che tu sei in malafede con me. Diciamo che vedo la cosa da fuori, e osservo. Cose che magari a te, che la guardi da dentro, sembrano diverse. E provo a provocarti per vedere se discutendone ne esce qualcosa.
> Ma se vuoi solo il mio placet a me sta bene pure dartelo.


Qui concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ragazze fate le brave: la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sono cani che si scoperebbero qualunque cosa. perdonatemi la crudezza


Contenti voi.


----------



## Carola (20 Marzo 2013)

Scusate
Io ho un marito che no non si lascia guidare dal pisello
Ma nemmeno con me
Quindi non va con altre x pigrizia investe tutto nella carriera a casa dorme
Davvero non penso abbia altre

Dovrei essere felice ch x 6 anni mi ha trascurata sessualmente 
e non solo 

Forse si

Io poi non credo alla fedeltà sessuale 
Ce la si impone

Credo che se va bene se si è felici sia anche bello imporsela io lo facevo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> guarda, sostenere che gli uomini non sono cani vogliosi è davvero notevole


il problema è che ti è uscita proprio male.

Nessuno sostiene che le donne non hanno, in genere, molte più occasioni e che molti uomini non puntano solo a mettere la tacchetta. Anzi meglio se tacchetta gnocca...
Il problema è che non siamo tutti uguali..... ci sono donne che ci attirano ed altre no. Personalmente quelle che non mi attirano potranno anche mettermi la mano ovunque ma diffilmente avranno di più.

forse pagando...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari prima di fare figli.


assolutamente.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io gli sto facendo una domanda semplice da un po'.* Non c'è bisogno, per non duellare, di concordare. Certamente potrei cenarci. Da qui a dire che farei volentieri una cena perché è un uomo onesto ce ne corre.


ma lui legge a sprazzi, non ho ben capito con quali criteri. Ma io non concordo affatto con Lothar, cerco di confrontarmi. Per quanto riguarda la cena... era un discorso che seguiva un'osservazione. Non ritengo affatto che Lothar sia una persona non degna di sedere accanto a me o a mia figlia a tavola, ma questa è la mia percezione.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il problema è che ti è uscita proprio male.
> 
> Nessuno sostiene che le donne non hanno, in genere, molte più occasioni e che molti uomini non puntano solo a mettere la tacchetta. Anzi meglio se tacchetta gnocca...
> Il problema è che non siamo tutti uguali..... ci sono donne che ci attirano ed altre no. Personalmente quelle che non mi attirano potranno anche mettermi la mano ovunque ma diffilmente avranno di più.
> ...


nemmeno.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende.
> 
> Ti sei messo d'accordo prima che si possono avere esperienze sessuali fuori della coppia?
> Ti sei messo d'accordo che devi dirlo/non devi dirlo?
> ...


Chi c'è qui che ha chiare regole condivise di questo tipo? Ah gradirei anche un coniuge tradito che è sereno perché le regole erano chiare. Troppo facile che lo dica chi tradisce. Mi sento come dio con Sodoma e Gomorra che voleva due giusti. A me basta una coppia in cui quello tradito dica che gli va bene perché gli accordi erano chiari ed è certo che non si tolga i calzini.:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> nemmeno.


... Gas era una battuta....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi c'è qui che ha chiare regole condivise di questo tipo? Ah gradirei anche un coniuge tradito che è sereno perché le regole erano chiare. Troppo facile che lo dica chi tradisce. Mi sento come dio con Sodoma e Gomorra che voleva due giusti. A me basta una coppia in cui quello tradito dica che gli va bene perché gli accordi erano chiari *ed è certo che non si tolga i calzini*.:carneval:


perchè la moglie sarebbe gelosa della visione dei piedi?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> guarda, il sesso è un'esigenza fisiologica.
> e come ogni bisogno, va imparato a gestirla.
> ...


Credo di concordare (non ho capito benissimo l'ultima parte ) :up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nel sentire comune, l'idea di coppia non presuppone che siano ininfluenti le relazioni extra, secondo me


Concordo ( ci credo!). Credevo avessi detto qualcosa di più socio-politico.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ... Gas era una battuta....



lo so, tranquillo
volevo solo sottolineare la cosa
perchè in precedenti post qualcuno affermava che noi maschi siamo disponibili con chiunque
e ciò non mi trova concorde


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non credo sia solo una questione di sofismo
> credo che ci debba essere dell'altro


Non sono io che mi sono definita sofista. E' stato HL.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il problema è che ti è uscita proprio male.
> 
> Nessuno sostiene che le donne non hanno, in genere, molte più occasioni e che molti uomini non puntano solo a mettere la tacchetta. Anzi meglio se tacchetta gnocca...
> Il problema è che non siamo tutti uguali..... ci sono donne che ci attirano ed altre no. Personalmente quelle che non mi attirano potranno anche mettermi la mano ovunque ma diffilmente avranno di più.
> ...


tu menti sapendo di mentire. Nonostante il tuo avatar ti attacchi agli stinchi pure tu!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusate
> Io ho un marito che no non si lascia guidare dal pisello
> Ma nemmeno con me
> Quindi non va con altre x pigrizia investe tutto nella carriera a casa dorme
> ...


Non pensi. Non mettere limiti alla provvidenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lo so, tranquillo
> volevo solo sottolineare la cosa
> perchè in precedenti post qualcuno affermava che noi maschi siamo disponibili con chiunque
> e ciò non mi trova concorde


avrete almeno apprezzato, ragazzi, che non fosse concorde pure una donna?:smile:


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono io che mi sono definita sofista. E' stato HL.


lo so, volevo solo confermare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> lo so, tranquillo
> volevo solo sottolineare la cosa
> perchè in precedenti post qualcuno affermava che noi maschi siamo disponibili con chiunque
> e ciò non mi trova concorde


chiunque no. Diciamo che siamo meno restii...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma lui legge a sprazzi, non ho ben capito con quali criteri. Ma io non concordo affatto con Lothar,* cerco di confrontarmi*. Per quanto riguarda la cena... era un discorso che seguiva un'osservazione. Non ritengo affatto che Lothar sia una persona non degna di sedere accanto a me o a mia figlia a tavola, ma questa è la mia percezione.


Anch'io. Altrimenti non continuerei a porgli la stessa domanda. L'altro giorno mi ha risposto al post successivo, ma non alla domanda.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu menti sapendo di mentire. Nonostante il tuo avatar ti attacchi agli stinchi pure tu!


io non mento mai.... piuttosto me ne sto zitto.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avrete almeno apprezzato, ragazzi, che non fosse concorde pure una donna?:smile:


su ciò non avevo alcun dubbio in relazione alle donne presenti nel forum in quel contesto


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Altrimenti non continuerei a porgli la stessa domanda. L'altro giorno mi ha risposto al post successivo, ma non alla domanda.


eh si vede che è scomoda


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè la moglie sarebbe gelosa della visione dei piedi?


Era tra le regole ipotizzate da Nausica.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh si vede che è scomoda



come siete maliziosi. Magari non aveva voglia o non l'ha vista o pensava di non riuscire a spiegarsi bene. Su.

Non tutte le cose sono mosse da cattiveria. :smile:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chiunque no. Diciamo che siamo meno restii...


ok proviamo... famo roba ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avrete almeno apprezzato, ragazzi, che non fosse concorde pure una donna?:smile:


Pensavo o fossero tutte (non concordi). Toglie un filino di valore pure a noi.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. rileggitela, va. Spero ci sia qualche uomo che dissenta su questo punto.
> Guarda che se questa è l'idea che hai di te stesso non è un gran che.



Perchè l'ha detto in malo modo, ma che 9 su 10 ragionino con quei cm in più ci sta eccome.

Altrimenti come li spieghi i Lothar e similari?

O quelli che appena scoperti dimenticano l'amante senza neppure un msg?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era tra le regole ipotizzate da Nausica.


poveretta. Mi risultavano poco sessi i calzini su un uomo nudo..........


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Altrimenti non continuerei a porgli la stessa domanda. L'altro giorno mi ha risposto al post successivo, ma non alla domanda.



semplice: il micione è il NULLA

...dal punto di vista delle sue amanti


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poveretta. Mi risultavano poco sessi i calzini su un uomo nudo..........


Forse è per questo che l'ipotizzava tra le regole che permettevano il sesso con altre? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok proviamo... famo roba ?


grazie Simy sono lusingato ma la mia donna non approverebbe.


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè l'ha detto in malo modo, *ma che 9 su 10 ragionino con quei cm in più ci sta eccome.
> 
> *Altrimenti come li spieghi i Lothar e similari?
> 
> O quelli che appena scoperti dimenticano l'amante senza neppure un msg?


ma cosa stai dicendo......


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> semplice: il micione è il NULLA
> 
> ...dal punto di vista delle sue amanti


Io voglio che mi dica dal suo punto di vista.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione (quasi su tutto. Non condivido il neretto)



Perchè sono troppe?

Allora diciamo 'dieci'?

Insomma, c'è tradimento e c'è cazzeggio, il cazzeggio è meno grave, salvo scoprire di aver sposato un cretinetti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo......


Cambia le percentuali, ti prego!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè sono troppe?
> 
> Allora diciamo 'dieci'?
> 
> Insomma, c'è tradimento e c'è cazzeggio, il cazzeggio è meno grave, salvo *scoprire di aver sposato un cretinetti*.


Non è bello neanche questo.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> grazie Simy sono lusingato ma la mia donna non approverebbe.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
lo sapevo che avresti risposto cosi!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi c'è qui che ha chiare regole condivise di questo tipo? Ah gradirei anche un coniuge tradito che è sereno perché le regole erano chiare. Troppo facile che lo dica chi tradisce. Mi sento come dio con Sodoma e Gomorra che voleva due giusti. A me basta una coppia in cui quello tradito dica che gli va bene perché gli accordi erano chiari ed è certo che non si tolga i calzini.:carneval:



Mai detto che siano regole che vanno bene per tutti, nè tantomeno che dovrebbero essere per tutti.
A me sembrano regole giuste per come sono io.

Ma, a rigor di semplice logica: nel momento in cui ci sono regole e sono rispettate: si è fedeli. Da lì non si scampa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo......


e saranno 8 su 10...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> lo sapevo che avresti risposto cosi!


cazzo. Inizio a diventare prevedibile.

Devo fare qualcosa....


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e saranno 8 su 10...


preferirei 3 su 10


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok proviamo... famo roba ?



la Simy è un'esperta di esperimenti, non c'è dubbio!


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> la Simy è un'esperta di esperimenti, non c'è dubbio!


fa da cavia?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> preferirei 3 su 10


allora fai fare la prova ad una donna bruttina...


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fa da cavia?



sì, sempre!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo di concordare (non ho capito benissimo l'ultima parte ) :up:


Ciao Brunetta,

è un pò delicata la cosa, ci provo.

a me da molto fastidio, che molti comportamenti dell'uomo 
vengono giustificati, perché è uomo. 

in questo intendo soprattutto, assecondare il sesso, quando viene voglia. 
quella voglia, non legato a qualcosa ... bensì, tanto per svuotare. 
questa condizione, nel suo eccesso, porta a tante di quelle brutte cose ... :unhappy: ...

ma sono tante mamme ... tante donne ... tante mogli ... che lo fanno e giustificano.

perciò, imparare a rapportarsi con il pisello ... non può essere che è il pisello che comanda. 

come in tutte le cose c'è la qualità ... e la qualità si impara ... come nel mangiare. 

e la qualità per me, non è una bella stangona ... ma divertirsi assieme, prendere in considerazione

con chi si sta in quel momento ... 

quante volte non abbiamo sentito dire, che cesso ... ma intanto me la sono fatta :unhappy:

sienne


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusate
> Io ho un marito che no non si lascia guidare dal pisello
> Ma nemmeno con me
> Quindi non va con altre x pigrizia investe tutto nella carriera a casa dorme
> ...


Senza offesa, spero, ma tuo marito ha problemi seri.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la differenza è questa: nel caso di Lothar sua moglie si troverebbe davanti un marito che ha sbagliato, ed ammette di aver sbagliato. Nel caso di HL la moglie* si troverebbe davanti una persona che non conosceva.*


anche la moglie di lothar visto che lo crede fedele.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei cattivissimo. Mi fai ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



se faccio ridere significa che sono buonissimo


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> io credo che alla fine il micione inspiri simpatia proprio perchè ha un fifa blu della moglie, il che lo rimette nei ranghi, ovvero nell'idea comune di coppia, ove non si "può" fare ciò che si vuole
> 
> invece chi dichiara di non essere interessato alle relazioni extra del partner, scardina l'idea di coppia apparendo per lo più menefreghista, secondo me



....ok, se è tutto qui, allora sono menefreghista


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> è un pò delicata la cosa, ci provo.
> 
> ...


Capito. Standing ovation! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1101218 ha detto:
			
		

> se faccio ridere significa che sono buonissimo


No che sono cattiva anch'io. :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah... io credo che ci abbia sentito bene invece. Lo dice anche HL di avere sbagliato in questo.



luiaveva scritto di avere sbagliato a non continuare a dirle com'era lui, perchè lei si incazzava come una mina ed erano liti su liti.
Lothar ha evitato e lui stesso gha detto di essere stato fedele per un pò

Sinceramente Sbri non capisco le differenze.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo......



Non lo avrei mai pensato fino a qualche mese fa, uscendo ora spesso vedo come si comportano gli uomini, tanti, iniziano tutti dicendo 'non faccio niente di male, vengo qui solo per ballare' per poi cambiare versione poco dopo, ho scoperto un mondo a me sconosciuto.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è bello neanche questo.



Come li definisci quelli che cambiano più amiche che auto?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non lo avrei mai pensato fino a qualche mese fa, uscendo ora spesso vedo come si comportano gli uomini, tanti, iniziano tutti dicendo 'non faccio niente di male, vengo qui solo per ballare' per poi cambiare versione poco dopo, ho scoperto un mondo a me sconosciuto.


Però sono quelli che vanno a "ballare". Quelli che sono a casa sono la maggioranza (anche se tra questi c'è pure Lothar).


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come li definisci quelli che cambiano più amiche che auto?


Aspetto che risponda Lothar :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non lo avrei mai pensato fino a qualche mese fa, uscendo ora spesso vedo come si comportano gli uomini, tanti, iniziano tutti dicendo 'non faccio niente di male, vengo qui solo per ballare' per poi cambiare versione poco dopo, ho scoperto un mondo a me sconosciuto.


forse dipende dagli ambienti che frequenti, non so.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Polemica?
> 
> Straquoto,* 'per non sentirsi troie si dicono innamorate',* meglio Lothar, mille volte.



:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perdonatemi ma io sta cosa non riesco proprio a condividerla



e ma meno male.Se poi uno se la vuole raccontare ok, liberi tutti.

è più semplice pensare che siano troie le amanti. Tutte, nessuna esclusa.
E questa la dice molto lunga


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> la Simy è un'esperta di esperimenti, non c'è dubbio!





gas ha detto:


> fa da cavia?





free ha detto:


> sì, sempre!:rotfl:


il lavoro sporco qualcuno dovrà pur farlo


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il lavoro sporco qualcuno dovrà pur farlo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sai che a volte penso che vivete meglio voi?


non direi meglio.
direi in modo diverso solo sul piano importanza fedeltà sul piano fisico.
Non siamo alieni, siamo solo persone, alcuni di noi, non tutti ovviamente, che sentono più importanti in una coppia altre cose, che non una fedeltà" fisica.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> luiaveva scritto di avere sbagliato a non continuare a dirle com'era lui, perchè lei si incazzava come una mina ed erano liti su liti.
> Lothar ha evitato e lui stesso gha detto di essere stato fedele per un pò
> 
> *Sinceramente Sbri non capisco le differenze*.



nemmeno io


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ma meno male.Se poi uno se la vuole raccontare ok, liberi tutti.
> 
> è più semplice pensare che siano troie le amanti. Tutte, nessuna esclusa.
> E questa la dice molto lunga


sono due giorni che mi sento aliena


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

tanto per non fare confusione. 

non tutte le tradite pensano così. 

per la mia storia ... ho realizzato solo molto più in là, 

cosa mi stava facendo (centra nostra figlia) ... ma me la sono presa con LUI!!!

sienne


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il lavoro sporco qualcuno dovrà pur farlo



già!

grazie che ti sacrifichi per la scienza e per accrescere lo scibile umano


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh ma mica è facile? che facciamo ci marchiamo a fuoco?
> io credo invece che nella maggior parte dei casi gli opposti, nel bene o nel male, si attraggono


Io, dicendo sempre che la fedeltà sessuale non mi interessava, non la richiedevo e non la promettevo, ho evitato un sacco di casini.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non direi meglio.
> direi in modo diverso solo sul piano importanza fedeltà sul piano fisico.
> Non siamo alieni, siamo solo persone, alcuni di noi, non tutti ovviamente, che sentono più importanti in una coppia altre cose, che non una fedeltà" fisica.


si era più o meno quello che volevo dire...ma lo hai detto meglio tu.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sono quelli che vanno a "ballare". Quelli che sono a casa sono la maggioranza (anche se tra questi c'è pure Lothar).



Quelli che vanno a ballare,  scoperti adesso, quelli che escono per andare al bar, quelli che vanno allo stadio, e persino quelli che 'sono in ufficio', potrei fare un elenco sterminato di quando ero giovane e ci 'provavano', uno era un dirigente all'apparenza dedito solo al lavoro ed allo studio, era anche professore, 3 figli,  è stato per un paio d'anni il mio capo, a malapena mi salutava al mattino, avevo 25 anni, non davo retta alle dicerie sul suo conto, mi sembravano impossibili, dicevano che promuoveva le studentesse che gliela davano, poi ha cambiato mansioni, piani alti, un giorno sono capitata nei corridoi del suo ufficio, mi ha invitata ad entrare, cordialissimo e diverso dal solito, per poi rincorrermi e cercare di palparmi, ricordo ancora la corsa verso l'ascensore e per fortuna dentro c'era un commesso, era il 16 marzo 78, me lo ricordo perchè mentre ero sconvolta per l'accaduto il commesso mi comunicò la strage di Via Fani.

Sono sicurissima che anche su quello la moglie metterebbe la mano sul fuoco, era a dir poco inguardabile e considerato persona serissima, pure da me, prima.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E avendo amanti queste promesse sono mantenute?


si,perchè non ti ho promesso che non farò sesso con altri.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> già!
> 
> grazie che ti sacrifichi per la scienza e per accrescere lo scibile umano


visto che sono buona?


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non l'ho mai chiesto...  ecco dove sbaglio


a me l'hanno sempre chiesto o meglio, il discorso è nato dopo tre, quattro uscite.
E comunque, per evitare robe strane, lo facevo uscire io.
Essendo per me una cosa importante per entrambi, meglio mettere in chiaro le cose che potrebbero essere importanti da subito.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e saranno 8 su 10...


e sia, 8 su 10. Ma la realtà è che gli uomini, in media, non hanno bisogno del sentimento per fare sesso, le donne si'. Le mercenarie sono la prova provata di quel che dico. Io invito voi gentil donne ad entrare in un qualunque bar, avvicinare un uomo con cortesia (senza sembrare pazze, eh) e fargli capire che gliela volete dare. Ne vedrete il risultato. Provare per credere


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me l'hanno sempre chiesto o meglio, il discorso è nato dopo tre, quattro uscite.
> E comunque, per evitare robe strane, lo facevo uscire io.
> Essendo per me una cosa importante per entrambi, meglio mettere in chiaro le cose che potrebbero essere importanti da subito.


giusto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quelli che vanno a ballare,  scoperti adesso, quelli che escono per andare al bar, quelli che vanno allo stadio, e persino quelli che 'sono in ufficio', potrei fare un elenco sterminato di quando ero giovane e ci 'provavano', uno era un dirigente all'apparenza dedito solo al lavoro ed allo studio, era anche professore, 3 figli,  è stato per un paio d'anni il mio capo, a malapena mi salutava al mattino, avevo 25 anni, non davo retta alle dicerie sul suo conto, mi sembravano impossibili, dicevano che promuoveva le studentesse che gliela davano, poi ha cambiato mansioni, piani alti, un giorno sono capitata nei corridoi del suo ufficio, mi ha invitata ad entrare, cordialissimo e diverso dal solito, per poi rincorrermi e cercare di palparmi, ricordo ancora la corsa verso l'ascensore e per fortuna dentro c'era un commesso, era il 16 marzo 78, me lo ricordo perchè mentre ero sconvolta per l'accaduto il commesso mi comunicò la strage di Via Fani.
> 
> Sono sicurissima che anche su quello la moglie metterebbe la mano sul fuoco, era a dir poco inguardabile e considerato persona serissima, pure da me, prima.


Eheeeeeeeee quanti!! Ma tanti no. Quelli no erano quelli a cui piacevano le piatte?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si,perchè non ti ho promesso che non farò sesso con altri.


Non sono mantenute tutte tutte. E poi tu sei l'unica che l'ha detto.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse dipende dagli ambienti che frequenti, non so.



Solo da qualche mese, le sale da ballo con orchestra, quindi quelle che riescono a fare certi incassi, normali locali in Lombardia Piemonte Svizzera, dove vai vai li incontri. E io non sono giovane, figuriamoci fossi una bella quarantenne.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me l'hanno sempre chiesto o meglio, il discorso è nato dopo tre, quattro uscite.
> E comunque, per evitare robe strane, lo facevo uscire io.
> Essendo per me una cosa importante per entrambi, meglio mettere in chiaro le cose che potrebbero essere importanti da subito.


Appunto. Chi altri lo ha fatto* seriamente?*


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e sia, 8 su 10. Ma la realtà è che gli uomini, in media, non hanno bisogno del sentimento per fare sesso, le donne si'. Le mercenarie sono la prova provata di quel che dico. Io invito voi gentil donne ad entrare in un qualunque bar, avvicinare un uomo con cortesia (senza sembrare pazze, eh) e fargli capire che gliela volete dare. Ne vedrete il risultato. Provare per credere



Stellino,

stessa teoria di The Cheater;

in teoria, forse. E neanche. Ma parliamo pure in media.
In pratica, sia maschietti che femminucce, approcciati da un estraneo, per prima cosa temono trucchi, imbrogli, casini, Striscia la Notizia, e scappano.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, ma da lì al cane che ti si attacca alla gamba ne passa. C'è tutto un cervello in mezzo.


ma il punto infatti è che controlli con il cervello, ma dentro hai la spinta.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stellino,
> 
> stessa teoria di The Cheater;
> 
> ...


tu prova e vedrai


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Senza che io le dicessi nulla, la piccolina di mio marito ha asserito 'io non sono una puttana', evidentemente sentono di esserlo quando si scopano il marito di un altra.



:sbatti:   2, il ritorno


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e sia, 8 su 10. Ma la realtà è che gli uomini, in media, non hanno bisogno del sentimento per fare sesso, le donne si'. Le mercenarie sono la prova provata di quel che dico. Io invito voi gentil donne ad entrare in un qualunque bar, avvicinare un uomo con cortesia (senza sembrare pazze, eh) e fargli capire che gliela volete dare. Ne vedrete il risultato. Provare per credere


Io non ne ho mai dubitato. Ma io sono...brunetta :lipstick::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma il punto infatti è che controlli con il cervello, ma dentro hai la spinta.


Ciao,

con ciò cosa vuoi dire esattamente?

che ogni buco è buono?

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mondo è pieno della qualunque. Ma vedo che la tentazione di generalizzare per autoassolversi è sempre la più forte.
> E per colmo di ironia, dopo 'sta storia dei cani, Lothar con le sue selezioni ne esce sempre meglio


ma quale autoassoluzione?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ne ho mai dubitato. Ma io sono...brunetta :lipstick::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


questa non l'ho colta


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tu prova e vedrai



Sigh...

Ho forse scritto che non ho le prove di quanto dico?
Vorrei evitare di mettere in campo le mie esperienze più umilianti :smile:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi c'è qui che ha chiare regole condivise di questo tipo? Ah* gradirei anche un coniuge tradito che è sereno perché le regole erano chiare.* Troppo facile che lo dica chi tradisce. Mi sento come dio con Sodoma e Gomorra che voleva due giusti. A me basta una coppia in cui quello tradito dica che gli va bene perché gli accordi erano chiari ed è certo che non si tolga i calzini.:carneval:



io.
Adesso che le regole lo sono anche per Mattia


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> con ciò cosa vuoi dire esattamente?
> 
> ...


che per molti uomini, se sono rispettati i canoni estetici, che normalmente sono relativi al livello ottenibile, non hanno bisogno di coinvolgimento emotivo


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheeeeeeeee quanti!! Ma tanti no. Quelli no erano quelli a cui piacevano le piatte?



Pesavo 42 Kg, la terza mi ballava, h1,67


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao devastata,

queste cose, i bambini le imparano dai grandi!

a mia figlia, ho insegnato, che fare "la donna" è un mestiere.

e che a volte sono costretti, per varie necessità. 

queste discriminazioni ... non sono belle.

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sigh...
> 
> Ho forse scritto che non ho le prove di quanto dico?
> Vorrei evitare di mettere in campo le mie esperienze più umilianti :smile:


hahaha, be', allora ti occorre un piccolo training. Vai tranquilla che se non temono sole, gli ometti ci stanno.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Solo da qualche mese, le sale da ballo con orchestra, quindi quelle che riescono a fare certi incassi, normali locali in Lombardia Piemonte Svizzera, dove vai vai li incontri. E io non sono giovane, figuriamoci fossi una bella quarantenne.



vabbè, ma sono luoghi di svago, c'è gente di tutti i tipi, mica solo aspiranti traditori, no?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pesavo 42 Kg, la terza mi ballava, h1,67


anche questa non l'ho capita


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

mi sto perdendo...


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao devastata,
> 
> queste cose, i bambini le imparano dai grandi!
> 
> ...



Scusa ma non ho capito.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono due giorni che mi sento aliena


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sto perdendo...


adesso facciamo un piccolo esperimento. tu non ti preoccupare e sdraiati


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma sono luoghi di svago, c'è gente di tutti i tipi, mica solo aspiranti traditori, no?



Non ho detto quello, ho detto che sono 'tanti', poi ci saranno pure le donne, in cerca, ma su quelle dovete parlare voi uomini.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non ho detto quello, ho detto che sono 'tanti', poi ci saranno pure le donne, in cerca, ma su quelle dovete parlare voi uomini.


ma si', ci sono pure le donne in cerca. Ma in proporzione, i maschietti sono più porcelloni, su dai, non raccontiamocela.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Senza che io le dicessi nulla, la piccolina di mio marito ha asserito 'io non sono una puttana', evidentemente sentono di esserlo quando si scopano il marito di un altra.


Ciao devastata,

intendo certi termini ... 

i bambini da noi imparano ... con la connotazione discriminante. 

sienne


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> adesso facciamo un piccolo esperimento. tu non ti preoccupare e sdraiati


te ne stai approfittando perchè hanno scritto che faccio da cavia?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> ragazze fate le brave: la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sono cani che si scoperebbero qualunque cosa. perdonatemi la crudezza


Quando penso che forse con te possa aver sbagliato... mi dai conferma,ti piace giocare con le parole,ti nascondi poi esce quello che sei, sinceramente sei spalleggiato dalle persone che meriti di avere accanto!No,ci sono uomini che amano le donne,che si incazzano con le donne,che vanno oltre un culo,un bel seno,che rispettano le loro fragilità,le loro insicurezze,la loro capacità di resistere alla sofferenza,io con te non c'entro proprio un cazzo!Il cane sei tu, anche sei ti sei divertito per mesi con la tua compagna di merende a trattare me da cane...,e se le donne hanno perso rispetto per noi uomini e per quelli come te,scorretti,disonesti,ambigui,infantili,e tanto altro.Impara a mostrarti per quello che sei, che le donne sono più intelligenti di quello che credi,magari tua moglie capisce le tue debolezze e continua a stare con te,almeno decide di stare con un uomo non con un progetto di uomo...!La tua affermazione è offensiva,non aggiungo altro!


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> anche questa non l'ho capita



Era una risposta ad una affermazione di Brunetta.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> te ne stai approfittando perchè hanno scritto che faccio da cavia?


ma no, ma no, su su, ora si spogli


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma si', ci sono pure le donne in cerca. Ma in proporzione, i maschietti sono più porcelloni, su dai, non raccontiamocela.


Sai che se lo scrivo lo penso, e lo penso perchè ti leggo, se continui nel voler continuare un discorso, segui quella linea non divagare, perchè mi sa che le donne sono porcelle almeno quanto gli uomini, e se non lo sembra è perchè la colpa è dell'uomo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> questa non l'ho colta


Sono una figa spaziale. Ma per le racchie è diverso e credono di ricevere broccolamenti perché si sono innamorati.:carneval::carneval:


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao devastata,
> 
> intendo certi termini ...
> 
> ...



Continuo a non capire, per 'bambini' intendi 'la piccolina', allora scriverò sempre 'troia'?

Piccolina perchè è più giovane di nostra figlia.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando penso che forse con te possa aver sbagliato... mi dai conferma,ti piace giocare con le parole,ti nascondi poi esce quello che sei, sinceramente sei spalleggiato dalle persone che meriti di avere accanto!No,ci sono uomini che amano le donne,che si incazzano con le donne,che vanno oltre un culo,un bel seno,che rispettano le loro fragilità,le loro insicurezze,la loro capacità di resistere alla sofferenza,io con te non c'entro proprio un cazzo!Il cane sei tu, anche sei ti sei divertito per mesi con la tua compagna di merende a trattare me da cane...,e se le donne hanno perso rispetto per noi uomini e per quelli come te,scorretti,disonesti,ambigui,infantili,e tanto altro.Impara a mostrarti per quello che sei, che le donne sono più intelligenti di quello che credi,magari tua moglie capisce le tue debolezze e continua a stare con te,almeno decide di stare con un uomo non con un progetto di uomo...!La tua affermazione è offensiva,non aggiungo altro!



dai non ti perdere nelle offese, non serve. Non sei d'accordo, la pensi come altri. Io credo che la maggioranza degli uomini, se potessero, scoperebbero a più non posso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io.
> Adesso che le regole lo sono anche per Mattia


Caso unico. Accidenti avevo detto che me ne bastava uno :unhappy:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono una figa spaziale. Ma per le racchie è diverso e credono di ricevere broccolamenti perché si sono innamorati.


capito. grazie


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pesavo 42 Kg, la terza mi ballava, h1,67


Erano quelli che non ci provavano con me? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che se lo scrivo lo penso, e lo penso perchè ti leggo, se continui nel voler continuare un discorso, segui quella linea non divagare, perchè mi sa che le donne sono porcelle almeno quanto gli uomini, e se non lo sembra è perchè la colpa è dell'uomo stesso.


mmmh, stavolta non sono certo di aver capito....maledetto ermetics


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando penso che forse con te possa aver sbagliato... mi dai conferma,ti piace giocare con le parole,ti nascondi poi esce quello che sei, sinceramente sei spalleggiato dalle persone che meriti di avere accanto!No,ci sono uomini che amano le donne,che si incazzano con le donne,che vanno oltre un culo,un bel seno,che rispettano le loro fragilità,le loro insicurezze,la loro capacità di resistere alla sofferenza,io con te non c'entro proprio un cazzo!Il cane sei tu, anche sei ti sei divertito per mesi con la tua compagna di merende a trattare me da cane...,e se le donne hanno perso rispetto per noi uomini e per quelli come te,scorretti,disonesti,ambigui,infantili,e tanto altro.Impara a mostrarti per quello che sei, che le donne sono più intelligenti di quello che credi,magari tua moglie capisce le tue debolezze e continua a stare con te,almeno decide di stare con un uomo non con un progetto di uomo...!La tua affermazione è offensiva,non aggiungo altro!


però è innegabile che è pieno di uomini che sono stronzi ... ed è altrettanto pieno di brave persone...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Siete andati un pelo avanti. E poi vabbè, volevo solo dire che di donne che vogliono solo sesso, e che distinguono sesso e sentimento, ce ne sono eccome. Che poi una relazione basata sul sesso possa avere sviluppi imprevisti è un altro discorso, ma non é che le donne in genere provano desiderio per qualcuno solo e solamente quando hanno gli occhi a cuoricino.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

*x Brunetta*

Ho precisato che era inguardabile! Il professore.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma no, ma no, su su, ora si spogli





mmmhh no grazie


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete andati un pelo avanti. E poi vabbè, volevo solo dire che di donne che vogliono solo sesso, e che distinguono sesso e sentimento, ce ne sono eccome. Che poi una relazione basata sul sesso possa avere sviluppi imprevisti è un altro discorso, ma non é che le donne in genere provano desiderio per qualcuno solo e solamente quando hanno gli occhi a cuoricino.


statisticamente come la vedi?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Highlander ha detto:


> dai non ti perdere nelle offese, non serve. Non sei d'accordo, la pensi come altri. Io credo che la maggioranza degli uomini, se potessero, scoperebbero a più non posso.


No, gli uomini come te,ed io con te non ho proprio nulla da spartire,!Senza offesa.E ti ripeto:le donne hanno perso rispetto per noi uomini grazie a quelli come voi,che vi sbragate davanti ad una figa,ecco perchè stimo molto più le donne che gli uomini!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> capito. grazie


Era ironico.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, gli uomini come te,ed io con te non ho proprio nulla da spartire,!Senza offesa.E ti ripeto:le donne hanno perso rispetto per noi uomini grazie a quelli come voi,che vi sbragate davanti ad una figa,ecco perchè stimo molto più le donne che gli uomini!


va bene. Comunque, io non ho mai detto di far parte di tale categoria. Ho solo detto che sono la maggioranza


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire, per 'bambini' intendi 'la piccolina', allora scriverò sempre 'troia'?
> 
> Piccolina perchè è più giovane di nostra figlia.


Ciao,

ti ho allora completamente frainteso ... 

pensavo ad una vera bambina. 

no lascia stare ... e solo, che queste connotazioni non mi piacciono tanto. 

a volte sono scelte costrette ... non vedo tutta questa "luridità" ... boh ... 

chiamala ... "la pezza", "la scimmia" ecc. come vuoi ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> però è innegabile che è pieno di uomini che sono stronzi ... ed è altrettanto pieno di brave persone...


E certo,se crescono così uomini e donne,fra tattiche e maschere,cosa vuoi aspettarti?ma come cazzo vivono?ma buttate giù le maschere ragazzi e fatevi accettare o non accettare per ciò che siete.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era ironico.


allora cerco di smetterla di convertirti all'infedeltà, peccato perché mi sembrava di aver ottenuto ottimi risultati.

PS ti perdono (mi porto avanti)...-)


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Caso unico. Accidenti avevo detto che me ne bastava uno :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma qui siamo una piccola parte.
Nel mondo ce ne sono moltissimi, che non dichiarano i patti della loro coppia perchè vengono guardati strani.
Sempre per l'assunto che c'è chi capisce e chi no o si da importanza ad altro.

Ti assicuro che ce ne sono moltissimi come me.
Ma ovviamente credo anche che le amicizia si scelgano in base a ciò che siamo, anche se io ho parecchie amiche super fedeli che sanno benissimo come la penso.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,se crescono così uomini e donne,fra tattiche e maschere,cosa vuoi aspettarti?ma come cazzo vivono?ma buttate giù le maschere ragazzi e fatevi accettare o non accettare per ciò che siete.


questo è vero...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> statisticamente come la vedi?


Mah, dipende dalle fasce d'età, anche. Comunque direi che un buon sessanta per cento abbondante apprezzi, o può sentirsi attratta, dall'uomo anche senza necessariamente amarlo. Poi non è che tutte le storie vanno in porto, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> allora cerco di smetterla di convertirti all'infedeltà, peccato perché mi sembrava di aver ottenuto ottimi risultati.
> 
> PS ti perdono (mi porto avanti)...-)


Sono libera. Posso fare quello che voglio. Non c'è bisogno di conversione.   Ti perdono.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ti ho allora completamente frainteso ...
> 
> ...



Visto che non si è accontentata di scopare mio marito per sei anni, che lo facevano pure a casa mia, e non contenta ha pensato bene di avvertire mia figlia che suo padre mi tradiva, ecc. ecc., come dovrei definirla?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono libera. Posso fare quello che voglio. Non c'è bisogno di conversione.   Ti perdono.


ma in base ai tuoi principi non puoi andare con un seriale

ti avevo già perdonato


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, dipende dalle fasce d'età, anche. Comunque direi che un buon sessanta per cento abbondante apprezzi, o può sentirsi attratta, dall'uomo anche senza necessariamente amarlo. Poi non è che tutte le storie vanno in porto, ovviamente.


mmmh, le mercenarie come le spieghi?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,se crescono così uomini e donne,fra tattiche e maschere,cosa vuoi aspettarti?ma come cazzo vivono?ma buttate giù le maschere ragazzi e fatevi accettare o non accettare per ciò che siete.


Ciao,

ne stavo "parlando" prima con Brunetta,

la colpa e in parte di noi donne (mamme, sorelle, nonne ecc.) ... 

sempre scusati ... è il pisello che comanda ... hanno bisogno ... 

siii ... va be ... lasciamo stare ... 

qui ci vorrebbe ... un insegnamento, come gestire il pisello ...

non per farlo funzionare meno ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Visto che non si è accontentata di scopare mio marito per sei anni, che lo facevano pure a casa mia, e non contenta ha pensato bene di avvertire mia figlia che suo padre mi tradiva, ecc. ecc., come dovrei definirla?



sono d'accordo, ma ti è capitato il peggio.
La maggior parte non sono così.
Spero:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mmmh, le mercenarie come le spieghi?


In che senso?


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

*x Tebe*

Sicuramente, ma non posso ragionare sulle esperienze degli altri.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso?


se ci sono cosi' tante donne disponibili al sesso, come mai ci sono cosi' tante puttane? perche' gli uomini non si prendono una di quelle disponibili al sesso? e perche' non ci sono i puttani per strada, per sodisfare tutte le donne vogliose che non si soddisfano?


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Visto che non si è accontentata di scopare mio marito per sei anni, che lo facevano pure a casa mia, e non contenta ha pensato bene di avvertire mia figlia che suo padre mi tradiva, ecc. ecc., come dovrei definirla?


Ciao,

per quello che è: la squallida! 

ma che cavolo centrava tua figlia!!! 

marooo, queste cose proprio ... 

mi dispiace ... veramente tanto!!!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Visto che non si è accontentata di scopare mio marito per sei anni, che lo facevano pure a casa mia, e non contenta ha pensato bene di avvertire mia figlia che suo padre mi tradiva, ecc. ecc., come dovrei definirla?


Come vuoi! Ci mancherebbe altro che non ti venisse riconosciuto il diritto di definirla come vuoi! Personalmente un po' troia mi pare.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ne stavo "parlando" prima con Brunetta,
> 
> ...


Il mio cervello comanda sul mio pisello,decido io, non lui!Questo mi rende uomo!Se sceglie il mio pisello sono un pischello fragile e mi appecorono alla prima stronza che mi apre le gambe!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, ma ti è capitato il peggio.
> La maggior parte non sono così.
> Spero:unhappy:


io, per esempio, sono un seriale con principi morali molto solidi


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per quello che è: la squallida!
> 
> ...



eppure purtoppo esistono anche queste donne...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma in base ai tuoi principi non puoi andare con un seriale
> 
> ti avevo già perdonato


Un seriale? No. Lo considero stupido (perdonami).


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

*x Brunetta*

Il tuo parere mi conforta, lo dico sinceramente. Questo non toglie che io me la sia presa sempre e solo con lui.


----------



## Gian (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Visto che non si è accontentata di scopare mio marito per sei anni, che lo facevano pure a casa mia, e non contenta ha pensato bene di avvertire mia figliache suo padre mi tradiva, ecc. ecc., come dovrei definirla?


se posso parlare in napuletano
la signorina :

_*me pare nù piez e merd'

*_


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come vuoi! Ci mancherebbe altro che non ti venisse riconosciuto il diritto di definirla come vuoi! Personalmente *un po' troia* mi pare.


Un po' tanto magari? :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un seriale? No. Lo considero stupido (perdonami).


del tutto comprensibile e, finalmente autorizzato, ti perdono


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma non posso ragionare sulle esperienze degli altri.



ma lo fai dando delle troie a tutte in maniera insidacabile.
Ora, non mi sento presa in causa, ovviamente, ma ragionare così per macro aree ti rende tutto più difficile.
Perchè non ti fa stare meglio, ti fa solo incazzare di più.


secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un po' tanto magari? :smile:


Volevo essere delicata :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io, per esempio, sono un seriale con principi morali molto solidi



io anche


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> del tutto comprensibile e, finalmente autorizzato, ti perdono


Come fai a essere seriale che non sei stupido? Sei stupido settorialmente? :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Il tuo parere mi conforta, lo dico sinceramente. Questo non toglie che io me la sia presa sempre e solo con lui.


Chiamare cose e persone con il loro nome può dare fastidio!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io anche



non ci sono più i seriali di una volta


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io anche


Tu sei anomala e nemmeno seriale, per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se ci sono cosi' tante donne disponibili al sesso, come mai ci sono cosi' tante puttane? perche' gli uomini non si prendono una di quelle disponibili al sesso? e perche' non ci sono i puttani per strada, per sodisfare tutte le donne vogliose che non si soddisfano?


Perchè per quanto una donna possa sentirsi attratta da un uomo, ci saranno sempre uomini che per un motivo o
per l'altro hanno difficoltà con l'altro sesso. Cioè, una donna può sentirsi attratta da un certo tipo di uomo, non da qualsiasi cazzo indiscriminatamente. Poi i puttani ci sono. Ci sarebbero stati, e per la verità c'erano anche se in altre vesti, anche in passato, se non fosse che già un secolo fa una donna intraprendente da quel punto di vista aveva davanti una strada tutta in salita. Viva il progresso e la dissoluzione dei costumi, direi.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come fai a essere seriale che non sei stupido? Sei stupido settorialmente? :mexican:


probabilmente, o magari non tutti i seriali sono stupidi. Se fossi un attore famoso si tratterebbe di una malattia, per curare la quale andrei in una clinica da diecimila dollari a notte, piena di seriali, uomini e donne: sai che cura? ahahhaha


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non ci sono più i seriali di una volta


hai ragione.
quasi quasi divento fedele.



Minchia.
Lo sono. E da un po' ormai


Jesus


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè per quanto una donna possa sentirsi attratta da un uomo, ci saranno sempre uomini che per un motivo o
> per l'altro hanno difficoltà con l'altro sesso. Cioè, una donna può sentirsi attratta da un certo tipo di uomo, non da qualsiasi cazzo indiscriminatamente. Poi i puttani ci sono. Ci sarebbero stati, e per la verità c'erano anche se in altre vesti, anche in passato, se non fosse che già un secolo fa una donna intraprendente da quel punto di vista aveva davanti una strada tutta in salita. Viva il progresso e la dissoluzione dei costumi, direi.


ma ammetterai che i puttani sono infinitamente meno, o no?


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiamare cose e persone con il loro nome può dare fastidio!


secondo me a volte bisogna andarci piano con le definizioni...


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per quello che è: la squallida!
> 
> ...


Mi hai convinta, d'ora in avanti la defnirò 'squallida'!

Aggiungici che pur non avendomi mai conosciuta, 'mi odiava', ed ero io a pagare pure il Motel............ed a mantenerla quando soggiornava qui, a mia insaputa.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei anomala e nemmeno seriale, per me.


mai detto di essere seriale, sono molto selettiva. 
la trombata tanto per ho smesso da secoli.

Per trombare ci devono essere mille congiunzioni astrali.




che palle.
Ma non potevo essere di figa svelta?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> quasi quasi divento fedele.
> 
> 
> ...


tebe che mi combini? mannaccia


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi hai convinta, d'ora in avanti la defnirò 'squallida'!
> 
> Aggiungici che pur non avendomi mai conosciuta, 'mi odiava', ed ero io a pagare pure il Motel............ed a mantenerla *quando soggiornava qui*, a mia insaputa.



io solo per questo non avrei perdonato.

Mi viene la carogna solo a pensarci


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai detto di essere seriale, sono molto selettiva.
> la trombata tanto per ho smesso da secoli.
> 
> Per trombare ci devono essere mille congiunzioni astrali.
> ...


a chi lo dici. La cosa fondamentale sono le pulsazioni. Se assenti, non se ne fa nulla


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tebe che mi combini? mannaccia



ma che ne so.
Mattia mi ha pure detto che ho l'amante perchè non trombo con lui.
E io.
Sei tu che hai l'ormone azzerato e hai fatto azzerare il mio.

Niente.
Quando avevo l'amante tutto ok, ora che non ce l'ho...per lui ce l'ho.


:unhappy:


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> quasi quasi divento fedele.
> 
> 
> ...



E qui sbagli, dai un ultimatum a Mattia.:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> a chi lo dici. La cosa fondamentale sono le pulsazioni. Se assenti, non se ne fa nulla


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> probabilmente, o magari non tutti i seriali sono stupidi. Se fossi un attore famoso si tratterebbe di una malattia, per curare la quale andrei in una clinica da diecimila dollari a notte, piena di seriali, uomini e donne: sai che cura? ahahhaha


Un inferno :carneval:
Anche gli attori sex addict mi sembrano stupidi. Pagano pure la clinica! Un seriale, per me, è chi ha il bisogno costante e frequente di conferme di seduttività. E questo è stupido, per me.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che ne so.
> Mattia mi ha pure detto che ho l'amante perchè non trombo con lui.
> E io.
> Sei tu che hai l'ormone azzerato e hai fatto azzerare il mio.
> ...


passerà. sono periodi


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma ammetterai che i puttani sono infinitamente meno, o no?


Sono meno perchè è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare che non per la media degli uomini, oltre al fatto che è un settore molto più "sommerso" rispetto alla prostituzione femminile, ed anche molto più recente, se ci riferiamo ai termini globali. Come per esempio è in forte espansione il settore del turismo sessuale al femminile, per dire.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non solo. L'ho detto tante volte. Voi leggete Lothar in un modo, io in un altro, per motivi genetici e ambientali. Tento di spiegare. Lothar fa una netta distinzione: la donna che ti scegli per la vita e le altre. La prima non è messa in discussione, perchè per lui è l'unica donna. Le altre sono adrenalina. Quando dice zoccola... dà una valenza al solo comportamento sessuale libero, immorale. Se non andasse contro la morale peraltro non sarebbe fonte di adrenalina. Ma non sta denigrando la persona in toto. *Sta distinguendo dalla figura di moglie, che non può essere sporcata dalla stessa immoralità. Guai ad avere una moglie così, perchè il focolare è sacro. Ma questo non gli impedisce di provare empatia verso le sue amanti, o di stimarle per altre cose... ma sono amanti.
> Ed essere amanti è sbagliato, ma Lothar ad un certo momento della sua vita ha deciso che una cosa sbagliata ma che lo fa sentire giovane, vitale... con tutta una vita dedicata al lavoro e alla famiglia... se la poteva concedere.*
> Non condivido affatto il suo pensiero , ma apprezzo la coerenza e l'onestà che io vedo, dietro le parole che spesso alla maggior parte degli utenti, sembrano solo brutali.


Coerente con se stesso e con una visione del tutto utilitaristica del suo rapporto con le donne :smile: però letto così non vedo spazio per il sentimento e sicuramente di sentimento ce ne deve essere...


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E qui sbagli, dai un ultimatum a Mattia.:carneval:



ma il fatto che io non trombo in giro per mancanze.
nemmeno quelle da sesso, se no lo avrei tradito dopo sei mesi.

Non funziono così.

Uff


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai detto di essere seriale, sono molto selettiva.
> la trombata tanto per ho smesso da secoli.
> 
> Per trombare ci devono essere mille congiunzioni astrali.
> ...


Quindi non c'entri. Via! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io solo per questo non avrei perdonato.
> 
> Mi viene la carogna solo a pensarci



Infatti, io non ho perdonato, e la cosa peggiore è stata farla entrare in casa MIA.  E' sempre sotto sfratto. I motivi, altri, li conosci.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> passerà. sono periodi


due mesi sono già passati...quanto dura in genere?


paura


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi hai convinta, d'ora in avanti la defnirò 'squallida'!
> 
> Aggiungici che pur non avendomi mai conosciuta, 'mi odiava', ed ero io a pagare pure il Motel............ed a mantenerla quando soggiornava qui, a mia insaputa.


Ciao devastata

mi dispiace tanto ... 
il tuo nome proprio ci sta ... è devastante una cosa del genere ... 
soprattutto che una deficente del genere non conosce limiti ... 

ti odiava ... perché eri il suo ostacolo ... è lei, in fondo lo sapeva ... 

un abbraccio

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono meno perchè è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare che non per la media degli uomini, oltre al fatto che è un settore molto più "sommerso" rispetto alla prostituzione femminile, ed anche molto più recente, se ci riferiamo ai termini globali. Come per esempio è in forte espansione il settore del turismo sessuale al femminile, per dire.


L'offerta è anche di scarsa qualità :carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono meno perchè è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare che non per la media degli uomini, oltre al fatto che è un settore molto più "sommerso" rispetto alla prostituzione femminile, ed anche molto più recente, se ci riferiamo ai termini globali. Come per esempio è in forte espansione il settore del turismo sessuale al femminile, per dire.


e perche' è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare?

quanot al sommerso, dai, i numeri son numeri, di fatto le troie sono ovunque. I puttani ce ne sono, ma pochini in confronto


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, io non ho perdonato, e la cosa peggiore è stata farla entrare in casa MIA.  E' sempre sotto sfratto. I motivi, altri, li conosci.


si, infatti ti "ammiro" per questo, io non ce l'avrei fatta, nemmeno a guardarlo in faccia.
ma quello che voglio dirti è che la rabbia che continui ad alimentare è negativa per te.
Ne devi uscire, assolutamente.


Insomma. Quando ti leggo così, mi si spacca il cuore.

Fottiti:incazzato:

(con affetto ovviamente)


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi hai convinta, d'ora in avanti la defnirò 'squallida'!
> 
> Aggiungici che pur non avendomi mai conosciuta, 'mi odiava', ed ero io a pagare pure il Motel............ed a mantenerla quando soggiornava qui, a mia insaputa.


La colpa è tutta del Casadei caduto in disgrazia. Ma mi pare d'avertelo già scritto.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> due mesi sono già passati...quanto dura in genere?
> 
> 
> paura


massimo 36 anni, senza contare l'indulto.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un inferno :carneval:
> Anche gli attori sex addict mi sembrano stupidi. Pagano pure la clinica! Un seriale, per me, è chi ha il bisogno costante e frequente di conferme di seduttività. E questo è stupido, per me.


capisco, vabbe', mi arrendo. Comunque, se abbassano i prezzi un salto alla clinica lo faccio....


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> massimo 36 anni, senza contare l'indulto.


...36 anni senza più tradire?


CHANEL PRESTO!
































TUMPH!


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il fatto che io non trombo in giro per mancanze.
> nemmeno quelle da sesso, se no lo avrei tradito dopo sei mesi.
> 
> Non funziono così.
> ...


Quello l'ho capito, ma lui non può 'dormire' quando tu sei vicina a lui, non sempre.


Neppure io funzionavo cosi, però, oggi, sono più aperta mentalmente, ovvio, mi dovrebbe  piacere a pelle,  ma almeno ci penso.  E lui lo sa.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono meno perchè è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare che non per la media degli uomini, oltre al fatto che è un settore molto più "sommerso" rispetto alla prostituzione femminile, ed anche molto più recente, se ci riferiamo ai termini globali. Come per esempio* è in forte espansione il settore del turismo sessuale al femminile*, per dire.



vero, un mio amico gay si lamentava che prima in nordafrica trovava tanti ragazzi disponibili, ora arrivano le donne e i ragazzi spesso le preferiscono


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...36 anni senza più tradire?
> 
> 
> CHANEL PRESTO!
> ...



guarda il lato positivo,...vabbe', non lo trovo


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La colpa è tutta del Casadei caduto in disgrazia. Ma mi pare d'avertelo già scritto.



Hai ragione, e lo sa!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> capisco, vabbe', mi arrendo. Comunque, se abbassano i prezzi un salto alla clinica lo faccio....


Che palloso che sei! O perdoni  o ti arrendi. Non spieghi :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e perche' è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare?
> 
> quanot al sommerso, dai, i numeri son numeri, di fatto le troie sono ovunque. I puttani ce ne sono, ma pochini in confronto


Perchè per quanto possano esserci donne disponibili sono sicuramente più gli uomini. Perchè, ripeto, magari un uomo s'accollerebbe quasi qualsiasi cosa, la donna è molto, molto più selettiva in genere. 
Per i puttani, parlavo appunto di sommerso perchè non è facile ottenere cifre attendibile. Che poi ci siano più puttane è fuor di dubbio.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè per quanto possano esserci donne disponibili sono sicuramente più gli uomini. Perchè, ripeto, magari un uomo s'accollerebbe quasi qualsiasi cosa, la donna è molto, molto più selettiva in genere.
> Per i puttani, parlavo appunto di sommerso perchè non è facile ottenere cifre attendibile. Che poi ci siano più puttane è fuor di dubbio.


Perchè ci sono tanti come massy...!


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono meno perchè è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare che non per la media degli uomini, oltre al fatto che è un settore molto più "sommerso" rispetto alla prostituzione femminile, ed anche molto più recente, se ci riferiamo ai termini globali. Come per esempio è in forte espansione il settore del turismo sessuale al femminile, per dire.



Su questo non concordo, sai cosa penso, che molti non sono capaci di corteggiare le donne, se ne escono con certe esclamazioni e considerazioni che fanno cadere le mutande! Donne libere e disponibili ce ne sono a migliaia. E molte non cercano l'uomo della vita, ma almeno un UOMO, quello si.


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, infatti ti "ammiro" per questo, io non ce l'avrei fatta, nemmeno a guardarlo in faccia.
> ma quello che voglio dirti è che la rabbia che continui ad alimentare è negativa per te.
> Ne devi uscire, assolutamente.
> 
> ...



devo uscire da sto 3d.... ci sono cose che mi fanno troppo male... fate i bravi


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che palloso che sei! O perdoni  o ti arrendi. Non spieghi :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


posso spiegarti quel che capita a me. Io sento un continuo bisogno di "innamorarmi". L'innamoramento, per me, è quella sensazione iniziale di attrazione, mista a novità. Quel momento in cui "sogni" il futuro, pur sapendo che futuro non ci sarà. Ma sai che quella persona ti piace, ci potrebbe essere futuro. Ecco, io sento un continuo bisogno di questa sensazione e la perseguo. Inoltre vi è il simpatico benefit della trombata


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*eccola*



devastata ha detto:


> Su questo non concordo, sai cosa penso, che molti non sono capaci di corteggiare le donne, se ne escono con certe esclamazioni e considerazioni che fanno cadere le mutande! Donne libere e disponibili ce ne sono a migliaia. E molte non cercano l'uomo della vita, ma almeno un UOMO, quello si.


T
Tanto di cappella!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè per quanto possano esserci donne disponibili sono sicuramente più gli uomini. Perchè, ripeto, *magari un uomo s'accollerebbe quasi qualsiasi cosa, la donna è molto, molto più selettiva in genere*.
> Per i puttani, parlavo appunto di sommerso perchè non è facile ottenere cifre attendibile. Che poi ci siano più puttane è fuor di dubbio.


allora siamo fondamentalmente d'accordo


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, infatti ti "ammiro" per questo, io non ce l'avrei fatta, nemmeno a guardarlo in faccia.
> ma quello che voglio dirti è che la rabbia che continui ad alimentare è negativa per te.
> Ne devi uscire, assolutamente.
> 
> ...



Sono la prima a volerne uscire, il problema è come e di conseguenza quando.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ci sono tanti come massy...!


dai oscuro non ricominciamo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> posso spiegarti quel che capita a me.* Io sento un continuo bisogno di "innamorarmi". L'innamoramento, per me, è quella sensazione iniziale di attrazione, mista a novità.* Quel momento in cui "sogni" il futuro, pur sapendo che futuro non ci sarà. Ma sai che quella persona ti piace, ci potrebbe essere futuro. Ecco, io sento un continuo bisogno di questa sensazione e la perseguo. Inoltre vi è il simpatico benefit della trombata


Questo la capisco. Ma questo è un tradimento che non puoi dire che sia solo sesso e non pericoloso per la coppia.       
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtF_U8dFVYo


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quello l'ho capito, ma lui non può 'dormire' quando tu sei vicina a lui, non sempre.
> 
> 
> Neppure io funzionavo cosi, però, oggi, sono più aperta mentalmente, ovvio, mi dovrebbe  piacere a pelle,  ma almeno ci penso.  E lui lo sa.



Ma Mattia sa bene che ha vicino una diversamente fedele , mica lo devo avvertire.
Ce l'ha ben stampato in mente.

Chiamerò un puttano, ho deciso.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo la capisco. Ma questo è un tradimento che non puoi dire che sia solo sesso e non pericoloso per la coppia.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtF_U8dFVYo


la coppia la proteggi ritraendoti, sapendo che quell'innamoramento lo hai avuto anche per tua moglie


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Mattia sa bene che ha vicino una diversamente fedele , mica lo devo avvertire.
> Ce l'ha ben stampato in mente.
> 
> Chiamerò un puttano, ho deciso.


dicaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> la coppia la proteggi ritraendoti, sapendo che quell'innamoramento lo hai avuto anche per tua moglie


Ti ringrazio. Non sai quanto.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dicaaaaaaaaa



tu sei fuori dai giochi del puttano mi spiace.

Ed è un complimento sia chiaro


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Su questo non concordo, sai cosa penso, che molti non sono capaci di corteggiare le donne, se ne escono con certe esclamazioni e considerazioni che fanno cadere le mutande! Donne libere e disponibili ce ne sono a migliaia. E molte non cercano l'uomo della vita, ma almeno un UOMO, quello si.


Ma sto dicendo quello eh.


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Non avevo capito. Scusa.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Non sai quanto.


sei seria, o è un modo più cortse del solito per mandarmi a cagare?-)
se delm caso, ti perdono anticipatamente


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Mattia sa bene che ha vicino una diversamente fedele , mica lo devo avvertire.
> Ce l'ha ben stampato in mente.
> 
> Chiamerò un puttano, ho deciso.




Tu ricordaglielo tutte le sere.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La mia rabbia è rivolta innanzitutto a me. Se potessi riavvolgere il nastro non farei nulla di quello che ho fatto. Non essendo una "traditrice seriale", ma alle prime armi, mi sono lasciata coinvolgere fin troppo. La conseguenza è che adesso tornare alla vita precedente è molto difficile.


sei arrabbiata perchè ti senti ingannata e sei in una situazione di assoluta fragilità emotiva quindi lascia perdere e quando ritorna (ricorda che ha scritto "amici x sempre" ) vedi di chiuderla la porta non lasciare nessuno spiraglio altrimenti ti fai del male 2 volte.
Quando ti è passata la rabbia e lo sconforto (datti un pò di tempo) rifletti sul tuo matrimonio... che vuoi fare?
ciao


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu sei fuori dai giochi del puttano mi spiace.
> 
> Ed è un complimento sia chiaro


ma come? guarda che mi rovini la reputazione? O temi che mi accorga che non hai pulsazioni? Io con le defunte mai, questo è un principio sul quale non transigo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> allora siamo fondamentalmente d'accordo


Non lo so. Io penso che le donne non necessariamente abbisognano dell'amore per fare del sesso. Poi boh.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sei seria, o è un modo più cortse del solito per mandarmi a cagare?-)
> se delm caso, ti perdono anticipatamente


Serissima. :up:


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Non sai quanto.



Dovresti proteggerla, in pochi lo fanno.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dovresti proteggerla, in pochi lo fanno.


faccio del mio meglio, ma è trista sapere nel tuo cuore che la devi proteggere da te.


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando penso che forse con te possa aver sbagliato... mi dai conferma,ti piace giocare con le parole,ti nascondi poi esce quello che sei, sinceramente sei spalleggiato dalle persone che meriti di avere accanto!*No,ci sono uomini che amano le donne,che si incazzano con le donne,che vanno oltre un culo,un bel seno,che rispettano le loro fragilità,le loro insicurezze,la loro capacità di resistere alla sofferenza*,io con te non c'entro proprio un cazzo!Il cane sei tu, anche sei ti sei divertito per mesi con la tua compagna di merende a trattare me da cane...,e se le donne hanno perso rispetto per noi uomini e per quelli come te,scorretti,disonesti,ambigui,infantili,e tanto altro.Impara a mostrarti per quello che sei, che le donne sono più intelligenti di quello che credi,magari tua moglie capisce le tue debolezze e continua a stare con te,almeno decide di stare con un uomo non con un progetto di uomo...!La tua affermazione è offensiva,non aggiungo altro!


Bellissimo post, Oscuro. Davvero.
Mi spiace non poterti approvare...


----------



## devastata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> faccio del mio meglio, ma è trista sapere nel tuo cuore che la devi proteggere da te.



Allora smetti, finche sei in tempo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*leda*



Leda ha detto:


> Bellissimo post, Oscuro. Davvero.
> Mi spiace non poterti approvare...


Io non mi riconosco in uomini come massinfedele anche se questo mi crea svariati problemi,ma sono questo.Non mi sento migliore,ma diverso!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi riconosco in uomini come massinfedele anche se questo mi crea svariati problemi,ma sono questo.Non mi sento migliore,ma diverso!


Nel senso di ricchione?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> è un pò delicata la cosa, ci provo.
> 
> ...


verde


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso di ricchione?


Si,molto pijanculo direi.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io penso che le donne non necessariamente abbisognano dell'amore per fare del sesso. Poi boh.


io neppure, dicevo le donne hanno, in media, bisogno di un'attrazione, mentre l'uomo tende ad essere più guidato dal mero pisello, meno selettivo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Allora smetti, finche sei in tempo.


già, probabilmente dovrei


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi riconosco in uomini come massinfedele anche se questo mi crea svariati problemi,ma sono questo.Non mi sento migliore,ma diverso!


hai dimenticato di differenziarti da lothar-)


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io neppure, dicevo le donne hanno, in media, bisogno di un'attrazione, mentre l'uomo tende ad essere più guidato dal mero pisello, meno selettivo


Ah ok.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> posso spiegarti quel che capita a me. Io sento un continuo bisogno di "innamorarmi". L'innamoramento, per me, è quella sensazione iniziale di attrazione, mista a novità. Quel momento in cui "sogni" il futuro, pur sapendo che futuro non ci sarà. Ma sai che quella persona ti piace, ci potrebbe essere futuro. Ecco, io sento un continuo bisogno di questa sensazione e la perseguo. Inoltre vi è il simpatico benefit della trombata


in poche parole ami soprattutto te stesso ... il resto optional??? tanto per capire senza malizia alcuna


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in poche parole ami soprattutto te stesso ... il resto optional??? tanto per capire senza malizia alcuna


se mi spieghi perché, può darsi tu abbia ragione. perché amerei me stesso innamorandomi?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se mi spieghi perché, può darsi tu abbia ragione. perché amerei me stesso innamorandomi?


di quale amore stiamo parlando ...quello pret a porter...che dura quanto??? cerco solo di capire...
non vorrei tu confondessi amore con infatuazione ...posso sbagliarmi ma non conoscendoti e leggendo quelli che scrivi qui, avrei dei dubbi in merito


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se mi spieghi perché, può darsi tu abbia ragione. perché amerei me stesso innamorandomi?


ti serve di sentire quel palpito che ti fa sentire vivo, ti sei mai chiesto il perchè...o la vivi così senza problemi???


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> di quale amore stiamo parlando ...quello pret a porter...che dura quanto??? cerco solo di capire...
> non vorrei tu confondessi amore con infatuazione ...posso sbagliarmi ma non conoscendoti e leggendo quelli che scrivi qui, avrei dei dubbi in merito


innamoramento per me non è amore. E' la sensazione iniziale, che, se perseguita, potrebbe diventare amore. Chiamala infatuazione se vuoi. Io mi dichiaro sempre sposato, con figli e non intenzionato a lasciare mia moglie. Per definizione una cosa con me non ha futuro. Dichiaro anche che se anche lasciassi mia moglie non inizierei mai una nuova coabitazione, perché una m'è bastata. Detto questo, tutto il resto è libero. E la durata dell'innamoramento, cioé della fase che precede l'amore, è ovviamente ridotta. Ma intensa, e lascia dei ricordi bellissimi


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti serve di sentire quel palpito che ti fa sentire vivo, ti sei mai chiesto il perchè...o la vivi così senza problemi???


lo vivo senza problemi, l'unico problema è che per fare cio' debbo tradire. Se non avessi fatto quella scelta, non ci sarebbero problemi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> innamoramento per me non è amore. E' la sensazione iniziale, che, se perseguita, potrebbe diventare amore. Chiamala infatuazione se vuoi. Io mi dichiaro sempre sposato, con figli e non intenzionato a lasciare mia moglie. Per definizione una cosa con me non ha futuro. Dichiaro anche che se anche lasciassi mia moglie non inizierei mai una nuova coabitazione, perché una m'è bastata. Detto questo, tutto il resto è libero. E la durata dell'innamoramento, cioé della fase che precede l'amore, è ovviamente ridotta. Ma intensa, e lascia dei ricordi bellissimi


ma io non volevo intaccare la tua onestà intellettiva, cercavo di capire  perchè il fatto che tu dichiari da subito le tue reali intenzioni non preclude il fatto che l'altra potrebbe farsi dei castelli in aria ( vedi Katia) ecco ti è mai successo??? come reagisci, ti senti chiamato in causa o solo aver dichiarato da subito le tue intenzioni ti danno la tranqullità di aver agito bene ... non ci far caso son curiosa puoi non rispondere 
si comunque per me è infatuazione ...ma il fatto di avere due opinioni diverse non è un problema


----------



## morettina (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Odio ammetterlo, ma probabilmente mi sono innamorata di lui


Quanto ti capisco...... scusa ma da quanto sei sposata?? Hai figli??Scusa se infierisco , ma almeno lui ha una moglie e de figli ... il mio ex amante era solo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> lo vivo senza problemi, l'unico problema è che per fare cio' debbo tradire. Se non avessi fatto quella scelta, non ci sarebbero problemi


Ma se non avessi l'amore fisso che ti porta a non dar seguito a quell'infatuazione, le daresti seguito e, di conseguenza, potrebbe diventare amore e così il cerchio si chiude. Pensi che sia impossibile per te rinunciare a quelle emozioni?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma io non volevo intaccare la tua onestà intellettiva, cercavo di capire  perchè il fatto che tu dichiari da subito le tue reali intenzioni non preclude il fatto che l'altra potrebbe farsi dei castelli in aria ( vedi Katia) ecco ti è mai successo??? come reagisci, ti senti chiamato in causa o solo aver dichiarato da subito le tue intenzioni ti danno la tranqullità di aver agito bene ... non ci far caso son curiosa puoi non rispondere
> si comunque per me è infatuazione ...ma il fatto di avere due opinioni diverse non è un problema


ok, vada per infatuazione.

è successo in qualche caso. Cerco di starle accanto per quanto posso. Parlarne fa bene. Piano piano le cose migliorano. Ma non sparisco mai. Rimango disponibile a parlare in qualunque momento, vita di famiglia permettendo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se non avessi l'amore fisso che ti porta a non dar seguito a quell'infatuazione, le daresti seguito e, di conseguenza, potrebbe diventare amore e così il cerchio si chiude. Pensi che sia impossibile per te rinunciare a quelle emozioni?


l'ho già fatto con mia moglie. Una volta diventato amore, io cerco nuove avventure. Se si chiudesse con mia moglie, mi unirei solo con una che la pensa come me, in particolare: (i) si vive in case rigorosamente separate; (ii) ci si vede quando e se ci va; (iii) coppia aperta. Senno' sto da solo, perche' non serve ingannarne un'altra, no?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> l'ho già fatto con mia moglie. Una volta diventato amore, io cerco nuove avventure. Se si chiudesse con mia moglie, mi unirei solo con una che la pensa come me, in particolare: (i) si vive in case rigorosamente separate; (ii) ci si vede quando e se ci va; (iii) coppia aperta. Senno' sto da solo, perche' non serve ingannarne un'altra, no?


Fino a quando pensi che possa continuare così? Resti con tua moglie *anche* pensando a quando il "giochetto" non funzionerà più? Non provoco, voglio proprio capire.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fino a quando pensi che possa continuare così? Resti con tua moglie *anche* pensando a quando il "giochetto" non funzionerà più? Non provoco, voglio proprio capire.


e' una storia lunga. Fosse per me, sarei pronto alla separazione, ci ho provato, ma lei ha resistito. Alla fine ho smesso di creare panico, e sono tornato l'uomo di sempre, con qualche difettuccio nel campo desiderio, che sto cercando di affrontare. Molto in breve


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Caso unico. Accidenti avevo detto che me ne bastava uno :unhappy:



Cmq.

Se ti aspetti che coppie in cui la fedeltà fisica non è importante, soddisfatte, scrivano qui... aspetterai a lungo...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ok, vada per infatuazione.
> 
> è successo in qualche caso. Cerco di starle accanto per quanto posso. Parlarne fa bene. Piano piano le cose migliorano. Ma non sparisco mai. Rimango disponibile a parlare in qualunque momento, vita di famiglia permettendo.


Cavolo ti vestì anche da crocerossina all'occorrenza  e sul non sparisco mai che io ho un sussulto, te lo dico sinceramente, il tener sempre la portici a s fessurata mi da l'idea di qualcosa poco ematico  e se tua moglie si innamorasse di qualcun altro e ti lasciasse, immagino saresti felice o no? Te lo chiedo perché non verrei il tuo modo di pensare sia dettato dal tuo "sentirti in una botte di ferro" ... Se la botte si spacca ... Che fai? Hai tempo per rispondere se vuoi tanto esco ciaooo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e' una storia lunga. Fosse per me, sarei pronto alla separazione, ci ho provato, ma lei ha resistito. Alla fine ho smesso di creare panico, e sono tornato l'uomo di sempre, con qualche difettuccio nel campo desiderio, che sto cercando di affrontare. Molto in breve


Capisco. Beh tre figli sono un buon motivo per resistere e riprovarci. Non ci provi cercando di rinunciare a quelle soddisfazioni? Però non era questa la domanda. Il quando era proprio un: quando? Fino a che età? Con donne di quale età? E poi?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se ci sono cosi' tante donne disponibili al sesso, come mai ci sono cosi' tante puttane? perche' gli uomini non si prendono una di quelle disponibili al sesso? e perche' non ci sono i puttani per strada, per sodisfare tutte le donne vogliose che non si soddisfano?



Ho un amico giornalista.
Una volta ha fatto una inchiesta sulla prostituzione, andando a domandare sai alle prostitute che ai clienti.

I suoi risultati sono che il cliente medio è giovane, sui 30-35 anni, un uomo che dopo aver passato la giornata/serata con la morosa/moglie, e averci pure fatto l'amore, se ne va dalla prostituta perchè dopo essersi tenuto lucido epr fare bella figura e non sembrare porco, vuole lasciarsi andare e scopare come gli pare, egoisticamente.

Questo era il ritratto del cliente più tipico.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> bello sentirsi dire quel che si vuole eh? "io sono selettivo", "solo tu", "non con altre ma con te", eh? ahahahah



ma cavolo, ci sarà pure qualcuno così. Molte di noi lo sono, più o meno. Qualcuno che dà al sesso un significato maggiore del soddisfacimento di fregole ci sarà pure, no? Anche perché, se fosse davvero così, tu non avresti poroblemi con tua moglie. A letto, di fronte alla sua figa (cit) dovresti saltarle addosso...
invece, mi pare che qualcos'altro ci sia. Ma tu questa differenza, questo qualcos'altro, li hai presi al contrario...


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao HL

sinceramente, se il mio compagno iniziasse a dirmi cose del genere, scapperei!!!

perché vuol dire, che mi deve rassicurare ... 

ohhh, cavolo ... non voglio immaginare ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco. Beh *tre figli* sono un buon motivo per resistere e riprovarci. Non ci provi cercando di rinunciare a quelle soddisfazioni? Però non era questa la domanda. Il quando era proprio un: quando? Fino a che età? Con donne di quale età? E poi?


Dove lo dice? Non lo trovo. Mi interesserebbe il post in cui dice di avere tre figli, per favore.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dove lo dice? Non lo trovo. Mi interesserebbe il post in cui dice di avere tre figli, per favore.


Caro Brocolino :smile:

lo ha detto, ma non ha specificato nulla ... solo che è una storia lunga.

comunque alcune pagine fa ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Brocolino :smile:
> 
> lo ha detto, ma non ha specificato nulla ... solo che è una storia lunga.
> 
> ...


Gracias amiga espanola :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito. Standing ovation! :up:


concordo. Gli interventi di Sienne mi sono piaciuti moltissimo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma cavolo, ci sarà pure qualcuno così. Molte di noi lo sono, più o meno. Qualcuno che dà al sesso un significato maggiore del soddisfacimento di fregole ci sarà pure, no? Anche perché, se fosse davvero così, tu non avresti poroblemi con tua moglie. A letto, di fronte alla sua figa (cit) dovresti saltarle addosso...
> invece, mi pare che qualcos'altro ci sia. Ma tu questa differenza, questo qualcos'altro, li hai presi al contrario...


io non ho mai detto di essere trai cani, ma solo che ve ne sono e sono molti


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo ti vestì anche da crocerossina all'occorrenza  e sul non sparisco mai che io ho un sussulto, te lo dico sinceramente, il tener sempre la portici a s fessurata mi da l'idea di qualcosa poco ematico  e se tua moglie si innamorasse di qualcun altro e ti lasciasse, immagino saresti felice o no? Te lo chiedo perché non verrei il tuo modo di pensare sia dettato dal tuo "sentirti in una botte di ferro" ... Se la botte si spacca ... Che fai? Hai tempo per rispondere se vuoi tanto esco ciaooo


si, se li lasciasse innamorata, ne sarei felice per lei, e sarei il miglior lasciato del mondo


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Gracias amiga espanola :smile:


Ciao

de nada mi amor  :smile: ...



ps: la cosa buffa è, che in italiano, tedesco o francese ... 
non uso quasi mai la parola amore ... 

ma in spagnolo ... sempre, persino quando mi arrabbio  :smile: ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto di essere trai cani, ma solo che ve ne sono e sono molti


ah, ok. ...


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco. Beh tre figli sono un buon motivo per resistere e riprovarci. Non ci provi cercando di rinunciare a quelle soddisfazioni? Però non era questa la domanda. Il quando era proprio un: quando? Fino a che età? Con donne di quale età? E poi?


sono entrato qui, a settembre credo, proprio perché pianificavo di rinunciare all'infedeltà e cercavo gente che avesse aftto esperienze simili. 
Fino a che età? io credo che oltre i 50 sarei un tristo figuro
età delle donne? varia, dai 25 ai 50


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dove lo dice? Non lo trovo. Mi interesserebbe il post in cui dice di avere tre figli, per favore.


ha avuto molti nick, uno dei quali ha parlato dei figli e delle sevizie alle quali li sottopone, essendo evidentemente una merda d'uomo traditore :singleeye:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ok. ...


era in risposta a minerva, che sosteneva che non esiste il sesso senza amore


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ha avuto molti nick, uno dei quali ha parlato dei figli e delle sevizie alle quali li sottopone, essendo evidentemente una merda d'uomo traditore :singleeye:


ue', io ho avuto 3 nick, di cui uno usato per due giorni, e due usati in parallelo per un paio di giorni. Detto questo, mi pare normale che un seriale sia anche un padre degenerato, non è mica colpa mia


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao HL
> 
> sinceramente, se il mio compagno iniziasse a dirmi cose del genere, scapperei!!!
> 
> ...


ottima difesa. L'unico rischio è chi mente e prentende, ma ovviamente non ve ne sono, o no?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ue', io ho avuto 3 nick, di cui uno usato per due giorni, e due usati in parallelo per un paio di giorni. Detto questo, mi pare normale che un seriale sia anche un padre degenerato, non è mica colpa mia



Gli hobbit 


Mi facevi morire dal ridere, e anche un sacco di tenerezza.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dove lo dice? Non lo trovo. Mi interesserebbe il post in cui dice di avere tre figli, per favore.


per curiosità, perché ti interessava?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e sia, 8 su 10. Ma la realtà è che gli uomini, in media, non hanno bisogno del sentimento per fare sesso, le donne si'. Le mercenarie sono la prova provata di quel che dico. Io invito voi gentil donne ad entrare in un qualunque bar, avvicinare un uomo con cortesia (senza sembrare pazze, eh) e fargli capire che gliela volete dare. Ne vedrete il risultato. Provare per credere


qui non posso che darti ragione, e pensa pure che non sono nemmeno tanto gentile. Però, per il mantenimento del poco equilibrio mentale che mi rimane, preferirei pensare che le percentuali siano diverse. Altrimenti mi baro in casa e non ci penso più, che non è cosa buona e giusta


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gli hobbit
> 
> 
> Mi facevi morire dal ridere, e anche un sacco di tenerezza.


dillo a numero tre, al momento sotto il mio piede destro


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> qui non posso che darti ragione, e pensa pure che non sono nemmeno tanto gentile. Però, per il mantenimento del poco equilibrio mentale che mi rimane, preferirei pensare che le percentuali siano diverse. Altrimenti mi baro in casa e non ci penso più, che non è cosa buona e giusta


la conoscenza di certi aspetti dei maschi è un elemento fondamentale per identificare le merde


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> per curiosità, perché ti interessava?


Perché anche io ho figli e loro sono forse la ragione primaria per cui ho chiuso col tradimento e cerco di recuperare il rapporto con mia moglie. Solo per questo. pensavo a come situazioni uguali possono portare a strade diverse. Tutto qui. :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stellino,
> 
> stessa teoria di The Cheater;
> 
> ...


Ma infatti, l'ho letto anche in uno dei 3D vecchi: se ad un tizio suonano alla porta, apre e si trova davanti una, più o meno discinta, che gli propone sesso esplicitamente, si spaventano, temono appunto l'inganno, si ritraggono come paguri. Pare. 
Ma forse questo non depone alla profondità maschile, solo al loro spirito di conservazione  (della serie: le donne non sono così, questa mi stà a cojonà)


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché anche io ho figli e loro sono forse la ragione primaria per cui ho chiuso col tradimento e cerco di recuperare il rapporto con mia moglie. Solo per questo. pensavo a come situazioni uguali possono portare a strade diverse. Tutto qui. :smile:


ma anche io sto cercando di rivedere la mia strategia di vita, con scarsi risultati per il momento, come forse potrai notare


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ottima difesa. L'unico rischio è chi mente e prentende, ma ovviamente non ve ne sono, o no?


Ciao,

credo che ce ne sono ... forse anche più che io possa immaginare ... 

ho solo parlato per me. 

non sono molto romantica. 

ma molto nature :smile: ...

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dillo a numero tre, al momento sotto il mio piede destro



Smettila.
Sono in video col mio amante e si sta accorgendo che sghignazzo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma infatti, l'ho letto anche in uno dei 3D vecchi: se ad un tizio suonano alla porta, apre e si trova davanti una, più o meno discinta, che gli propone sesso esplicitamente, se spaventano, temono appunto l'inganno, si ritraggono come paguri. Pare.
> Ma forse questo non depone alla profondità maschile, solo al loro spirito di conservazione  (della serie: le donne non sono così, questa mi stà a cojonà)


io controllo il battito e ce provo comunque, nun se butta gnente


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo che ce ne sono ... forse anche più che io possa immaginare ...
> 
> ...


nature, interessante


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> la conoscenza di certi aspetti dei maschi è un elemento fondamentale per identificare le merde


eh, ma sul campo ho acquisito un radar. Ma evidentemente, lo celo bene, tanto che ultimamente nemmeno a un aperitivo riesco ad andare senza essere importunata dall'imbecille di turno. Non state facendo una figura bellissima, questo mi sento di dirlo.
Spero sempre, però, che ci sia di più. Magari è solo sfiga personale mia. Ho una teoria al proposito che però evito di scrivere per non ammorbare


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Smettila.
> Sono in video col mio amante e si sta accorgendo che sghignazzo.


ecco, lo vedi che hai fatto numero 3? (ciaff) hai distratto la signora (ciaff)


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma sul campo ho acquisito un radar. Ma evidentemente, lo celo bene, tanto che ultimamente nemmeno a un aperitivo riesco ad andare senza essere importunata dall'imbecille di turno. Non state facendo una figura bellissima, questo mi sento di dirlo.
> Spero sempre, però, che ci sia di più. Magari è solo sfiga personale mia. Ho una teoria al proposito che però evito di scrivere per non ammorbare


io consiglio sempre alle mie amiche di ridere in faccia alla gente. La donna che ti ride in faccia è letale.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, lo vedi che hai fatto numero 3? (ciaff) hai distratto la signora (ciaff)



Ti odio in questo momento...

Caspita se è difficile, sono in ufficio e devo far finta di lavorare, con l'amante in video e te.

Che vita faticosa...


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao AB,

ce ne sono, ce ne sono :smile: ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti odio in questo momento...
> 
> Caspita se è difficile, sono in ufficio e devo far finta di lavorare, con l'amante in video e te.
> 
> Che vita faticosa...


vedi, la comodità dei figli sta in questo: in una situazione di stress come quella in cui tu ti trovi, puoi punirli per una ragione del tutto inventata, e rilassarti


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma anche io sto cercando di rivedere la mia strategia di vita, con scarsi risultati per il momento, come forse potrai notare


Più seghe e lavoro di fantasia erotica e meno azione sul piano della realtà. Sport, hobbies da condividere con moglie e figli e magari un pò di terapia, di coppia o individuale. Sono certo che ce la puoi fare ragazzo :smile::up:


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

in questo HL a ragione. 

ridere o anche semplicemente sorridere ... è un arma, lo smantelli.

e te ne vai ... 

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Più seghe e lavoro di fantasia erotica e meno azione sul piano della realtà. Sport, hobbies da condividere con moglie e figli e magari un pò di terapia, di coppia o individuale. Sono certo che ce la puoi fare ragazzo :smile::up:


uh, cazzo, ma lo sai che mi hai dato un condensato di consigli notevole? Molte grazie


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in questo HL a ragione.
> 
> ...


ridere apertamente è molto efficace. Lui si avvicina, tu lo guardi e scoppi a ridere, ti scusi, ma continui. Poi continui a bere scuotendo la testa. L'unico rischio è che esca e si butti sotto a un tram. Ma sarebbe selezione naturale


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io controllo il battito e ce provo comunque, nun se butta gnente



:risata::risata::risata:

e detto da un non-cane


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> e detto da un non-cane


tze, un cane non controllerebbe il battito


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> uh, cazzo, ma lo sai che mi hai dato un condensato di consigli notevole? Molte grazie


sai la verità?  dalla tua risposta sarcastica e francamente poco carina, perchè io ti ho in pratica detto quello che ho fatto io e tu mi hai deriso (per cui puoi anche tentare di fare il moderato ma la tua vera natura un tantino presuntuosetta - per usare un eufemismo - viene sempre fuori, come è giusta che sia peraltro) credo di capire che non ci pensi proprio a smettere. 
Smettere di tradire è come smettere di fumare: lo fai se vuoi veramente. A parole sono tutti buoni a smettere entrambe le cose: Ciao statt'buono


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sai la verità?  dalla tua risposta sarcastica e francamente poco carina, perchè io ti ho in pratica detto quello che ho fatto io e tu mi hai deriso (per cui puoi anche tentare di fare il moderato ma la tua vera natura un tantino presuntuosetta - per usare un eufemismo - viene sempre fuori, come è giusta che sia peraltro) credo di capire che non ci pensi proprio a smettere.
> Smettere di tradire è come smettere di fumare: lo fai se vuoi veramente. A parole sono tutti buoni a smettere entrambe le cose: Ciao statt'buono


ma ero sincero! davvero, è stata una mail di poche righe in cui hai scritto delle cose notevoli. Ero sincero!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono una figa spaziale. Ma per le racchie è diverso e credono di ricevere broccolamenti perché si sono innamorati.:carneval::carneval:



hahahhaha non posso che approvare virtualmente


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sai la verità?  dalla tua risposta sarcastica e francamente poco carina, perchè io ti ho in pratica detto quello che ho fatto io e tu mi hai deriso (per cui puoi anche tentare di fare il moderato ma la tua vera natura un tantino presuntuosetta - per usare un eufemismo - viene sempre fuori, come è giusta che sia peraltro) credo di capire che non ci pensi proprio a smettere.
> Smettere di tradire è come smettere di fumare: lo fai se vuoi veramente. A parole sono tutti buoni a smettere entrambe le cose: Ciao statt'buono


elaboro: 
- terapia: ho iniziato, da solo perché devo dire tutto, poi vedremo
- sport: è una delle cose che credo anche io: devo ritrovarlo per "sfogarmi"
- hobbies etc con famiglia: anche questo è elemento su cui concordo, spostare il baricentro.

In breve, in poche righe hai condensato tutto il sapere che avevo raccolto, aggiungendo alcune cose...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dove lo dice? Non lo trovo. Mi interesserebbe il post in cui dice di avere tre figli, per favore.


In questa discussione (mi pare). Non mi ricordo. L'ho letto da poco.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questa discussione (mi pare). Non mi ricordo. L'ho letto da poco.


confermo la paternità putativa di tre individui


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao HL,

non ho capito bene ... sry ...

un conto è tradire, perché a casa ... c'è qualcosa che non va ... 

un'altro è, se hai scoperto, che per te la vita da "saltarello" ti è più consone ... 


nel secondo caso, la vedo un pò difficile ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me l'hanno sempre chiesto o meglio, il discorso è nato dopo tre, quattro uscite.
> E comunque, per evitare robe strane, lo facevo uscire io.
> Essendo per me una cosa importante per entrambi, meglio mettere in chiaro le cose che potrebbero essere importanti da subito.


ma infatti io ti credo quando ti definisci "diversamente fedele". E mi piace un sacco questa cosa: il distinguo non è di poco conto.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> elaboro:
> - terapia: ho iniziato, da solo perché devo dire tutto, poi vedremo
> - sport: è una delle cose che credo anche io: devo ritrovarlo per "sfogarmi"
> - hobbies etc con famiglia: anche questo è elemento su cui concordo, spostare il baricentro.
> ...


Ti chiedo scusa io, sono stato forse troppo impulsivo, ho avuto l'impressione che tu mi trattassi con sufficienza e non lo tollero: non è stato un percorso facile e per lungo tempo sono stato instabile e in preda degli eventi sui quali mi sembrava di non avere più controllo. Ora io non ho alcuna ricetta e neppure mi permetto di giudicare gli altri, però se uno sulle cose vuole lavorare qualcosa ottiene. Secondo me. Certo che se il tradimento è visto come un valore o comunque qualcosa che non ci crea scompensi, a prescindere da ogni rilievo morale, allora nulla quaestio. Ma se come mi pareva di capire è una cosa "coattiva" forse, dico forse si può desiderare smettere. Tutto qui. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sono entrato qui, a settembre credo, proprio perché pianificavo di rinunciare all'infedeltà e cercavo gente che avesse aftto esperienze simili.
> Fino a che età? io credo che oltre i 50 sarei un tristo figuro
> età delle donne? varia, dai 25 ai 50


A 50 con donne di 25? E poi. Passati i 50 solo tua moglie? Perché tristo a 50 e a 45 no? Giusto per capire. Magari ne hai 30. Ma il tempo necessario per far tutto mi fa pensare che ne hai di più.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, gli uomini come te,ed io con te non ho proprio nulla da spartire,!Senza offesa.E ti ripeto:le donne hanno perso rispetto per noi uomini grazie a quelli come voi,che vi sbragate davanti ad una figa,ecco perchè stimo molto più le donne che gli uomini!


quoto, come anche la tua indignazione qualche post più su (toni a parte). Oscuro, non volermene, non ti sto avvelando quotandoti. :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao HL,
> 
> non ho capito bene ... sry ...
> 
> ...


un pochino complessa la storia. Saltarello è più consona, ma c'ho famija e forse per migliorare la situazione familiare, devo rinunciare alle mie passioni


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto, come anche la tua indignazione qualche post più su (toni a parte). Oscuro, non volermene, non ti sto avvelando quotandoti. :smile:


grazie, ben gentile


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ottima difesa. L'unico rischio è chi mente e prentende, ma ovviamente non ve ne sono, o no?


Non ho letto quella discussione. In altre era chiara l'ironia. Però che metti in pericolo la loro serenità ne devi essere consapevole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> grazie, ben gentile


ma se hai detto che non fai parte dei cani della statistica! Io in questo spero 

edit: comunque, sto a p. 140 e poco più, smettela di postare con questa velocità, non vi sto dietro. State zitti se potete (cit)


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa io, sono stato forse troppo impulsivo, ho avuto l'impressione che tu mi trattassi con sufficienza e non lo tollero: non è stato un percorso facile e per lungo tempo sono stato instabile e in preda degli eventi sui quali mi sembrava di non avere più controllo. Ora io non ho alcuna ricetta e neppure mi permetto di giudicare gli altri, però se uno sulle cose vuole lavorare qualcosa ottiene. Secondo me. Certo che se il tradimento è visto come un valore o comunque qualcosa che non ci crea scompensi, a prescindere da ogni rilievo morale, allora nulla quaestio. Ma se come mi pareva di capire è una cosa "coattiva" forse, dico forse si può desiderare smettere. Tutto qui. :up:


no, quando ho mandato il messaggio, ho temuto che potesse essere frainteso, voleva essere scherzoso, nell'apprezamento, ma la lettura non ha reso. Comunque forse ti disturbero' oltre, perche' il tuo percorso mi puo' aiutare, se non ti spiace


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma se hai detto che non fai parte dei cani della statistica! Io in questo spero


ma lui no!


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma lui no!


dici che ho letto male? Torno a p. 140 e poco più, state bboni 

Comunque sì, avevo letto troppo di fretta. Punto tuo :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 50 con donne di 25? E poi. Passati i 50 solo tua moglie? Perché tristo a 50 e a 45 no? Giusto per capire. Magari ne hai 30. Ma il tempo necessario per far tutto mi fa pensare che ne hai di più.


ne ho 40. Ora non mi pare di averne di 25, ma ne ho avute. Comunque, l'età sale con il salire della mia. Perché a 50? non so, mi sembra che 50 sia vecchio e 40 no, ma magari quando ne avro' 50 cambiero' idea. Passati i 50, vorrei ritirarmi dalla lotta attiva. Appendere i preservativi al chiodo e dedicarmi alla mia vera passione: le donne... ahahah
(chiedo perdono)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si, se li lasciasse innamorata, ne sarei felice per lei, e sarei il miglior lasciato del mondo


:smile::smile: Ma allora fai ma scelta d'amore separati e fagli vivere una vita nuova, tanto poi gli passa e si innamora di un altro :smile: scusa ma sono scettica diversi uomini affermano ciò quando il pericolo non è reale nel momento che lo diventa non so perché ma la loro visione della cose cambia prospettiva :smile: ma forse tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> no, quando ho mandato il messaggio, ho temuto che potesse essere frainteso, voleva essere scherzoso, nell'apprezamento, ma la lettura non ha reso. Comunque forse ti disturbero' oltre, perche' il tuo percorso mi puo' aiutare, se non ti spiace


Io ho proseguito a scrivere senza aver letto lo scambio con Hell7. Io credo che quando ci si rende conto che si rischia di buttare a mare la propria vita e fare del male a chi ci vuole bene e ai figli si dovrebbe cercare un percorso per venirne a capo. E' quello che state facendo e vi ammiro.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

cazzarola massinfedele, ancora qua a spiegare i tuoi alibi e le tue ragioni.ma quanto ti appassiona la cosa?


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Visto che non si è accontentata di scopare mio marito per sei anni, che lo facevano pure a casa mia, e non contenta ha pensato bene di avvertire mia figlia che suo padre mi tradiva, ecc. ecc., come dovrei definirla?



tutti in coro: FACOCERA!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola massinfedele, ancora qua a spiegare i tuoi alibi e le tue ragioni.ma quanto ti appassiona la cosa?


A domanda risponde. E oggi con estrema cortesia. :up:


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ue', io ho avuto 3 nick, di cui uno usato per due giorni, e due usati in parallelo per un paio di giorni. Detto questo, mi pare normale che un seriale sia anche un padre degenerato, non è mica colpa mia


Concordo.  Soprattutto sul padre degenerato.  
Sono con il cell. Cazzo che fatica con sta tastiera microba di sto cazzo.
Ciao AnnaB!!
Faccina che balla


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma lo fai dando delle troie a tutte in maniera insidacabile.
> Ora, non mi sento presa in causa, ovviamente, ma ragionare così per macro aree ti rende tutto più difficile.
> Perchè non ti fa stare meglio, ti fa solo incazzare di più.
> 
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gli hobbit
> 
> 
> Mi facevi morire dal ridere, e anche un sacco di tenerezza.


Ti ricordi quando gli comprava il gelato e poi se lo mangiava lui?


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile::smile: Ma allora fai ma scelta d'amore separati e fagli vivere una vita nuova, tanto poi gli passa e si innamora di un altro :smile: scusa ma sono scettica diversi uomini affermano ciò quando il pericolo non è reale nel momento che lo diventa non so perché ma la loro visione della cose cambia prospettiva :smile: ma forse tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola :smile:


ci ho provato, ma non ha voluto. Ha resistito fortemente.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A domanda risponde. E oggi con estrema cortesia. :up:


ma infatti è diventato ,purtroppo per lui ,simpatico


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

in effetti, trovo più adeguato il pensiero di Fiammetta. 

capisco molto bene, le paure, il sentirsi soli ecc. tre figli ... cioè, che lei ha provato di tutto per tenerti ... 

certe insicurezze, possono veramente spaventare ...

ma forse ... piano piano ... aprire un discorso ... con varie prospettive ... assieme ... 

non so ... molto difficile e complesso ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me a volte bisogna andarci piano con le definizioni...


eh


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti è diventato ,purtroppo per lui ,simpatico


non ci posso credere, sono senza parole


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non ci posso credere, sono senza parole


ora le tue labbra puoi spedirle ad un indirizzo nuovo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ci ho provato, ma non ha voluto. Ha resistito fortemente.


Ok non entro nel merito del vostro rapporto :smile:  Probabilmente avrà le sue buone ragioni :smile:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ricordi quando gli comprava il gelato e poi se lo mangiava lui?



i bambini devono capire che la vita è dura. E triste il compito del genitore


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora le tue labbra puoi spedirle ad un indirizzo nuovo


no, ora che mi vuoi bene, ti perseguitero' per sempre.


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti è diventato ,purtroppo per lui ,simpatico


CHANEL PRESTO!!!


THUMP!!!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok non entro nel merito del vostro rapporto :smile:  Probabilmente avrà le sue buone ragioni :smile:


finanziarie, dici? -)


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> i bambini devono capire che la vita è dura. E triste il compito del genitore


Ciao,

questa perla me la devi spiegare ... sry ... please ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ricordi quando gli comprava il gelato e poi se lo mangiava lui?



Diamine.

Meno male che ho chiuso il video con l'amante.
E meno male che i miei colleghi sono voltati.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> i bambini devono capire che la vita è dura. E triste il compito del genitore


Scusa la franchezza ma penso che spesso sia triste il compito di figli, i genitori sono maggiorenni e vaccinati , peste li colga :smile: sai mi piaceva chiudere il mio intervento con un idea chiara sui genitori sui generis


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono meno perchè è molto più semplice per una donna trovare da scopare che non per la media degli uomini, oltre al fatto che è un settore molto più "sommerso" rispetto alla prostituzione femminile, ed anche molto più recente, se ci riferiamo ai termini globali. Come per esempio è in forte espansione il settore del turismo sessuale al femminile, per dire.


ti manca un altro punto nella serie: siamo decisamente più selettive, dati alla mano. Vero che fatichiamo meno a concretizzare. Magari è anche per quello.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa la franchezza ma penso che spesso sia triste il compito di figli, i genitori sono maggiorenni e vaccinati , peste li colga :smile: sai mi piaceva chiudere il mio intervento con un idea chiara sui genitori sui generis


hai ragione. i miei poi in particolare, perché ho l'abitudine di guardare la televisione straiato su di loro...


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> i bambini devono capire che la vita è dura. E triste il compito del genitore


Me lo diceva anche mio Papà quando per farmi smettere di mangiare le unghie...
comunque anche lui disse quella frase.
E guarda che DONNA ha tirato sú


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> questa perla me la devi spiegare ... sry ... please ...
> 
> sienne


ti faccio un esempio: io spesso prometto un regalo, poi lo avvicino ai miei figli e quando la manina è li li per prenderlo, lo ritraggo, rido a crepapelle, e lo ripongo sullo scaffale alto. "La vita è dura" aggiungo saggiamente, sgranocchiando la cioccolata che la mamma aveva comprato per loro


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Su questo non concordo, sai cosa penso, che molti non sono capaci di corteggiare le donne, se ne escono con certe esclamazioni e considerazioni che fanno cadere le mutande! Donne libere e disponibili ce ne sono a migliaia. E molte non cercano l'uomo della vita, ma almeno un UOMO, quello si.


quoto! Altro che mutande. Alcune loor espressioni trasformano le mie in cancelli,e non di ghisa, d'acciaio. Belli rinforzati


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa la franchezza ma penso che spesso sia triste il compito di figli, i genitori sono maggiorenni e vaccinati , peste li colga :smile: sai mi piaceva chiudere il mio intervento con un idea chiara sui genitori sui generis


Immagino che tu non abbia figli e per questo non ti renda conto. Anche considerazioni economiche sono rispettabili se porterebbero a condizioni di indigenza. Queste considerazioni, insieme a più "nobili" ragioni sentimentali, possono portare a cercare una strada di ricomposizione della crisi.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto! Altro che mutande. Alcune loor espressioni trasformano le mie in cancelli,e non di ghisa, d'acciaio. Belli rinforzati


ammetterai che però far cadere le mutande ha i suoi vantaggi....


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè per quanto possano esserci donne disponibili sono sicuramente più gli uomini. Perchè, ripeto, *magari un uomo s'accollerebbe quasi qualsiasi cosa, la donna è molto, molto più selettiva in genere*.
> Per i puttani, parlavo appunto di sommerso perchè non è facile ottenere cifre attendibile. Che poi ci siano più puttane è fuor di dubbio.


letto ora (sono indietro). D'accordo e ritiro il post precedente


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio: io spesso prometto un regalo, poi lo avvicino ai miei figli e quando la manina è li li per prenderlo, lo ritraggo, rido a crepapelle, e lo ripongo sullo scaffale alto. "La vita è dura" aggiungo saggiamente, sgranocchiando la cioccolata che la mamma aveva comprato per loro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non è più probabile che sia una sbandata? Senza la quale, del resto, non avresti tradito...


Boh... Spero sia stata solo una sbandata, lo dirà il tempo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Boh... Spero sia stata solo una sbandata, lo dirà il tempo...


Nel frattempo la discussione ha riguardato altri. Ma il tema è sempre quello.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Boh... Spero sia stata solo una sbandata, lo dirà il tempo...


vedrai che ti riprendi. e' una sbandata. e sono certo che lui poi cercherà di spiegarti, quando la cosa sarà meno "pesante" per entrambi


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io penso che le donne non necessariamente abbisognano dell'amore per fare del sesso. Poi boh.


questo lo penso e lo so anche io. Ma molte di noi non amano le strade senza sbocco, se non altro ipotetico. E poi, credo, per molte donne il coinvolgimento, ben più dello "svuotare" (ma che, poi?), è necessario. Sarà che io sono ad altissimo mantenimento (Harry ti rpesento Sally), ma per così poco non smuovo nemmeno il sopracciglio, figuriamoci il corpo...


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vedrai che ti riprendi. e' una sbandata. e sono certo che lui poi cercherà di spiegarti, quando la cosa sarà meno "pesante" per entrambi


----------



## Katia (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel frattempo la discussione ha riguardato altri. Ma il tema è sempre quello.


Sì, io ogni tanto ritorno...


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> faccio del mio meglio, ma è trista sapere nel tuo cuore che la devi proteggere da te.


è questo, il tragico che mi impensierisce, di te. Il vedere l'ombra e non evitarla. Essere il veleno di se stessi, almeno in qualche aspetto (importante) della propria vita. Io non ci starei dentro.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio: io spesso prometto un regalo, poi lo avvicino ai miei figli e quando la manina è li li per prenderlo, lo ritraggo, rido a crepapelle, e lo ripongo sullo scaffale alto. "La vita è dura" aggiungo saggiamente, sgranocchiando la cioccolata che la mamma aveva comprato per loro


Ciao HL

:rotfl::rotfl:

ok. capito ... è un modo di dire scherzoso ... 

grazie per la pazienza :smile:

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> hai ragione. i miei poi in particolare, perché ho l'abitudine di guardare la televisione straiato su di loro...


Scusa la precisazione che ti chiedo: tua moglie sa che la tradisci ogni tanto? Cioè mi spiego è stato uno dei motivi che hai avanzato quando le hai suggerito di separarvi? Ciaooo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa la precisazione che ti chiedo: tua moglie sa che la tradisci ogni tanto? Cioè mi spiego è stato uno dei motivi che hai avanzato quando le hai suggerito di separarvi? Ciaooo


no


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è questo, il tragico che mi impensierisce, di te. Il vedere l'ombra e non evitarla. Essere il veleno di se stessi, almeno in qualche aspetto (importante) della propria vita. Io non ci starei dentro.


che dire, non posso che concordare


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao HL
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


guarda, avendo bambini, la pazienza è la prima cosa. Ci vuole pazienza e dedizione per sculacciarli per tre ore di fila, ma io ce la faccio


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> guarda, avendo bambini, la pazienza è la prima cosa. Ci vuole pazienza e dedizione per sculacciarli per tre ore di fila, ma io ce la faccio


da grandi ti ringrazieranno per avere un sederino sodo!


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> guarda, avendo bambini, la pazienza è la prima cosa. Ci vuole pazienza e dedizione per sculacciarli per tre ore di fila, ma io ce la faccio


Ciao, 

io imparo e capisco prima ...  ...

non ti devi scomodare ... 

mi basta uno sguardo ...  

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io imparo e capisco prima ...  ...
> 
> ...


alla bisogna, fammi sapere, senza complimenti


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da grandi ti ringrazieranno per avere un sederino sodo!


ma anche per l'ottima educazione formativa


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho un amico giornalista.
> Una volta ha fatto una inchiesta sulla prostituzione, andando a domandare sai alle prostitute che ai clienti.
> 
> I suoi risultati sono che i*l cliente medio è giovane, sui 30-35 anni, un uomo che dopo aver passato la giornata/serata con la morosa/moglie, e averci pure fatto l'amore, se ne va dalla prostituta perchè dopo essersi tenuto lucido epr fare bella figura e non sembrare porco, vuole lasciarsi andare e scopare come gli pare, egoisticamente*.
> ...


questa è la cosa che più mi ha spiazzato, più mi ha lasciato senza parole. Anche perché credo che il "non sentirsi porco" sia una necessità che molti uomini sembrano avere, avendo però deciso, senza averlo comunicato alla donna, cosa sarebbe sembrato da porco all'interno della coppia. Le risposte dell'altra parte della coppia, invece, molto spesso li evrebbero stupiti/li stupirebbero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> era in risposta a minerva, che sosteneva che non esiste il sesso senza amore


ora ho capito. C'ho i miei tempi


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questa è la cosa che più mi ha spiazzato, più mi ha lasciato senza parole. Anche perché credo che il "non sentirsi porco" sia una necessità che molti uomini sembrano avere, avendo però deciso, senza averlo comunicato alla donna, cosa sarebbe sembrato da porco all'interno della coppia. Le risposte dell'altra parte della coppia, invece, molto spesso li evrebbero stupiti/li stupirebbero.



Sono rimasta colpita anche io...
pensavo al signore di mezza età o anziano, senza donna, o con donna ormai di ormoni spenti.

Invece, c'è un grossissimo problema di comunicazione per quanto riguarda la sfera sessuale.
Il problema di "fare bella figura", o di "non devo venire prima di lei", sembrano giganteschi a certi uomini.

E proprio come dici, gli stessi uomini potrebbero avere belle sorprese.
Il problema è che... anche no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io consiglio sempre alle mie amiche di ridere in faccia alla gente. La donna che ti ride in faccia è letale.


In effetti sghignazzo. Ma c'è chi dice che me la tiro, non faccio testo


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Anna*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto, come anche la tua indignazione qualche post più su (toni a parte). Oscuro, non volermene, non ti sto avvelando quotandoti. :smile:


Figurati,ho capito il meccanismo,pareggerai il conto tentando di sbranarmi insieme alla tua amica non appena scriverò qualcosa che si presterà ad una doppia chiave di lettura con la solita riconosciuta cattiveria.Qualche giorno fa ero un uomo disgustoso per una battuta da caserma di cattivo gusto,oggi mi quoti, bisognerebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di capire che una persona non può essere una merdaccia a giorni alterni,quindi tranquilla non mi avveleno, merda sono e merda resto...per voi!:up:


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,ho capito il meccanismo,pareggerai il conto tentando di sbranarmi insieme alla tua amica non appena scriverò qualcosa che si presterà ad una doppia chiave di lettura con la solita riconosciuta cattiveria.Qualche giorno fa ero un uomo disgustoso per una battuta da caserma di cattivo gusto,oggi mi quoti, bisognerebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di capire che una persona non può essere una merdaccia a giorni alterni,quindi tranquilla non mi avveleno, merda sono e merda resto...per voi!:up:


ma dai, approva quel che dici, alle volte si, alle volte no. Puo' capitare che si sia in accordo su una cosa, ed in disaccordo su un'altra


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> ma dai, approva quel che dici, alle volte si, alle volte no. Puo' capitare che si sia in accordo su una cosa, ed in disaccordo su un'altra


Buona notte.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona notte.


ciao buona notte. Ma sul serio, non te la prendere. Si parla, senza malanimo


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> In effetti sghignazzo. Ma c'è chi dice che me la tiro, non faccio testo


tirarsela è un'ottima tecnica.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,ho capito il meccanismo,pareggerai il conto tentando di sbranarmi insieme alla tua amica non appena scriverò qualcosa che si presterà ad una doppia chiave di lettura con la solita riconosciuta cattiveria.Qualche giorno fa ero un uomo disgustoso per una battuta da caserma di cattivo gusto,oggi mi quoti, bisognerebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di capire che una persona non può essere una merdaccia a giorni alterni,quindi tranquilla non mi avveleno, merda sono e merda resto...per voi!:up:


Non è che se uno scrive una cosa che (a torto o a ragione) non piace o addirittura fa arrabbiare diventa una merdaccia. E' uno che ha detto una cosa che non piace e sarà lo stesso che altre volte ha detto cose che piacciono. Se le cose che non piacciono sono il 99% non gli si risponde neanche più. Almeno io faccio così. Del resto qui si parte dal presupposto che si cerca di capire e magari cambiare.:smile:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> ciao buona notte. Ma sul serio, non te la prendere. Si parla, senza malanimo


Ma sei serio?qualche giorno fa mi hanno trattato come un delinquente che si divertiva ad ipotizzare violenze sulle donne nel tram,quando la mia era solo una battuta,e oggi quotano la stessa persona perchè stima le donne?Bè continuassero pure a pensare che sono un uomo disgustoso,va benissimo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che se uno scrive una cosa che (a torto o a ragione) non piace o addirittura fa arrabbiare diventa una merdaccia. E' uno che ha detto una cosa che non piace e sarà lo stesso che altre volte ha detto cose che piacciono. Se le cose che non piacciono sono il 99% non gli si risponde neanche più. Almeno io faccio così. Del resto qui si parte dal presupposto che si cerca di capire e magari cambiare.:smile:


Questo vale per te,che ti poni in maniera equa!


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?qualche giorno fa mi hanno trattato come un delinquente che si divertiva ad ipotizzare violenze sulle donne nel tram,quando la mia era solo una battuta,e oggi quotano la stessa persona perchè stima le donne?Bè continuassero pure a pensare che sono un uomo disgustoso,va benissimo.


ma questo è successo perchè c'è una continua tensione fra voi. Fai una prova, non le offendere più, vedrai che anche loro saranno meno dure. Si tratta di poco, basta non alzare i toni. Anche con me oggi un paio di volte sei andato sopra le righe. Se riesci ad evitare di farlo, vedrai che nessuno ti tratterà male. Tutti vogliamo solo parlare e confrontarci, magari con idee diverse, magari alle volte si litiga pure, ma alla fine se stiamo qui è perché vogliamo parlare


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Highlander ha detto:


> ma questo è successo perchè c'è una continua tensione fra voi. Fai una prova, non le offendere più, vedrai che anche loro saranno meno dure. Si tratta di poco, basta non alzare i toni. Anche con me oggi un paio di volte sei andato sopra le righe. Se riesci ad evitare di farlo, vedrai che nessuno ti tratterà male. Tutti vogliamo solo parlare e confrontarci, magari con idee diverse, magari alle volte si litiga pure, ma alla fine se stiamo qui è perché vogliamo parlare


No,e che tu ti rigiri le cose,e comunque non era mia intenzione andare sopre i toni.Tensione da parte mia?ma quale tensione e solo che non ho interesse a confrontarmi con chi naviga serenamente nel mare della malafede.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma questo è successo perchè c'è una continua tensione fra voi. Fai una prova, non le offendere più, vedrai che anche loro saranno meno dure. Si tratta di poco, basta non alzare i toni. Anche con me oggi un paio di volte sei andato sopra le righe. Se riesci ad evitare di farlo, vedrai che nessuno ti tratterà male. Tutti vogliamo solo parlare e confrontarci, magari con idee diverse, magari alle volte si litiga pure, ma alla fine se stiamo qui è perché vogliamo parlare


aggiungo, che l'onestà intellettuale di AB si vede proprio dal fatto che ti quota. Invece di ignorarti quando concorda, te lo dice apertamente. Io credo che sia un gesto di grande onestà intellettuale


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,e che tu ti rigiri le cose,e comunque non era mia intenzione andare sopre i toni.Tensione da parte mia?ma quale tensione e solo che non ho interesse a confrontarmi con chi naviga serenamente nel mare della malafede.


Ma io infatti non ho raccolto, proprio perché ormai ti conosco, lo so che non intendi offendere, ma se leggi, lo vedi da solo che lo fai. Ma se non hai interesse a confrontarti, allora ignorale. Ma pensaci su, non ve n'è ragione di avere questa contrapposizione


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Highlander ha detto:


> aggiungo, che l'onestà intellettuale di AB si vede proprio dal fatto che ti quota. Invece di ignorarti quando concorda, te lo dice apertamente. Io credo che sia un gesto di grande onestà intellettuale


Sono di avviso molto diverso.Può serenamente ignorarmi come io farò con lei.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono di avviso molto diverso.Può serenamente ignorarmi come io farò con lei.


va bene. Io comunque non mi stanco di proportelo, perché penso che il confronto sia sempre fruttuoso, anche con le persone che la pensano diversamente.


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2013)

90 pagine di aggiornamento!!!!!    
Non ce la faccio a leggerle tutte...chi mi aggiorna sulla situazione?


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2013)

morettina ha detto:


> Ciao io sono stata nella tua stessa situazione, ci conosciamo da 4 anni (per lavoro) a Gennaio nasce una storia tra noi non fatta solo si sesso, ma di chiacchere al telefono, sms tutti i giorni e anticipo che mi ha cercato lui e non io.....Poi un giorno sparisce per due settimane senza motivo, io lo cerco e non mi risponde ...premetto lui separato io sposata.....Riappare settimana scorsa ci vediamo , mi dice che non sta bene in questo rapporto perché non riesce a vedermi quando vuole (ps se hai voglia vai a leggere i miei vecchi post) ...Lunedi mi chiama e passa a bere un caffe da me , cominciamo a baciarci , finiamo a letto e lui.......mi dice "non riesco a continuare cosi" , "m sento in colpa per tuo" " la storia è iniziata per gioco ma adesso mi interessi e piaci molto" e cose del genere  ma che cazzo manco lo conosci.Mi dice che la nostra storia è finita ma che possiamo essere amici, che se voglio mandargli degli sms mi risponde. Io ieri mando sms , mi risponde.... ieri sera sms buona notte e non risponde, stamattina sms e non risponde... quindi come dici tu come si fa a essere amici se non ci si sente...Ho deciso che non lo cerco più , se vorrà si faraà risentire fai cosi anche tu


 Scusa ma ma tu mandi un sms di buona notte ad un amico, poi la mattina seguente? 
Un po' appiccicosa come amica....forse lui intendeva qualche sms dilatato ne tempo.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> 90 pagine di aggiornamento!!!!!
> Non ce la faccio a leggerle tutte...chi mi aggiorna sulla situazione?


nulla di che, le mie solite, infinite, rotture di coglioni. Te le puoi risparmiare

ovviamente, escludendo la parte relativa a katia, che finalmente si è fatta una ragione di quanto accaduto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> 90 pagine di aggiornamento!!!!!
> Non ce la faccio a leggerle tutte...chi mi aggiorna sulla situazione?


Katia ha trovato solidarietà in Morettina con la quale ha scambiato tre post. Abbiamo discusso tutto il giorno per capire HL che ha detto che vuol smettere di tradire.


----------



## massinfedele (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Katia ha trovato solidarietà in Morettina con la quale ha scambiato tre post. Abbiamo discusso tutto il giorno per capire HL che ha detto che vuol smettere di tradire.


chiedo umilmente perdono per la tortura inflittavi, ed a katia per l'invasione. mi ritiro


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> nulla di che, le mie solite, infinite, rotture di coglioni. Te le puoi risparmiare
> 
> ovviamente, escludendo la parte relativa a katia, che finalmente si è fatta una ragione di quanto accaduto


Azz...e tu questo lo chimi niente?? Però grazie dell'aggiornamento, dunque anche questo caso è risolto! :up:


Brunetta ha detto:


> Katia ha trovato solidarietà in Morettina con la quale ha scambiato tre post. Abbiamo discusso tutto il giorno per capire HL che ha detto che vuol smettere di tradire.


Però, ha deciso di "mettere la testa a posto"...e si sa a che età è pervenuta una tale decisione? :carneval:


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



Eliade ha detto:


> Azz...e tu questo lo chimi niente?? Però grazie dell'aggiornamento, dunque anche questo caso è risolto! :up:
> 
> Però, ha deciso di "mettere la testa a posto"...e si sa a che età è pervenuta una tale decisione? :carneval:


Ha omesso di dire che mi.sta broccolando


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Brunetta,

si è vero, che Morettina oggi la ha sostenuta. 

io ieri, un pò mi sono preoccupata, per la terminologia che ha usato. 

infatti, sono persino ritornata a guardare se avesse scritto qualcosa, prima che io andassi a letto. 

perché cavolo ... vita distrutta ... 

mi sono chiesta, vuoi vedere che questa ha svuotato il conto alla banca per lui ... 

o qualcosa di simile ... 

ohhhh, non si deve meravigliare, se poi, non se le da retta più di tanto ... 

e che cavolo ... le parole hanno un valore! soprattutto se le usi come titolo ...

invece ... be, quasi quasi do ragione a Daniele ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> chiedo umilmente perdono per la tortura inflittavi, ed a katia per l'invasione. mi ritiro


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> no


Scusa ma hai la motivazione principe per ottenere una separazione e farti la tua vita e farle fare la sua vita...perchè non la poni in essere??? sono i figli il problema ??(consideralo un aiutino, sostantivo orribile lo so ma non me ne vengono di migliori ora) :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.  Soprattutto sul padre degenerato.
> Sono con il cell. Cazzo che fatica con sta tastiera microba di sto cazzo.
> *Ciao AnnaB!!*
> Faccina che balla



Ciao bella!
:festa:


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,*ho capito il meccanismo,pareggerai il conto tentando di sbranarmi *insieme alla tua amica non appena scriverò qualcosa che si presterà ad una doppia chiave di lettura con la solita riconosciuta cattiveria.Qualche giorno fa ero un uomo disgustoso per una battuta da caserma di cattivo gusto,oggi mi quoti, bisognerebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale di capire che una persona non può essere una merdaccia a giorni alterni,quindi tranquilla non mi avveleno, merda sono e merda resto...per voi!:up:


fatti meno pere. Sul serio. Mi sembri uno di queli che blaterano di scie chimiche gli alieni le corporazioni segrete i poteri oscuri il malocchio cosmico il calendario maya. 


Rimani uno che fa battute disgustose da caserma. Il resto, non ho detto né che sei una merda né che non lo sei. Ogni tanto, quasi mai invero, sono d'accordo con te. Per il resto dissento fortemente, sia per la forma, intollerabile, sia per la sostanza, che quando c'è, il che non è detto, è assolutamente non condivisibile per me. Altro non c'è. Ripeto, prenditela col pusher. O cambialo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> aggiungo, che l'onestà intellettuale di AB si vede proprio dal fatto che ti quota. Invece di ignorarti quando concorda, te lo dice apertamente. Io credo che sia un gesto di grande onestà intellettuale


:kiss:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Chi altri lo ha fatto* seriamente?*


A me l'hanno fatto. Quando hanno chiesto a me di considerare la relazione come una cosa seria, io che ti cose serie non ne volevo mezza... ma non avevo mai tradito, neppure prima. Non perchè io creda che la fedeltà sia un valore, ma da una parte perchè non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno, ho sempre pensato di avere la grande libertà di scegliere di stare con quella persona giorno per giorno, dall'altro mi disgusta dire menzogne. Le dico, eh? ma lo stesso ho disgusto quando lo faccio. Come addentare qualcosa di marcio. Quindi se posso evito di dirle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se ci sono cosi' tante donne disponibili al sesso, come mai ci sono cosi' tante puttane? perche' gli uomini non si prendono una di quelle disponibili al sesso? e perche' *non ci sono i puttani per strada*, per sodisfare tutte le donne vogliose che non si soddisfano?


i prostituti maschi esistono, ma una donna non carica in macchina uno sconosciuto, magari di notte. Per ovvi motivi. Al prostituto la donna arrva tramite una rete che fa da garante. Dato che poi fisiologicamente siamo diversi, se proprio proprio ha deciso, la donna preferisce farsi una settimana all'estero ... o in una spa dove vengono offerti anche servizi opzionali. Il secondo motivo, banalmente, è la minore disponibilità economica. Il terzo motivo, ovviamente, è che siamo esseri più progrediti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i prostituti maschi esistono, ma una donna non carica in macchina uno sconosciuto, magari di notte. Per ovvi motivi. Al prostituto la donna arrva tramite una rete che fa da garante. Dato che poi fisiologicamente siamo diversi, se proprio proprio ha deciso, la donna preferisce farsi una settimana all'estero ... o in una spa dove vengono offerti anche servizi opzionali. Il secondo motivo, banalmente, è la minore disponibilità economica. Il terzo motivo, ovviamente, è che siamo esseri più progrediti.


:up: quoto, specie la frase finale :mrgreen:

però, anche io lego l'alto numero di prostitute donne all'animalità maschile. Che spero sempre non sia tratto esclusivo dell'universo maschile, o meglio unico e incoercibile,  ma è comunque evidente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Anna*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> fatti meno pere. Sul serio. Mi sembri uno di queli che blaterano di scie chimiche gli alieni le corporazioni segrete i poteri oscuri il malocchio cosmico il calendario maya.
> 
> 
> Rimani uno che fa battute disgustose da caserma. Il resto, non ho detto né che sei una merda né che non lo sei. Ogni tanto, quasi mai invero, sono d'accordo con te. Per il resto dissento fortemente, sia per la forma, intollerabile, sia per la sostanza, che quando c'è, il che non è detto, è assolutamente non condivisibile per me. Altro non c'è. Ripeto, prenditela col pusher. O cambialo.


Mi piacerebbe discutere delle tue idee e dei tuoi contenuti,ma oltre ad una spiccatissima malafede,e a millantati titoli di studio non leggo altro nei tuoi post!Quindi nel tuo caso non è questione di pere,è questione di cervello disabitato,io ti inviterei ad ignorarmi perchè ti trovo disgustosa,in tutte le tue uscite,ti sforzi di essere simpatica,e non ci riesci,ti ripeto:sei utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica,e se certi maschi sono delle merde e anche perchè girano donne come te,fortunatamente una minoranza.Detto questo aria bella mia.


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me l'hanno fatto. Quando hanno chiesto a me di considerare la relazione come una cosa seria, io che ti cose serie non ne volevo mezza... ma non avevo mai tradito, neppure prima. Non perchè io creda che la fedeltà sia un valore, ma da una parte perchè non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno, ho sempre pensato di avere la grande libertà di scegliere di stare con quella persona giorno per giorno, *dall'altro mi disgusta dire menzogne*. Le dico, eh? ma lo stesso *ho disgusto quando lo faccio*. Come addentare qualcosa di marcio. Quindi se posso evito di dirle.



grande stima ! :up: grande rispetto!
brava !
:up:
e le menzogne (gravi) tirate per le lunghe in danno di una persona cara?
sicuramente parlavi di qualcosa di molto simile. 
Non ti sei messa in quella situazione perchè sono situazioni che fanno schifo.
S-chi-fo.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe discutere delle tue idee e dei tuoi contenuti,ma oltre ad una spiccatissima malafede,e a millantati titoli di studio non leggo altro nei tuoi post!Quindi nel tuo caso non è questione di pere,è questione di cervello disabitato,io ti inviterei ad ignorarmi perchè ti trovo disgustosa,in tutte le tue uscite,ti sforzi di essere simpatica,e non ci riesci,ti ripeto:sei utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica,e se certi maschi sono delle merde e anche perchè girano donne come te,fortunatamente una minoranza.Detto questo aria bella mia.


Buongiorno 
evita di rispondere dai


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> evita di rispondere dai


Magari prima preparagli una camomillina calda :mrgreen: .....


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Magari prima preparagli una camomillina calda :mrgreen: .....



non ne ha bisogno fidati...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i prostituti maschi esistono, ma una donna non carica in macchina uno sconosciuto, magari di notte. Per ovvi motivi. Al prostituto la donna arrva tramite una rete che fa da garante. Dato che poi fisiologicamente siamo diversi, se proprio proprio ha deciso, la donna preferisce farsi una settimana all'estero ... o in una spa dove vengono offerti anche servizi opzionali. Il secondo motivo, banalmente, è la minore disponibilità economica. Il terzo motivo, ovviamente, è che siamo esseri più progrediti.


Approvo tutto tranne l'ultima frase. Sono convinto che noi viviamo un pochino meglio. Meno minchiate mentali.

Almeno per quello che riguarda la mia esperienza...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non ne ha bisogno fidati...


da come scrive non sembra....ed essendo in un forum ....

Sienne mi hai attaccato la malattia dei puntini!


............
..........
......
....
.........
....
....
.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> da come scrive non sembra....ed essendo in un forum ....
> 
> Sienne mi hai attaccato la malattia dei puntini!
> 
> ...


Ripeto che non è come sembra


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

quoto sbriciolata...mi è scappato il post ma fate conto.
perché è la menzogna e la solita questione della lealtà che sono sul piatto; nonè questione di fedeltà fisica o mentale.si tratta di raccontar frottole e di non essere sinceri, una roba che mi fa sentire detestabile e che non sopporto.
che poi vorrei chiarire a massinfedele che non ho detto che non esiste il sesso senza amore , dico che facendo sesso si scambiano anche emozioni e intimità che vanno ben al di là del contato fisico


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto sbriciolata...mi è scappato il post ma fate conto.
> perché è la menzogna e la solita questione della lealtà che sono sul piatto; nonè questione di fedeltà fisica o mentale.si tratta di raccontar frottole e di non essere sinceri, una roba che mi fa sentire detestabile e che non sopporto.
> che poi vorrei chiarire a massinfedele che non ho detto che non esiste il sesso senza amore , dico che facendo sesso si scambiano anche emozioni e intimità che vanno ben al di là del contato fisico


Ciao,

ach ... ach ... come vi invidio ... 

sapete racchiudere un concetto con poche parole ... 

comunque ... :up: 


sienne


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto sbriciolata...mi è scappato il post ma fate conto.
> perché è la menzogna e la solita questione della lealtà che sono sul piatto; nonè questione di fedeltà fisica o mentale.si tratta di raccontar frottole e di non essere sinceri, una roba che mi fa sentire detestabile e che non sopporto.
> che poi vorrei chiarire a massinfedele che non ho detto che non esiste il sesso senza amore , dico che facendo sesso si scambiano anche emozioni e intimità che vanno ben al di là del contato fisico


capito, rimane il fatto che secondo me ci sono tutta una serie di persone che fanno sesso senza emozioni, solo per scaricarsi lo scroto


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ach ... ach ... come vi invidio ...
> 
> ...


perchè tu, allora, non hai mai letto Ultimo.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto sbriciolata...mi è scappato il post ma fate conto.
> perché è la menzogna e la solita questione della lealtà che sono sul piatto; nonè questione di fedeltà fisica o mentale.si tratta di raccontar frottole e di non essere sinceri, una roba che mi fa sentire detestabile e che non sopporto.
> che poi vorrei chiarire a massinfedele che non ho detto che non esiste il sesso senza amore , *dico che facendo sesso si scambiano anche emozioni e intimità che vanno ben al di là del contato fisico*


io credo che questo non avvenga sempre....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto sbriciolata...mi è scappato il post ma fate conto.
> perché è la menzogna e la solita questione della* lealtà *che sono sul piatto; nonè questione di fedeltà fisica o mentale*.si tratta di raccontar frottole e di non essere sinceri*, una roba che mi fa sentire detestabile e che non sopporto.
> che poi vorrei chiarire a massinfedele che non ho detto che non esiste il sesso senza amore , dico che facendo sesso si scambiano anche emozioni e intimità che vanno ben al di là del contato fisico


E' questo che non riuscivo a dire. In una coppia si è adulti e non c'è un rapporto come genitori e figli che devono trovare la loro autonomia. Un figlio esce e dice "esco con amici" o neppure lo dice e quando rientra racconta cosa ha fatto o no, a secondo di come gli va. In una coppia ci si raccontano tutte le cose rilevanti dall'avere cambiato la gomma dell'auto, al problema di lavoro, all'essere andato a letto con un altro. Non è una cosa irrilevante come aver preso il caffè amara invece che dolce. Senza dire che ben prima dell'andare a letto ci devono essere quegli scambi che portano poi all'intimità fisica. Il semplice fingere che non sia accaduto nulla è pesantino e crea una separazione nella comunicazione che nei fatti allontana come e forse più dell'essere stati con un'altra persona. Non si può poi dire che si sente l'altro un estraneo se si è fatto in modo di estraniarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> capito, rimane il fatto che secondo me ci sono tutta una serie di persone che fanno sesso senza emozioni, solo per scaricarsi lo scroto


Non è il tuo caso. E tutta una parte di te le è sconosciuta.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè tu, allora, non hai mai letto Ultimo.


Ciao,

:rotfl: 

Ultimo e io, siamo mangia parole. Ci abbuffiamo proprio. 

diamo, però, del nostro meglio.  

sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

non lo escludo.però che tristezza sprecare una cosa così intensa ed emozionante come il sesso 





Highlander ha detto:


> capito, rimane il fatto che secondo me ci sono tutta una serie di persone che fanno sesso senza emozioni, solo per scaricarsi lo scroto


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo escludo.però che tristezza sprecare una cosa così intensa ed emozionante come il sesso


assolutamente d'accordo con te, ma lo dico piano perché non vorrei essere aggredito dallo SMI, sindacato meretrici italiane


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ripeto che non è come sembra


Ma lo sembra ... ed anche molto.
Ma è Oscuro piace ma è spesso molto, troppo, oltre le righe. Vede malafede anche nel fondo della tazza del cesso...:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è il tuo caso. E tutta una parte di te le è sconosciuta.


sconosciuta a mia moglie?


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che questo non avvenga sempre....


peccato. 
perché?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sconosciuta a mia moglie?


Sì. Non caratterialmente ma come vissuto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo escludo.però che tristezza sprecare una cosa così intensa ed emozionante come il sesso


Ma difatti..... meno menate e più coccole. :up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Non caratterialmente ma come vissuto.


anche qui d'accordo con te. Mi chiedo tuttavia se questo davvero ci allontani. Cioé, non sono convinto circa la bontà del sapere tutto. Cito Troisi "ma perché siete tutti cosi' sinceri". Ecco, io la vedo cosi'


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato.
> perché?


Ma perchè peccato? Oh, ma guarda che il sesso mica è la fusione mentale dei Vulcaniani. Può esserlo, certo, ma non è detto che lo sia pur essendo bello e soddisfacente.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma difatti..... meno menate e più coccole. :up:


infatti non è la copula con un'altra che mi da fastidio...ma la coccola .
e a pensarci v ado a dare la solita sberla a mio marito
:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè peccato? Oh, ma guarda che il sesso mica *è la fusione mentale dei Vulcaniani*. Può esserlo, certo, ma non è detto che lo sia pur essendo bello e soddisfacente.


o così o pomì:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> o così o pomì:mrgreen:



Allora scommetto che lui t'arrapa un casino:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non è la copula con un'altra che mi da fastidio...ma la coccola .
> e a pensarci v ado a dare la solita sberla a mio marito
> :unhappy:


dagliene due va, portati avanti


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dagliene due va, portati avanti


ci ho ripensato: posso darla a te?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> anche qui d'accordo con te. Mi chiedo tuttavia se questo davvero ci allontani. Cioé, non sono convinto circa la bontà del sapere tutto. Cito Troisi "ma perché siete tutti cosi' sinceri". Ecco, io la vedo cosi'


Magari non è utile essere sempre sinceri se pensi "le è proprio aumentata la cellulite" o lei "ormai non c'è più speranza per i capelli". Dire che si sta flirtando con un'altra persona è rilevante parecchio.:singleeye:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato: posso darla a te?:mrgreen:


porgo l'altra guancia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non è la copula con un'altra che mi da fastidio...ma la coccola .
> e a pensarci v ado a dare la solita sberla a mio marito
> :unhappy:


non pensavo al tradimento... pensavo solo alla fusione tra due corpi.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari non è utile essere sempre sinceri se pensi "le è proprio aumentata la cellulite" o lei "ormai non c'è più speranza per i capelli". Dire che si sta flirtando con un'altra persona è rilevante parecchio.:singleeye:


rilevante, sicuramente. E, non fraintendere, capisco la tua posizione e non intendo confutarla con la mia. Tu sei per la sincerità. Io, invece, no. Non la pretendo, né credo che le mie menzogne (o le su, se ve ne sono state) mi abbiano allontanato da mia moglie. Ma la mia teoria si è poi scontrata con la mia crisi di coppia, quindi non posso escludere che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

1716 post



chissà dove si trova il pensiero di Katia.

eureka: pagina 164 !


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> posso spiegarti quel che capita a me. Io sento un continuo bisogno di "innamorarmi". L'innamoramento, per me, è quella sensazione iniziale di attrazione, mista a novità. Quel momento in cui "sogni" il futuro, pur sapendo che futuro non ci sarà. Ma sai che quella persona ti piace, ci potrebbe essere futuro. Ecco, io sento un continuo bisogno di questa sensazione e la perseguo. Inoltre vi è il simpatico benefit della trombata


Applauso. 

(Tebe, ora capisco che intendevi.)


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> 1716 post
> 
> 
> 
> chissà dove si trova il pensiero di Katia.


1637-1637


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> 1716 post
> 
> 
> 
> chissà dove si trova il pensiero di Katia.


Chissà. Però se legge tutto capisce che il problema non è il messaggio ricevuto ma il resto.:mexican:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà. Però se legge tutto capisce che il problema non è il messaggio ricevuto ma il resto.:mexican:


pillole di saggezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Approvo tutto tranne l'ultima frase. Sono convinto che noi viviamo un pochino meglio. Meno minchiate mentali.
> 
> Almeno per quello che riguarda la mia esperienza...


era una battuta, dài.:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Applauso.
> 
> (Tebe, ora capisco che intendevi.)


grazie, ma l'ho copiata da un vecchio fotoromanzo, vale ugualmente?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà. Però se legge tutto capisce che il problema non è il messaggio ricevuto ma il resto.:mexican:


lo capirà lo stesso....:mrgreen:




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era una battuta, dài.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen:




Ops. E' che frequento un buon numero di donne che esternano spesso questa opinione.

Sono obbligato per lavoro....


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà. Però se legge tutto capisce che il problema non è il messaggio ricevuto ma il resto.:mexican:


non il suo pensiero intimo, bensì il pensiero estrinsecato sul forum,
ma ho corretto il mio post,
disse una marea di post fa che si augura che si sia trattato solo di una sbandata.

ci vorrà parecchio tempo per stabilirlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> anche qui d'accordo con te. Mi chiedo tuttavia se questo davvero ci allontani. Cioé, non sono convinto circa la bontà del sapere tutto. Cito Troisi "ma perché siete tutti cosi' sinceri". Ecco, io la vedo cosi'


perchè se sono COSTRETTA a mentire non mi sento LIBERA.:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè se sono COSTRETTA a mentire non mi sento LIBERA.:singleeye:


C'è chi mentendo si sente libero...!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè se sono COSTRETTA a mentire non mi sento LIBERA.:singleeye:


io invece, se per non mentire, sono costretto ad agire diversamente da come agirei, non mi sento libero...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> grazie, ma *l'ho copiata da un vecchio fotoromanzo*, vale ugualmente?


in effetti .sei troppo intelligente per capire che aver bisogno continuamente di una roba così non è maturo.
è una forma di satiriasi emotiva che ti rende eternamenteinsoddisfatto.
stamani mi sono svegliata psicanalista dellaprima mattinata , anzi seconda del giovedì.
fico


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è chi mentendo si sente libero...!


esatto


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> esatto


Mi riferivo a te.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè se sono COSTRETTA a mentire non mi sento LIBERA.:singleeye:


l'ho già detto io.
o l'ho solo pensato?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti .sei troppo intelligente per capire che aver bisogno continuamente di una roba così non è maturo.
> è una forma di satiriasi emotiva che ti rende eternamenteinsoddisfatto.
> stamani mi sono svegliata psicanalista dellaprima mattinata , anzi seconda del giovedì.
> fico


intelligente lo dirà a suo marito. Quanto al merito, posso concordare che possa essere una forma di immaturità. Ma è questo negativo?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a te.


ah, ok


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè se sono COSTRETTA a mentire non mi sento LIBERA.:singleeye:


Ciao,

è proprio così ...

e mentire, ti esclude, è come una scissione ...

perciò, quando l'altra parte scopre - a secondo dell'importanza - si chiede ... ma chi è colui / colei ... 


io ho mentito consapevolmente una volta nella coppia, su una cosa abbastanza importante. 
è stato tutto una farsa poi ... tutto!!! lui che pensava una cosa e di conseguenza si comportava ...
io non mi sentivo partecipe ... non ho potuto godere ... niente ... si era aperto un vero e proprio distacco.

brutto ... brutto ... brutto!!

infatti in futuro, su questa cosa rispondevo ... ora non mi va ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto io.
> o l'ho solo pensato?


Non ho ben compreso il punto. Cioè, è chiaro che se si tradisce si mente. Che c'entra il sentirsi liberi? Voialtre non tradite non tanto perchè non vi sentireste "libere" ma perchè state bene come state.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> intelligente lo dirà a suo marito. Quanto al merito, posso concordare che possa essere una forma di immaturità. Ma è questo negativo?


no, se puoi vivere con i tuoi genitori cheti danno la paghetta e ti accompagnano a scuola


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, se puoi vivere con i tuoi genitori cheti danno la paghetta e ti accompagnano a scuola


mmmh, invece io credo che alcune immaturità siano il sale della vita.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho ben compreso il punto. Cioè, è chiaro che se si tradisce si mente. Che c'entra il sentirsi liberi? Voialtre non tradite non tanto perchè non vi sentireste "libere" ma perchè state bene come state.


la tesi è che ci si sente costretti a mentire e si soffre


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

secondo me ci si sente liberi quando si è ciò che si è, nel bene e nel male
quando si "torna a casa", insomma


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> la tesi è che ci si sente costretti a mentire e si soffre



Ma è una fesseria. Altrimenti, eventualmente, starebbero in una coppia aperta o non lo sarebbero affatto, in coppia. Il punto è che ci sono persone che sono "buone" a tradire ed altre che no, come per tutte le cose della vita. Se si trovassero a scegliere, da libere, se fare le amanti o meno di qualcuno sposato troverebbero millemila paturnie mentali per non farlo. Anche se attratte.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mmmh, invece io credo che alcune immaturità siano il sale della vita.


immaginavo.
in fondo anch'io faccio tante cavolate da ragazzina scema...tipo giocare , fare le facce alla gente , scrivere qui...
ma l'immaturità di cui parli tu a volte porta a rovinarsela la vita  e se si pensa di essere così è preferibile non assumersi la responsabilità di figli


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non è che si soffre ...

e che mentire al compagno, fa schifo! 

che comunicazione è poi? 

di cosa si tratta poi? 

è una finzione!!! è teatro!!! si è burli!!!

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immaginavo.
> in fondo anch'io faccio tante cavolate da ragazzina scema...tipo giocare , fare le facce alla gente , scrivere qui...
> ma l'immaturità di cui parli tu a volte porta a rovinarsela la vita  e se si pensa di essere così è preferibile non assumersi la responsabilità di figli


e qui posso essere d'accordo con te, laddove, come ho fatto io, si scelga una fedele come madre di dei figli.  Ed è qui che sento la responsabilità delle mie azioni.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non è che si soffre ...
> 
> ...


ma tu pensi che questa sia una verità assoluta?


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

non è che a mentire si soffre, non si è liberi.è diverso


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una fesseria. Altrimenti, eventualmente, starebbero in una coppia aperta o non lo sarebbero affatto, in coppia. Il punto è che ci sono persone che sono "buone" a tradire ed altre che no, come per tutte le cose della vita. Se si trovassero a scegliere, da libere, se fare le amanti o meno di qualcuno sposato troverebbero millemila paturnie mentali per non farlo. Anche se attratte.


io posso immaginare che per alcune persone la menzogna sia orrenda. Per me non lo è. Dividere i mondi non mi fa orrore. Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una fesseria. Altrimenti, eventualmente, starebbero in una coppia aperta o non lo sarebbero affatto, in coppia. Il punto è che ci sono persone che sono "buone" a tradire ed altre che no, come per tutte le cose della vita. Se si trovassero a scegliere, da libere, se fare le amanti o meno di qualcuno sposato troverebbero millemila paturnie mentali per non farlo. Anche se attratte.


Tipo sentirsi a disagio al pensiero di costringere un altro a mentire e a farlo sentire fuori dalla coppia in cui ha scelto di vivere? Eh sì c'è chi si fa sti problemi, pensa un po'! Poi Ultimo dice che fuori da una coppia consolidata non c'è amore. Ah già ma questa sono paturnie.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che a mentire si soffre, non si è liberi.è diverso


ok, correggo il tiro. Ma anche qui, è una scelta. Mi lascio libero di fare a e b, e mento o mi costringo a non farlo e non mento? Vedi anche tu che l'assenza di libertà rimane


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tipo sentirsi a disagio al pensiero *di costringere un altro a mentire e a farlo sentire fuori dalla coppia* in cui ha scelto di vivere? Eh sì c'è chi si fa sti problemi, pensa un po'! Poi Ultimo dice che fuori da una coppia consolidata non c'è amore. Ah già ma questa sono paturnie.


Ipse dixit.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io posso immaginare che per alcune persone la menzogna sia orrenda. Per me non lo è. Dividere i mondi non mi fa orrore. Tutto qui


Come in tutto ci sono varie gradazioni di. Altrimenti saremmo o tutti boy scouts o tutti indemoniati.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma tu pensi che questa sia una verità assoluta?


Ciao,

in che senso? non capisco.

credo che ognuno si costruisce la propria verità in base all'intelletto, 
interpretando gli stimoli di fuori e di dentro e in base ad altre cose 
(insegnamenti, esperienze ecc.)

un conto è, interpretare una situazione in un modo invece che in un altro. 

ma se il mio compagno mi chiede ... 

Olà, bella. dove sei stata? Ah, sai ho incontrato una vecchia amica ... invece non era così ...

qua c'è poco da discutere ...  ...

faccio credere qualcosa che non è ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ipse dixit.


Mi ripeto perché pare  l'abbia letto solo HL.  In una coppia si è adulti e non c'è un rapporto come genitori e figli che devono trovare la loro autonomia. Un figlio esce e dice "esco con amici" o neppure lo dice e quando rientra racconta cosa ha fatto o no, a secondo di come gli va. In una coppia ci si raccontano tutte le cose rilevanti dall'avere cambiato la gomma dell'auto, al problema di lavoro, all'essere andato a letto con un altro. Non è una cosa irrilevante come aver preso il caffè amara invece che dolce. Senza dire che ben prima dell'andare a letto ci devono essere quegli scambi che portano poi all'intimità fisica. Il semplice fingere che non sia accaduto nulla è pesantino e crea una separazione nella comunicazione che nei fatti allontana come e forse più dell'essere stati con un'altra persona. Non si può poi dire che si sente l'altro un estraneo se si è fatto in modo di estraniarlo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in che senso? non capisco.
> 
> ...



Ma il punto è mentire o essere attratta da qualcun'altro?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che a mentire si soffre, non si è liberi.è diverso


la cosa che condivido è il fatto che con queste menzogne si corrono dei rischi incredibili, molto maggiori di quelli che io avevo preventivato. Leggere le parole dei traditi in questo forum mi è molto servito a capire i rischi che il mio comportamento causa. Io non li condivido, e credo che potrebbero essere superati, ma esistono ed è mia la responsabilità di non aver chiarito alla mia giovane ragazza, all'epoca, con che arnese stesse armeggiando. Ecco, questo è per me davvero il punto. Non aver chiarito. E stare qui mi aiuta a formare un bagaglio di "convinzioni" sufficienti a convincermi che, se voglio salvare la mia famiglia, il tradimento non s'ha da fare


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> io posso immaginare che per alcune persone la menzogna sia orrenda. Per me non lo è. Dividere i mondi non mi fa orrore. Tutto qui


Perchè tu vivi di menzogne,quindi per te è normale mentire.se fossi tu a vivere di sincerità e tua moglie ti mentisse cosa penseresti?vedi massy,il tuo è un continuo girarti dall'altra parte,un continuo giustificare te stesso,tu con te stesso non stai bene....!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto perché pare l'abbia letto solo HL. In una coppia si è adulti e non c'è un rapporto come genitori e figli che devono trovare la loro autonomia. Un figlio esce e dice "esco con amici" o neppure lo dice e quando rientra racconta cosa ha fatto o no, a secondo di come gli va. In una coppia ci si raccontano tutte le cose rilevanti dall'avere cambiato la gomma dell'auto, al problema di lavoro, all'essere andato a letto con un altro. Non è una cosa irrilevante come aver preso il caffè amara invece che dolce. Senza dire che ben prima dell'andare a letto ci devono essere quegli scambi che portano poi all'intimità fisica. Il semplice fingere che non sia accaduto nulla è pesantino e crea una separazione nella comunicazione che nei fatti allontana come e forse più dell'essere stati con un'altra persona. Non si può poi dire che si sente l'altro un estraneo se si è fatto in modo di estraniarlo


Io ho preso ad esempio uno scenario specifico. Se tu, da libera, ti trovassi a dover scegliere se andare con uno sposato o no ti preccuperesti di minchiate che non ti competono. Opinione personale, ovvamente.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in che senso? non capisco.
> 
> ...


va bene, fai credere qualcosa che non è. Ma tu credi che questo comportamento sia un male in sé, o lo consideri male per te, ma potrebbe non esserlo per altri?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è mentire o essere attratta da qualcun'altro?


Essere attratti da altri rientra nella natura delle cose. Altrimenti per giustificare i propri atti si arriva all'idea di (non mi ricordo più chi: Fantastica? Scarlet?) che avere pensieri "impuri" per chi si incrocia per strada è già tradire. E allora tanto vale! Eh no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho ben compreso il punto. Cioè, è chiaro che se si tradisce si mente. Che c'entra il sentirsi liberi? *Voialtre non tradite non tanto perchè non vi sentireste "libere" ma perchè state bene come state*.


hm...e che ne sai?
Mai l'espressione fu più lontana da quello che ho vissuto io, ad esempio... certo, ogni caso può considerarsi un'eccezione, ma questo vale quasi sempre...


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è mentire o essere attratta da qualcun'altro?


Allora ho perso proprio il filo.

Sry.

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me ci si sente liberi quando si è ciò che si è, nel bene e nel male
> quando si "torna a casa", insomma


quoto, come anche Sbri poco più su


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè tu vivi di menzogne,quindi per te è normale mentire.se fossi tu a vivere di sincerità e tua moglie ti mentisse cosa penseresti?vedi massy,il tuo è un continuo girarti dall'altra parte,un continuo giustificare te stesso,tu con te stesso non stai bene....!


io non credo di giudtificarmi e non ho mai chiesto a mia moglie di essere sincera. per me la sincerità non è un valore. Ma tu sei ovviamente liberissimo di pensarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ho preso ad esempio uno scenario specifico. Se tu, da libera, ti trovassi a dover scegliere se andare con uno sposato o no ti preccuperesti di minchiate che non ti competono. Opinione personale, ovvamente.


Non mi compete di non far star male una persona con cui mi relaziono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io invece, se per non mentire, sono costretto ad agire diversamente da come agirei, non mi sento libero...


Quindi mi stai dicendo che per essere libero dalla costrizione della menzogna, ti costringi a reprimere la tua natura. Io mi sentirei in gabbia, sinceramente. Vivere in costrizione è una scelta, spesso. Comunque ieri, affrontando un numero incredibile di semafori rossi, sola in mezzo al traffico, sotto la pioggia, rimettevo in fila le cose che hai scritto.
Secondo me ti sei infilato in un cul de sac.
Perchè continui a porre il contrasto fra la tua natura ed il tuo matrimonio come fulcro del tuo malessere.
Io dubito invece, paradossalmente, che il problema sia questo.
Pur non condividendo il tuo modo di vivere, non fatico ad ammettere che è assolutamente compatibile con la felicità di un matrimonio, al patto che la controparte rimanga all'oscuro. E' una situazione precaria per ovvi motivi ma non vedo il motivo per cui dovresti porti dei problemi ora(ovviamente partendo dal tuo punto di vista).
Quindi i problemi sorgono da altro.
La crisi della vostra coppia, secondo me. E questa crisi dubito sia in relazione ai tradimenti, visto che questi li hai sempre attuati. 
Ma.
Può essere che tu, consapevole dell'inganno che hai sempre perpetrato, non ti senta libero di reagire a questa crisi come vorresti perchè ti senti in difetto verso tua moglie?
Mi viene da fare questa domanda perchè, a fronte di tantissimi casi in cui uno comincia a tradire quando la sua coppia va in crisi... tu sei il primo che invece pensa di smettere.
Anche la frase che ripeti a proposito della reazione di tua moglie all'ipotesi di separazione: il fatto che, quando una persona decide che il suo matrimonio è finito, l'altra parte non sia d'accordo e sia refrattaria alla separazione non ha mai fermato nessuno... a meno di situazioni particolari in cui si può subire un ricatto di qualche tipo. Però mi vien da dire che io, ricattata, non penserei a come salvare il matrimonio, ma a come liberarmi dal ricatto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> io non credo di giudtificarmi e non ho mai chiesto a mia moglie di essere sincera. per me la sincerità non è un valore. Ma tu sei ovviamente liberissimo di pensarlo.


Quindi neanche per tua moglie è un valore?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che per essere libero dalla costrizione della menzogna, ti costringi a reprimere la tua natura. Io mi sentirei in gabbia, sinceramente. Vivere in costrizione è una scelta, spesso. Comunque ieri, affrontando un numero incredibile di semafori rossi, sola in mezzo al traffico, sotto la pioggia, rimettevo in fila le cose che hai scritto.
> Secondo me ti sei infilato in un cul de sac.
> Perchè continui a porre il contrasto fra la tua natura ed il tuo matrimonio come fulcro del tuo malessere.
> Io dubito invece, paradossalmente, che il problema sia questo.
> ...


primo, mille grazie per questa riflessione, da una prima lettura, é davvero preziosa. E ora me la leggo bene per rispondere


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tipo sentirsi a disagio al pensiero di costringere un altro a mentire e a farlo sentire fuori dalla coppia in cui ha scelto di vivere? Eh sì c'è chi si fa sti problemi, pensa un po'! Poi Ultimo dice che fuori da una coppia consolidata non c'è amore. Ah già ma questa sono paturnie.


beh, quest'ultima è proprio paturnia, secondo me. Cioè, proprio una sciocchezza illeggibile. Cioè, non è assolutamente vero.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi compete di non far star male una persona con cui mi relaziono?


Sì. Se lui non sta male non vedo perchè mettere le mani avanti, se non perchè una/o non è buona a farlo a prescindere. Nulla di male, chiaramente, basta essere onesti con sè stessi, che secondo me è di gran lunga più importante che non mentire/non mentire al partner.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è mentire o essere attratta da qualcun'altro?


tutti e due.
io non tradisco perché sto bene, al momento in cui  dovessi innamorarmi di un altro lo direi.come mi è capitato nel passato
 posso fare un passo mentendo, il secondo non lo reggerei .anche perché non ho la capacità di essere attratta da più parti: si apre una pratica , devo chiudere l'altra


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi neanche per tua moglie è un valore?


oscuro, l'ho già scritto varie volte, l'errore è quello, aver portato in viaggio con me una persona che non la pensa come me. E' vero che io non ho mai nascosto le mie idee, ma ho sempre sostenuto che "per lei' forzavo la mia natura, mentre non era vero. Non ho problemi ad ammettere che questo non va. Ma vedi anche tu che la stessa cosa fa lothar


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una fesseria. Altrimenti, eventualmente, starebbero in una coppia aperta o non lo sarebbero affatto, in coppia. Il punto è che ci sono persone che sono "buone" a tradire ed altre che no, come per tutte le cose della vita. Se si trovassero a scegliere, da libere, se fare le amanti o meno di qualcuno sposato troverebbero millemila paturnie mentali per non farlo. Anche se attratte.



siine meno sicuro


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Se lui non sta male non vedo perchè mettere le mani avanti, se non perchè una/o non è buona a farlo a prescindere. Nulla di male, chiaramente, basta essere onesti con sè stessi, che secondo me è di gran lunga più importante che non mentire/non mentire al partner.


Chi ti dice che non stia male. Forse potrebbe non interessarmi un uomo che non stesse male per una cosa del genere.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> tutti e due.
> io non tradisco perché sto bene, al momento in cui dovessi innamorarmi di un altro lo direi.come mi è capitato nel passato
> posso fare un passo mentendo, il secondo non lo reggerei .anche perché non ho la capacità di essere attratta da più parte: si apre una pratica , devo chiudere l'altra


Se si apra una pratica e perchè l'altra già era chiusa,ma qui si fa finta di non capire...!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> siine meno sicuro


Parlavo in generale, ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che non stia male. Forse potrebbe non interessarmi un uomo che non stesse male per una cosa del genere.


E chi ti dice che stia male, invece. E certo, ti interesserebbe proprio perchè non potresti combinarci nulla. Bella lì.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> oscuro, l'ho già scritto varie volte, l'errore è quello, aver portato in viaggio con me una persona che non la pensa come me. E' vero che io non ho mai nascosto le mie idee, ma ho sempre sostenuto che "per lei' forzavo la mia natura, mentre non era vero. Non ho problemi ad ammettere che questo non va. Ma vedi anche tu che la stessa cosa fa lothar


Lothar cosa c'entra?ti sei portato in viaggio una che non la pensa come te perchè ti ha fatto comodo.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> va bene, fai credere qualcosa che non è. Ma tu credi che questo comportamento sia un male in sé, o lo consideri male per te, ma potrebbe non esserlo per altri?


Ciao,

credo, che sia più che altro un male per gli altri. 
e di conseguenza, anche se lo faccio per prendere tempo ... perché non mi va di condividere o ecc. 
lo diventa anche per me. mi faccio cavia di una menzogna. 

è qui il punto. se io mento, faccio credere all'altra persona determinate cose. 
limito il suo essere. la escludo. mentre lei crede di farne parte. faccio proprio molto male.
è molto discriminante ...

lo so benissimo, che la verità a volte può strozzare ... 

ma la verità, non nasce dall'oggi al domani ... 

tu non ti svegli la mattina dicendoti "vuelta en mi vida!" e sei di punto in bianco un traditore.

prima di arrivare a ciò ... ne sono passati di momenti ... di giorni ... di settimane ... 

facendo che?

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che per essere libero dalla costrizione della menzogna, ti costringi a reprimere la tua natura. Io mi sentirei in gabbia, sinceramente. Vivere in costrizione è una scelta, spesso. Comunque ieri, affrontando un numero incredibile di semafori rossi, sola in mezzo al traffico, sotto la pioggia, rimettevo in fila le cose che hai scritto.
> Secondo me ti sei infilato in un cul de sac.
> Perchè continui a porre il contrasto fra la tua natura ed il tuo matrimonio come fulcro del tuo malessere.
> Io dubito invece, paradossalmente, che il problema sia questo.
> ...


quoto tutto e trovo interessantissime le frasi sottolineate. Ma, se fosse, sarebbe autoricatto. Come ci si libera? Altro che cul de sac...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che sia più che altro un male per gli altri.
> e di conseguenza, anche se lo faccio per prendere tempo ... perché non mi va di condividere o ecc.
> ...


capisco che certa"immaturità" abbai il suo fascino...ma a spese d'altri


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che per essere libero dalla costrizione della menzogna, ti costringi a reprimere la tua natura. Io mi sentirei in gabbia, sinceramente. Vivere in costrizione è una scelta, spesso. Comunque ieri, affrontando un numero incredibile di semafori rossi, sola in mezzo al traffico, sotto la pioggia, rimettevo in fila le cose che hai scritto.
> Secondo me ti sei infilato in un cul de sac.
> Perchè continui a porre il contrasto fra la tua natura ed il tuo matrimonio come fulcro del tuo malessere.
> Io dubito invece, paradossalmente, che il problema sia questo.
> ...


_Quindi mi stai dicendo che per essere libero dalla costrizione della  menzogna, ti costringi a reprimere la tua natura. Io mi sentirei in  gabbia, sinceramente._: ed infatti una delle ragioni della crisi, credo, è stata la gabbia. Concordo, di fondo. 


_Pur non condividendo il tuo modo di vivere, non fatico ad ammettere che è  assolutamente compatibile con la felicità di un matrimonio, al patto  che la controparte rimanga all'oscuro. E' una situazione precaria per  ovvi motivi ma non vedo il motivo per cui dovresti porti dei problemi  ora(ovviamente partendo dal tuo punto di vista)_: ovviamente, concordo

_La crisi della vostra coppia, secondo me. E questa crisi dubito sia in  relazione ai tradimenti, visto che questi li hai sempre attuati:  _concordo, ma non ho mai detto che i tradimento fossero la ragione della crisi. Ho detto che forse, per salvare la mia coppia, dovrei smettere, per cercare di ritrovare armonia. Insomma, dopo un po', uno si sforza di massimizzare cio' che ha. Se io mi concedo sempre scappatelle, non mi concentro sulla coppia. Un po' questo il ragionamento

_Ma.
Può essere che tu, consapevole dell'inganno che hai sempre perpetrato,  non ti senta libero di reagire a questa crisi come vorresti perchè ti  senti in difetto verso tua moglie?: _non credo. Io sono convinto, e voi mi sputerete, di non essere in difetto. Ho creato rischi, che non sono ancora concretizzati, ma salvo il perido di crisi, la nostra è stata una bella vita.

_Mi viene da fare questa domanda perchè, a fronte di tantissimi casi in  cui uno comincia a tradire quando la sua coppia va in crisi... tu sei il  primo che invece pensa di smettere._: ho tentato di spiegarlo prima. Perché spero che questo mi aiuti a concentarmi sulla nostra vita. Saro' piu' triste, meno "vitale" senza i tradimenti, ma rimango con lei.

_Anche la frase che ripeti a proposito della reazione di tua moglie  all'ipotesi di separazione: il fatto che, quando una persona decide che  il suo matrimonio è finito, l'altra parte non sia d'accordo e sia  refrattaria alla separazione non ha mai fermato nessuno... a meno di  situazioni particolari in cui si può subire un ricatto di qualche tipo.  Però mi vien da dire che io, ricattata, non penserei a come salvare il  matrimonio, ma a come liberarmi dal ricatto:_ ha fermato me, perché le voglio bene e non voglio farla soffrire. Non ci crederai, ma è cosi'


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar cosa c'entra?ti sei portato in viaggio una che non la pensa come te perchè ti ha fatto comodo.


lothar fa esattamente la stessa cosa, tu pensi di me quel che pensi di lothar? in caso contrario, guardati dentro


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> _Quindi mi stai dicendo che per essere libero dalla costrizione della menzogna, ti costringi a reprimere la tua natura. Io mi sentirei in gabbia, sinceramente._: ed infatti una delle ragioni della crisi, credo, è stata la gabbia. Concordo, di fondo.
> 
> 
> _Pur non condividendo il tuo modo di vivere, non fatico ad ammettere che è assolutamente compatibile con la felicità di un matrimonio, al patto che la controparte rimanga all'oscuro. E' una situazione precaria per ovvi motivi ma non vedo il motivo per cui dovresti porti dei problemi ora(ovviamente partendo dal tuo punto di vista)_: ovviamente, concordo
> ...


A me il tuo sembra accanimento terapeutico,nulla di più!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che certa"immaturità" abbai il suo fascino...ma a spese d'altri


ma questo non lo nego, e non voglio giustificare nulla. solo spiegare, dato che ricevo domande. Ma capisco bene che ho creato rischi. Avrei molto da dire in merito, ed in parte l'ho detto (discussione con AB), ma vabbe'


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> lothar fa esattamente la stessa cosa, tu pensi di me quel che pensi di lothar? in caso contrario, guardati dentro


Si penso la stessa cosa, siete entrambi scorrettissimi,ma lui è onesto nell'esserlo!Inteso che lothar sa di fare una cosa sbagliata e non si canta storie assurde punto!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me il tuo sembra accanimento terapeutico,nulla di più!


e se anche lo fosse? rendere felice un'altra persona non puo' essere una buona ragione per fare una cosa? arrivare alla vecchiaia e sapere che, pur avendo rinunciato magari alla libertà o magari all"amore", hai salvato una famiglia, i figli, e la felicità della donna che ti ama. Io credo che tutto cio' meriti almeno una riflessione


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me il tuo sembra accanimento terapeutico,nulla di più!


lo penso anche io...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si penso la stessa cosa, siete entrambi scorrettissimi,ma lui è onesto nell'esserlo!Inteso che lothar sa di fare una cosa sbagliata e non si canta storie assurde punto!


ma quali sono le storie assurde che mi canto io, me le spieghi? io ammetto di sbagliare nell'averlo fatto con mia moglie che è fedele. Dove sta la differenza?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> _Quindi mi stai dicendo che per essere libero dalla costrizione della menzogna, ti costringi a reprimere la tua natura. Io mi sentirei in gabbia, sinceramente._: ed infatti una delle ragioni della crisi, credo, è stata la gabbia. Concordo, di fondo.
> 
> 
> _Pur non condividendo il tuo modo di vivere, non fatico ad ammettere che è assolutamente compatibile con la felicità di un matrimonio, al patto che la controparte rimanga all'oscuro. E' una situazione precaria per ovvi motivi ma non vedo il motivo per cui dovresti porti dei problemi ora(ovviamente partendo dal tuo punto di vista)_: ovviamente, concordo
> ...


dalle mie parti si dice che non si può andare in chiesa stando a casa. Non ti vuoi prendere la responsabilità di farla soffrire secondo me, che è diverso.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e se anche lo fosse? rendere felice un'altra persona non puo' essere una buona ragione per fare una cosa? arrivare alla vecchiaia e sapere che, pur avendo rinunciato magari alla libertà o magari all"amore", hai salvato una famiglia, i figli, e la felicità della donna che ti ama. Io credo che tutto cio' meriti almeno una riflessione


ma è una bella cosa che tu voglia "sacrificare" te stesso per loro.
il punto è che hai molte possibilità che questo non funzioni e, quindi, potrebbe essere peggio


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che sia più che altro un male per gli altri.
> e di conseguenza, anche se lo faccio per prendere tempo ... perché non mi va di condividere o ecc.
> ...


quindi la verità è un valore assoluto


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

c'è una cosa, non molto bella, ma la dico ... :mrgreen: ...

io, per me, voglio il meglio. 

e il meglio ... non è una persona che mente su certe cose, anzi. 

perché se ne ha bisogno ... non ha saputo o voluto fare i conti con se e con gli altri. 

nel quotidiano ... sarebbe per me un perdente. 

"scusate ... "

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dalle mie parti si dice che non si può andare in chiesa stando a casa. Non ti vuoi prendere la responsabilità di farla soffrire secondo me, che è diverso.


perché dici cosi'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> lothar fa esattamente la stessa cosa, tu pensi di me quel che pensi di lothar? in caso contrario, guardati dentro


ma perchè tiri sempre fuori Lothar?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dalle mie parti si dice che non si può andare in chiesa stando a casa. Non ti vuoi prendere la responsabilità di farla soffrire secondo me, che è diverso.


io credo che lui voglia che sia la moglie a scegliere perchè cosi è convinto che lei soffra meno...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è una bella cosa che tu voglia "sacrificare" te stesso per loro.
> il punto è che hai molte possibilità che questo non funzioni e, quindi, potrebbe essere peggio


su questo si puo' ragionare, ma potrebbe anche funzionare. potremmo "ritrovarci". Insomma, non è detto che si tratti di un sacrificio di lungo periodo. E poi, se riuscissi a farlo, alla fine potrebbe andar bene. Non lo so


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> perché dici cosi'?


perchè forse è cosi, ma ancora non ne sei sicuro.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> e se anche lo fosse? rendere felice un'altra persona non puo' essere una buona ragione per fare una cosa? arrivare alla vecchiaia e sapere che, pur avendo rinunciato magari alla libertà o magari all"amore", hai salvato una famiglia, i figli, e la felicità della donna che ti ama. Io credo che tutto cio' meriti almeno una riflessione


Rendere felice qualcuno coglionandolo?Tu rendi felice te stesso,far credere a qualcuno qualcosa che non è, è renderlo felice?Sai massy,spesso mi chiedo come sei cresciuto,cosa ti è stato insegnato,che tipo di esperienze hai avuto.Una curiosità:ma i tuoi sono commercianti?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè tiri sempre fuori Lothar?


perché oscuro disprezza me e non lothar, e voglio fargli vedere che non ve ne sono ragioni valide


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> su questo si puo' ragionare, ma potrebbe anche funzionare. potremmo "ritrovarci". Insomma, non è detto che si tratti di un sacrificio di lungo periodo. E poi, se riuscissi a farlo, alla fine potrebbe andar bene. Non lo so


ci sono troppi "se"... non trovi?? è questo che proviamo a farti capire


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> quindi la verità è un valore assoluto


Ciao,

ha un certo valore, certo.

e lo ho stabilito nella coppia sin dall'inizio.

e per lui, aveva la stessa importanza. 

se non fosse stato così, avremmo dovuto cercare un compromesso ...

e se non si trovava ... pazienza ... amici come prima. 

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rendere felice qualcuno coglionandolo?Tu rendi felice te stesso,far credere a qualcuno qualcosa che non è, è renderlo felice?Sai massy,spesso mi chiedo come sei cresciuto,cosa ti è stato insegnato,che tipo di esperienze hai avuto.Una curiosità:ma i tuoi sono commercianti?


no, i miei non sono commercianti


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè forse è cosi, ma ancora non ne sei sicuro.


io non credo di non volermi prendere la responsabilità, non voglio farla soffrire. Preferisco che non soffra, non mi interessa di chi sia la responsabilità


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono troppi "se"... non trovi?? è questo che proviamo a farti capire


invece nell'alternativa c'è la certezza di un periodo molto duro per lei


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rendere *felice qualcuno coglionandolo*?Tu rendi felice te stesso,far credere a qualcuno qualcosa che non è, è renderlo felice?Sai massy,spesso mi chiedo come sei cresciuto,cosa ti è stato insegnato,che tipo di esperienze hai avuto.Una curiosità:ma i tuoi sono commercianti?


io credo che lui intenda altro, ovvero tentare di comportarsi bene sacrificando la sua natura per il bene della famiglia.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rendere felice qualcuno coglionandolo?Tu rendi felice te stesso,far credere a qualcuno qualcosa che non è, è renderlo felice?Sai massy,spesso mi chiedo come sei cresciuto,cosa ti è stato insegnato,che tipo di esperienze hai avuto.Una curiosità:ma i tuoi sono commercianti?


anche lothar rende felice la moglie coglionandola, by the way. Hai verificato se i suoi genitori sono commercianti?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io non credo di non volermi prendere la responsabilità, non voglio farla soffrire. Preferisco che non soffra, non mi interessa di chi sia la responsabilità





Highlander ha detto:


> invece nell'alternativa c'è la certezza di un periodo molto duro per lei


non hai capito cosa intendevo dirti


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non hai capito cosa intendevo dirti


ah, sorry. cosa volevi dire?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> perché oscuro disprezza me e non lothar, e voglio fargli vedere che non ve ne sono ragioni valide


l'unica differenza è che tu ti metti in discussione. Lothar invece è cosciente di quello che fa e gli va bene così. 

Questo vi mette su due piani diversi se pur il comportamento e lo stesso.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'unica differenza è che tu ti metti in discussione. Lothar invece è cosciente di quello che fa e gli va bene così.
> 
> Questo vi mette su due piani diversi se pur il comportamento e lo stesso.


ed un buon motivo per diprezzare me e pensare che lothar invece è onesto?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ha un certo valore, certo.
> 
> ...


se lo hai stabilito nella coppia, forse ha un valore relativo, allora, concordato. Chiedo per capire


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Highlander ha detto:


> perché oscuro disprezza me e non lothar, e voglio fargli vedere che non ve ne sono ragioni valide


No sono altre le persone che disprezzo.Non vi condivido,è diverso!


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'unica differenza è che *tu ti metti in discussione*. *Lothar invece è cosciente di quello che fa e gli va bene così. *
> 
> Questo vi mette su due piani diversi se pur il comportamento e lo stesso.


infatti, ma io credo che il piano HL sia infinitamente migliore di quello di Lothar, proprio per questo motivo (e un centinaio d'altri che non sto qui a dire )


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No sono altre le persone che disprezzo.Non vi condivido,è diverso!


vabbe' insomma, il concetto è che nei miei riguardi la critica è più serrata. E mi interessa farti vedere che non ve ne sono ragioni


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti, ma io credo che il piano HL sia infinitamente migliore di quello di Lothar, proprio per questo motivo (e un centinaio d'altri che non sto qui a dire )


ma io non sono migliore di lothar, sono anche io un traditore, né più né meno. Prendo rischi a spese di mia moglie fedele, che mi crede fedele. Con modalità diverse, ma la stessa solfa


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2013)

*Sai*



Highlander ha detto:


> anche lothar rende felice la moglie coglionandola, by the way. Hai verificato se i suoi genitori sono commercianti?


Massy sei duro è?Lothar non cerca giustificazioni,tu si,tu dici che rimani con tua moglie per non farla soffrire,non dandogli possibilità di scelta,intanto continui a farti i cazzi tuoi,io non condivido l'operato di nessuno di voi due,ma lothar mi sembra più onesto!Si i genitori di lothar sono commercianti...forse!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ah, sorry. cosa volevi dire?


che per il suo bene preferisci sacrificare la tua natura e "attendere" che eventualmente sia lei a scegliere; in tal caso forse soffrirebbe meno...ergo, non sarebbe tua la "responsabilità" di vederla star male...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy sei duro è?Lothar non cerca giustificazioni,tu si,tu dici che rimani con tua moglie per non farla soffrire,non dandogli possibilità di scelta,intanto continui a farti i cazzi tuoi,io non condivido l'operato di nessuno di voi due,ma lothar mi sembra più onesto!Si i genitori di lothar sono commercianti...forse!:rotfl:


oscuro, una volta per tutte io non cerco nessuna giustificazione. 
io ti racconto la situazione. Quando sono entrato, non avevo neppure detto della crisi perché non mi andava, non cerco giustificazioni. Nessuna giustificazione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io non sono migliore di lothar, sono anche io un traditore, né più né meno. Prendo rischi a spese di mia moglie fedele, che mi crede fedele. Con modalità diverse, ma la stessa solfa



ho detto il piano della riflessione. Che con te c'è ed è inesistente con Lothar. Poi, già solo il fatto che non appelli troie le tue amanti mi fa venir meno disgusto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ed un buon motivo per diprezzare me e pensare che lothar invece è onesto?


Perchè chi ti disprezza? 

ma poi è possibile disprezzare uno per quello che scrive su un forum?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti, ma io credo che il piano HL sia infinitamente migliore di quello di Lothar, proprio per questo motivo (e un centinaio d'altri che non sto qui a dire )


vogliamo la lista... subito!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che per il suo bene preferisci sacrificare la tua natura e "attendere" che eventualmente sia lei a scegliere; in tal caso forse soffrirebbe meno...ergo, non sarebbe tua la "responsabilità" di vederla star male...


ma invece il mio punto è se sceglie lei, soffre meno. Non mi interessa la responsabilità, ma il livello di sofferenza. Guarda AB: quanto ha sofferto? Se il suo compagno avesse smesso, e le avesse offerto, in maniera "subdola" la possibilità di chiudere, non credi avrebbe sofferto meno? O anche tu, che mi pare sia stata tradita da un seriale


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> perché dici cosi'?


perchè nella vita, purtroppo, si arriva a volte alla scelta tra la propria felicità e quella degli altri. E' brutto ma succede. E quando ci si trova, possiamo solo scegliere per la nostra felicità, perchè purtroppo ogni altra scelta è impossibile.

Tu hai ingannato tua moglie quando hai tradito.
Ma erano episodi, un vissuto da cui lei era esclusa.
Credi davvero di poterle nascondere la tua infelicità, nella vostra vita in comune?
E credi davvero che in una situazione del genere, lei possa essere felice?
Ma che idea hai di tua moglie?
O piuttosto, magari inconsapevolmente, vuoi che lei prenda atto alla lunga della situazione e proponga lei la separazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> perché oscuro disprezza me e non lothar, e voglio fargli vedere che non ve ne sono ragioni valide


ma chettefrega? a che pro?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè chi ti disprezza?
> 
> ma poi è possibile disprezzare uno per quello che scrive su un forum?


oscuro, e iei sono stato ore a piangere per questo. è cattivo, cattivo e cattivo


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma invece il mio punto è se sceglie lei, soffre meno. Non mi interessa la responsabilità, ma il livello di sofferenza. Guarda AB: quanto ha sofferto? Se il suo compagno avesse smesso, e le avesse offerto, in maniera "subdola" la possibilità di chiudere, non credi avrebbe sofferto meno? O *anche tu, che mi pare sia stata tradita da un seriale*


si, che mi ha portato a scegliere... fa male uguale massy fidati...e non sai quanto.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che lui intenda altro, ovvero tentare di comportarsi bene sacrificando la sua natura per il bene della famiglia.


fosse solo la natura. Il vero problema secondo me, è che non desidera più sua moglie.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fosse solo la natura. Il vero problema secondo me, è che *non desidera più sua *moglie.


lo ha scritto


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè nella vita, purtroppo, si arriva a volte alla scelta tra la propria felicità e quella degli altri. E' brutto ma succede. E quando ci si trova, possiamo solo scegliere per la nostra felicità, perchè purtroppo ogni altra scelta è impossibile.
> 
> Tu hai ingannato tua moglie quando hai tradito.
> Ma erano episodi, un vissuto da cui lei era esclusa.
> ...


ma non credi che tra felicittà ed infelicità vi sia una mezza via? Mia moglie sentirà qualcosa, ma alla fine tenterà anche lei di vivere al meglio cio' che abbiamo. Non so, io ho una visione della vita meno netta magari, credo al compromesso. Ma puo' darsi che io sbagli, per carità


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo ha scritto


eh, ma il desiderio può tornare, no?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma il desiderio può tornare, no?


no


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no


perché no? che brutta notizia


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma invece il mio punto* è se sceglie lei, soffre meno*. Non mi interessa la responsabilità, ma il livello di sofferenza. Guarda AB: quanto ha sofferto? Se il suo compagno avesse smesso, e le avesse offerto, in maniera "subdola" la possibilità di chiudere, non credi avrebbe sofferto meno? O anche tu, che mi pare sia stata tradita da un seriale


questo è quello che ti fa comodo pensare. Essere costretti ad ammettere che il proprio marito sta con noi solo per pietà è una ferita molto dolorosa. Però tu ne usciresti come il cavaliere dalla brillante armatura, pronto al sacrificio estremo per la felicità della moglie. Felicità che peraltro non hai esitato a mettere a rischio in tutti questi anni. Questa è ipocrisia, ancor peggio della menzogna.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è quello che ti fa comodo pensare. *Essere costretti ad ammettere che il proprio marito sta con noi solo per pietà è una ferita molto dolorosa*. Però tu ne usciresti come il cavaliere dalla brillante armatura, pronto al sacrificio estremo per la felicità della moglie. Felicità che peraltro non hai esitato a mettere a rischio in tutti questi anni. Questa è ipocrisia, ancor peggio della menzogna.


concordo... e l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è quello che ti fa comodo pensare. Essere costretti ad ammettere che il proprio marito sta con noi solo per pietà è una ferita molto dolorosa. Però tu ne usciresti come il cavaliere dalla brillante armatura, pronto al sacrificio estremo per la felicità della moglie. Felicità che peraltro non hai esitato a mettere a rischio in tutti questi anni. Questa è ipocrisia, ancor peggio della menzogna.


ma non dovrebbe ammettere un bel nulla. Mi sono spiegato molto male. Io ho recuperato la crisi, oggi stiamo bene. C'è solo il problema del desiderio. Ma, se lei incontrasse un uomo che la ama e lei ama, e mi lasciasse, sarei contento


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> oscuro, e iei sono stato ore a piangere per questo. è cattivo, cattivo e cattivo


:rotfl::rotfl:

Urge emoticon che dia ripetuti pugni sul petto... :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non dovrebbe ammettere un bel nulla. Mi sono spiegato molto male. Io ho recuperato la crisi, oggi stiamo bene. C'è solo il problema del desiderio.* Ma, se lei incontrasse un uomo che la ama e lei ama, e mi lasciasse, sarei contento*


E questo accadrebbe molto più facilmente se tu lasciassi lei, non credi?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non dovrebbe ammettere un bel nulla. Mi sono spiegato molto male. Io ho recuperato la crisi, oggi stiamo bene. C'è solo il problema del desiderio. Ma, se lei incontrasse un uomo che la ama e lei ama, e mi lasciasse, sarei contento


se lei ama te, finchè sta con te non si guarderà intorno


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo... e l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle


ma no, non è questo il piano. Io non sto buttando giù il rapporto per farla scegliere. Ho fatto di tutto per recuperarlo, ed oggi le cose vanno benino. Non vi sto a tediare con i dettagli. Comunque, può darsi che io sia ipocrita. Non voglio dimostrare il contrario. Dico solo che la soluzione non sarà che lei mi lascia perché capisce che io ho pietà, cosa che peraltro non è vera. Non è pietà, e voglia di renderla felice, che è un corollario del voler bene


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questo accadrebbe molto più facilmente se tu lasciassi lei, non credi?


d'accordo con te, ma quando ci ho provato ha resistito molto, moltissimo. Non entro nei particolari, ma la cosa è stata davvero pesante


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma no, non è questo il piano. Io non sto buttando giù il rapporto per farla scegliere. Ho fatto di tutto per recuperarlo, ed oggi le cose vanno benino. Non vi sto a tediare con i dettagli. Comunque, può darsi che io sia ipocrita. Non voglio dimostrare il contrario. Dico solo che la soluzione non sarà che lei mi lascia perché capisce che io ho pietà, cosa che peraltro non è vera. Non è pietà, e voglia di renderla felice, che è un corollario del voler bene


ho capito che non è questo il piano...ma il rischio è che potresti arrivarci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non dovrebbe ammettere un bel nulla. Mi sono spiegato molto male. Io ho recuperato la crisi, oggi stiamo bene. *C'è solo il problema del desiderio*. Ma, se lei incontrasse un uomo che la ama e lei ama, e mi lasciasse, sarei contento


hai detto paglia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no


e dai, che mannaia!  Io non lo so. Bisogna capire perché, innanzi tutto


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai detto paglia.


-), vabbe' dai, potrei essere innamorato di un'altra, ad esempio


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e dai, che mannaia!  Io non lo so. Bisogna capire perché, innanzi tutto


 troppo diretta?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e dai, che mannaia!  Io non lo so. Bisogna capire perché, innanzi tutto


AB, a saperlo. Ho iniziato terapia, al tipo gli ho detto la mia vita. Sembrava la confessione di Bud Spencer in "Continuavano a chiamarlo Trinità"...voi probabilmente non conoscete...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf4tvdXl9Gg


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> AB, a saperlo. Ho iniziato terapia, al tipo gli ho detto la mia vita. Sembrava la confessione di Bud Spencer in *"Continuavano a chiamarlo Trinità".*..voi probabilmente non conoscete...


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non dovrebbe ammettere un bel nulla. Mi sono spiegato molto male. Io ho recuperato la crisi, oggi stiamo bene. C'è solo il problema del desiderio. Ma, *se lei incontrasse un uomo che la ama e lei ama, e mi lasciasse, sarei contento*


Trovale un amante allora. Ma che cazzo. 
NON PUOI SCEGLIERE PER LEI, PORCA ZOZZA. Ma puoi farlo per te. E se tu non la ami più... la cosa migliore che puoi fare è ammetterlo.
Il medico pietoso uccide l'ammalato, ricordalo.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> -), vabbe' dai, potrei essere innamorato di un'altra, ad esempio


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> d'accordo con te, ma quando ci ho provato ha resistito molto, moltissimo. Non entro nei particolari, ma la cosa è stata davvero pesante


Ma nessuno pretende che sia una passeggiata.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nessuno pretende che sia una passeggiata.


quindi tu sei convinto che sia la cosa giusta?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> quindi tu sei convinto che sia la cosa giusta?


Per quello che scrivi.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Trovale un amante allora. Ma che cazzo.
> NON PUOI SCEGLIERE PER LEI, PORCA ZOZZA. Ma puoi farlo per te. E se tu non la ami più... la cosa migliore che puoi fare è ammetterlo.
> Il medico pietoso uccide l'ammalato, ricordalo.


vabbe', ci penso. dai, sta storia è una rottura di cojoni infinita. nel frattempo pecco, ché se per caso dovessi dover smettere, almeno ho fatto scorta


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> troppo diretta?


eh :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quello che scrivi.


capito


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vabbe', ci penso. dai, sta storia è una rottura di cojoni infinita. nel frattempo pecco, ché se per caso dovessi dover smettere, *almeno ho fatto scorta*



 ma guarda che sono come i carboidrati, eh. Le "scorte" si trasformano immediatamente in grasso e poi irrancidisce :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vabbe', ci penso. dai, sta storia è una rottura di cojoni infinita. nel frattempo pecco, ché se per caso dovessi dover smettere, almeno ho fatto scorta


 ed i figli???


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh :mrgreen:


vabbè ma io so' pane ar pane, vino ar vino


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> -), vabbe' dai, potrei essere innamorato di un'altra, ad esempio


tombola.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che sono come i carboidrati, eh. Le "scorte" si trasformano immediatamente in grasso e poi irrancidisce :mrgreen:


-). mica è colpa mia se mi broccolano...-)


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed i figli???


uh cazzo l'ho lasciati nel portabagagli. torno subito


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma io so' pane ar pane, vino ar vino


Soprattutto vino.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tombola.


al peggio non c'è mai fine, cara mia


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Soprattutto vino.


non l'ho capita


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> al peggio non c'è mai fine, cara mia


olè


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


sei 'mbriaca


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma io so' pane ar pane, vino ar vino


eh, se uno è stronzo... :mrgreen:

io invece dico solo che non lo so. Si recupera il desiderio? Magari sì, Magari no. Credo dipenda tutto dal motivo.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sei 'mbriaca



mmhh no...ho preso un mocaccino... non era corretto giuro


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


...

Niente.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh*, se uno è stronzo*... :mrgreen:
> 
> io invece dico solo che non lo so. Si recupera il desiderio? Magari sì, Magari no. Credo dipenda tutto dal motivo.


esatto


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> -). mica è colpa mia se mi broccolano...-)


è arrivato il breddpitte de noantri


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

secondo me dovresti provare a smettere di tradire, non dire un bel nulla a tua moglie e vedere come va, anche riguardo al desiderio

così avresti una costante (non dire un bel nulla) e 2 variabili da mettere in gioco


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è arrivato il breddpitte de noantri


ao', a me bradde me fa un baffo.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me dovresti provare a smettere di tradire, non dire un bel nulla a tua moglie e vedere come va, anche riguardo al desiderio
> 
> così avresti una costante (non dire un bel nulla) e 2 variabili da mettere in gioco


concordo. ci sto provando (evito i particolari). comunque, concordo...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto


uuuuuuuh, m'hai detto stronzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, se uno è stronzo... :mrgreen:
> 
> io invece dico solo che non lo so. Si recupera il desiderio? Magari sì, Magari no. Credo dipenda tutto dal motivo.


Se il desiderio si è assopito, si può risvegliare. Ma se è morto... è morto, secondo me.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se il desiderio si è assopito, si può risvegliare. Ma se è morto... è morto, secondo me.


e magari si è assopito. un minimo di ottimismo per il nostro seriale.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> uh cazzo l'ho lasciati nel portabagagli. torno subito


la mia era una domanda seria....

nel mio caso di coppia scoppiata abbiamo deciso di portare avanti, almeno per ora, una vita familiare degna di nota. Per il bene della piccola.
Con una buona dose di intelligenza e di amore per la piccola ce la si può fare.

Mi chiedevo in caso di separazione cosa tu possa pensare del "danno" ai tuoi figli. Perchè al contrario degli altri ( e qui "pioggia di rossi" ) a me frega poco se tu o tua moglie soffrite della vostra situazione. Mi interessa di più la felicità dei piccoli. Sempre che piccoli siano.
E sono tre.... dico, ne avete fatti tre. 


L'ho detto tre?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> uuuuuuuh, m'hai detto stronzo


no, leggi la mia firma...
era per dire che io dico sempre la verità su quello che penso.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la mia era una domanda seria....
> 
> nel mio caso di coppia scoppiata abbiamo deciso di portare avanti, almeno per ora, una vita familiare degna di nota. Per il bene della piccola.
> Con una buona dose di intelligenza e di amore per la piccola ce la si può fare.
> ...


scusa, ero entrato in cazzeggio perché mi sembrava di avervi ammorbato abbastanza.
certo che penso al danno, ed ovviamente una delle ragioni principali per il salvataggio sono loro.
io comunque in caso di separazione sarei del tutto disponibile a qualunque soluzione. Ovviamente, temo che se mi becca a tradirla potrebbe essere non facile avere un buon rapporto...


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e magari si è assopito. un minimo di ottimismo per il nostro seriale.



allungo la frase sennò poi mi dicono che sono troppo diretta..................................................................................................................................................................................................................... no


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> secondo me dovresti provare a smettere di tradire, non dire un bel nulla a tua moglie e vedere come va, anche riguardo al desiderio
> 
> così avresti una costante (non dire un bel nulla) e 2 variabili da mettere in gioco


e poi, daje e daje un po' di voglia gli viene di sicuro, anche solo per disperazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> *e magari si è assopito*. un minimo di ottimismo per il nostro seriale.


eh, ma questo lo sai solo tu. Lo sai... perchè si sa, lo si sente. Non ci sono perplessità sul desiderio perchè non lo controlliamo. Mi dispiace ma non è sotto il tuo controllo, come la fame, la sete, il sonno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ao', a me bradde me fa un baffo.


con tutti questi carbo/grassi (le scorte) hm...mi vengono i dubbi :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e poi, daje e daje un po' di voglia gli viene di sicuro, anche solo per disperazione :mrgreen:



il fatto è che, non avendo MAI provato, mica si può dire...:mrgreen:

è un po' come buttarsi in un burron...ehm, in una nuova avventura


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> scusa, ero entrato in cazzeggio perché mi sembrava di avervi ammorbato abbastanza.
> certo che penso al danno, ed ovviamente una delle ragioni principali per il salvataggio sono loro.
> io comunque in caso di separazione sarei del tutto disponibile a qualunque soluzione. *Ovviamente, temo che se mi becca a tradirla potrebbe essere non facile avere un buon rapporto.*..


Già. Molto complicato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che stia male, invece. E certo, ti interesserebbe proprio perchè non potresti combinarci nulla. Bella lì.


Non è escluso :mexican:. Ci rifletto da un po'.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che sia più che altro un male per gli altri.
> e di conseguenza, anche se lo faccio per prendere tempo ... perché non mi va di condividere o ecc.
> ...


E sì le cose stanno proprio così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e poi, daje e daje un po' di voglia gli viene di sicuro, *anche solo per disperazione* :mrgreen:


Son soddisfazioni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che, non avendo MAI provato, mica si può dire...:mrgreen:
> 
> è un po' come buttarsi in un burron...ehm, in una nuova avventura



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma questo lo sai solo tu. Lo sai... perchè si sa, lo si sente. Non ci sono perplessità sul desiderio perchè non lo controlliamo. Mi dispiace ma non è sotto il tuo controllo, come la fame, la sete, il sonno.


sinceramente, io non lo so' se si è assopito o è morto


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sinceramente, io non lo so' se si è assopito o è morto


con questo ti sei risposto


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Son soddisfazioni.


ma sicuramente, ma siccome lui mente, mica glielo dice :mrgreen:


cul de sac, l'accendo! Ma almeno una flebile speranza, no?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> con tutti questi carbo/grassi (le scorte) hm...mi vengono i dubbi :risata::risata::risata:


dubbi molto legittimi, temo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e se anche lo fosse? rendere felice un'altra persona non puo' essere una buona ragione per fare una cosa? arrivare alla vecchiaia e sapere che, pur avendo rinunciato magari alla libertà o magari all"amore", hai salvato una famiglia, i figli, e la felicità della donna che ti ama. Io credo che tutto cio' meriti almeno una riflessione


E la consapevolezza che* ai tuoi occhi *un "farfallone" (è per semplicità di definizione, trovane tu una migliore) di 35 anni lo trovi vitale, uno di 45 un po' penoso e uno di 50 patetico. (Oltre a immaginare che avresti meno scelta?:mexican


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> con questo ti sei risposto


ma perché se uno non lo sa deve voler dire no?
Tu non ti sei mai assopita? Fortunella...


Tebe avrebbe da ridire


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dubbi molto legittimi, temo



ma non c'è una trasmissione televisiva con dei consulenti sessuali per riaccendere la fiamma del piacere????

:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dubbi molto legittimi, temo


Tu quanti anni hai, adesso che mi ci fa pensare Brunella?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché se uno non lo sa deve voler dire no?
> Tu non ti sei mai assopita? Fortunella...
> 
> 
> Tebe avrebbe da ridire


e dai fammi fare l'avvocato del diavolo...che sto 3D per me è pieno di brutti ricordi :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la consapevolezza che* ai tuoi occhi *un "farfallone" (è per semplicità di definizione, trovane tu una migliore) di 35 anni lo trovi vitale, uno di 45 un po' penoso e uno di 50 patetico. (Oltre a immaginare che avresti meno scelta?:mexican


c'è pure quello, in effetti, ma a me pare un pregio. Cercare di non diventare patetico mi sembra dignitoso. O uno deve sempre solo "abnegarsi"? (ok, ok, HL s'è "abnegato" pochissimo, fino ad adesso, era per dire :mrgreen


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la consapevolezza che* ai tuoi occhi *un "farfallone" (è per semplicità di definizione, trovane tu una migliore) di 35 anni lo trovi vitale, uno di 45 un po' penoso e uno di 50 patetico. (Oltre a immaginare che avresti meno scelta?:mexican


sfondi una porta aperta. Io ci conto sul fatto che a partire dei 50 mi faro' pena a tentare di rimorchiare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la mia era una domanda seria....
> 
> nel mio caso di coppia scoppiata abbiamo deciso di portare avanti, almeno per ora, una vita familiare degna di nota. Per il bene della piccola.
> Con una buona dose di intelligenza e di amore per la piccola ce la si può fare.
> ...


Perchè rossi? Certo che devono tenere in conto della felicità dei figli.... che dipende però anche dalla loro serenità. Se HL non avesse manifestato il suo disagio all'interno della coppia... ma lo manifesta. A sua moglie, prima che qui. 
Allora si esce dalla considerazione per la coppia e si entra nella considerazione delle singole persone.
Se la coppia è finita, non deve finire genitorialmente parlando.
Ma questo dipende dalle persone, dalla capacità che hanno di bypassare i propri rancori personali che sicuramente ci sono quando avviene una crisi, per concentrarsi sul benessere dei figli.
Ma mi viene da dire che un padre o una madre che non siano in grado di fare questo, non diano il massimo neppure se la coppia resta unita. Perchè alla fine è un ricatto bello e buono... e un ricattatore non è una bella persona, secondo me. Ovviamente non parlo di indole in generale, ma del comportamento che una persona può avere come reazione a qualcosa che le causa sofferenza o paura.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai fammi fare l'avvocato del diavolo...che sto 3D per me è pieno di brutti ricordi :unhappy:


capisco. :kiss:

Io finché non si tratta di storie di depressione seria e sessodiendenza non mi sento punta nel vivo, che culo :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dalle mie parti si dice che non si può andare in chiesa stando a casa. Non ti vuoi prendere la responsabilità di farla soffrire secondo me, che è diverso.


Aggiungo una cosa che non so se entra nel caso particolare. Il tradito inconsapevole ha un'immagine del traditore (che non corrisponde alla realtà perché basata sull'idea che sia fedele e sincero) che fa parte dell'auto-immagine del traditore stesso. Questa auto-immagine infatti non viene che parzialmente oscurata dal tradimento perché il traditore tiene le cose separate ed è convinto che non intacchi l'autenticità del rapporto matrimoniale e men che meno la famiglia. Denudarsi di fronte al coniuge porta a un crollo dell'immagine (e quasi sempre della stima e talvolta anche dell'amore) e farebbe perdere anche al traditore delle certezze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> con questo ti sei risposto


sì.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> c'è una cosa, non molto bella, ma la dico ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


Ecchelalà: è questo che vedrebbe il traditore negli occhi del tradito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè rossi? Certo che devono tenere in conto della felicità dei figli.... che dipende però anche dalla loro serenità. Se HL non avesse manifestato il suo disagio all'interno della coppia... ma lo manifesta. A sua moglie, prima che qui.
> Allora si esce dalla considerazione per la coppia e si entra nella considerazione delle singole persone.
> Se la coppia è finita, non deve finire genitorialmente parlando.
> Ma questo dipende dalle persone, dalla capacità che hanno di bypassare i propri rancori personali che sicuramente ci sono quando avviene una crisi, per concentrarsi sul benessere dei figli.
> Ma mi viene da dire che un padre o una madre che non siano in grado di fare questo, non diano il massimo neppure se la coppia resta unita. Perchè alla fine è un ricatto bello e buono... e *un ricattatore non è una bella persona, secondo me*. Ovviamente non parlo di indole in generale, ma del comportamento che una persona può avere come reazione a qualcosa che le causa sofferenza o paura.


ma senz'altro, ma qui, al limite, si tratta di *autoricatto*. Che non è sintomo di non bella persona, no?

O non ho capito quello che intendevi?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo una cosa che non so se entra nel caso particolare. Il tradito inconsapevole ha un'immagine del traditore (che non corrisponde alla realtà perché basata sull'idea che sia fedele e sincero) che fa parte dell'auto-immagine del traditore stesso. Questa auto-immagine infatti non viene che parzialmente oscurata dal tradimento perché il traditore tiene le cose separate ed è convinto che non intacchi l'autenticità del rapporto matrimoniale e men che meno la famiglia. *Denudarsi di fronte al coniuge porta a un crollo dell'immagine (e quasi sempre della stima e talvolta anche dell'amore) e farebbe perdere anche al traditore delle certezze.*




concordo


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capisco. :kiss:
> 
> Io finché non si tratta di storie di depressione seria e sessodiendenza non mi sento punta nel vivo, che culo :unhappy:


:amici:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecchelalà: è questo che vedrebbe il traditore negli occhi del tradito.


Ecco, il commento di Sienne l'avevo perso. E lo quoto, ma sono pigra stamani e quoto te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sfondi una porta aperta. Io ci conto sul fatto che a partire dei 50 mi faro' pena a tentare di rimorchiare.


c'è anche la speranza che la prostata smetta di funzionare in anticipo. Mica lo dico io, a quanto pare è un'eventualità che alcuni terapeuti di coppia auspicano.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è anche la speranza che la prostata smetta di funzionare in anticipo. Mica lo dico io, a quanto pare è un'eventualità che alcuni terapeuti di coppia auspicano.


ecco, magari su quello qualche perplessità le avrei...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ed un buon motivo per diprezzare me e pensare che lothar invece è onesto?


No. No.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma senz'altro, ma qui, al limite, si tratta di *autoricatto*. Che non è sintomo di non bella persona, no?
> 
> O non ho capito quello che intendevi?


Intendevo da parte della moglie. Era una delle paure che HL aveva espresso riguardo alla separazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> concordo


Scusa, ma tu quanti anni hai?


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Brunetta,

tu cosa hai capito? 

io intendo, che io voglio il meglio 

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu quanti anni hai?


io, pensavo chiedessi a brunetta. 41


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, magari su quello qualche perplessità le avrei...


perchè? Il nirvana, la pace dei sensi... potresti darti alla meditazione zen.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sfondi una porta aperta. Io ci conto sul fatto che a partire dei 50 mi faro' pena a tentare di rimorchiare.


Non fare promesse che potresti non mantenere.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> mmhhh mi sono espressa male.
> 
> ...


il problema di noi seriali, è che tu non lo sai che mentiamo e lo facciamo benino


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io, pensavo chiedessi a brunetta. 41


Grazie.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fare promesse che potresti non mantenere.


speranza?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma il desiderio può tornare, no?


Sì.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? Il nirvana, la pace dei sensi... potresti darti alla meditazione zen.


posso dirti che alle volte l'ho desiderato, ma io credo anche (apriti cielo) che una parte delle mie positività sia in quel che sono, tradimenti inclusi. Non elaboro onde evitare bastonate virtuali


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intendevo da parte della moglie. Era una delle paure che HL aveva espresso riguardo alla separazione.



ah, ok, allora sto zitta


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> speranza?


Io penso che ste definizioni di tristume d'uomini e donne dette da chi è contrario al tradimento tout court lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano, come dire. Se poi la speranza è che tu alla fine trovi pace, bè, te lo auguro. Ma l'età non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> posso dirti che alle volte l'ho desiderato, ma io credo anche (apriti cielo) che una parte delle mie positività sia in quel che sono, tradimenti inclusi. Non elaboro onde evitare bastonate virtuali


Evidentemente ti stavo provocando, patatone.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Evidentemente ti stavo provocando, *patatone*.




:risata::risata::risata:


Massi, hai sentito? D'ora in poi ti chiamerò patatone :mrgreen: Mi piace immensamente


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Evidentemente ti stavo provocando, *patatone*.


zia sbri


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che ste definizioni di tristume d'uomini e donne dette da chi è contrario al tradimento tout court lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano, come dire. Se poi la speranza è che tu alla fine trovi pace, bè, te lo auguro. Ma l'età non c'entra nulla.


per quanto mi riguarda, la questione è semplicemente che gli uomini attempati che fanno igiovani virgulti mi intristiscono. Poi magari quando toccherà a me cambiero' idea, ma se non capita (speranza) questa potrebbe essere una buona ragione per diventare fedele


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> Massi, hai sentito? D'ora in poi ti chiamerò patatone :mrgreen: Mi piace immensamente


ma non ero bradde? vabbe', patatone bradde. comunque patatone ci sta


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> Massi, hai sentito? D'ora in poi ti chiamerò patatone :mrgreen: Mi piace immensamente


Ma sai che... alle volte mi chiedo se veramente sembro così... algida. Mah.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> scusa, ero entrato in cazzeggio perché mi sembrava di avervi ammorbato abbastanza.
> certo che penso al danno, ed ovviamente una delle ragioni principali per il salvataggio sono loro.
> io comunque in caso di separazione sarei del tutto disponibile a qualunque soluzione. Ovviamente,* temo che se mi becca a tradirla potrebbe essere non facile avere un buon rapport*o...


Davvero?! :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican: Guarda che una non si accorge perché non lo crede possibile ma quando sa rimette a posto tutti i pezzi del puzzle e comprende la serialità. Questa cosa generalmente la fa adirare un pochino:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ok, allora sto zitta


sento effettivamente il rischio che lei potrebbe reagire male, e di qui danni ai figli. Ma, onestamente, non sarebbe facile reagire bene di fronte a un tradimento, no?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma questo lo sai solo tu. Lo sai... perchè si sa, lo si sente. Non ci sono perplessità sul desiderio perchè non lo controlliamo. Mi dispiace ma non è sotto il tuo controllo, come la fame, la sete, il sonno.


L'appetito vien mangiando e anche la solita bistecca con un po' di maionese piace di nuovo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> zia sbri


mi è uscita fuori un attimo badgirl, ma la faccio rientrare subito.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, la questione è semplicemente che gli uomini attempati che fanno igiovani virgulti mi intristiscono. Poi magari quando toccherà a me cambiero' idea, ma se non capita (speranza) questa potrebbe essere una buona ragione per diventare fedele


Immagino che a cinquant'anni avrai l'intelligenza di comportarti in maniera tale da non intristirti. Ma, ripeto, le storie extra non c'entrano nulla. Si può essere degli splendidi cinquantenni e scopare a destra e a manca, non è che una cosa escluda l'altra.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero?! :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican: Guarda che una non si accorge perché non lo crede possibile ma quando sa rimette a posto tutti i pezzi del puzzle e comprende la serialità. Questa cosa generalmente la fa adirare un pochino:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


ecco, infatti temo questa ingiusto accanimento della tradita a metterci la testa e fare le somme...-) madonna, non mi ci far pensare...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> c'è pure quello, in effetti, ma a me pare un pregio. Cercare di non diventare patetico mi sembra dignitoso. O uno deve sempre solo "abnegarsi"? (ok, ok, HL s'è "abnegato" pochissimo, fino ad adesso, era per dire :mrgreen


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> il problema di noi seriali, è che tu non lo sai che mentiamo e lo facciamo benino


Ciao,

dovrei preoccuparmi? ...  ...

non credo, sono serena ... se scopro ... non c'è ritorno ... 

e non accendo il frullatore in testa ... 

una volta ho scusato, una scivolata sotto una determinata situazione ok. 

e lui poi, non ha voluto aprire la coppia ... perciò le regole sono chiare ... 

se gioca sporco ... e lo scopro ... adios ... voglio stare serena!!!!

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino che a cinquant'anni avrai l'intelligenza di comportarti in maniera tale da non intristirti. Ma, ripeto, le storie extra non c'entrano nulla. Si può essere degli splendidi conquantenni e scopare a destra e a manca, non è che una cosa escluda l'altra.


purtroppo hai ragione, vedro' di evitare di diventare uno splendido cinquantenne, ci sto mettendo del mio...-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'appetito vien mangiando e anche *la solita bistecca* con un po' di maionese piace di nuovo.


La solita bistecca, quando uno si fa spesso la zuppa del casale, non è l'unica cosa di cui ti cibi... di conseguenza dovresti averla meno a noia. Non credo che HL stia parlando di un banale calo del desiderio. Sta parlando proprio di assenza... che è una cosa purtroppo più brutta.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino che a cinquant'anni avrai l'intelligenza di comportarti in maniera tale da non intristirti. Ma, ripeto, le storie extra non c'entrano nulla. Si può essere degli splendidi cinquantenni e scopare a destra e a manca, non è che una cosa escluda l'altra.



quoto


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dovrei preoccuparmi? ...  ...
> 
> ...


no, il concetto era che, purtroppo, le menzogne capitano e riencono ad essere portate avanti.
se fossi stato beccato in gioventu', forse non sarei qui. Dico forse, perché magari ne avrei trovata un'altra....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> tu cosa hai capito?
> 
> ...


Ho capito, stavolta :up:


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sento effettivamente il rischio che lei potrebbe reagire male, e di qui danni ai figli. Ma, onestamente, non sarebbe facile reagire bene di fronte a un tradimento, no?


Ciao,

dipende molto dai discorsi che avete fatto ... 

se siete aperti, a certi modi 

dipende da tante cose ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'appetito vien mangiando e *anche la solita bistecca con un po' di maionese* piace di nuovo.


La bistecca con la MAIONESE? Sei *MATTA?!*


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma sai che... alle volte mi chiedo se veramente sembro così... algida. Mah.



ah no, a me proprio no. Algida tu???? Perché ti viene il dubbio?

e patatone è un colpo da maestra, lo rubo subitissimo :mrgreen:  (hm, mi sa che l'ho detto a Joey tempo fa, ma vale lo stesso)


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dipende molto dai discorsi che avete fatto ...
> 
> ...


ho motivo di pensare che sono a rischio bobbit


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah no, a me proprio no. Algida tu???? Perché ti viene il dubbio?
> 
> e patatone* è un colpo da maestra,* lo rubo subitissimo :mrgreen:  (hm, mi sa che l'ho detto a Joey tempo fa, ma vale lo stesso)


assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ho motivo di pensare che sono a rischio bobbit


Per un attimo ho letto a rischio hobbit.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda, la questione è semplicemente che gli uomini attempati che fanno igiovani virgulti mi intristiscono. Poi magari quando toccherà a me cambiero' idea, ma se non capita (speranza) questa potrebbe essere una buona ragione per diventare fedele


Il fatto è che per un venticinquenne sei già attempato. E quando ne avrai più di 50 lo sarai per un quarantenne ma non per te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ho motivo di pensare che sono a rischio bobbit


Ma, voglio dire... mica sei costretto a dichiarare i tradimenti, no? Anche perchè finora non sono mai stati un problema, no?  Pensi che la vostra storia sia al capolinea? E' quello il punto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, infatti temo questa _ingiusto accanimento _della tradita a metterci la testa e fare le somme...-) madonna, non mi ci far pensare...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che *ste definizioni di tristume d'uomini e donne dette da chi è contrario al tradimento tout court lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano*, come dire. Se poi la speranza è che tu alla fine trovi pace, bè, te lo auguro. Ma l'età non c'entra nulla.


e perché? Magari uno/a si tiene ben discosto/a dal tradimento anche perché lo triste il broccolamento seriale, no?


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ho motivo di pensare che sono a rischio bobbit


Ciao,

e non dirle niente dei tradimenti. 

perché arrivati ad un certo punto, non so che senso possa dare.

ma parlare solo di voi. di come sta lei e di come stai tu.

a volte, bisogna aiutare a dirigere i pensieri sulla realtà.

non credo, che lei non sappia, che c'è qualcosa che non va. 

piano ... piano ... 

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che per un venticinquenne sei già attempato. E quando ne avrai più di 50 lo sarai per un quarantenne ma non per te.


dunque, quando avevo 25 anni, vedere una mia coetanea con un quarantenne non mi disturbava, con un cinquantenne si'. Ecco la mia logica, giusto per spiegare


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma, voglio dire... mica sei costretto a dichiarare i tradimenti, no? Anche perchè finora non sono mai stati un problema, no?  Pensi che la vostra storia sia al capolinea? E' quello il punto.


si parlava del caso in cui venissi beccato


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah no, a me proprio no. Algida tu???? Perché ti viene il dubbio?
> 
> e patatone è un colpo da maestra, lo rubo subitissimo :mrgreen: (hm, mi sa che l'ho detto a Joey tempo fa, ma vale lo stesso)


Non lo so, mi è venuto il dubbio perchè mi pareva che avesse preso sul serio il mio incoraggiamento verso una vita totalmente spirituale e asessuata. Modalità di vita che spero di adottare verso il 2063.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per un attimo ho letto a rischio hobbit.


Anch'io e già vedevo i piedi pelosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. A rischio Bobbit concordo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e perché? Magari uno/a si tiene ben discosto/a dal tradimento anche perché lo triste il broccolamento seriale, no?


Si, io dicevo un'altra cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si parlava del caso in cui venissi beccato


rischio che tutt'ora stai correndo perchè il desiderio lo provi... per un'altra. Sempre quella?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo so, mi è venuto il dubbio perchè mi pareva che avesse preso sul serio il mio incoraggiamento verso una vita totalmente spirituale e asessuata. Modalità di vita che spero di adottare verso il 2063.


l'ho considerato, tra le varie opzioni


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io e già vedevo i piedi pelosi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. A rischio Bobbit concordo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu la maionese sulla bistecca, davvero?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dunque, quando avevo 25 anni, vedere una mia coetanea con un quarantenne non mi disturbava, con un cinquantenne si'. Ecco la mia logica, giusto per spiegare


Ma a 50 potresti puntare a attempate 35enni o persino 40enni con un piede nella fossa.:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dunque, quando avevo 25 anni, vedere una mia coetanea con un quarantenne non mi disturbava, con un cinquantenne si'. Ecco la mia logica, giusto per spiegare


Quando si cambia il punto di osservazione, la prospettiva muta, di solito.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che per un venticinquenne sei già attempato. E quando ne avrai più di 50 lo sarai per un quarantenne ma non per te.


Il punto è che uno le storie può farsele anche con coetanei. Ma, toh, pure se ci fossero dieci anni di differenza tra quaranta e cinquanta non c'è mica tutto sto dramma, francamente.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu la maionese sulla bistecca, davvero?


Io no. Ma a me piacciono molto le bistecche. Se non ti piacciono qualcosa ti inventi per fartele piacere. Ti va bene alla pizzaiola?:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rischio che tutt'ora stai correndo perchè il desiderio lo provi... per un'altra. Sempre quella?


non c'è una donna in particolare che io desideri. c'è effettivamente una situazione in cui mi sono ficcato, che da un punto di vista desiderio è ancora viva per ragioni legate alla frequenza, che per ragioni squisitamente logistiche non riesco a superare


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> l'ho considerato, tra le varie opzioni


mi pare un'opzione che nel tuo caso si possa escludere a priori. Oddio... c'è la castrazione chimica ma dicono sia inefficace pure quella. Perchè il desiderio parte sempre dalla testa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dunque, quando avevo 25 anni, vedere una mia coetanea con un quarantenne non mi disturbava, con un cinquantenne si'. Ecco la mia logica, giusto per spiegare


ma che ti dico, io che di anni non ce ne ho certo 25 l'idea di essere broccolata da un 50enne mi disturba e non poco. Perfino Georgione mi sembra vecchio...pensa te...

Edit: me sono sbagliata a scrivere.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a 50 potresti puntare a attempate 35enni o persino 40enni con un piede nella fossa.:carneval:


guarda che io con le cinquantenni ci sono andato anche a trentanni, sono un innovatore io


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non c'è una donna in particolare che io desideri. c'è effettivamente una situazione in cui mi sono ficcato, che da un punto di vista desiderio è ancora viva per ragioni legate alla frequenza, che per ragioni squisitamente logistiche non riesco a superare


sì ricordo. Provi sempre sensi di colpa quando non è il caso, tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo so, mi è venuto il dubbio perchè mi pareva che avesse preso sul serio il mio incoraggiamento verso una vita totalmente spirituale e asessuata. Modalità di vita che spero di adottare verso il 2063.


capito. Ma no, tu algida proprio no 

io al 2063 intanto vorrei arrivarci, pace dei sensi o no :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ricordo. Provi sempre sensi di colpa quando non è il caso, tu.


eh già, un raro esempio di cojone


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, io dicevo un'altra cosa.


eh, ma io l'ho chiesto per questo. Mica ho capito perché lo pensi...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capito. Ma no, tu algida proprio no
> 
> io al 2063 intanto vorrei arrivarci, pace dei sensi o no :mrgreen:


io assolutamente no. che orrore


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao a tutti...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che ti dico, io che di anni non ce ne ho certo 25 l'idea di essere broccolata da un 50enne mi disturba e non poco. Perfino Georgione mi sembra vecchio...pensa te...
> 
> Edit: me sono sbagliata a scrivere.


io ho 35 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no. Ma a me piacciono molto le bistecche. Se non ti piacciono qualcosa ti inventi per fartele piacere. Ti va bene alla pizzaiola?:carneval:


Ma non è una bistecca, alla pizzaiola. Sono fettine. Io dico più una roba così:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...


ciao katia, come va? siamo qui che discutiamo di cojoni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io assolutamente no. che orrore


2063...avrei 90 anni...

oddio, mi sa che è veramente orrifico. :unhappy:

va bè, era per dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...


ops. :mrgreen: scusa se ti abbiamo invaso il 3d:mrgreen: Come va oggi?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho 35 anni


Ma non ne avevi 41?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> 2063...avrei 90 anni...
> 
> oddio, mi sa che è veramente orrifico. :unhappy:
> 
> va bè, era per dire.


io proprio non ci voglio arrivare


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ciao katia, come va? siamo qui che discutiamo di cojoni.


Va sempre male, ma mi fate ridere troppo!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ne avevi 41?


ma sei proprio un precisone, cazzo. dipende dalle situazioni, AB non ama i vecchi. Chiudi un occhio, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> 2063...avrei 90 anni...
> 
> oddio, mi sa che è veramente orrifico. :unhappy:
> 
> va bè, era per dire.


Pensa alla Montalcini. Non è così importante l'età anagrafica.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho 35 anni



ma ciao patatone 35enne :inlove:


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Va sempre male, ma mi fate ridere troppo!


meglio la risata è terapeutica :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io ho 35 anni


non ce la fai proprio a non mentire, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma io l'ho chiesto per questo. Mica ho capito perché lo pensi...


Perchè penso che i manichei, di tutti i tipi, non abbiano le migliori opinioni di questo mondo.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Va sempre male, ma mi fate ridere troppo!


almeno ti fai quattro risate, dai. Io sono stato nominato patatone, credo per il mio fascino


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma sei proprio un precisone, cazzo. dipende dalle situazioni, AB non ama i vecchi. Chiudi un occhio, no?


Ma a quarantuno mica sei vecchio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Va sempre male, ma mi fate ridere troppo!



ciao, Katia, qui abbiamo preso tutta un'altra direzione. Scusaci! E poi, al limite, prenditela col patatone :mrgreen:


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

Cmq a me il cinquantenne in questione mi intrigava troppo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Va sempre male, ma mi fate ridere troppo!


meno male, va. Almeno siamo utili a qualcosa...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè penso che i maniche,i di tutti i tipi, non abbiano le migliori opinioni di questo mondo.


ma aspetta un attimo, ritenere una cosa sbagliata mica è manicheo...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ce la fai proprio a non mentire, eh?:mrgreen:


una piccola menzogna ingenua, dico quando ho detto di avere 41 anni, lo dicevo per sembrare più maturo. AB, ne ho 34


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> meglio la risata è terapeutica :mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> 
> Vero, fa bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Cmq a me il cinquantenne in questione mi intrigava troppo


eh ma... dopo i 45 il fascino diventa letale. Un'arma di distruzione di massa, proprio. Soprattutto per le donne.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a quarantuno mica sei vecchio.


si ma meglio portarsi avanti, non si sa mai


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Cmq a me il cinquantenne in questione mi intrigava troppo


hai passato sei mesi pieni di passione, supera la crisi, e tieni il bel ricordo


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensa alla Montalcini. Non è così importante l'età anagrafica.


beh, intanto io desidero il suo ingegno!!!! 

Poi, non so, io non ho figli, e immaginarmi a 90 anni a dovermi pannolinare da sola mi incupisce. Vado a mettermi l'antirughe, và.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma... dopo i 45 il fascino diventa letale. Un'arma di distruzione di massa, proprio. Soprattutto per le donne.


effettivamente, da quando ho 47 anni le cose vanno alla grande


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma... dopo i 45 il fascino diventa letale. Un'arma di distruzione di massa,
> proprio. Sopr
> attutto per le donne.


Concordo, soprattutto se il cinquantenne non ha ancora la panza!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma aspetta un attimo, ritenere una cosa sbagliata mica è manicheo...


Ragionare per assoluti lo è eccome. E se non concepisci il tradimento neanche quando non saresti tu a dover tradire ma un eventuale tuo partner, rientri appieno nella casistica.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma... dopo i 45 il fascino diventa letale. Un'arma di distruzione di massa, proprio. Soprattutto per le donne.




????


sul serio o scherzi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> effettivamente, da quando ho 47 anni le cose vanno alla grande


... non dirlo a me...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Concordo, soprattutto se il cinquantenne non ha ancora la panza!


questi splendidi cinquantenni sono davvero insopportabili. Meno male che te ne sei liberata. Se ti scrive, mandalo a cagare...-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ????
> 
> 
> sul serio o scherzi?


patatona


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

mo tutti sti numeri me li gioco :saggio:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mo tutti sti numeri me li gioco :saggio:


noi ci si vede per il cappuccino e sarai soggetta al fascino infinito del patatone


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> noi ci si vede per il cappuccino e sarai soggetta al fascino infinito del patatone


PATATONE MIO :inlove:





ps. sei tu che sarai soggetto al mio fascino...è diverso


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ragionare per assoluti lo è eccome. E se non concepisci il tradimento neanche quando non saresti tu a dover tradire ma un eventuale tuo partner, rientri appieno nella casistica.


io parlavo in generale, come spero anche tu. Non appartengo a nessuna categoria scontata, io. In genere agisco in base al desiderio e ciò che ne penso, con risultati non necessariamente manichei. Ma parlavamo in generale. Tornando al generale, se io penso brutta la violenza, tendo ad avere un atteggiamento oppositivo ad essa comunque venga dispensata. Se penso di essere eventualmente ferita da un tradimento, tendo a non fare agli altri bla bla bla. In generale. E generalmente non penso sia manicheo. Se invece questa nettezza la applichi pure alla caramelle, qualche problemino ce l'hai, secondo me. Boh.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> PATATONE MIO :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma de che, io sono un seriale professional, una vale l'altra.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Concordo, soprattutto se il cinquantenne *non ha ancora la panza*!


mi pare fondamentale :mrgreen:

ora e sempre lotta all'adipe


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> patatona


:bacissimo:

mi stavo spaventando :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> PATATONE MIO :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attenta agli stinchi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io parlavo in generale, come spero anche tu. Non appartengo a nessuna categoria scontata, io. In genere agisco in base al desiderio e ciò che ne penso, con risultati non necessariamente manichei. Ma parlavamo in generale. Tornando al generale, se io penso brutta la violenza, tendo ad avere un atteggiamento oppositivo ad essa comunque venga dispensata. Se penso di essere eventualmente ferita da un tradimento, tendo a non fare agli altri bla bla bla. In generale. E generalmente non penso sia manicheo. Se invece questa nettezza la applichi pure alla caramelle, qualche problemino ce l'hai, secondo me. Boh.



No io parlavo di Brunetta e di chi la vede alla stessa maniera, nella fattispecie.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi pare fondamentale :mrgreen:
> 
> ora e sempre lotta all'adipe


eeeeee, mamma mia che esagerazione!  come siete estremiste. Non che la cosa mi riguardi, eh....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eeeeee, mamma mia che esagerazione! come siete estremiste. Non che la cosa mi riguardi, eh....


Ma chi, Anna? Ma quando mai!


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

e finalmente HL o Massi che dir si voglia è diventato il *patatone collettivo* :mrgreen:

e direi che ha raggiunto il suo scopo :risata::ballo::ballo::ballo: :coglione:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi pare fondamentale :mrgreen:
> 
> ora e sempre lotta all'adipe


mannò, dài. Omo de panza...:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi, Anna? Ma quando mai!


AnnaBlume, che s'incazza....


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi, Anna? Ma quando mai!


intanto, non mettete la panza e il mio nick nella stessa frase o periodo semantico :incazzato:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e finalmente HL o Massi che dir si voglia è diventato il *patatone collettivo* :mrgreen:
> 
> e direi che ha raggiunto il suo scopo :risata::ballo::ballo::ballo: :coglione:


ma il patatone collettivo è un concetto che esprime fascino?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, dài. Omo de panza...:mrgreen:


ma tiettelo te :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attenta agli stinchi:mrgreen:



ma hai letto che mi ha scritto???????? 
una vale l'altra


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> AnnaBlume, che s'incazza....


grazie patatone :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma hai letto che mi ha scritto????????
> una vale l'altra


anche uno stinco vale l'altro. Mettiti gli stivali:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma il patatone collettivo è un concetto che esprime fascino?


dipende anche dalla panza. Che ad alcune piace ed altre no :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tiettelo te :mrgreen:


sai che... non ne ho mai avuto uno? Devo provare:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma hai letto che mi ha scritto????????
> una vale l'altra


è una tecnica per nascondere la nostra tresca


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che... non ne ho mai avuto uno? Devo provare:mrgreen:


poi mi racconti, ma con dolcezza. Sono impressionabile :wide-grin:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dipende anche dalla panza. Che ad alcune piace ed altre no :mrgreen:


bene, temevo che venendo chiamato patatone il mio fascino fosse a rischio


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No io parlavo di Brunetta e di chi la vede alla stessa maniera, nella fattispecie.


ah, Brunetta, che "se non è bianco abbagliante è nero senza dubbi", ok. Concordo almeno un pizzico :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> bene, temevo che venendo chiamato patatone il mio fascino fosse a rischio


ma stai pur tranquillo


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eeeeee, mamma mia che esagerazione!  come siete estremiste. Non che la cosa mi riguardi, eh....


La panza mai. Se si tradisce almeno lo si fa bene in ogni senso


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, dài. Omo de panza...:mrgreen:


omo de sostanza.


sbrirulina, ti sottovalutavo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> omo de sostanza.
> 
> 
> *sbrirulina,* ti sottovalutavo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La panza mai. Se si tradisce almeno lo si fa bene in ogni senso


già mi stai simpatica


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La panza mai. Se si tradisce almeno lo si fa bene in ogni senso


hai ragione katia, è quel che dico anche io. Su alcune cose, come ebbi modo di scrivere, non transigo. Selettività innanzitutto.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è una tecnica per nascondere la nostra tresca



e vabbè ma tu ste tecniche me le devi spiegà prima che le metti in atto :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma tu ste tecniche me le devi spiegà prima che le metti in atto :mrgreen:


ma scusa, senno' ci beccano. La sbri ci controlla, dobbiamo muoverci con cautela


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dipende anche dalla panza. Che ad alcune piace ed altre no :mrgreen:


dipende dalla panza..ma a me piace:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma scusa, senno' ci beccano. La sbri ci controlla, dobbiamo muoverci con cautela


Sono serena. Ho già impartito istruzioni... a Yuma. Te lo spiega lei il comportamento dei cani.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma scusa, senno' ci beccano. La sbri ci controlla, dobbiamo muoverci con cautela


AH OK...ricevuto...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono serena. Ho già impartito istruzioni... a Yuma. Te lo spiega lei il comportamento dei cani.


e no, Yuma no, avevamo detto niente belve. Io e simo ci confronteremo in tranquillità, e vinca il migliore


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma... dopo i 45 il fascino diventa letale. Un'arma di distruzione di massa, proprio. Soprattutto per le donne.


Quoto:up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> AH OK...ricevuto...


tu fai finta di non essere interessata, lo so che è dura, ma prova


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> La panza mai. Se si tradisce almeno lo si fa bene in ogni senso


E tradire con un uomo con la panza non lo è?
Mah......


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tu fai finta di non essere interessata, lo so che è dura, ma prova


ma ti pare che io possa interessarmi ad un seriale 
:ar:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tradire con un uomo con la panza non lo è?
> Mah......


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dalla panza..ma a me piace:mrgreen:


e te pareva se io e te...............


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e te pareva se io e te...............


:kiss:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti pare che io possa interessarmi ad un seriale
> :ar:


sono un seriale sulla via del pentimento


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sono un seriale sulla via del pentimento


ma io non amo divedere gli uomini con le altre...quindi devi essere seriamente pentito:carneval:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io non amo divedere gli uomini con le altre...quindi devi essere seriamente pentito:carneval:


sono seriamente pentito


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tradire con un uomo con la panza non lo è?
> Mah......


Meglio senza però...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sono seriamente pentito


la via del pentimento, dalla partenza all'arrivo, è durata 2 post. Manco l'innominato ha fatto più in fretta.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Miseria 207 pagine 
qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miseria 207 pagine
> qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?


siamo riusciti a far ridere Katia. Questa è la cosa importante.


----------



## Innominata (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e te pareva se io e te...............


Sempre amata l'opulenza in tal senso!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo riusciti a far ridere Katia. Questa è la cosa importante.


bene


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la via del pentimento, dalla partenza all'arrivo, è durata 2 post. Manco l'innominato ha fatto più in fretta.


eh, ma le vie del signore sono infinite


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



Highlander ha detto:


> sono seriamente pentito


Allora ok per il cappuccino


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma le vie del signore sono infinite


Ahahaha


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la via del pentimento, dalla partenza all'arrivo, è durata 2 post. Manco l'innominato ha fatto più in fretta.


Ma non aveva ancora incontrato me


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dalla panza..ma a me piace:mrgreen:


anche a Tebe... insomma può piacere, l'ho detto per questo. A me no, forse non era chiaro :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma le vie del signore sono infinite


perchè infinita è la sua misericordia. La mia no, SALLO.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Meglio senza però...



Io credo che più che altro dipenda da com'è tutto il resto.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

bene ho capito: katya voleva un uomo con la panza, ma non aveva il coraggio di chiamarlo perchè costui stava mangiando gli spaghetti con un'altra e temeva gli andassero di traverso.


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miseria 207 pagine
> qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?


cosa mai può scatenare un sms.................
...........................................................


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè infinita è la sua misericordia. La mia no, SALLO.


Stai tranquilla zia sbri


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa mai può scatenare un sms.................
> ...........................................................


si ho notato 
dovrò fare più attenzione sono
un essemmeista accanita


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa mai può scatenare un sms.................
> ...........................................................


ma non era un sms... messaggio su FB.... molto più privato!! :mrgreen:



> Panzetta o no?


Raccogliamo informazioni di uso frutto comune..

Tebe
Simy
Farfalla

Vs

AB
Sbriciolata
 Katia

Panza o non panza?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non era un sms... messaggio su FB.... molto più privato!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non sono contraria, sono agnostica. Mica colpa mia se non lo so.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Meglio senza però...


Mah...è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri se vado a letto con un uomo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non sono contraria, sono agnostica. Mica colpa mia se non lo so.





> Panzetta o no?


[HR][/HR]



*Pro Panzetta**Contro Panzetta**Agnostiche*TebeABSbriciolataSimyKatiaFarfy











Sono uno statista...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io credo che più che altro dipenda da com'è tutto il resto.


Dipende cosa intendi per tutto il resto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pro Panzetta
> Contro Panzetta
> Agnostiche
> Tebe
> ...


Ma non è essere pro o contro. Non riesco a valutare un uomo dal fatto o no che abbia la panzetta


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non era un sms... messaggio su FB.... molto più privato!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il 3d è iniziato parlando di un messaggio

ma che cazzo di precisino che sei.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah...è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri se vado a letto con un uomo


ecco perchè!!!!! Mi stavo proprio chiedendo come mai non sapevo scegliere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non sono contraria, sono agnostica. Mica colpa mia se non lo so.



:risata::risata::risata:

ma tuo marito è uomo di sostanza o no? Già questo sarebbe un indizio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah...è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri se vado a letto con un uomo


Golosa!!


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

PRO TETTE E CULO

gas


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Golosa!!




Guarda che sono selettiva, ma i criteri di scelta non riguardano certo la panzetta


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è essere pro o contro. Non riesco a valutare un uomo dal fatto o no che abbia la panzetta



scommetti che ci ripensi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il 3d è iniziato parlando di un messaggio
> 
> ma che cazzo di precisino che sei.... :mrgreen:


non sono io che sono precisino. Sono gli altri che dicono cose a cazzo :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah...è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri se vado a letto con un uomo


ma grazie! Ma porebbe essere un pensiero prima di farci sesso, proprio per avere o no la volgia poi di farcelo...

ma poi, non stiamo a parlar di carne 
Come ho già detto, mi piacciono le persone. Ma, così biecamente sulla carta, preferisco fisicamente le persone snelle e toniche  Poi il fascino è fascino ed è misteriorissimo e meno male!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> scommetti che ci ripensi?


li porti proprio bene i tuoi 34,35,37,41 anni. :up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> li porti proprio bene i tuoi 34,35,37,41 anni. :up:


grazie, ora senza barba, sono più giovanile


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> scommetti che ci ripensi?


Va bè parlavamo di panzetta?


Però ha la faccia simpatica.....magari è un uomo interessante


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> PRO TETTE E CULO
> 
> gas


caz..pita 
nessuna che abbocca


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè parlavamo di panzetta?
> 
> 
> Però ha la faccia simpatica.....magari è un uomo interessante


grazie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> grazie, ora senza barba, sono più giovanile


immagino.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> caz..pita
> nessuna che abbocca


eh, ma non sei credibile. tu sostieni che la maggior parte degli uomini non segue il pisello, capisci bene che è duretta


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma grazie! *Ma porebbe essere un pensiero prima di farci sesso*, proprio per avere o no la volgia poi di farcelo...
> 
> ma poi, non stiamo a parlar di carne
> Come ho già detto, mi piacciono le persone. Ma, così biecamente sulla carta, preferisco fisicamente le persone snelle e toniche  Poi il fascino è fascino ed è misteriorissimo e meno male!



Ma proprio no.
Ho il brutto vizio di dare all'asptto fisico scarsa importanza. 
non vengo mai affascinata da un uomo bello o dal suo fisico. O meglio li vedo gli strafighi ma anche se mi capita di dire "quasi quasi un giro in giostra ce lo farei" so che prima di farcelo dovrei essere affascinata dalla personalità


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma non sei credibile. tu sostieni che la maggior parte degli uomini non segue il pisello, capisci bene che è duretta


me lo voglio augurare che la maggior parte degli uomini non segua il pisello :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> Ho il brutto vizio di dare all'asptto fisico scarsa importanza.
> non vengo mai affascinata da un uomo bello o dal suo fisico. O meglio li vedo gli strafighi ma anche se mi capita di dire "quasi quasi un giro in giostra ce lo farei" so che prima di farcelo dovrei essere affascinata dalla personalità


insomma sei attratta dai superdotati.

abbiamo capito.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> insomma sei attratta dai superdotati.
> 
> abbiamo capito.



superdotati di testa e fascino......

Ecco un'altra cosa acui non riesco a pensare sono le dimensioni
Più scrivo più mi rendo conto che sono un caso da studiare


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> caz..pita
> nessuna che abbocca


:rotfl:ho solo culo, le tette il creatore le ha dimenticate .....
ma cosa ne ha fatto dico?
una volta accortosi di non avermele date, le ha gettate via, le ha date in più a qualche altra??


mi sa la seconda...ecco perchè chi tanto chi nulla...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> me lo voglio augurare che la maggior parte degli uomini non segua il pisello :mrgreen:


un conto è augurarsi tante belle cose, un conto è pensare che solo 3 uomini su 10 andrebbero con una bella figa che gli offre una seduta orizzontale...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> me lo voglio augurare che la maggior parte degli uomini non segua il pisello :mrgreen:



rassegnati Gas. E' un dato di fatto... fatti un giretto su una statale qualsiasi ..
Ed io che devo anche spiegare alla mia bambina cosa fanno tutte quelle signorine ( e mezze signorine ) mezze nude sul bordo della strada.

Almeno ci fosse una fermata del pullman.....:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> Ho il brutto vizio di dare all'asptto fisico scarsa importanza.
> non vengo mai affascinata da un uomo bello o dal suo fisico. O meglio li vedo gli strafighi ma anche se mi capita di dire "quasi quasi un giro in giostra ce lo farei" so che prima di farcelo dovrei essere affascinata dalla personalità


idem :up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:ho solo culo, le tette il creatore le ha dimenticate .....
> ma cosa ne ha fatto dico?
> una volta accortosi di non avermele date, le ha gettate via, le ha date in più a qualche altra??
> 
> ...


simo, restituisci le tette ad annuccia, su


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:ho solo culo, le tette il creatore le ha dimenticate .....
> ma cosa ne ha fatto dico?
> una volta accortosi di non avermele date, le ha gettate via, le ha date in più a qualche altra??
> 
> ...


io ho le Tette, il culo non è un granchè (anche se Oscuro pensa il contrario), che dici ci mettiamo in società per Gas?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> rassegnati Gas. E' un dato di fatto... fatti un giretto su una statale qualsiasi ..
> Ed io che devo anche spiegare alla mia bambina cosa fanno tutte quelle signorine ( e mezze signorine ) mezze nude sul bordo della strada.
> 
> Almeno ci fosse una fermata del pullman.....:mrgreen:


per me è più dura, devo spiegare ad i miei che ci fa seduta accanto a loro...-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> ma tuo marito è uomo di sostanza o no? Già questo sarebbe un indizio


diciamo... non di panza. Sportivo, ha quasi lo stesso fisico che aveva a vent'anni. 
Direi che ho, guardando i fatti, una strana predilezione per gli sportivi, non essendolo affatto io. 
Ma non è sicuramente una cosa che mi attrae in un uomo di per sè. 
Anzi... mi sarei ritrovata spesso annoiata a morte in diverse occasioni, non avessi avuto un libro. 
Dal punto di vista puramente estetico, oltre ai tratti del viso, guardo con piacere il corpo di un uomo anche se ha un po' di pancetta... tanto a me piacciono le spalle, la schiena ed il sedere in un uomo, non sono particolarmente attratta da masse muscolari evidenti, mi piace di più un complesso armonioso. E' il movimento del corpo, non tanto la sua forma, che mi attrae.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:ho solo culo, le tette il creatore le ha dimenticate .....
> ma cosa ne ha fatto dico?
> una volta accortosi di non avermele date, le ha gettate via, le ha date in più a qualche altra??
> 
> ...


non ti preoccupare Annuccia io non sono un patito del seno.....  ..... e non sbaglio MAI indirizzo! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> per me è più dura, devo spiegare ad i miei che ci fa seduta accanto a loro...-)



ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho le Tette, il culo non è un granchè (anche se Oscuro pensa il contrario), che dici ci mettiamo in *società per Gas*?


Eni Gas e luce?

scusa mi è venuta così ...:rotfl:

mi sono accorta che avere un uomo tutto per se è utopia...
quindi ci stò...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare Annuccia io non sono un patito del seno.....  ..... e non sbaglio MAI indirizzo! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Eni Gas e luce?
> 
> scusa mi è venuta così ...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


tzè... ed io che mi ero anche offerto.

me tapino...



Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




e vengo pure deriso...:incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> superdotati di testa e fascino......
> 
> Ecco un'altra cosa acui non riesco a pensare sono* le dimensioni
> *Più scrivo più mi rendo conto che sono un caso da studiare


... anche perchè quando si arriva a valutare quelle, di solito, si è già avanti con i lavori.


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> un conto è augurarsi tante belle cose, un conto è pensare che solo 3 uomini su 10 andrebbero con una bella figa che gli offre una seduta orizzontale...


allora
stavamo discutendo sulla faciloneria degli uomini nei confronti di donne di facili costumi
per cui ho affermato (se non ricordo male) che la tua statistica per me non era valida
perchè a mio avviso non sono poi moltissimi gli uomini che vanno con la prima donna che incontrano

secondo me è un problema di testa e non meccanico


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> Ho il brutto vizio di dare all'asptto fisico scarsa importanza.
> non vengo mai affascinata da un uomo bello o dal suo fisico. O meglio li vedo gli strafighi ma anche se mi capita di dire "quasi quasi un giro in giostra ce lo farei" so che prima di farcelo dovrei essere affascinata dalla personalità



ma questo anche io! Però funziona anche al contrario per me: se uno non mi attrae fisicamente non c'è storia. Può essere l'uomo più brillante del secolo, più che a cena non ci vado. Molti dei miei conoscenti hanno personalità affascinanti. Ma sono solo amici/conoscenti, l'ormone è tranquillo e quieto con loro, perché non mi piacciono


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tzè... ed io che mi ero anche offerto.
> 
> me tapino...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> allora
> stavamo discutendo sulla faciloneria degli uomini nei confronti di donne di facili costumi
> per cui ho affermato (se non ricordo male) che la tua statistica per me non era valida
> perchè a mio avviso non sono poi moltissimi gli uomini che vanno con la prima donna che incontrano
> ...


ecco, io credo che questo possa essere vero applicato a te, ma che la maggioranza degli uomini, se gliela offrono se la prendono


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> allora
> stavamo discutendo sulla faciloneria degli uomini nei confronti di donne di facili costumi
> per cui ho affermato (se non ricordo male) che la tua statistica per me non era valida
> perchè a mio avviso non sono poi moltissimi gli uomini che vanno con la prima donna che incontrano
> ...


ma mica con la prima....  la scegli. Insomma le statali sono piene. Almeno che si scelgano quella che più li aggrada. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo... non di panza. Sportivo, ha quasi lo stesso fisico che aveva a vent'anni.
> Direi che ho, guardando i fatti, una strana predilezione per gli sportivi, non essendolo affatto io.
> Ma non è sicuramente una cosa che mi attrae in un uomo di per sè.
> Anzi... mi sarei ritrovata spesso annoiata a morte in diverse occasioni, non avessi avuto un libro.
> Dal punto di vista puramente estetico, oltre ai tratti del viso, guardo con piacere il corpo di un uomo anche se ha un po' di pancetta... tanto a me piacciono le spalle, la schiena ed il sedere in un uomo, non sono particolarmente attratta da masse muscolari evidenti, mi piace di più un complesso armonioso. *E' il movimento del corpo, non tanto la sua forma, che mi attrae.*


giusto! Ma se rotolano non li trovo affascinanti io :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tzè... ed io che mi ero anche offerto.
> 
> me tapino...
> 
> ...


:kiss:ma su....


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> giusto! Ma se rotolano non li trovo affascinanti io :mrgreen:


assolutamente. Ma se rimbalzano, è un'altra storia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:



ma BASTAAAAAAAAAAA!


Stai sminuendo il mio ego! non si fa ... non si fa!!


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> rassegnati Gas. E' un dato di fatto... fatti un giretto su una statale qualsiasi ..
> Ed io che devo anche spiegare alla mia bambina cosa fanno tutte quelle signorine ( e mezze signorine ) mezze nude sul bordo della strada.
> 
> Almeno ci fosse una fermata del pullman.....:mrgreen:


per carità
se c'è la merce è perchè esiste la domanda
ma io scinderei le due persone, colui che pesca sui cigli delle strade da colui che invece le vede come paracarri


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, io credo che questo possa essere vero applicato a te, ma che la maggioranza degli uomini, se gliela offrono se la prendono[/QUOTE
> 
> ma dipende anche dal tipo di donna che te la offre..se no ti piace te la prendi lo stesso perchè è stata gentilmente offerta??per la serie non si butta via niente?
> 
> non credo


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, io credo che questo possa essere vero applicato a te, ma che la maggioranza degli uomini, se gliela offrono se la prendono


ovviamente io ti rispondo per come la penso e per come la pensano la maggior parte delle persone che frequento


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... anche perchè quando si arriva a valutare quelle, di solito, si è già avanti con i lavori.


d'accordissimo. E lì vale proprio la regola: non la quantità ma il modo di usarla. Certo, nel range della normalità.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente. Ma se rimbalzano, è un'altra storia


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma BASTAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> Stai sminuendo il mio ego! non si fa ... non si fa!!





io non voglio sminuire nulla eh??...
in genere non le faccio queste cose..


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma dipende anche dal tipo di donna che te la offre..se no ti piace te la prendi lo stesso perchè è stata gentilmente offerta??per la serie non si butta via niente?
> 
> non credo


pare che una tibia valga un'altra.


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

:carneval:





ospite "g" ha detto:


> grande stima ! :up: grande rispetto!
> brava !
> :up:
> e le menzogne (gravi) tirate per le lunghe in danno di una persona cara?
> ...


:carneval:

S-chi-fo è dire poco!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per carità
> se c'è la merce è perchè esiste la domanda
> ma io scinderei le due persone, colui che pesca sui cigli delle strade da colui che invece le vede come paracarri


ma sicuramente, rimane il fatto che c'è una grossa fetta di piselli che ha il saldo controllo dei relativi cervelli


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pare che una *tibia *valga un'altra.


ebeh, non credo sai:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... anche perchè quando si arriva a valutare quelle, di solito, si è già avanti con i lavori.


Ma non è detto
ci sono donne che prima di andare a letto con un uomo un pensiero sulle possibili dimensioni se lo fanno......Io no



Adoro le soprese:mrgreen:


Scusate oggi sono troppo di buon umore e a cazzate viaggio che è una meraviglia:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma sicuramente, rimane il fatto che c'è una grossa fetta di piselli che ha il saldo controllo dei relativi cervelli


bravo :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente. Ma se rimbalzano, è un'altra storia



ahahahahahaha  


stai dicendo che rimbalzi tu?


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sfondi una porta aperta. Io ci conto sul fatto che a partire dei 50 mi faro' pena a tentare di rimorchiare.



Non disperare, potrebbero essere loro, le ventenni, a rimorchiarti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non voglio sminuire nulla eh??...
> in genere non le faccio queste cose..


:incazzato:

ok mi prendo questo 2 di picche e torno mesto a casa...









:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> stai dicendo che rimbalzi tu?


chi, io? mai


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> giusto! Ma se rotolano non li trovo affascinanti io :mrgreen:


dal rotolare ad una abbondanza di massa ne passa. Ecco, invece io non mi sento attratta dai pali del telefono, gli uomini filiformi, troppo magri.
Troppi spigoli.


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è detto
> ci sono donne che prima di andare a letto con un uomo un pensiero sulle possibili dimensioni se lo fanno......Io no
> 
> 
> ...


siamo vicini a pasqua
vuoi aprire il mio uovo? :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:

detto ciò esco dal forum e ci rientro tra una settimana quando le cose si saranno tranquillizate

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non disperare, potrebbero essere loro, le ventenni, a rimorchiarti.


non posso darti torto, ce ne sono parecchie di ventenni che cercano l'uomo maturo. Ma io resisto. Poi capitolo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non disperare, potrebbero essere loro, le ventenni, a rimorchiarti.


no le 20enni no.... per favore.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> *Ho il brutto vizio di dare all'asptto fisico scarsa importanza*.
> non vengo mai affascinata da un uomo bello o dal suo fisico. O meglio li vedo gli strafighi ma anche se mi capita di dire "quasi quasi un giro in giostra ce lo farei" so che prima di farcelo dovrei essere affascinata dalla personalità



idem! amica rispondi tu per me....:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è detto
> ci sono donne che prima di andare a letto con un uomo un pensiero sulle possibili dimensioni se lo fanno......Io no
> 
> 
> ...


allora siamo in due, mai fatti pensierini del genere. Secondo me però 'sta cosa della dimensione è un delirio più che altro maschile. Poi io di fronte a un Siffredi me ne vado di corsa a casa, ci tengo alla mia incolumità...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no le 20enni no.... per favore.


eh lo so, dai spostati ci penso io


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh lo so, dai spostati ci penso io


:blu:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> ok mi prendo questo 2 di picche e torno mesto a casa...
> 
> ...


:kiss:facciamo la pace...mi piace giocare al gatto e al topo....


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> allora siamo in due, mai fatti pensierini del genere. Secondo me però 'sta cosa della dimensione è un delirio più che altro maschile. Poi io di fronte a un Siffredi me ne vado di corsa a casa, ci tengo alla mia incolumità...


ah guarda io al max 3 cm :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah guarda io al max 3 cm :rotfl:


ma come! questo non me lo avevi detto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh lo so, dai spostati ci penso io


tutte tue. Davvero.

Non riesco a giocare sessualmente con una che quando apre bocca mi fa cadere i coglioni.... senza generalizzare ma di 20enni interessanti non ne vedo da tempo.
Da quando avevo 20 anni...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dal rotolare ad una abbondanza di massa ne passa. Ecco, invece io non mi sento attratta dai pali del telefono, gli uomini filiformi, troppo magri.
> Troppi spigoli.


vero anche questo. Mi piace l'armonia, i pali non ci rientrano...
Belli alti, spalle larghe, fianchi stretti, tonici (ma da sport, non da palestra), asciutti, senza tessuti penduli. Più grossi di me (va beh, è facile). Insomma, ma il numero di man proprio non lo posso avere??? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :kiss:facciamo la pace...mi piace giocare al gatto e al topo....



*Hai distrutto la mia vita con un messaggio...






















*:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma come! questo non me lo avevi detto


oscuro sono giorni che te lo dice:mrgreen:




ps. ovviamente non è vero :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vero anche questo. Mi piace l'armonia, i pali non ci rientrano...
> Belli alti, spalle larghe, fianchi stretti, tonici (ma da sport, non da palestra), asciutti, senza tessuti penduli. Più grossi di me (va beh, è facile). Insomma, ma il numero di man proprio non lo posso avere??? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


ma man non aveva la panza???


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tutte tue. Davvero.
> 
> Non riesco a giocare sessualmente con una che quando apre bocca mi fa cadere i coglioni.... senza generalizzare ma di 20enni interessanti non ne vedo da tempo.
> Da quando avevo 20 anni...


eh lo so, son tristezze.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Hai distrutto la mia vita con un messaggio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oscuro sono giorni che te lo dice:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2,9. Questa è la triste realtà, HL.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh lo so, son tristezze.


quante 35 enni mi daresti in cambio?? :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oscuro sono giorni che te lo dice:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come non è vero? più di 3, li vuoi superdotati?


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non c'è una trasmissione televisiva con dei consulenti sessuali per riaccendere la fiamma del piacere????
> 
> :mrgreen:



E anche una per 'spegnerla' per agevolare le separazioni no?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quante 35 enni mi daresti in cambio?? :mrgreen:


nel mio book, ho due-tre cinquantenni anche, interessa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> come non è vero? più di 3, li vuoi superdotati?


da scrivo su questo forum mi sento un rocco siffredi dei poveri. Tutti a 3 cm...... beato me! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> nel mio book, ho due-tre cinquantenni anche, interessa?


senza offese. NO.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questo anche io! Però funziona anche al contrario per me: se uno non mi attrae fisicamente non c'è storia. Può essere l'uomo più brillante del secolo, più che a cena non ci vado. Molti dei miei conoscenti hanno personalità affascinanti. Ma sono solo amici/conoscenti, l'ormone è tranquillo e quieto con loro, perché non mi piacciono


Saimo l'opposto
Però abbiamo gli stessi gusti per le scarpe:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E anche una per 'spegnerla' per agevolare le separazioni no?


non credo esista.  Però possiamo provare a creare un nuovo format televisivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tutte tue. Davvero.
> 
> Non riesco a *giocare sessualmente con una che quando apre bocca mi fa cadere i coglioni*.... senza generalizzare ma di 20enni interessanti non ne vedo da tempo.
> Da quando avevo 20 anni...


verissimo. Quello e il suo contrario, pure.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> senza offese. NO.


appero' come siamo precisini, vabbe' ti passo le 35enni. Ne ho varie hostess di aerei, interessa?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> nel mio book, ho due-tre cinquantenni anche, interessa?


facciamo 3 e te ne paga 2 (vista l'età) ok??...

cos'altro c'hai...?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saimo l'opposto
> Però abbiamo gli stessi gusti per le scarpe:mrgreen:


e pensare che una volta conquistavo le donne solo perchè mio padre gestiva negozi di scarpe...

pensione infame.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> appero' come siamo precisini, vabbe' ti passo le 35enni. Ne ho varie hostess di aerei, interessa?


Ok offendere ma così stai proprio esagerando. ma porca trota tra tutte proprio Hostess????? e no cazzo!!!!

La mia "inquilina" era una hostess......


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> siamo vicini a pasqua
> vuoi aprire il mio uovo? :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



SIIIIIIIIIII:carneval:

Dimmi dove ti nascondi che ti seguo:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Saimo l'opposto
> Però abbiamo gli stessi gusti per le scarpe:mrgreen:


Vuoi dire che una persona che non ti attrae minimamente sul piano fisico, ti può attrarre esclusivamente con l'affinità, simpatia ecc...?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> facciamo 3 e te ne paga 2 (vista l'età) ok??...
> 
> cos'altro c'hai...?


spaziano tra i 25 ed i 50, di varie nazionalità. Alcune hostess (viaggio spesso su voli di lunga durata e si sà, la noia gioca brutti scherzi), ma anche professioniste. Ah, ho uan soubrette, ora sui 40


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ok offendere ma così stai proprio esagerando. ma porca trota tra tutte proprio Hostess????? e no cazzo!!!!
> 
> La mia "inquilina" era una hostess......


mi scusi, le lascio il book, mi faccia sapere


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che una volta conquistavo le donne solo perchè mio padre gestiva negozi di scarpe...
> 
> pensione infame.



Avrei potuto innamorarmi perdutamente di te


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che una persona che non ti attrae minimamente sul piano fisico, ti può attrarre esclusivamente con l'affinità, simpatia ecc...?


ma sono affine e simpatico


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che una persona che non ti attrae minimamente sul piano fisico, ti può attrarre esclusivamente con l'affinità, simpatia ecc...?


Assolutamente si


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> come non è vero? più di 3, li vuoi superdotati?



ma scherzi!


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIIIII:carneval:
> 
> Dimmi dove ti nascondi che ti seguo:mrgreen:


sei un po farfallina :mrgreen:

prima vai in viaggio con "lui" e poi vuoi che ti regali l'uovo per pasqua 

uhmmm

GOLOSA


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *SIIIIIIIIIII*:carneval:
> 
> Dimmi dove ti nascondi che ti seguo:mrgreen:


ma sarai zoccola:incazzato:


ti faccio vedere io dove si nasconde....vieni con me....te lo mostro...

(così fai compagnia a pleasure, con la scusa le porto anche dell'acqua avrò sete dopo un giorno no?)




:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma sono affine e simpatico


ti credo sulla parola:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei un po farfallina :mrgreen:
> 
> prima vai in viaggio con "lui" e poi vuoi che ti regali l'uovo per pasqua
> 
> ...



No sono semplicemente più scema del solito:mrgreen:

Per altro se vi conosco, mi ritrovo all'aereoporto da sola e senza uova da scartare, quindi...


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma sarai zoccola:incazzato:
> 
> 
> ti faccio vedere io dove si nasconde....vieni con me....te lo mostro...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che una persona che non ti attrae minimamente sul piano fisico, ti può attrarre esclusivamente con l'affinità, simpatia ecc...?


si, potrebbe


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scherzi!


ah, ecco, meno male. questa storia delle dimensioni lascia il tempo che trova. l'importante è il sentimento


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi scusi, le lascio il book, mi faccia sapere


Ecco così va meglio. :mrgreen:

Intanto io ti mando contatto di una bellissima 20enne... con prole ed in cerca di marito benestante.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ridi ridi....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *ma sarai zoccola:incazzato:
> *
> 
> ti faccio vedere io dove si nasconde....vieni con me....te lo mostro...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Anche simy me lo dice sempre................................e io a lei:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che ti ridi


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ah, ecco, meno male. questa storia delle dimensioni lascia il tempo che trova. l'importante è il sentimento



o il cappuccino :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No sono semplicemente più scema del solito:mrgreen:
> 
> Per altro se vi conosco, mi ritrovo all'aereoporto da sola e senza uova da scartare, quindi...


SEI ALLEGRA :up:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Anche simy me lo dice sempre................................e io a lei:mrgreen:


quoto :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ecco così va meglio. :mrgreen:
> 
> Intanto io ti mando contatto di una bellissima 20enne... con prole ed in cerca di marito benestante.


eh no! io le cerco nuove o con pochi km, nearly new bithces


----------



## Katia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non era un sms... messaggio su FB.... molto più privato!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meglio senza. Ma non mi è mai capitato l'uomo con, quindi non saprei che dire...


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> che ti ridi


rido perchè ho visto la fine che ha fatto pleasure ....


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Anche simy me lo dice sempre................................e io a lei:mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> o il cappuccino :mrgreen:


ma io pensavo che il cappuccino fosse..., capito? cioé, insomma, il "cappuccino", capisci? cioé


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si


... io invece la vedo più come AnnaBlume. Non ho canoni di bellezza, ma senza un minimo di attrazione fisica non contemplo l'ipotesi.
Sarà il mio lato terricolo, grezzo e brutalmente animale.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ridi ridi....



ahhh ho capito. Sei innamorata di un altro. 

Aspetto che ti tradisca con "piacere" e che inizi a fare il cascamorto con altre "farfalline"....... io sono un uomo paziente. :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Meglio senza. Ma non mi è mai capitato l'uomo con, quindi non saprei che dire...


katia, occorre applicarsi e rimediare alle proprie lacune


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io pensavo che il cappuccino fosse..., capito? cioé, insomma, il "cappuccino", capisci? cioé


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io pensavo che il cappuccino fosse..., capito? cioé, insomma, il "cappuccino", capisci? cioé


e certo che capisco... il cappuccino è il cappuccino...ovvio che si.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> rido perchè ho visto la fine che ha fatto pleasure ....


mo la libero..mi sento in colpa.....


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6809


cioé, mi stai dicendo che il cappuccino che ci prendiamo è questo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma man non aveva la panza???


su due metri d'uomo con occhi liquidi che troneggia ed è pure stronzo/umorale, manco te ne accorgi, te lo assicuro. Poi, spero sia poca. Ma tanto Tebe il numero non me lo sgancia mica...:incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> rido perchè ho visto la fine che ha fatto pleasure ....


ma che fine ha fatto?


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mo la libero..mi sento in colpa.....


toglile la bottiglia però... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> cioé, mi stai dicendo che il cappuccino che ci prendiamo è questo?


tu di sempre di si...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahhh ho capito.* Sei innamorata di un altro.
> *
> Aspetto che ti tradisca con "piacere" e che inizi a fare il cascamorto con altre "farfalline"....... io sono un uomo paziente. :mrgreen:


non abbiamo nemmeno cominciato che già le farfalline e i bicchieri di vino sono intorno....
agitati prima dell'uso insomma...

io le chiamo "corna bianche":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> tu cosa hai capito?
> 
> ...



Io te lo auguro, però ti sei tenuta un compagno che ha tradito la tua fiducia. Non è una contraddizione?

Io so di NON avere il meglio, e questo mi fa stare male.


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che fine ha fatto?


non ti so dire
oggi non l'ho letta


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu di sempre di si...


ah, ecco, mi ero preoccupato.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ah, ecco, mi ero preoccupato.


:inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> su due metri d'uomo con occhi liquidi che troneggia ed è pure stronzo/umorale, manco te ne accorgi, te lo assicuro. Poi, spero sia poca. Ma tanto Tebe il numero non me lo sgancia mica...:incazzato:


L' omo stronzo/umorale piace un sacco..... lo so..... me sono già fatto una ragione. :up:

bhè non ci vuole un mondo a trovarlo.....


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che fine ha fatto?



:viking:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> verissimo. Quello e il suo contrario, pure.



idem


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L' omo stronzo/umorale piace un sacco..... lo so..... me sono già fatto una ragione. :up:
> 
> bhè non ci vuole un mondo a trovarlo.....


vaffanculo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L' omo stronzo/umorale piace un sacco..... lo so..... me sono già fatto una ragione. :up:
> 
> bhè non ci vuole un mondo a trovarlo.....


Stronzo si ammetto
Umorale no. Odio i lunatici


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


senti, giusto per i dettagli, mi confermi che sei piacente, eh? dico, ci conto.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L' omo stronzo/*umorale* piace un sacco..... lo so..... me sono già fatto una ragione. :up:
> 
> bhè non ci vuole un mondo a trovarlo.....


per carità umorale no


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non abbiamo nemmeno cominciato che già le farfalline e i bicchieri di vino sono intorno....
> agitati prima dell'uso insomma...
> 
> io le chiamo "corna bianche":rotfl::rotfl:


un surrogato delle bugie bianche? 

eddai... non è colpa di gas. Evidentemente il suo navigatore è stato manomesso..:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> senti, giusto per i dettagli, mi confermi che sei piacente, eh? dico, ci conto.


vabbè ma non posso confermarlo io... devi chiedere a chi mi conosce. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si


nononononononononononono

se è demente, proprio no. Ma se è inguardabile pure.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vaffanculo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per carità umorale no


che sia stronzo, passi. Ma stronzo indipendentemente dall'umore!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vaffanculo


ti devi impegare ben di più di un VC per essere stronzo/umorale stile man :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L' omo stronzo/umorale piace un sacco..... lo so..... me sono già fatto una ragione. :up:
> 
> bhè non ci vuole un mondo a trovarlo.....


i principiazzurri sono finiti....al massimo è rimasto qualche cavallo...che qualche principe azzurro fatto male (difettoso di fabbrica)ha abbandonato in autostrada...

gli uoomini buoni sono gay

quelli con il maschio cee se li è presi fantastica.
di più nin so..
ah poi c'è lothar.




















:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma non posso confermarlo io... devi chiedere a chi mi conosce. :mrgreen:


ma non sono cose importanti, dai
a chi hai detto che posso chiederlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :viking:


oh oh


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che sia stronzo, passi. Ma stronzo indipendentemente dall'umore!:mrgreen:


odio i lunatici...passi per lo stronzo patentato ma il lunatico no... pure se non è stronzo


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> senti, giusto per i dettagli, mi confermi che sei piacente, eh? dico, ci conto.


Sono parziale essendo una delle mie migliori amiche.....Ma........vai sereno


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti devi impegare ben di più di un VC per essere stronzo/umorale stile man :mrgreen:


eh si', temo di non farcela.


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non sono cose importanti, dai
> a chi hai detto che posso chiederlo?


chiedilo a me
:kick:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un surrogato delle bugie bianche?
> 
> eddai... non è colpa di gas. Evidentemente il suo navigatore è stato manomesso..:mrgreen:


si. e so anche da chi:foto:li ho scoperti....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stronzo si ammetto
> Umorale no. Odio i lunatici





Simy ha detto:


> per carità umorale no


o l'uno o l'altro o tutte e due.
Tanto poi che sia umorale lo si capisce sempre troppo tardi. Il primo impatto è da stronzo.

Io preferisco essere me stesso. Garbato amorevole e coccolone anche se dovessi avere come unico partner UPorn...... non che non sia capace di fare lo stronzo...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono parziale essendo una delle mie migliori amiche.....Ma........vai sereno


tutto a posto allora? no dico, non mi date sole, che ho una certa reputazione


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stronzo si ammetto
> Umorale no. Odio i lunatici


è vero anche questo, quoto. Però gli accessi di rabbia di man, così, letti, mi piacciono :mrgreen:

cioè, mi piace il fatto che *per me* farebbe eccezione ai suoi modi consueti 

oggi sono più umile del solito :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> chiedilo a me
> :kick:


ma tu non lo sai


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma tu non lo sai



infatti :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tutto a posto allora? no dico, non mi date sole, che ho una certa reputazione


BONIFICO a IT 0I064011500000000028598

foto in consegna post pagamento


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> BONIFICO a IT 0I064011500000000028598
> 
> foto in consegna post pagamento


facciamo a mezzo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> BONIFICO a IT 0I064011500000000028598
> 
> foto in consegna post pagamento


cazzerola che idea. Pensare che gliela stavo postando aggratise.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> o l'uno o l'altro o tutte e due.
> Tanto poi che sia umorale lo si capisce sempre troppo tardi. Il primo impatto è da stronzo.
> 
> Io preferisco essere me stesso. Garbato *amorevole e coccolone *anche se dovessi avere come unico partner UPorn...... on che non sia capace di fare lo stronzo...


Mi fai venire in mente i pinguini di Madagascar


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stronzo si ammetto
> Umorale no. Odio i lunatici


ne ho un esemplare a casa.
originale, come nuovo.

original strunz e con il marchio cee stavolta..lo vui?
metà prezzo...



(se mi sentisse)


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tutto a posto allora? no dico, non mi date sole, che ho una certa reputazione


Fidati di me


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> BONIFICO a IT 0I064011500000000028598
> 
> foto in consegna post pagamento


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzerola che idea. Pensare che gliela stavo postando aggratise.


Già fatto io:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> BONIFICO a IT 0I064011500000000028598
> 
> foto in consegna post pagamento


foto? che tipo di foto?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzerola che idea. Pensare che gliela stavo postando aggratise.


ma tu da che parte stai? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente i pinguini di Madagascar


ma te se alza l'ormone pure coi pinguini? maddai! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ne ho un esemplare a casa.
> originale, come nuovo.
> 
> original strunz e con il marchio cee stavolta..lo vui?
> ...


Io ho a casa Papa giovanni..... Facciamo a cambio per un mese?:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> facciamo a mezzo?



sei tu possessore di foto di Simy??

occhio che un eventuale risposta affermativa mi dovrebbe essere confermata direttamente da Simy con relativo contatto per verifica. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> foto? che tipo di foto?


una foto 100x80
a colori
e senza veli :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu da che parte stai? :mrgreen:


shhhh, mi sembra che sbri stia affrontando un buon argomento, lasciala parlare


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> foto? che tipo di foto?


Ne ho a decine, di tutti i tipi, basta chiedere












Ah, in alcune c'è anche Yuma:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho a casa Papa giovanni..... Facciamo a cambio per un mese?:mrgreen:


dai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma te se alza l'ormone pure coi pinguini? maddai! :mrgreen:


No. Amo gli stronzi. Lui è carino e coccoloso


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una foto 100x80
> a colori
> e senza veli :mrgreen:


senza veeeeeliiiiii. simo, mi meraviglio di te


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Anche io lo so come è fatta Simy. Bella bella


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una foto 100x80
> a colori
> e senza veli :mrgreen:


a cazzarooooooooo


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho a decine, di tutti i tipi, basta chiedere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuma non è prevista, quindi la evito anche in foto


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei tu possessore di foto di Simy??
> 
> occhio che un eventuale risposta affermativa mi dovrebbe essere confermata direttamente da Simy con relativo contatto per verifica. :mrgreen:


purtroppo non ho fotografie di nessuna
ogni volta che le chiedo
o mi mandano un gatto oppure un topo
ovviamente senza veli


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per chiarire, perchè mi accorgo che la battuta è riuscita male
mi riferivo alla bontà, paccatezza, tranquillità ecc ecc


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho a casa Papa giovanni..... Facciamo a cambio per un mese?:mrgreen:


ci sto...un pò di serenità e pace non può che farmi bene e poi se non sbaglio il tuo sa anche cucinare...dove facciamo lo scambio??

vado a fargli le valige...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Amo gli stronzi. Lui è carino e coccoloso


ah, ok. Ti stavo per passare il numero di uno, non bravissimo, ma per iniziare bastava :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io lo so come è fatta Simy. Bella bella


ma non è vero 
grazie


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a cazzarooooooooo



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io lo so come è fatta Simy. Bella bella


me la consigli? faccio uno strappetto alla regola della quasi fedeltà?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io lo so come è fatta Simy. Bella bella


e c'ha anche delle belle tette....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> yuma non è prevista, quindi la evito anche in foto


Ok ti invio tutte quelle senza Yuma
Costume, abiti eleganti, carnevale, sportiva, da ballo? 



Fammi sapere


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ci sto...un pò di serenità e pace non può che farmi bene e poi se non sbaglio il tuo sa anche cucinare...dove facciamo lo scambio??
> 
> vado a fargli le valige...


cucina che è una meraviglia


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per chiarire, perchè mi accorgo che la battuta è riuscita male
> mi riferivo alla bontà, paccatezza, tranquillità ecc ecc


ke male 
è venuta na bellezza


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è vero
> grazie


mi stai dando della cieca? Eh? EH? :incazzato:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> purtroppo non ho fotografie di nessuna
> ogni volta che le chiedo
> o mi mandano un gatto oppure un topo
> ovviamente senza veli


evidentemente hanno intuito i tuoi gusti sessuali


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> cucina che è una meraviglia


confermo :up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ti invio tutte quelle senza Yuma
> Costume, abiti eleganti, carnevale, sportiva, da ballo?
> 
> 
> ...


vai tu a scelta...vabbe' scelgo io, costume
grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> me la consigli? faccio uno strappetto alla regola della quasi fedeltà?


ma non saresti mica tu quello da rassicurare e tutelare! Bisogna vedere se dò te a Simy, non viceversa :mrgreen:

ci devo pensare, patatone


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> evidentemente hanno intuito i tuoi gusti sessuali


oppure hanno troppo timore :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vai tu a scelta...vabbe' scelgo io, costume
> grazie


Ok invio









Sto perdendo un'amica lo so:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente i pinguini di Madagascar


:up: ho pure il nasone....

ma poi tu mi hai pure visto in foto!!! Lo sai...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non saresti mica tu quello da rassicurare e tutelare! Bisogna vedere se dò te a Simy, non viceversa :mrgreen:
> 
> ci devo pensare, patatone


grazie, ben gentile


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok invio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok invio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ti preoccupare, non lo dico a nessuno


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> grazie, ben gentile



guarda che quà me vonno bene è! che te pensi


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> cucina che è una meraviglia


il mio rompe le palle che è una meraviglia.....
ma in un modo tutto suo..
ti divertirai...

oh si...



:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, non lo dico a nessuno


peccato che vi leggo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> purtroppo non ho fotografie di nessuna
> ogni volta che le chiedo
> o mi mandano un gatto oppure un topo
> ovviamente senza veli



io ne ho tante tante.... fai bonifico e mando! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

durante la mia ora di pausa pranzo avete scritto troppo e non riesco nuovamente a seguire i vostri discorsi. 
ma in tutto questo katia cosa ha potuto trarre?


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


è una vera amica, tu sei piacente e la tua foto mi convincerà. Avrai cosi' il privilegio di entrare nel book. Congratulazioni


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> durante la mia ora di pausa pranzo avete scritto troppo e non riesco nuovamente a seguire i vostri discorsi.
> ma in tutto questo katia cosa ha potuto trarre?


2 risate..ti pare poco...in questa valle di lacrime.


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ne ho tante tante.... fai bonifico e mando! :mrgreen:


le tue però sono solo porno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> durante la mia ora di pausa pranzo avete scritto troppo e non riesco nuovamente a seguire i vostri discorsi.
> ma in tutto questo katia cosa ha potuto trarre?


qualche risata sicuro! :up:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è una vera amica, tu sei piacente e la tua foto mi convincerà. *Avrai cosi' il privilegio di entrare nel book*. Congratulazioni


che culo :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> peccato che vi leggo


si ma tu sei ingenua e pensi che non sia vero...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

```

```



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up: ho pure il nasone....
> 
> ma poi tu mi hai pure visto in foto!!! Lo sai...



:up:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che culo :mrgreen:


ma non eri tettuta?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> peccato che vi leggo



Mettici in ignore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






Oscuro esci da questo corpo:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ne ho tante tante.... fai bonifico e mando! :mrgreen:


sai che non mi dai tanta fiducia, non so perché


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si ma tu sei ingenua e pensi che non sia vero...



ingenua...mica rincoglionita :mrgreen:




Highlander ha detto:


> ma non eri tettuta?


emhhhh


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che quà me vonno bene è! che te pensi


ma'nfatti!!!!

rispondo io? Pensa questo :coglione:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mettici in ignore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io vorrei sapere invece dove cazzo sta Oscuro quando ho bisogno di lui :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma'nfatti!!!!
> 
> rispondo io? Pensa questo :coglione:


:risata:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ingenua...mica rincoglionita :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non ti preoccupare, vedro' la foto e poi ne parliamo. Cerchero' di essere magnanimo


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> purtroppo non ho fotografie di nessuna
> ogni volta che le chiedo
> o mi mandano un* gatto *oppure un* topo*
> ovviamente senza veli


mi mancano le parole gas...non le trovo...
una sola..








scappa....CASE TI PIGGHIU....


:embolo::embolo:CAPISCO CHE MANCAVANO LE TETTE PERò..ESSERE PARAGONATA AD UN GATTO O UN TOPO...AL MASSIMO POTEVI DIRE TOPA ERA PIù CARINO...


BASTA...















è FINITA TRA NOI(PRIMA DI COMINCIARE)
ADDIO.




















HO CHIUSO...


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> durante la mia ora di pausa pranzo avete scritto troppo e non riesco nuovamente a seguire i vostri discorsi.
> ma in tutto questo katia cosa ha potuto trarre?


farfalla ha raccontato tutto del vostro viaggio
ha detto che è stato il peggiore 
si è annoiata a morte
non avevi voglia di fare nulla e alla sera ti addormentavi sull'uscio della porta
eri sempre al cell per cui avete scambiato si e no 4 parole

1) siamo arrivati
2) fa caldo
3) andiamo a mangiare
4) è ora di rientrare

ha detto che il prossimo sicuramente non lo farà con te


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma'nfatti!!!!
> 
> rispondo io? Pensa questo :coglione:


tecnicamente, l'uomo in difficoltà sono io


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi mancano le parole gas...non le trovo...
> una sola..
> 
> 
> ...



ecco se chiudi di nuovo anche Pleasure, io sono a posto:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> le tue però sono solo porno


assolutamente no. Anzi non si prevedono, come da catalogo, foto in costume o in atteggiamenti equivoci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma'nfatti!!!!
> 
> rispondo io? Pensa questo :coglione:


beh... ma ... AnnaBlume! non ti ci facevo così... sesso e carnazza!
Su, un po' di ritegno! 
Sei l'intellettuale del forum, dopotutto!



... oh tempora, oh mores...


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi mancano le parole gas...non le trovo...
> una sola..
> 
> 
> ...


era per sviare gl'invidiosi :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> tecnicamente, l'uomo in difficoltà sono io


sseee. Si vede


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco se chiudi di nuovo anche Pleasure, io sono a posto:mrgreen:


TU
MUTA.



























zoccolaiange:iange:















sono una donna affranta. abbiate rispetto.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sseee. Si vede


dovresti difendermi da me stesso, non vedi che va sempre a finire cosi' per me? aiuto


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... ma ... AnnaBlume! non ti ci facevo così... sesso e carnazza!
> Su, un po' di ritegno!
> Sei l'intellettuale del forum, dopotutto!
> 
> ...


colpa vostra!!!!!! Tutta solo colpa vostra, traviatrici!!!!!!!

Basta, mi ritiro a meditare sulle umane sorti


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> TU
> MUTA.
> 
> 
> ...


Zoccola glielo posso dire solo io.... sallo


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

*si ma*

sta foto?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:



vabbè allora grazie per il carino


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma a proposito, un amico alto aitante snello arguto ironico etc etc non ce l'avete da presentarmi? Ufff :incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sai che non mi dai tanta fiducia, non so perché



provare per credere :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a proposito, un'amico alto aitante snello arguto ironico etc etc non ce l'avete da presentarmi? Ufff :incazzato:



sono impegnato. Riprova più tardi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sta foto?


vabbuò va e qui sta facendo colazione:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a proposito, un'amico alto aitante snello arguto ironico etc etc non ce l'avete da presentarmi? Ufff :incazzato:


ci penso


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a proposito, un'amico alto aitante snello arguto ironico etc etc non ce l'avete da presentarmi? Ufff :incazzato:


e te lo davo a te, se ce l'avevo a mano...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sta foto?


bello stai in campana che stasera ce ne stanno anche per te...
sallo.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a proposito, un'amico alto aitante snello arguto ironico etc etc non ce l'avete da presentarmi? Ufff :incazzato:


li abbiamo finiti.


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bello stai in campana che stasera ce ne stanno anche per te...
> sallo.


di foto, dici? me ne basta una


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dovresti difendermi da me stesso, non vedi che va sempre a finire cosi' per me? aiuto


aspetta che faccio un ordine di bromuro che poi ti mando :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbuò vaView attachment 6811 e qui sta facendo colazione:View attachment 6812


not bad. ma non è in costume


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta che faccio un ordine di bromuro che poi ti mando :mrgreen:


ma nooooo, non è quello il problema, è che sono troppo sensibile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbuò vaView attachment 6811 e qui sta facendo colazione:View attachment 6812



ma Simy è molto di più!!!!


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma Simy è molto di più!!!!


piu' tettona?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Zoccola glielo posso dire solo io.... sallo




:incazzato:

sai che l'altra sera l'h vista entrare a casa di oscuro...
si devo dirtelo.


ed è uscita da li dopo 3 ore con i capelli sconvolti e tutta piena di "prio"



sallo.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> sai che l'altra sera l'h vista entrare a casa di oscuro...
> si devo dirtelo.
> ...


Ma sempre io posso dirle che è una zoccola :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e te lo davo a te, se ce l'avevo a mano...


ben simpatica :incazzato:


tu sei una donna sposata, empia!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma sempre io posso dirle che è una zoccola :mrgreen:


si ti vuoi vendicare....


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono impegnato. Riprova più tardi.


pinguini coccolosi astenersi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pinguini coccolosi astenersi


rimitivo:

maledetta panzetta....


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si ti vuoi vendicare....


:triste:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma Simy è molto di più!!!!



:kiss:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


 + 1   :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè...sedotta e abbandonata.... dov'è il mio uomo dei cappuccini? :triste:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè...sedotta e abbandonata.... dov'è il mio uomo dei cappuccini? :triste:


Mi sa che gli ho inviato la foto sbagliata


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che gli ho inviato la foto sbagliata


:triste:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


Ma di che avete parlato in 235 pagine in 2 gg???

così per curiosità


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma di che avete parlato in 235 pagine in 2 gg???
> 
> così per curiosità


Poco di Katia :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma di che avete parlato in 235 pagine in 2 gg???
> 
> così per curiosità


Tu preoccupati di cosa fa Free in tua assenza


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> durante la mia ora di pausa pranzo avete scritto troppo e non riesco nuovamente a seguire i vostri discorsi.
> ma in tutto questo katia cosa ha potuto trarre?


nulla ...temo  anche io mi son persa e non intendo riprendere nulla...sto cercando un qualsiasi post di katia ma probabilmente mi perdo:sonar:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu preoccupati di cosa fa Free in tua assenza


...


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poco di Katia :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lo immagino 

Chi ha litigato con chi?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lo immagino
> 
> Chi ha litigato con chi?


nessuno...io ho trovato l'amante:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuno...io ho trovato l'amante:mrgreen:


Ma dai chi è il fortunato?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuno...io ho trovato l'amante:mrgreen:


Ma casomai l'ha trovata lui, che tu che amante vuoi avere che sei free (non l'utente)?


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma dai chi è il fortunato?


Highlander  mi ha promesso che mi paga una dozzina di cappuccini :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lo immagino
> 
> Chi ha litigato con chi?


la tua è una domanda tendenziosa ??? o assolutamente ingenua???:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ...


So che soffri ma ti sono amica e mi sembrava giusto informarti


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma casomai l'ha trovata lui, che tu che amante vuoi avere che sei free (non l'utente)?


vabbè era quello il senso comunque...


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Highlander  mi ha promesso che mi paga una dozzina di cappuccini :inlove:


Oh :inlove: che bello l'amour


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la tua è una domanda tendenziosa ??? o assolutamente ingenua???:mrgreen:


Io sono ingenuissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> So che soffri ma ti sono amica e mi sembrava giusto informarti


amica e disinteressata


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> So che soffri ma ti sono amica e mi sembrava giusto informarti






Se vedrete il mio nome grigio saprete il perchè 

mi corazon es spezato


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensa alla Montalcini. Non è così importante l'età anagrafica.



per chi si tromba i cadaveri


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> amica e disinteressata



Ovvio

:angeletto::angelo:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Oh :inlove: che bello l'amour


già :inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> amica e disinteressata





farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio
> 
> :angeletto::angelo:


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


>



:inlove::inlove::inlove:




(ma chi sono quelle pettegole?:singleeye


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io sono ingenuissimo


 eeehh si si :mrgreen::mrgreen: comunque il 3d di oscuro su ADMIN E INSULTI è veramente serio ....  .... ma katia a che punto è arrivata ...ha avuto notizie o ancora tutto tace???


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amore :inlove::inlove:
:inlove:
:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per chi si tromba i cadaveri


capisco la tua difficoltà in questo momento ma NON si parlava di trombare:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeehh si si :mrgreen::mrgreen: comunque il 3d di oscuro su ADMIN E INSULTI è veramente serio ....  .... ma katia a che punto è arrivata ...ha avuto notizie o ancora tutto tace???


Sinceramente non so manco cosa sia l'oggetto di questo 3d però intanto spammo


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so manco cosa sia l'oggetto di questo 3d però intanto spammo



spammo pure io ... 

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per chi si tromba i cadaveri


 e per chi manco quelli...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so manco cosa sia l'oggetto di questo 3d però intanto spammo


il soggetto è katia, l'oggetto il messaggio con il quale è stata scaricata dal suo amante  credo che se ne sia parlato concretamente in una 30ina di post poi tutti gli altri  a ruota libera...  la povera katia avrà un cerchio alla testa enorme :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il soggetto è katia, l'oggetto il messaggio con il quale è stata scaricata dal suo amante  credo che se ne sia parlato concretamente in una 30ina di post poi tutti gli altri  a ruota libera...  la povera katia avrà un cerchio alla testa enorme :unhappy:


voci di corridoio dicono che oggi sorrida ...
quindi un passo avanti...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è una bistecca, alla pizzaiola. Sono fettine. Io dico più una roba così:


Fettine le chiamate voi. Da noi si chiamano bistecche. Quelle che dici tu hanno nomi diverse: entrecôte, costata, fiorentina, roast beff, filetto il relazione al taglio della carne. Fettine a Milano mai.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma aspetta un attimo, ritenere una cosa sbagliata mica è manicheo...


Se non è quella che pensa lui sì :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ragionare per assoluti lo è eccome. E se non concepisci il tradimento neanche quando non saresti tu a dover tradire ma un eventuale tuo partner, rientri appieno nella casistica.


No si chiama coerenza. Non è che se tradiscono me sono brutti e cattivi e se tradiscono per me degli eroi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No io parlavo di Brunetta e di chi la vede alla stessa maniera, nella fattispecie.


Non eri tu che non concepivi il seitan e il tofu che mangiano gli altri?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a proposito,* un  '  amico *alto aitante snello arguto ironico etc etc non ce l'avete da presentarmi? Ufff :incazzato:


 l'hai fatto per renderti simpatica a Oscuro?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fettine le chiamate voi. Da noi si chiamano bistecche. Quelle che dici tu hanno nomi diverse: entrecôte, costata, fiorentina, roast beff, filetto il relazione al taglio della carne. Fettine a Milano mai.


Si. Intendevo dire che per farle alla pizzaiola le prendi piuttosto fini, a prescindere dal taglio scelto. Fettine a Milano sembra un pezzo punk.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non eri tu che non concepivi il seitan e il tofu che mangiano gli altri?


No no. Al limite i vegani.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Intendevo dire che per farle alla pizzaiola le prendi piuttosto fini, a prescindere dal taglio scelto. Fettine a Milano sembra un pezzo punk.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:A Milano non si usa il termine fettina, anzi ci dà anche fastidio, come sentire chiamare rosetta la michetta (con la "e" aperta).


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. Al limite i vegani.


Appunto. Son fatti loro. Non vengono a chiederti se possono ogni tanto tradire la soya con una "bistecca" :mexican: e in tal caso direi: dipende se vuoi restare vegana


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè rossi? Certo che devono tenere in conto della felicità dei figli.... che dipende però anche dalla loro serenità. Se HL non avesse manifestato il suo disagio all'interno della coppia... ma lo manifesta. A sua moglie, prima che qui.
> Allora si esce dalla considerazione per la coppia e si entra nella considerazione delle singole persone.
> Se la coppia è finita, non deve finire genitorialmente parlando.
> Ma questo dipende dalle persone, dalla capacità che hanno di bypassare i propri rancori personali che sicuramente ci sono quando avviene una crisi, per concentrarsi sul benessere dei figli.
> Ma mi viene da dire che un padre o una madre che non siano in grado di fare questo, non diano il massimo neppure se la coppia resta unita. Perchè alla fine è un ricatto bello e buono... e un ricattatore non è una bella persona, secondo me. Ovviamente non parlo di indole in generale, ma del comportamento che una persona può avere come reazione a qualcosa che le causa sofferenza o paura.



Teoricamente concordo in pieno.

ma poi mi metto nei panni di High, e mi vedo in cucina, che guardo i tre marmocchi, sereni, mia moglie, scelta da me, corteggiata da me, amata da me, la madre dei miei figli, che spignatta o guarda la tv.

Penso a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto assieme.
Penso alle rinunce che ha fatto lei per costruire con me.

E il dubbio mi viene, eccome se mi viene.
Dire tutto, chiudere, rischiare tutto... è per sincerità e rispetto, o per mancanza di palle ad andare avanti pagando con la pesantezza che sento sulle mie spalle delle bugie e della gabbia?
Non ho risposta, Sbri, ci penso da quando High ha posto le sue questioni le prime volte e non l'ho mai risolto.

Io so che non saprei rispondermi, e andrei avanti cogitando e dubitando.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non eri tu che non concepivi il seitan e il tofu che mangiano gli altri?


stà buona tu col tofu che l'hai insultato a più non posso


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> l'hai fatto per renderti simpatica a Oscuro?


no, ero di corsa e digitavo mentre mi truccavo. Un orrore ci sta tutto, poteva andare peggio :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> stà buona tu col tofu che l'hai insultato a più non posso


Il tofu mi fa vomitare. Non mi accanisco con chi lo mangia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, ero di corsa e digitavo mentre mi truccavo. Un orrore ci sta tutto, poteva andare peggio :mrgreen:


Ammettilo che l'hai fatto con una perfida strategia :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tofu mi fa vomitare. Non mi accanisco con chi lo mangia.


ma joey non s'accanisce mica...va a cicli, vomita un po' di cose, poi si riassetta e così via, una sinusoide. Ma è sinceramente disinteressato ad ogni forma di accanimento. Insulta democraticamente :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammettilo che l'hai fatto con una perfida strategia :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


eh, ti ho appena detto stà con l'accento e non sta', ma mi sto svestendo 
Poteva andar peggio anche ora :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ti ho appena detto stà con l'accento e non sta', ma mi sto svestendo
> Poteva andar peggio anche ora :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, ero di corsa e digitavo mentre mi truccavo. Un orrore ci sta tutto, poteva andare peggio :mrgreen:


Si certo come no,uno si trucca e mette l'accento  ad un amico,tanti cervelli sono fuggiti,i peggiori sono rimasti in italia,e ci scamazzano pure le palle con loro prosopopea.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ti ho appena detto stà con l'accento e non sta', ma mi sto svestendo
> Poteva andar peggio anche ora :mrgreen:


In effetti certe caserme andrebbero chiuse,ma anche certe università...!


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo come no,uno si trucca e mette l'accento ad un amico,tanti cervelli sono fuggiti,i peggiori sono rimasti in italia,e ci scamazzano pure le palle con loro prosopopea.:rotfl:


era una tattica non l'hai capito!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> era una tattica non l'hai capito!:mrgreen:


Si come fare una figura di merda rara,riuscitissima!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come fare una figura di merda rara,riuscitissima!


E dai! Era per riderci su! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come fare una figura di merda rara,riuscitissima!



:risata:


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

comunque Katia, interprete di questa storia
non ha affrontato il tale, pur volendo dare un taglio netto con lui
e con questa brutta faccenda.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> comunque Katia, interprete di questa storia
> non ha affrontato il tale, pur volendo dare un taglio netto con lui
> e con questa brutta faccenda.


Veramente è lui che l'ha mollata con un messaggio. Tutta la discussione (a parte il cazzeggio) ha riguardato i motivi (più che validi) per i quali uno può decidere di chiudere una storia di botto. Le ragioni di HL sono le ragioni di un qualsiasi uomo che ha deciso di diventare di "buona volontà".


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Teoricamente concordo in pieno.
> 
> ma poi mi metto nei panni di High, e mi vedo in cucina, che guardo i tre marmocchi, sereni, mia moglie, scelta da me, corteggiata da me, amata da me, la madre dei miei figli, che spignatta o guarda la tv.
> 
> ...


ma il problema fondamentalmente secondo me è che HL vede solo la madre dei suoi figli e una persona per cui prova affetto e rispetto, quando guarda sua moglie. Ugo io ti stimo moltissimo, hai presente il film di Fantozzi? Ma mentre la signora Pina si limitava a riempire gli armadi di sfilatini... HL continua a DECIDERE cosa sia meglio per sua moglie, per la loro coppia. Da solo. Oltre il tradimento. E' questo aspetto di controllo da padre-padrone ammantato da traditore liberale che mi lascia perplessa.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il problema fondamentalmente secondo me è che HL vede solo la madre dei suoi figli e una persona per cui prova affetto e rispetto, quando guarda sua moglie. Ugo io ti stimo moltissimo, hai presente il film di Fantozzi? Ma mentre la signora Pina si limitava a riempire gli armadi di sfilatini... HL continua a DECIDERE cosa sia meglio per sua moglie, per la loro coppia. Da solo. Oltre il tradimento. E' questo aspetto di controllo da padre-padrone ammantato da traditore liberale che mi lascia perplessa.



A me non sembra controllo da padre padrone. 
A me sembra il semplice dubbio di un essere umano.
Si è preso la responsabilità di contribuire alla sua felicità. (per me questo è, tra le altre cose, il matrimonio).
E si chiede quale è il modo migliore di farlo, adesso. Dopo aver messo tutto in pericolo, dopo aver sbagliato, certo, dopo aver fatto cazzate, dopo aver sottovalutato le cose. Sì.
Ma il dubbio rimane, per l'ora e l'adesso.

Io sinceramente non saprei che cosa consigliargli.


----------



## Katia (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è lui che l'ha mollata con un messaggio. Tutta la discussione (a parte il cazzeggio) ha riguardato i motivi (più che validi) per i quali uno può decidere di chiudere una storia di botto. Le ragioni di HL sono le ragioni di un qualsiasi uomo che ha deciso di diventare di "buona volontà".


Cazzeggio a parte, mi ha mollata e non si è più fatto sentire da una settimana. Credo di aver dato troppa importanza a una persona che in realtà non si meritava nulla di quel che gli ho dato. Praticamente sono stata un'ingenua...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Cazzeggio a parte, mi ha mollata e non si è più fatto sentire da una settimana. Credo di aver dato troppa importanza a una persona che *in realtà non si meritava nulla di quel che gli ho dato*. Praticamente sono stata un'ingenua...


Questo non lo so, lo puoi sapere solo tu pensando a quello che lui ti ha dato in quei sei mesi. Forse tu sei partita in quarta, quello può essere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me non sembra controllo da padre padrone.
> A me sembra il semplice dubbio di un essere umano.
> Si è preso la responsabilità di contribuire alla sua felicità. (per me questo è, tra le altre cose, il matrimonio).
> E si chiede quale è il modo migliore di farlo, adesso. Dopo aver messo tutto in pericolo, dopo aver sbagliato, certo, dopo aver fatto cazzate, dopo aver sottovalutato le cose. Sì.
> ...


Il dubbio di un essere che ha sempre deciso in autonomia cosa rappresentava la felicità di un'altra persona, senza consultarla. Se non è mania di controllo questa...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Cazzeggio a parte, mi ha mollata e non si è più fatto sentire da una settimana. Credo di aver dato troppa importanza a una persona che in realtà non si meritava nulla di quel che gli ho dato. Praticamente sono stata un'ingenua...



Brava 

Non scherzo, brava a vedere le cose in questa ottica.


----------



## Katia (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo non lo so, lo puoi sapere solo tu pensando a quello che lui ti ha dato in quei sei mesi. Forse tu sei partita in quarta, quello può essere.


Resta la mancanza di palle del cinquantenne, incapace di chiudere una storia rapportandosi con il suo interlocutore. Posso provare solo disprezzo per lui


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il dubbio di un essere che ha sempre deciso in autonomia cosa rappresentava la felicità di un'altra persona, senza consultarla. Se non è mania di controllo questa...


Uhm.

Ma sua mogie gli ha sempre detto che cosa voleva lei. Un uomo fedele.
Lui ha realizzato a poco a poco i casini in cui si è messo con le sue menzogne iniziali -e continuate-
Non è che si inventa che cosa desideri lei.
Lei vuole famiglia, marito fedele, non vuole separarsi, vuole stare bene...

Ha sbagliato a pensare di poterle dare questa felicità con l'apparenza di un uomo fedele. 

Il controllo non lo vedo. Vedo faciloneria, superficialità (occhio non vede, massì non succede nulla), non controllo.
E ora, riflessione e dubbio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Resta *la mancanza di palle del cinquantenne*, incapace di chiudere una storia rapportandosi con il suo interlocutore. Posso provare solo disprezzo per lui


a volte, guardandosi allo specchio, spariscono. Capita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti certe caserme andrebbero chiuse,ma anche certe università...!


vado a memoria casuale senza infierire: Latr*i*ti. Dob*b*erman(qui manca pure la *n*), i puntini e gli esclamativi come i bimbominkia dodicenni e nessuno spazio dopo le interpunzioni. Sfondoni ortografici ogni 2x3. Insomma, a certi livelli il silenzio è più dignitoso. Senza toccare poi i contenuti, tra sfondamenti ananli, insulti a famiglie, e battute su stupri. Altro che livello go*L*iardico. Goliardia, per altro, è la modalità, triviale :unhappy:, degli *universitari*. Non è roba per te. 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goliardia

Essù, c'è chi può e chi non può. Ci sarà pure un qualche ambito nel quale brilli, ma certo non questo. Ah, ma non avevi detto che mi ignoravi? Era uno scherzetto?


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Resta la mancanza di palle del cinquantenne, incapace di chiudere una storia rapportandosi con il suo interlocutore. Posso provare solo disprezzo per lui


io proverei semplicemente a mantenere bei ricordi, se ci riesci


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io proverei semplicemente a mantenere bei ricordi, se ci riesci



Sesso debole. Tzè! :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm.
> 
> Ma sua mogie gli ha sempre detto che cosa voleva lei. Un uomo fedele.
> Lui ha realizzato a poco a poco i casini in cui si è messo con le sue menzogne iniziali -e continuate-
> ...


sbri, io non mi sento padre-padrone. Ma se avessi ragione tu, e questo fosse il mio errore, ne devo dedurre che secondo te dovrei dire apertamente a mia moglie, in questa fase, come stanno le cose? Sei certa che questa sia davvero la soluzione giusta al problema? Se cosi' non fosse, se cioé tu non sei convinta che io dovrei dire tutto a mia moglie, temo che la tua valutazione, corredata di fantozziane memorie, sia solo un giudizio finalizzato a sminuire l'essere in questione, cioé io. Che ci può pure stare, ma lascia il tempo che trova


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io non mi sento padre-padrone. Ma se avessi ragione tu, e questo fosse il mio errore, ne devo dedurre che secondo te dovrei dire apertamente a mia moglie, in questa fase, come stanno le cose? Sei certa che questa sia davvero la soluzione giusta al problema? Se cosi' non fosse, se cioé tu non sei convinta che io dovrei dire tutto a mia moglie, temo che la tua valutazione, corredata di fantozziane memorie, sia solo un giudizio finalizzato a sminuire l'essere in questione, cioé io. Che ci può pure stare, ma lascia il tempo che trova


ti rispondo perchè credo tu abbia quotato per sbaglio Nau. 
Per prima cosa, smollami con 'sto sminuire e disprezzare.
Siamo diversi. Io non approvo quello che fai. Da qui a dire che ti disprezzo c'è l'abisso delle marianne.
Non fare la vittima che con me non attacca.
Hai sempre voluto fare quello che ti piaceva, nel rispetto della TUA libertà.
Che dovrebbe, dicono, finire dove comincia con quella degli altri.
Nel tuo caso non è andata così, e lo sai talmente bene che adesso non sei libero tu, infatti sei qui che non sai più che fare.
Perchè alla fine... le scelte si DEVONO fare. Uno può rimandarle, ottenendo solo l'effetto di trovarsi in maggiore difficoltà alla fine.


----------



## Katia (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io proverei semplicemente a mantenere bei ricordi, se ci riesci


Ho il dubbio che i miei bei ricordi fossero una finzione, perciò meglio archiviare e dimenticare tutto come se non fosse mai successo


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti rispondo perchè credo tu abbia quotato per sbaglio Nau.
> Per prima cosa, smollami con 'sto sminuire e disprezzare.
> Siamo diversi. Io non approvo quello che fai. Da qui a dire che ti disprezzo c'è l'abisso delle marianne.
> Non fare la vittima che con me non attacca.
> ...


il punto è molto semplice. Tu dici che continuo a scegliere per lei, giusto? E dici che questo è il problema, giusto? Bene, per coerenza, cio' vuol dire che suggerisci di dirle come stanno le cose, altrimenti stai solo giudicando, e giudicando errori passati ed inattuali.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ho il dubbio che i miei bei ricordi fossero una finzione, perciò meglio archiviare e dimenticare tutto come se non fosse mai successo


ma non necessariamente lo erano. Non è perché non ti ha lasciato bene che ti ha amato male.
ma sono "ricordi", e come tale vanno "archiviati" nel passato. Buttarci fango per un sms, pero', non conviene neppure a te


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non necessariamente lo erano. Non è perché non ti ha lasciato bene che ti ha amato male.
> ma sono "ricordi", e come tale vanno "archiviati" nel passato. Buttarci fango per un sms, pero', non conviene neppure a te


quoto!!!! Ma ci vuol tempo per recuperare. Il primo istinto è bruciare tutto.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non necessariamente lo erano. Non è perché non ti ha lasciato bene che ti ha amato male.
> ma sono "ricordi", e come tale vanno "archiviati" nel passato. Buttarci fango per un sms, pero', non conviene neppure a te


:inlove:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto!!!! Ma ci vuol tempo per recuperare. Il primo istinto è bruciare tutto.


ma non deve lasciarsi andare a pensare che ha ragione a farlo: non ha ragione a disprezzarlo, non aveva promesso nulla, per quel che ha detto.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


la mia amante. ma ancora nessuna foto, mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> la mia amante. ma ancora nessuna foto, mi devo preoccupare?



come no... leggi la posta


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come no... leggi la posta


ah, le donne, sempre una spanna avanti.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ah, le donne, sempre una spanna avanti.



anche due


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> il punto è molto semplice. Tu dici che continuo a scegliere per lei, giusto? E dici che questo è il problema, giusto? Bene, per coerenza, cio' vuol dire che suggerisci di dirle come stanno le cose, altrimenti stai solo giudicando, e giudicando errori passati ed inattuali.


Il tuo problema nasce fondalmentalmente da una vita di menzogne, secondo me.
Visto che fino ad ora hai sempre mentito per un motivo, ovvero per nascondere i tradimenti ma ancor di più per nascondere la tua vera natura, adesso ti viene naturale poter mentire per nascondere la fine dell'amore per lei. Fino ad ora ti è andata sempre bene, non vedi perchè non ti dovrebbe andare tutto liscio in futuro. Bon, io quello che vedo è mancanza di considerazione per lei come persona(qui il padre.padrone), in quanto incapace di svelare i tuoi inganni.
Tu ritieni di non poter mai essere scoperto... evidentemente ritieni che la tua capacità di simulare, la tua astuzia, la tua capacità di giudizio sia di molto superiore alla sua. Funziona così, no? 
Ma non te la prendere se penso questo, ti ho detto cosa provo io per la menzogna, che è diverso da quello che provi tu. Solo che per il mio modo di vedere... la realtà VERA esiste. E prima o poi salta fuori. Allora mi chiedo se sia meglio aspettare che venga fuori senza che tu possa controllare l'evento, con distruzione maxima di tutto, pioggia di napalm e quant'altro su tutti gli anni che avete vissuto assieme... o se tu non possa considerare che, visto che hai pensato di separarti(non è una mia idea, ma una TUA idea, altrimenti no mi sarei permessa), non sia meglio con la separazione finire questo inseguirsi di bugie, una a coprire l'altra. 
Tu sei convinto di sfangarla sempre... io ne dubito... e dubito anche che sia giusto. Tutto qui.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tuo problema nasce fondalmentalmente da una vita di menzogne, secondo me.
> Visto che fino ad ora hai sempre mentito per un motivo, ovvero per nascondere i tradimenti ma ancor di più per nascondere la tua vera natura, adesso ti viene naturale poter mentire per nascondere la fine dell'amore per lei. Fino ad ora ti è andata sempre bene, non vedi perchè non ti dovrebbe andare tutto liscio in futuro. Bon, io quello che vedo è mancanza di considerazione per lei come persona(qui il padre.padrone), in quanto incapace di svelare i tuoi inganni.
> Tu ritieni di non poter mai essere scoperto... evidentemente ritieni che la tua capacità di simulare, la tua astuzia, la tua capacità di giudizio sia di molto superiore alla sua. Funziona così, no?
> Ma non te la prendere se penso questo, ti ho detto cosa provo io per la menzogna, che è diverso da quello che provi tu. Solo che per il mio modo di vedere... la realtà VERA esiste. E prima o poi salta fuori. Allora mi chiedo se sia meglio aspettare che venga fuori senza che tu possa controllare l'evento, con distruzione maxima di tutto, pioggia di napalm e quant'altro su tutti gli anni che avete vissuto assieme... o se tu non possa considerare che, visto che hai pensato di separarti(non è una mia idea, ma una TUA idea, altrimenti no mi sarei permessa), non sia meglio con la separazione finire questo inseguirsi di bugie, una a coprire l'altra.
> Tu sei convinto di sfangarla sempre... io ne dubito... e dubito anche che sia giusto. Tutto qui.


concordo su tutta la linea...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Si chiude col botto dopo duecentoquarantamila pagine sulle paranoie di Massy con il sermone finale che, praticamente, è quello che gli è stato già detto in tutte le salse in un comodo formato tascabile. Bella lì.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tuo problema nasce fondalmentalmente da una vita di menzogne, secondo me.
> Visto che fino ad ora hai sempre mentito per un motivo, ovvero per nascondere i tradimenti ma ancor di più per nascondere la tua vera natura, adesso ti viene naturale poter mentire per nascondere la fine dell'amore per lei. Fino ad ora ti è andata sempre bene, non vedi perchè non ti dovrebbe andare tutto liscio in futuro. Bon, io quello che vedo è mancanza di considerazione per lei come persona(qui il padre.padrone), in quanto incapace di svelare i tuoi inganni.
> Tu ritieni di non poter mai essere scoperto... evidentemente ritieni che la tua capacità di simulare, la tua astuzia, la tua capacità di giudizio sia di molto superiore alla sua. Funziona così, no?
> Ma non te la prendere se penso questo, ti ho detto cosa provo io per la menzogna, che è diverso da quello che provi tu. Solo che per il mio modo di vedere... la realtà VERA esiste. E prima o poi salta fuori. Allora mi chiedo se sia meglio aspettare che venga fuori senza che tu possa controllare l'evento, con distruzione maxima di tutto, pioggia di napalm e quant'altro su tutti gli anni che avete vissuto assieme... o se tu non possa considerare che, visto che hai pensato di separarti(non è una mia idea, ma una TUA idea, altrimenti no mi sarei permessa), non sia meglio con la separazione finire questo inseguirsi di bugie, una a coprire l'altra.
> Tu sei convinto di sfangarla sempre... io ne dubito... e dubito anche che sia giusto. Tutto qui.


ecco, qui leggo coerenza tra giudizio e soluzione proposta. Tu mi dici che sarebbe meglio separarmi piuttosto che tentare di salvare il mio matrimonio, perché secondo te (i) alla fine la verità viene a galla ed è quindi è pacifico che non la sfanghero' (valutazione di ordine pratico); e (ii) non è giusto continuare in questa situazione (giudizio di valore).

La mia impressione, ma posso sbagliare, è che nella tua valutazione il giudizio di valore primeggia. La valutazione di ordine pratico, difatti, è difficilmente dimostrabile. Quante verità ci sono al mondo che non vengono a galla? Ed allora, io credo che invece tu mi stia dicendo che devo separarmi principalmente perché quel che faccio non è giusto.

E magari hai pure ragione, ma vedi, non sempre il giusto è meglio. Io sto cercando quel che è meglio per mia moglie ed i miei figli, al fine di rimediare, nel loro migliore interesse, a quel che ho causato. Dubito fortemente che prendere una decisione del genere in base a criteri di giustiza sia utile o razionale


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiude col botto dopo duecentoquarantamila pagine sulle paranoie di Massy con il sermone finale che, praticamente, è quello che gli è stato già detto in tutte le salse in un comodo formato tascabile. Bella lì.


nope


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, qui leggo coerenza tra giudizio e soluzione proposta. Tu mi dici che sarebbe meglio separarmi piuttosto che tentare di salvare il mio matrimonio, perché secondo te (i) alla fine la verità viene a galla ed è quindi è pacifico che non la sfanghero' (valutazione di ordine pratico); e (ii) non è giusto continuare in questa situazione (giudizio di valore).
> 
> La mia impressione, ma posso sbagliare, è che nella tua valutazione il giudizio di valore primeggia. La valutazione di ordine pratico, difatti, è difficilmente dimostrabile. Quante verità ci sono al mondo che non vengono a galla? Ed allora, io credo che invece tu mi stia dicendo che devo separarmi principalmente perché quel che faccio non è giusto.
> 
> E magari hai pure ragione, ma vedi, non sempre il giusto è meglio. Io sto cercando quel che è meglio per mia moglie ed i miei figli, al fine di rimediare, nel loro migliore interesse, a quel che ho causato. Dubito fortemente che prendere una decisione del genere in base a criteri di giustiza sia utile o razionale


Sono d'accordo.
Dobbiamo anche chiederci di CHI siamo mogli o mariti.
E quel chi, lo sappiamo solo noi.
Non il giudice.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> nope


Ma è chiaro che se dipendesse da te hai voglia ancora quanto si potrebbe andare avanti.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiude col botto dopo duecentoquarantamila pagine sulle paranoie di Massy con il sermone finale che, praticamente, è quello che gli è stato già detto in tutte le salse in un comodo formato tascabile. Bella lì.


una piccola nota, non ho verificato, ma credo che le mie rotture di balle emergano sempre semplicemente perché rispondo a delle domande. Non sono io, o almeno non credo di essere io, a tirarle sempre fuori. Detto questo, ovviamente scusa la noia


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che se dipendesse da te hai voglia ancora quanto si potrebbe andare avanti.


ti ho risposto prima, non credo di essere io a tirare furi il mio casino, credo esca per le domande che ricevo, alle quali rispondo. Ma ripeto, mi scuso per i disagi causati agli utenti


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vado a memoria casuale senza infierire: Latr*i*ti. Dob*b*erman(qui manca pure la *n*), i puntini e gli esclamativi come i bimbominkia dodicenni e nessuno spazio dopo le interpunzioni. Sfondoni ortografici ogni 2x3. Insomma, a certi livelli il silenzio è più dignitoso. Senza toccare poi i contenuti, tra sfondamenti ananli, insulti a famiglie, e battute su stupri. Altro che livello go*L*iardico. Goliardia, per altro, è la modalità, triviale :unhappy:, degli *universitari*. Non è roba per te.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goliardia
> 
> Essù, c'è chi può e chi non può. Ci sarà pure un qualche ambito nel quale brilli, ma certo non questo. Ah, ma non avevi detto che mi ignoravi? Era uno scherzetto?


Hai bisogno di un'amico?dai non rosicare,gogliardia è del tuo amico conte....Ma che università avresti fatto?dai fammi ridere,scrivi senza truccarti però.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> una piccola nota, non ho verificato, ma credo che le mie rotture di balle emergano sempre semplicemente perché rispondo a delle domande. Non sono io, o almeno non credo di essere io, a tirarle sempre fuori. Detto questo, ovviamente scusa la noia


No no, guarda: per me potete andare avanti ad libitum. Tanto questa non è nè più nè meno che la copia della discussione portata vanti come Massinfedele quando fu. Stessi argomenti, stesse persone, stesso tutto. Ci manca solo il corollario delgi insulti fra Oscuro e Tebe e poi Anna. Ti fanno domande perchè effettivamente tu non chiudi mai. Poi qua, figurati, pie donne pronte a riportarti sulla retta via non mancano, quindi. Vabbè.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> una piccola nota, non ho verificato, ma credo che le mie rotture di balle emergano sempre semplicemente* perché rispondo a delle domande*. Non sono io, o almeno non credo di essere io, a tirarle sempre fuori. Detto questo, ovviamente scusa la noia



eh


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ti ho risposto prima, non credo di essere io a tirare furi il mio casino, credo esca per le domande che ricevo, alle quali rispondo. Ma ripeto, mi scuso per i disagi causati agli utenti


No oh, tranquillo. Figurati, nessun disagio. Davvero.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh


ti perdono


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, guarda: per me potete andare avanti ad libitum. Tanto questa non è nè più nè meno che la copia della discussione portata vanti come Massinfedele quando fu. Stessi argomenti, stesse persone, stesso tutto. Ci manca solo il corollario delgi insulti fra Oscuro e Tebe e poi Anna. Ti fanno domande perchè effettivamente tu non chiudi mai. Poi qua, figurati, pie donne pronte a riportarti sulla retta via non mancano, quindi. Vabbè.


Non mi permetterei mai,voglio dare una mano al mio amico massy,ci mancherebbe.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, guarda: per me potete andare avanti ad libitum. Tanto questa non è nè più nè meno che la copia della discussione portata vanti come Massinfedele quando fu. Stessi argomenti, stesse persone, stesso tutto. Ci manca solo il corollario delgi insulti fra Oscuro e Tebe e poi Anna. Ti fanno domande perchè effettivamente tu non chiudi mai. Poi qua, figurati, pie donne pronte a riportarti sulla retta via non mancano, quindi. Vabbè.


magari alla fine rimedio pure una trombata, non si sa mai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ti perdono



è la flammata delle 13.12


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, qui leggo coerenza tra giudizio e soluzione proposta. Tu mi dici che sarebbe meglio separarmi piuttosto che tentare di salvare il mio matrimonio, perché secondo te (i) alla fine la verità viene a galla ed è quindi è pacifico che non la sfanghero' (valutazione di ordine pratico); e (ii) non è giusto continuare in questa situazione (giudizio di valore).
> 
> La mia impressione, ma posso sbagliare, è che nella tua valutazione il giudizio di valore primeggia. La valutazione di ordine pratico, difatti, è difficilmente dimostrabile. Quante verità ci sono al mondo che non vengono a galla? Ed allora, io credo che invece tu mi stia dicendo che devo separarmi principalmente perché quel che faccio non è giusto.
> 
> E magari hai pure ragione, ma vedi, non sempre il giusto è meglio. Io sto cercando quel che è meglio per mia moglie ed i miei figli, al fine di rimediare, nel loro migliore interesse, a quel che ho causato. Dubito fortemente che prendere una decisione del genere in base a criteri di giustiza sia utile o razionale


Per inciso, a te di verità che vengono a galla ne basta solo UNA. E sicuramente sei confidente di essere così bravo da non farla venire fuori.
HL, l'ho ben capito che il meglio, nella tua visione delle cose, lo puoi valutare solo TU.
Infatti mi rendo conto di quanto sia inutile continuare a ragionare con te, partendo da questo, perchè ti rimbalza tutto.
Puoi fare tutti i sofismi che vuoi, girarla e rigirarla come ti pare... è ben chiaro che per te questo è un modus operandi...
Ma a volte, vedi, la merda capita. E tutto il tuo castello di carte... puff.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No oh, tranquillo. Figurati, nessun disagio. Davvero.


ti ringrazio. comunque qualche novità c'è. Ho un nuovo nick, ed oscuro mi vuole aiutare


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è la flammata delle 13.12


ti perdono


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> magari alla fine rimedio pure una trombata, non si sa mai


Con Simy? Se te la giochi bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> magari alla fine rimedio pure *una trombata*, non si sa mai


dalla voglia che sembri averne ti consiglio di produrre un sex-ticket a favore di ultimo


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per inciso, a te di verità che vengono a galla ne basta solo UNA. E sicuramente sei confidente di essere così bravo da non farla venire fuori.
> HL, l'ho ben capito che il meglio, nella tua visione delle cose, lo puoi valutare solo TU.
> Infatti mi rendo conto di quanto sia inutile continuare a ragionare con te, partendo da questo, perchè ti rimbalza tutto.
> Puoi fare tutti i sofismi che vuoi, girarla e rigirarla come ti pare... è ben chiaro che per te questo è un modus operandi...
> Ma a volte, vedi, la merda capita. E tutto il tuo castello di carte... puff.


shit happens, vero.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con Simy? Se te la giochi bene.


con sbri no?


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dalla voglia che sembri averne ti consiglio di produrre un sex-ticket a favore di ultimo


si nota la bava? cazzo, ed io che pensavo di non essere visibile. Eh, ma tu sei cosi' perspicace.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> magari alla fine rimedio pure una trombata, non si sa mai



sei un tipo sveglio:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> con sbri no?


Anche se volesse non farebbe proprio un bel nulla, quindi temo di no. Opinione personale, comunque.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai,voglio dare una mano al mio amico massy,ci mancherebbe.


grazie oscuro, ma non c'è sarcasmo, vero?


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche se volesse non farebbe proprio un bel nulla, quindi temo di no. Opinione personale, comunque.


peccato, perché a me piace prendere quelle che proprio non pensavano di finire a letto con me...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si nota la bava? cazzo, ed io che pensavo di non essere visibile. Eh, ma tu sei cosi' perspicace.



maestro, che fai?
mi scivoli sulla bava?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> con sbri no?


temo mi azzereresti l'ormone alla seconda balla sgamata nei primi 5 minuti.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei un tipo sveglio:rotfl:


e che credi che sto qui a cianciare per nulla?


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> ti ringrazio. comunque qualche novità c'è. Ho un nuovo nick, ed oscuro mi vuole aiutare


Si massy,tu sei una brava persona,solo che vuoi vedere le cose come dici tu,come conviene a te,mi ispiri simpatia perchè sei disarmante.Anche io nella mia vita avrei voluto mandare le cose come volevo io,quelle cose sono sempre andate a puttane,quindi ho capito che la vita fa il suo corso ed i nodi vengono al pettine!A 26 anni  mi stavo per sposare,stavo comprando casa insieme alla mia lei,poi ho mandato tutto a puttane per colpe ESCLUSIVAMENTE MIE!


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> maestro, che fai?
> mi scivoli sulla bava?


che ci posso fare, sono rattuso.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo mi azzereresti l'ormone alla seconda balla sgamata nei primi 5 minuti.


ma con te sarei sincero...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e che credi che sto qui a cianciare per nulla?



Dipende dalla definizione che tu dai al "nulla":mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dipende dalla definizione che tu dai al "nulla":mrgreen:


assenza di orizzontalità eventuale


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> grazie oscuro, ma non c'è sarcasmo, vero?


Non sono ne spiritoso ne sarcastico,ogni tanto ficcante.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma con te sarei sincero...


sinceramente spaventato, può essere:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo mi azzereresti l'ormone alla seconda balla sgamata nei primi 5 minuti.



ma no dai 
io andrei avanti per ore 
mi piacciono i controsensi....


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si massy,tu sei una brava persona,solo che vuoi vedere le cose come dici tu,come conviene a te,mi ispiri simpatia perchè sei disarmante.Anche io nella mia vita avrei voluto mandare le cose come volevo io,quelle cose sono sempre andate a puttane,quindi ho capito che la vita fa il suo corso ed i nodi vengono al pettine!A 26 anni  mi stavo per sposare,stavo comprando casa insieme alla mia lei,poi ho mandato tutto a puttane per colpe ESCLUSIVAMENTE MIE!


vedremo se anche i miei nodi verranno al pettine. se del caso, ti daro' ragione, in caso contrario, iuuuuuuuhuuuuuu


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sinceramente spaventato, può essere:mrgreen:


perché sei calva?


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> vedremo se anche i miei nodi verranno al pettine. se del caso, ti daro' ragione, in caso contrario, iuuuuuuuhuuuuuu


I tuoi nodi sono già al pettine.sei felice così?sei sereno?


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma no dai
> io andrei avanti per ore
> mi piacciono i controsensi....


adesso si chiamano cosi', beata gioventu'


----------



## Hellseven (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono ne spiritoso ne sarcastico,ogni tanto ficcante.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nel senso che tendi a ficcarlo al prossimo in quel pertugio che tanto ti piace, Oscù ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> perché sei calva?


ho ancora entrambe le tibie però. Avresti materiale:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I tuoi nodi sono già al pettine.sei felice così?sei sereno?



embe', direi di no. Ci sono altri nodi al pettine, ma non i mei nodoni, quelli pesanti, non so se mi spiego...


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho ancora entrambe le tibie però. Avresti materiale:mrgreen:


mmmmh, lo vedi che hai intuito, io sono un feticista delle tibie. Ma se non sei calva, eh


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nel senso che tendi a ficcarlo al prossimo in quel pertugio che tanto ti piace, Oscù ? :rotfl::rotfl:


parla per te, caro


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assenza di orizzontalità eventuale



bella questa 
ma la segno...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non deve lasciarsi andare a pensare che ha ragione a farlo: non ha ragione a disprezzarlo, non aveva promesso nulla, per quel che ha detto.


sì. Sono d'accordo


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Nel senso che tendi a ficcarlo al prossimo in quel pertugio che tanto ti piace, Oscù ? :rotfl::rotfl:


Non sempre devo essere ispirato.:up:


----------



## Eliade (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ha omesso di dire che mi.sta broccolando


E te pareva! Mi sarei stupita del contrario. :rotfl:


Comunque non vorrei passare per la pigra del forum, nemmeno essere ripetitiva, tanto meno accusarvi di non lavorare...ma sono rimasta a pagina 168, ora siete arrivati a pagina 248 (  ), chi me lo fa un aggiornamento della situazione? :carneval:
Highlander ha smesso di tradire? Katia che fine ha fatto? E l'amante di lei? E l'amante di lui?


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E te pareva! Mi sarei stupita del contrario. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Comunque non vorrei passare per la pigra del forum, nemmeno essere ripetitiva, tanto meno accusarvi di non lavorare...ma sono rimasta a pagina 168, ora siete arrivati a pagina 248 (  ), chi me lo fa un aggiornamento della situazione? :carneval:
> Highlander ha smesso di tradire? Katia che fine ha fatto? E l'amante di lei? E l'amante di lui?


concentrati su katia, le mie sono le solite storie. Ma, simy è praticamente mia, e mi sto lavorando sbri ai fianchi e tibie.  Sto anche lavorando di fino su AB...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> concentrati su katia, le mie sono le solite storie. Ma, simy è praticamente mia, e mi sto lavorando sbri ai fianchi e tibie. Sto anche lavorando di fino su AB...


Insisti... non mi hai mica convinto


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai bisogno di un'amico?dai non rosicare,gogliardia è del tuo amico conte....Ma che università avresti fatto?dai fammi ridere,scrivi senza truccarti però.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma tesoro, di uni ne ho fatte 3, la laurea è stato solo lo step iniziale. Tu davvero sei un poliziotto, lavoro per il quale si accede/va con le medie inferiori? Non insulto, chiedo. Perché se così è sei stato intelligente. Non sono molti i lavori per i quali basta leggere solo stentatamente.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Insisti... non mi hai mica convinto


ovvio che no, ci vuol tempo, non stiam mica qui a far la permanente alla vulva...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tesoro, di uni ne ho fatte 3, la laurea è stato solo lo step iniziale. Tu davvero sei un poliziotto, lavoro per il quale si accede/va con le medie inferiori? Non insulto, chiedo. Perché se così è sei stato intelligente. Non sono molti i lavori per i quali basta leggere solo stentatamente.



Ma ancora mi nomina?
Ma porco can sono mesi che non lo leggo
che non lo vedo che non lo cago
ed è ancora ossessionato da me?

Maria santissima
ma è paranoico quello lì...

ma da non credere eh?


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*No*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tesoro, di uni ne ho fatte 3, la laurea è stato solo lo step iniziale. Tu davvero sei un poliziotto, lavoro per il quale si accede/va con le medie inferiori? Non insulto, chiedo. Perché se così è sei stato intelligente. Non sono molti i lavori per i quali basta leggere solo stentatamente.


Complimenti vivissimi allora!Quello che sono fuori non è affare tuo,sicuramente non sono un semplice poliziotto.Dovresti preoccuparti di te  hai bisogno di un'amico?:rotfl::rotfl:ma le medie le hai fatte?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ancora mi nomina?
> Ma porco can sono mesi che non lo leggo
> che non lo vedo che non lo cago
> ed è ancora ossessionato da me?
> ...


Ma anche admin è in ignore?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dalla voglia che sembri averne ti consiglio di produrre un sex-ticket a favore di ultimo



:risata::risata::risata:

questa è cattivella! Scusa Massi ma è divertente :sorriso4:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> questa è cattivella! Scusa Massi ma è divertente :sorriso4:


eh, ma era contro ultimo, non contro di me


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma con te sarei sincero...



:about-banned:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :about-banned:


cos'è razzismo che io non posso essere sincero?


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



Highlander ha detto:


> concentrati su katia, le mie sono le solite storie. Ma, simy è praticamente mia, e mi sto lavorando sbri ai fianchi e tibie.  Sto anche lavorando di fino su AB...


Sappi che io voglio l'esclusiva


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> concentrati su katia, le mie sono le solite storie. Ma, simy è praticamente mia, e mi sto lavorando sbri ai fianchi e tibie.  *Sto anche lavorando di fino su AB*...



:girlhaha::ballo:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sappi che io voglio l'esclusiva


ehm, in che senso?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ancora mi nomina?
> Ma porco can sono mesi che non lo leggo
> che non lo vedo che non lo cago
> ed è ancora ossessionato da me?
> ...


mannò, stai buonino che l'ho detto io.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :girlhaha::ballo:


lo so che tu sei tutta presa da oscuro, ma anche simy la era, e guardala adesso. vedrai


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma era contro ultimo, non contro di me


direi contro entrambi, ma vabbè.
Ma parlando d'altro, che mangiate a pranzo? Io non ho voglia di cucinare, idee che non comprendano chili di grassi saturi?


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> lo so che tu sei tutta presa da oscuro, ma anche simy la era, e guardala adesso. vedrai


Ma mica solo la simy sai?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> direi contro entrambi, ma vabbè.
> Ma parlando d'altro, che mangiate a pranzo? Io non ho voglia di cucinare, idee che non comprendano chili di grassi saturi?


io pensavo di fare un po' di dieta e mangiarmi due pizze

mmmh, a rileggerla, forse hai ragione. io tendo sempre ad assolvermi, non ci far caso


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> cos'è razzismo che io non posso essere sincero?


mah, dopo una pratica più che ventennale di bugie, qualche dubbio mi viene 
Ma non so


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sappi che io voglio l'*esclusiva*



ahahahhahaha con Massi? Eddai :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mica solo la simy sai?:rotfl:


eh lo so, hai un fascino tu. mannaggia, ma che gli fai alle donne


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> eh lo so, hai un fascino tu. mannaggia, ma che gli fai alle donne


Niente,e non tutte la prendono bene sta cosa sai.:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mannò, stai buonino che l'ho detto io.


Vedi il fatto è che io leggo i suoi post solo quando vengono quotati da altri no?
E leggendo il tuo ho visto che lui ha ancora da citarmi come amico tuo, non che la cosa mi dispiaccia, ma noto che è ancora dentro i labirinti delle sue ossessioni...no?
E se ste cose derivano da deformazioni professionali, non c'è da stare molto allegri eh?
Meglio avere a che fare con CLouseau eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io pensavo di fare un po' di dieta e mangiarmi due pizze
> 
> mmmh, a rileggerla, forse hai ragione. io tendo sempre ad assolvermi, non ci far caso



ahahhahahaha la famosa dieta delle 2 pizze. D'altronde, visto che buona parte delle forumiste si è espressa a favore della panza, al solito hai scelto una cosa utile al tuo fine :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente,e non tutte la prendono bene sta cosa sai.:rotfl:


e tu dalla qualche soddisfazione qualche volta, no? un po' di carità cristiana ce l'avrai


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi il fatto è che io leggo i suoi post solo quando vengono quotati da altri no?
> E leggendo il tuo ho visto che lui ha ancora da citarmi come amico tuo, non che la cosa mi dispiaccia, ma noto che è ancora dentro i labirinti delle sue ossessioni...no?
> E se ste cose derivano da deformazioni professionali, non c'è da stare molto allegri eh?
> Meglio avere a che fare con CLouseau eh?


Senti ma admin è in ignore?a me quello deformato sembri tu..:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> e tu dalla qualche soddisfazione qualche volta, no? un po' di carità cristiana ce l'avrai


Massy le donne sono problemi....lascia stare.:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahhahahaha la famosa dieta delle 2 pizze. D'altronde, visto che buona parte delle forumiste si è espressa a favore della panza, al solito hai scelto una cosa utile al tuo fine :mrgreen:


per te avrei programmato un bell'incontro al buio...


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy le donne sono problemi....lascia stare.:rotfl:


a oscuro, certo che pure tu, e proprio a me lo vieni a dire....-)


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Highlander ha detto:


> a oscuro, certo che pure tu, e proprio a me lo vieni a dire....-)


Se non a te a chi?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente,e non tutte la prendono bene sta cosa sai.:rotfl:


Simpatico ed arguto. Voto: 7-


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simpatico ed arguto. Voto: 7-


Jb guarda che era cattiva.:rotfl:5


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simpatico ed arguto. Voto: 7-


l'ho pensato anche io, ma il mio voto superava il 7


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ho il dubbio che i miei bei ricordi fossero una finzione, perciò meglio archiviare e dimenticare tutto come se non fosse mai successo


esatto archivia,  e poi era acerbo, sicuramente.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mica solo la simy sai?:rotfl:


Ma io lo sono ancora


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> l'ho pensato anche io, ma il mio voto superava il 7


Invece era perssima!


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma io lo sono ancora


eh no, io voglio l'esclusiva


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma io lo sono ancora


Tu sei la prima,dopo tutta la merda che ti prendi a causa mia!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente,e non tutte la prendono bene sta cosa sai.:rotfl:


infatti


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Se non a te a chi?:rotfl:


Ma tu da che parte stai ahahaha


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei la prima,dopo tutta la merda che ti prendi a causa mia!:mrgreen:


Ti adoro lo sai: ) 
E cmq non è colpa tua


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> infatti


se serve una spalla, od altra escrescenza su cui contare....


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Ciao*



farfalla ha detto:


> infatti


Ciao inarrivabile!


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ti adoro lo sai: )
> E cmq non è colpa tua


No,è anche colpa mia,ci mancherebbe,purtroppo l'invidia è una brutta cosa,cosa vuoi farci?


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Sono*



Simy ha detto:


> Ti adoro lo sai: )
> E cmq non è colpa tua


Sono molto interessati alla mia attività professionale,a me della loro frega cazzi,come mai?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,è anche colpa mia,ci mancherebbe,purtroppo l'invidia è una brutta cosa,cosa vuoi farci?


chissenefrega... 
ci vogliamo bene...punto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se serve una spalla, od altra escrescenza su cui contare....


cazzo ma almeno qui puoi darmi l'esclusiva?


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzo ma almeno qui puoi darmi l'esclusiva?


hai ragione, mi sono fatto prendere dall'ormone. rientro nei ranghi


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> hai ragione, mi sono fatto prendere dall'ormone. rientro nei ranghi


:ar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :ar:


... gggnnnnaa fà.:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... gggnnnnaa fà.:unhappy:


e vabbè... però... :triste:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> se serve una spalla, od altra escrescenza su cui contare....



Grazie mille ma i rottweiler mi fanno paura:scared:



oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao inarrivabile!


:inlove:
I




Simy ha detto:


> cazzo ma almeno qui puoi darmi l'esclusiva?


Ciao amica:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie mille ma i rottweiler mi fanno paura:scared:
> 
> 
> :inlove:
> ...


ciao :triste:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao :triste:


ma daaaai, dovresti sapere che sono tutte voci, alla fine io sono fedele


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma daaaai, dovresti sapere che sono tutte voci, alla fine io sono fedele


:triste:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma daaaai, dovresti sapere che sono tutte voci, alla fine io sono fedele



cavolo sono arrivata tardi, volevo sperimentare la tua teoria sulle donne disponibili


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


mi pento


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> cavolo sono arrivata tardi, volevo sperimentare la tua teoria sulle donne disponibili


ormai sono irremovibile, mi spiace


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma daaaai, dovresti sapere che sono tutte voci, alla fine io sono fedele



Su questo punto sei coerente ...
bravo 
fedele a te stesso e questo ti rende interessante
e sono seria ...


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> mi pento





Highlander ha detto:


> ormai sono irremovibile, mi spiace


come rendere fedele un seriale :inlove:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Su questo punto sei coerente ...
> bravo
> fedele a te stesso e questo ti rende interessante
> e sono seria ...


ti ringrazio


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come rendere fedele un seriale :inlove:


sono sulla via della redenzione.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sono sulla via della redenzione.


pensa se ti ci porto veramente


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pensa se ti ci porto veramente


non si puo' mai escludere nulla nella vita: bisogna provare. Sempre disponibile a provare....-)


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è lui che l'ha mollata con un messaggio. Tutta la discussione (a parte il cazzeggio) ha riguardato i motivi (più che validi) per i quali *uno può decidere di chiudere una storia di botto.* Le ragioni di HL sono le ragioni di un qualsiasi uomo che ha deciso di diventare di "buona volontà".


non conosco la storia di hL.
però
avevo consigliato a Katia di affrontare il tipo, non essendo
concepibile che nel terzo millennio una storia di sesso e passione
potesse finire con un misero sms ripeto al costo di 0,10 cent.
che non ci compri neanche una caramella.

mi sembrava un modo leggermente codardo di affrontare le faccende
perciò consigliai di affrontarlo per vedere se aveva il coraggio di parlare in faccia.
la chiusura è assodata, ok, ma c'è modo e modo di chiudere.


----------



## Katia (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non conosco la storia di hL.
> però
> avevo consigliato a Katia di affrontare il tipo, non essendo
> concepibile che nel terzo millennio una storia di sesso e passione
> ...


Ma se lo stronzo in questione mi ha chiesto di non chiamarlo e non mandargli messaggi, che faccio? Inizio a perseguitarlo o assecondo il suo desiderio? Tanto in ogni caso non mi risponderebbe!


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non si puo' mai escludere nulla nella vita: bisogna provare. Sempre disponibile a provare....-)


se ci riesco sono affari tuoi...sallo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Resta la mancanza di palle del cinquantenne, incapace di chiudere una storia rapportandosi con il suo interlocutore. Posso provare solo disprezzo per lui


Ok e vai avanti ....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io proverei semplicemente a mantenere bei ricordi, se ci riesci


È una battuta??? A prescindere che erano amanti,  se un uomo ti lascia guardandoti in  faccia  è un conto , se lo fa affidandosi alla tecnologia è un altro, io direi che una rammenta i bei ricordi di uno che le palle le sa usare sempre non solo quando deve trombare ... :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma non necessariamente lo erano. Non è perché non ti ha lasciato bene che ti ha amato male.
> ma sono "ricordi", e come tale vanno "archiviati" nel passato. Buttarci fango per un sms, pero', non conviene neppure a te


Ma se la fa stare meglio ora si ... Poi in seguito quando il ricordo sarà meno pesante forse alcuni ricordi li rispolvererà


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È una battuta??? A prescindere che erano amanti,  se un uomo ti lascia guardandoti in  faccia  è un conto , se lo fa affidandosi alla tecnologia è un altro, io direi che una rammenta i bei ricordi di uno che le palle le sa usare sempre non solo quando deve trombare ... :smile:


non era una battuta e non concordo con la tua analisi. Non conosciamo le ragioni che hanno spinto quest'uomo a reagire cosi'. Definire 'falso' tutto cio' che è successo in passato solo perché lui non è stato in grado, fino ad ora, di affrontare la fine della storia è per me una fesseria, che in più danneggia katia. Anche fosse stato senza palle in questa fase della storia, non basta, per me, a rovinare tutto cio' che c'è stato, qe qualcosa c'è stato. Almeno, io ragiono cosi'


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se la fa stare meglio ora si ... Poi in seguito quando il ricordo sarà meno pesante forse alcuni ricordi li rispolvererà


pensi seriamente che la possa far stare meglio pensare che tutto quello che ha avuto con lui sia stata solo una falsità? Che nei sentimenti che sembravano esprimersi l'uno l'altra, nulla fosse vero? Che l'ha usata come una masturbazione? A te piacerebbe pensare queste cose? Certo, se ve ne è ragione, occorre affrontarle. Ma in questo caso la deduzione dipende solo dal fatto che lui, per ragioni ad oggi ignote, ha chiuso in maniera poco felice.

Aggiungo, che proprio questa chiusura mi fa pensare che lui fosse coinvolto, se proprio devo indovinare. Un freddo calcolatore non esporrebbe a questi rischi, e lo dico a ragion veduta


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non era una battuta e non concordo con la tua analisi. Non conosciamo le ragioni che hanno spinto quest'uomo a reagire cosi'. Definire 'falso' tutto cio' che è successo in passato solo perché lui non è stato in grado, fino ad ora, di affrontare la fine della storia è per me una fesseria, che in più danneggia katia. Anche fosse stato senza palle in questa fase della storia, non basta, per me, a rovinare tutto cio' che c'è stato, qe qualcosa c'è stato. Almeno, io ragiono cosi'



La mia impressione è che lo abbia scoperto la moglie, e, classico, Lui abbia fatto subito retromarcia e promesso alla moglie che NON l'avrebbe più ne vista ne sentita, pena 'ti butto fuori immediatamente se la risenti o la rivedi'.

Se lui è sposato si intende, qui sono talmente tante le storie di corna tradimenti che non vorrei sbagliare 'coppia'.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> La mia impressione è che lo abbia scoperto la moglie, e, classico, Lui abbia fatto subito retromarcia e promesso alla moglie che NON l'avrebbe più ne vista ne sentita, pena 'ti butto fuori immediatamente se la risenti o la rivedi'.
> 
> Se lui è sposato si intende, qui sono talmente tante le storie di corna tradimenti che non vorrei sbagliare 'coppia'.


e' possibile. Ma avrebbe anche potuto dirlo, no? Voglio dire, cosa gli costava dirle che era stato beccato e che non poteva più comunicare. Il suo comportamento, oltre ad essere dannoso per katia, lo espone a rischi di ritorsioni. Per me sta un po' in difficoltà.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> pensi seriamente che la possa far stare meglio pensare che tutto quello che ha avuto con lui sia stata solo una falsità? Che nei sentimenti che sembravano esprimersi l'uno l'altra, nulla fosse vero? Che l'ha usata come una masturbazione? A te piacerebbe pensare queste cose? Certo, se ve ne è ragione, occorre affrontarle. Ma in questo caso la deduzione dipende solo dal fatto che lui, per ragioni ad oggi ignote, ha chiuso in maniera poco felice.
> 
> Aggiungo, che proprio questa chiusura mi fa pensare che lui fosse coinvolto, se proprio devo indovinare. Un freddo calcolatore non esporrebbe a questi rischi, e lo dico a ragion veduta


Ma nel caso di Katia non è deduzione...ma induzione.
Il tuo comportamento, diciamo poco galante, nei miei confronti mi induce a pensare che per te sono stata solo unbuco di carne. E casso se fa male.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e' possibile. Ma avrebbe anche potuto dirlo, no? Voglio dire, cosa gli costava dirle che era stato beccato e che non poteva più comunicare. Il suo comportamento, oltre ad essere dannoso per katia, lo espone a rischi di ritorsioni. Per me sta un po' in difficoltà.


Ma è difficile fare di comportamenti individuali una risposta tipica.
Le risposte date a Katia possono essere allo stesso tempo tutte vere o tutte sbagliate.
E anch'io parlo a ragion veduta.
Esempio: tu non vuoi parlare.
No cara, è che non ho nulla da dire.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nel caso di Katia non è deduzione...ma induzione.
> Il tuo comportamento, diciamo poco galante, nei miei confronti mi induce a pensare che per te sono stata solo unbuco di carne. E casso se fa male.


ma ragionandosi razionalmente, per me è proprio il contrario. Oppure lui è idiota. A chiudere cosi' con un'amante rischi che te la trovi alla porta di casa...


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è difficile fare di comportamenti individuali una risposta tipica.
> Le risposte date a Katia possono essere allo stesso tempo tutte vere o tutte sbagliate.
> E anch'io parlo a ragion veduta.
> Esempio: tu non vuoi parlare.
> No cara, è che non ho nulla da dire.


comunque è come minimo un traditore che manca della necessaria ed opportuna professionalità


----------



## Fantastica (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> comunque è come minimo un traditore che manca della necessaria ed opportuna professionalità


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> non era una battuta e non concordo con la tua analisi. Non conosciamo le ragioni che hanno spinto quest'uomo a reagire cosi'. Definire 'falso' tutto cio' che è successo in passato solo perché lui non è stato in grado, fino ad ora, di affrontare la fine della storia è per me una fesseria, che in più danneggia katia. Anche fosse stato senza palle in questa fase della storia, non basta, per me, a rovinare tutto cio' che c'è stato, qe qualcosa c'è stato. Almeno, io ragiono cosi'


Per me basta... Troppo comodo l'alibi : sinché tutto va bene godiamocela poi quando arriva il momento di affrontare un distacco svignamocela alla chetichella  però oh manteniamo i bei ricordi ...ma io gli avrei inviato un messaggio di risposta "vai a cagare" :smile::smile:...semplice, diretto, efficace :smile: quando Katia guarirà dalla botta potrà permettersi di riderci su :smile: ora se ha voglia di disprezzarlo per quale motivo dovrebbe frenarsi? Lasciala sfogare prima fa defluire la rabbia prima arriverà alla guarigione:smile:


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma ragionandosi razionalmente, per me è proprio il contrario. Oppure lui è idiota. A chiudere cosi' con un'amante rischi che te la trovi alla porta di casa...



Se fosse libera si, ma è sposata, quindi rischia anche lei.


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

lui l'ha specificato che lei non se lo meritava in questo modo ...

a me fa capire, che diversamente non poteva. che qualcosa è successo. 

ora, secondo me, se c'era tutta quest'intesa ecc. tra di loro, Katia l'avrebbe capito. e gli avrebbe creduto. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me basta... Troppo comodo l'alibi : sinché tutto va bene godiamocela poi quando arriva il momento di affrontare un distacco svignamocela alla chetichella  però oh manteniamo i bei ricordi ...ma io gli avrei inviato un messaggio di risposta "vai a cagare" :smile::smile:...semplice, diretto, efficace :smile: quando Katia guarirà dalla botta potrà permettersi di riderci su :smile: ora se ha voglia di disprezzarlo per quale motivo dovrebbe frenarsi? Lasciala sfogare prima fa defluire la rabbia prima arriverà alla guarigione:smile:


Beh sulle prime due righe
sai quanti matrimoni sono impostati così?


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e' possibile. Ma avrebbe anche potuto dirlo, no? Voglio dire, cosa gli costava dirle che era stato beccato e che non poteva più comunicare. Il suo comportamento, oltre ad essere dannoso per katia, lo espone a rischi di ritorsioni. Per me sta un po' in difficoltà.



Paura?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> pensi seriamente che la possa far stare meglio pensare che tutto quello che ha avuto con lui sia stata solo una falsità? Che nei sentimenti che sembravano esprimersi l'uno l'altra, nulla fosse vero? Che l'ha usata come una masturbazione? A te piacerebbe pensare queste cose? Certo, se ve ne è ragione, occorre affrontarle. Ma in questo caso la deduzione dipende solo dal fatto che lui, per ragioni ad oggi ignote, ha chiuso in maniera poco felice.
> 
> Aggiungo, che proprio questa chiusura mi fa pensare che lui fosse coinvolto, se proprio devo indovinare. Un freddo calcolatore non esporrebbe a questi rischi, e lo dico a ragion veduta


Ascolta  se io trombo per un po'  con uno almeno le palle di dirmi è finita in faccia (o al limite al telefono) le deve avere... Punto ... E  il fatto che tu non sia d'accordo non sminuisce  ne la mia opinione ne la tua ... Punti di vista diversi ... Non amo esser buonista a tutti i costi  tanto per capirci


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> comunque è come minimo un traditore che manca della necessaria ed opportuna professionalità


Forse i nostri eroi sono alle prime armi.
Per esempio lei mi disse...Ciao Conte ci sentiamo.

Dal tono del suo Ci sentiamo
io capii che non l'avrei mai più vista nè sentita.

Ho colto il significato oltre il significante.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ascolta  se io trombo per un po'  con uno almeno le palle di dirmi è finita in faccia (o al limite al telefono) le deve avere... Punto ... E  il fatto che tu non sia d'accordo non sminuisce  ne la mia opinione ne la tua ... Punti di vista diversi ... Non amo esser buonista a tutti i costi  tanto per capirci


Fiammetta tante storie non finiscono, perchè in realtà non sono mai iniziate.
SOno state una deviazione dal percorso naturale.
Una piazzola di sosta.

Appunto abbiamo trombato per un po'.
So come trombi tu, tu sai come trombo io.

At salut e amen no?

Non pensi che l'attrazione una volta soddisfatta dura poco?


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Paura?


sempre


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ascolta  se io trombo per un po'  con uno almeno le palle di dirmi è finita in faccia (o al limite al telefono) le deve avere... Punto ... E  il fatto che tu non sia d'accordo non sminuisce  ne la mia opinione ne la tua ... Punti di vista diversi ... Non amo esser buonista a tutti i costi  tanto per capirci


io esprimo la mia, tu la tua. Siam qui per questo


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se fosse libera si, ma è sposata, quindi rischia anche lei.


ma le donne possono essere molto pericolose in fatto d'ammmmore


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Lo dici a me?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma le donne possono essere molto pericolose in fatto d'ammmmore


Beh vero un luogo comune afferma che non c'è nulla di peggio di una donna innamorata.
Non si ferma davanti a nulla.

Ma francamente 
non ho ricordi di aver incontrato donne così.

Cioè innamorate di me a tal punto da compiere atti inconsulti.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh vero un luogo comune afferma che non c'è nulla di peggio di una donna innamorata.
> Non si ferma davanti a nulla.
> 
> Ma francamente
> ...


ti sei dato la risposta da solo...-)


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo dici a me?


ed, tu hai chiesto, io rispondo


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ed, tu hai chiesto, io rispondo



Non era una domanda, era per rimarcare che lo so bene della pericolosità delle donne, diciamo, innamorate, o cosa più probabile, con la voglia di uccello altrui.


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non era una domanda, era per rimarcare che lo so bene della pericolosità delle donne, diciamo, innamorate, o cosa più probabile, con la voglia di uccello altrui.


scusa, avevo capito male


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



devastata ha detto:


> Non era una domanda, era per rimarcare che lo so bene della pericolosità delle donne, diciamo, innamorate, o cosa più probabile, con la voglia di uccello altrui.


Dipende sempre dalle donne. ..se ami davvero sai quando è ora di farti da parte. ..di certo non distruggi la vita della persona che ami


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende sempre dalle donne. ..se ami davvero sai quando è ora di farti da parte. ..di certo non distruggi la vita della persona che ami



Quindi mi dai la conferma che la 'squallida' non amava mio marito, visto che gli ha distrutto il matrimonio, soprattutto più che quello, lo ha messo in mezzo alla strada pur sapendo come era messo economicamente?


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



devastata ha detto:


> Quindi mi dai la conferma che la 'squallida' non amava mio marito, visto che gli ha distrutto il matrimonio, soprattutto più che quello, lo ha messo in mezzo alla strada pur sapendo come era messo economicamente?


Ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vado a memoria casuale senza infierire: Latr*i*ti. Dob*b*erman(qui manca pure la *n*), i puntini e gli esclamativi come i bimbominkia dodicenni e nessuno spazio dopo le interpunzioni. Sfondoni ortografici ogni 2x3. Insomma, a certi livelli il silenzio è più dignitoso. Senza toccare poi i contenuti, tra sfondamenti ananli, insulti a famiglie, e battute su stupri. Altro che livello go*L*iardico. Goliardia, per altro, è la modalità, triviale :unhappy:, degli *universitari*. Non è roba per te.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goliardia
> 
> Essù, c'è chi può e chi non può. Ci sarà pure un qualche ambito nel quale brilli, ma certo non questo. Ah, ma non avevi detto che mi ignoravi? Era uno scherzetto?


Pure tu, che pittima!


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

:carneval:





Simy ha detto:


> Ovviamente.


:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ho il dubbio che i miei bei ricordi fossero una finzione, perciò meglio archiviare e dimenticare tutto come se non fosse mai successo


E' la stessa cosa che pensano i traditi. Anche tu ti sei sentita tradita dal tuo amante perché non ha corrisposto alle premesse. Pensaci a come ci si sente a essere traditi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, guarda: per me potete andare avanti ad libitum. Tanto questa non è nè più nè meno che la copia della discussione portata vanti come Massinfedele quando fu. Stessi argomenti, stesse persone, stesso tutto. Ci manca solo il corollario delgi insulti fra Oscuro e Tebe e poi Anna. Ti fanno domande perchè effettivamente tu non chiudi mai. Poi qua, figurati, pie donne pronte a riportarti sulla retta via non mancano, quindi. Vabbè.


Ti disturberebbe vedere che si può fare?


----------



## Katia (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e' possibile. Ma avrebbe anche potuto dirlo, no? Voglio dire, cosa gli costava dirle che era stato beccato e che non poteva più comunicare. Il suo comportamento, oltre ad essere dannoso per katia, lo espone a rischi di ritorsioni. Per me sta un po' in difficoltà.


Cosa costava fare una telefonata e dire la verità anziché farmi stare così di merda????? E' semplicissimo. Qualunque cosa sia successa, bastava dirlo!


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Cosa costava fare una telefonata e dire la verità anziché farmi stare così di merda????? E' semplicissimo. Qualunque cosa sia successa, bastava dirlo!


ma proprio perché è cosi' facile, che lo trovo strano. Tu lo conosci, che tipo è? pensi che possa essere cosi' stronzo da non telefonarti semplicemente perché non gli va?


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

hai mai preso in considerazione, che anche per lui questa scelto non sia stata facile ... e forse costretta?

forse non ti ha telefonato, perché sapeva che non ce l'avrebbe fatta. 

Cioè, a me, sarebbe subito saltato in mente ... se ci fosse stato tutta quell'intesa, affetto che dici tu. 

Vedi come soffri tu? ... Lui probabilmente anche ... 

Sarebbe anche un modo da vedere ... no?

sienne


----------



## Katia (22 Marzo 2013)

Io credevo di conoscerlo, ne ero convinta solo fino a 7 giorni fa! Non mi sarei mai aspettata un comportamento del genere, da codardo! Eravamo legati anche da un'amicizia precedente... Per questo non troverò mai una spiegazione se non dalla sua voce... chissà... un giorno... E non riesco a immaginare che lui soffra. Secondo me è lì con sua moglie e cerca di ripulirsi la coscienza...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Io credevo di conoscerlo, ne ero convinta solo fino a 7 giorni fa! Non mi sarei mai aspettata un comportamento del genere, da codardo! Eravamo legati anche da un'amicizia precedente... Per questo non troverò mai una spiegazione se non dalla sua voce... chissà... un giorno... E non riesco a immaginare che lui soffra. Secondo me è lì con sua moglie e cerca di ripulirsi la coscienza...


E' la stessa cosa che pensano i traditi. Anche tu ti sei sentita tradita dal tuo amante perché non ha corrisposto alle premesse. Pensaci a come ci si sente a essere traditi.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:


vedi cara io credo che quando ami una persona per questa persona sei disposta a tutto anche a sacrificare la tua felicità per la sua.

io non credo che una donna che sceglie di fare l'amante e si innamora sul serio sia disposta a distruggere la vita e la famiglia della persona che ama. 

ps. scusa se a volte ti rispondo poco,...ma la tua storia riporta a galla molte cose dolorose della mia...


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Ti ringrazio, e mi sei stata d'aiuto. Mi spiace per te, non sai come ti capisco, Ognuno reagisce a modo suo, io per ora fatico a non parlarne e a non pensarci, spero finisca.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, e mi sei stata d'aiuto. Mi spiace per te, non sai come ti capisco, Ognuno reagisce a modo suo, io per ora fatico a non parlarne e a non pensarci, spero finisca.


se vuoi scrivimi quando vuoi....senza problemi.  se posso esserti d'aiuto mi fa piacere
ormai il peggio per me è passato...ma leggere cose tipo che sono stati a casa vostra etc. è dura da digerire.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Si, se può esserci una 'scala' è stata la cosa peggiore e quella che non riesco a perdonargli, anche se fa male tutto.

Grazie.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Ma se lo stronzo in questione mi ha chiesto di non chiamarlo e non mandargli messaggi, che faccio? Inizio a perseguitarlo o assecondo il suo desiderio? Tanto in ogni caso non mi risponderebbe!


è uno stronzo....argomento chiuso.
Non hai bisogno di lui !


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi cara io credo che quando ami una persona per questa persona sei disposta a tutto anche a sacrificare la tua felicità per la sua.
> 
> io non credo che una donna che sceglie di fare l'amante e si innamora sul serio sia disposta a distruggere la vita e la famiglia della persona che ama.
> 
> ps. scusa se a volte ti rispondo poco,...ma la tua storia riporta a galla molte cose dolorose della mia...


L'ho scritto anch'io pochi giorni fa. Mi hanno risposto che non mi riguarda la felicità dell'altro.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E* te pareva! Mi sarei stupita del contrario*. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Comunque non vorrei passare per la pigra del forum, nemmeno essere ripetitiva, tanto meno accusarvi di non lavorare...ma sono rimasta a pagina 168, ora siete arrivati a pagina 248 (  ), chi me lo fa un aggiornamento della situazione? :carneval:
> Highlander ha smesso di tradire? Katia che fine ha fatto? E l'amante di lei? E l'amante di lui?


non mandare in giro notizie false e tendenziose... :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto anch'io pochi giorni fa. Mi hanno risposto che non mi riguarda la felicità dell'altro.


punto di vista tesoro.

a me riguarda eccome perchè soffrirei di più a sapere che l'altro sta male per causa mia. 
Imho


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> punto di vista tesoro.
> 
> a me riguarda eccome perchè soffrirei di più a sapere che l'altro sta male per causa mia.
> Imho


:up:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Si, se può esserci una 'scala' è stata la cosa peggiore e quella che non riesco a perdonargli, anche se fa male tutto.
> 
> Grazie.




:abbraccio:

sei hai bisogno sono qui


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che pensano i traditi. Anche tu ti sei sentita tradita dal tuo amante perché non ha corrisposto alle premesse. Pensaci a come ci si sente a essere traditi.


Ciao,

se fosse solo pensare ciò ... 

Katia ... prendilo come un pre assaggio ... 

quando con questa delusione ti metti per un attimo nei panni di tuo marito ...

è solo un antipasto ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se fosse solo pensare ciò ...
> 
> ...


Io direi aperitivo (non happy hour ).


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io direi aperitivo (non happy hour ).


Ciao :up::up:

vero!

sienne


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Sono senza cuoco e senza figlie questa sera, vado a speluccare qualcosa e torno!:carneval:


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Katia,

OK. ora basta. è passata quasi una settimana. 

che piani hai tu ora per il futuro? 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> io esprimo la mia, tu la tua. Siam qui per questo


Con la differenza che io metto le faccette sarai mica permaloso? Chiedo perché così prendo le misure


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sulle prime due righe
> sai quanti matrimoni sono impostati così?


Ciao conte :mrgreen: ma infatti non ho specificato "amanti":mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fiammetta tante storie non finiscono, perchè in realtà non sono mai iniziate.
> SOno state una deviazione dal percorso naturale.
> Una piazzola di sosta.
> 
> ...


Si ma ciò non toglie che ci si può salutare in modo civile


----------



## Katia (22 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Katia,
> 
> OK. ora basta. è passata quasi una settimana.
> 
> ...


Certo, una settimana è poca...
Comunque, piano per il futuro? Nessuno al momento... Prima devo riprendermi dalla botta, poi si vedrà...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Certo, una settimana è poca...
> Comunque, piano per il futuro? Nessuno al momento... Prima devo riprendermi dalla botta, poi si vedrà...


E' la stessa cosa che pensano i traditi. Anche tu ti sei sentita tradita dal tuo amante perché non ha corrisposto alle premesse. Pensaci a come ci si sente a essere traditi.


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Certo, una settimana è poca...
> Comunque, piano per il futuro? Nessuno al momento... *Prima devo riprendermi dalla botta, poi si vedrà*...


Katia,

riesco ad immaginarmi, che ci si rimane male, ma proprio male. 

ma bisogna anche reagire. 

Immagina un po', se tuo marito scoprisse e poi ti dicesse la frase che hai scritto sopra 
*
"Prima devo riprendermi dalla botta, poi si vedrà*..."

allora puoi aspettare anche anni ... 

perciò mi chiedo, cera di più?

nel senso, cerano piani per il futuro con lui? 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Ecco*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tesoro, di uni ne ho fatte 3, la laurea è stato solo lo step iniziale. Tu davvero sei un poliziotto, lavoro per il quale si accede/va con le medie inferiori? Non insulto, chiedo. Perché se così è sei stato intelligente. Non sono molti i lavori per i quali basta leggere solo stentatamente.


A molti è sfuggito questa perla di post!Faccio una premessa,non mi sento chiamato in causa per due buoni ordini di ragioni,simy potrebbe confermare,purtroppo il conte si è messo in testa che sarei un poliziotto di quelli che ti fermano e ti chiedono patente e libretto,conosciamo il soggetto,uno che passa la vita con la testa incastrata nelle natiche altrui non è certo un mostro di credibilità!Mi piacerebbe anche spiegare perchè non mi sento chiamato in causa,ma il forum non permette questo,il post scritto da annablume è emblematico,una che si scrive un amico con l'accento,che millanta titoli di studio a go go,e non ha una grande proprietà di vocaboli,si permette di discriminare alcune categorie di lavoratori,alcune figure professionali,dove secondo lei è prevista la media inferiore!Sorvoliamo sull'ignoranza e la non conoscenza dei titoli d'accesso a determinate professioni,sicuramente la" figlia di papà" è ancora disoccupata,e gli piace tanto stare con il suo culone flaccido su una sedia davanti un pc a fare pure queste figure meschine.Chioserei aggiungendo che forse chi scrive un amico con l'accento dovrebbe interrogarsi sull'utilità degli studi fatti,perchè certe figure di merda dovrebbero essere permesse solo a chi forse non ha avuto la possibiltà e la volontà di proseguire determinati studi,se poi i risultati devono essere quelli di annablume,non si sono persi nulla!Bella figura di merda,simpaticona mia.:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non entro in merito. 
vorrei solo precisare una cosa. 
conosco persone con un IQ oltre il 135 ... e chi se ne intende, sa cosa significa. 

inoltre, ci sono varie intelligenze. dovremmo aver superato l'era, che esiste solo una.

esempio:
linguistica, viso/spaziale, interpersonale, anestetica, musicale, logico-matematica. 

se prediamo studi a lungo termine, si può ben leggere che non basta avere un'alto quoziente intellettivo.

conosco due ragazzi che oltre ad avere un IQ superiore a 130 ... hanno deciso, che non vogliono intraprendere
una carriera accademica, bensì, vogliono seguire studi, che appoggiano il loro interesse. 

Gli studi servono certo, ma non si misura una persona in base a ciò che ha studiato. 
A me, non fa nessuna impressione le raccolte di lauree (poi quali? Bachelor o le lauree di una volta?)

Insomma, basta! È una discriminazione! 

Le persona più interessanti, più creative ecc. che io conosco ... non hanno un percorso accademico, ma una
capacità straordinaria in alcune cose ... che veramente, è un fascino solo a vedere ...


sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*

Come non essere d'accordo con te?cosa vuoi farci,spesso ci si aggrappa a ogni cosa,quando si ha una vita vuota e fallace.


----------



## Carola (23 Marzo 2013)

Che tristezza discriminate così

La cultura e'importante x carità ma non significa intelligenza non viaggiano di pari passo
X lavoro ho a che fare con laureati con massimi voti che si perdono in un bicchiere d acqua 

Insomma generalizzare e discriminare e!davvero triste
Il vero limitato e'chi lo fa


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Rosa3*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Che tristezza discriminate così
> 
> La cultura e'importante x carità ma non significa intelligenza non viaggiano di pari passo
> X lavoro ho a che fare con laureati con massimi voti che si perdono in un bicchiere d acqua
> ...


Si,purtroppo la nozione è una cosa,l'intelligenza è un'altra,cosa vuoi farci?cmq non esageriamo sono solo due poveri dementi,la maggioranza del forum è una maggioranza sana.


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Ahahah*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tesoro, di uni ne ho fatte 3, la laurea è stato solo lo step iniziale. Tu davvero sei un poliziotto, lavoro per il quale si accede/va con le medie inferiori? Non insulto, chiedo. Perché se così è sei stato intelligente. Non sono molti i lavori per i quali basta leggere solo stentatamente.


Mi è sfuggito  quel:" di uni ne ho fatte 3".......,che perla,forse si è presa la terza media facendo un solo anno,ed i risultati si vedono.Arguta,ficcante,è un pò ignorante.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non volevo essere cattiva ...

ho una sofferenza enorme, per quanto riguarda ciò ... 

proprio una tristezza nell'anima ... 

non si tratta di me ... ma ne sono coinvolta ...


sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non volevo essere cattiva ...
> 
> ...


Mi spiace,ma dai,questa è gente molto infelice con una vita poco piacevole fuori di qui,molto poco piacevole!Si aggrappano a quel poco che hanno,cercano di colpirti dove possono,e finiscono per rendersi ancora più patetici.Brutta gente,ma è grazie a loro che possiamo sentirci tutti un pò migliori.:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Katia,
> 
> riesco ad immaginarmi, che ci si rimane male, ma proprio male.
> 
> ...


sienne, leggerti è meraviglioso.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace,ma dai,questa è gente molto infelice con una vita poco piacevole fuori di qui,molto poco piacevole!Si aggrappano a quel poco che hanno,cercano di colpirti dove possono,e finiscono per rendersi ancora più patetici.Brutta gente,ma è grazie a loro che possiamo sentirci tutti un pò migliori.:carneval:


Ciao,

grazie! :smile: ...

non si tratta di me ... 
se mettiamo assieme gli studi che ho fatto, superano tranquillamente 3 lauree di oggi ... 
e due le ho fatte negli ultimi anni, solo per mantenere la mente sveglia ... essendo così malata ...

no, oscuro ... queste cose non vanno bene!!!!

lavoro (quando le mie forze me lo permettono ... preparo programmi soprattutto da casa)
in un settore molto delicato ... che riguarda proprio ciò. 

sono soprattutto giovani, che hanno una certa intelligenza ... e appena si rendono conto,
che c'è qualcuno un po' particolare ... gli vanno addosso ... non esplicitamente, ma con segnali
ogni giorno ... ogni giorno ... per mesi ... per anni ... segnali, che riguardano proprio ciò. 

non so da dove deriva, questa voglia di puntualizzare ciò ... di far sentire l'altro inferiore, 
da alcuni dipende dall'ambiente di casa. i genitori stessi si vantano dell'intelligenza del figlio,
riducendo il suo essere solo su questo. e così alcuni, si sentono come in pericolo, se qualcuno 
li supera ... come se avessero paura di perdere l'affetto del genitore, che in lui vede solo l'intelligenza. 

Non continuo ... perché è brutto.

sienne


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo con te?cosa vuoi farci,spesso ci si aggrappa a ogni cosa,quando si ha una vita vuota e fallace.


Tra un po apro le scommesse il tuo lavoro. .... ahahaha


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> grazie! :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Mi hai lasciato senza parole.


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Siiii*



Simy ha detto:


> Tra un po apro le scommesse il tuo lavoro. .... ahahaha


Siiii grande idea!Sono molto interessati,se ci fosse un ambiente più sano...!


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai lasciato senza parole.


Ciao,

oibo ... come è possibile? ...  ...



sienne


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Siiii grande idea!Sono molto interessati,se ci fosse un ambiente più sano...!


Eh infatti sarebbe divertente: ) ma pericoloso per te quindi non si potrebbe fare. ...cmq è fantastica sta caccia al lavoro di oscuro: ) 

Per nessun altro nutrono questa curiosità


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> oibo ... come è possibile? ...  ...
> 
> ...


Sono pieno di difetti sienne,fra i tanti c'è quello di rimanere un pò sgomento davanti la sofferenza delle persone.Perdo la mia maschera,e riesco ad essere solo me stesso,facendomi male.Nel tuo post ho letto disagio e sofferenza....!


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Eh infatti sarebbe divertente: ) ma pericoloso per te quindi non si potrebbe fare. ...cmq è fantastica sta caccia al lavoro di oscuro: )
> 
> Per nessun altro nutrono questa curiosità


E si,non gli sembrerebbe vero poi devastarmi i coglioni,solo per quello,una curiosità interessata,sarà invece che a me quello che fanno frega cazzi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> grazie! :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Quando entrai qua dentro sienne in alcuni discorsi che riguardavano il tradimento, discutevo ed asserivo che probabilmente e spesso le motivazioni stavano anche nell'infanzia del soggetto, e bisognava in coppia riuscire non solo a trovare la maniera per cercare chi e cosa avessero prodotto quel malessere, ma anche sviscerare la situazione attuale tra la coppia. Mi rispondevano sai come? tua moglie ha voluto soltanto scopare, " che è vero anche questo" ma ne è stata una conseguenza, mi sono rassegnato, immedesimato, e inglobato nelle cazzate che dovevo per forza di cose digerire. Pensa un po te quanta voglia si ha del confronto, e pensa che ai tempi stavo malissimo. E questo alcune volte è capitato ai nuovi entrati, mi viene da vomitare sienne credimi.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



oscuro ha detto:


> E si,non gli sembrerebbe vero poi devastarmi i coglioni,solo per quello,una curiosità interessata,sarà invece che a me quello che fanno frega cazzi.


Fregatene 
Io porto Yuma a fare la pipì prima che mi.strappa il telefono a morsi Ahahaha povero amore mio


----------



## Carola (23 Marzo 2013)

Sienne sei una bella persona 
Molto
Profonda e sensibile

Mi piace qui
Si incontrano persone meravigliose 
Vado al rugby dei figli 
Ciao


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Sienne sei una bella persona
> Molto
> Profonda e sensibile
> 
> ...


Decisamente!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Fregatene
> Io porto Yuma a fare la pipì prima che mi.strappa il telefono a morsi Ahahaha povero amore mio



ciao Simy!acc.passare 2 volte in poche ore da Roma e nn potermi fermare..che peccato!!la prossima volta mi fermo...come sta'la belva del Tiburtino???..bela????:smile:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Simy!acc.passare 2 volte in poche ore da Roma e nn potermi fermare..che peccato!!la prossima volta mi fermo...come sta'la belva del Tiburtino???..bela????:smile:


Te possino  si dai la prox volta cerca di fermarti  la belva sta bene grazie


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Te possino  si dai la prox volta cerca di fermarti  la belva sta bene grazie



magari...pero'vieni senza lupo..e con Oscu'..:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> magari...pero'vieni senza lupo..e con Oscu'..:carneval:


Sempre con un felino viene....!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre con un felino viene....!


:smile::smile::smile:amico mi sto evolvendo in Lucifero...speravo mio figlio scherzasse.ma previsioni meteo assurde..luned iqua'nevichera ancora..nn ne posso piu'..ora sembra primavera..perche'la neve ci ama tanto??porc.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,purtroppo la nozione è una cosa,l'intelligenza è un'altra,cosa vuoi farci?cmq non esageriamo sono solo due poveri dementi,la maggioranza del forum è una maggioranza sana.


Pensa che, facendo notare l'apostrofo con "un", cercavo di sdrammatizzare invece ENTRAMBI l'avete usato poi per attizzare il fuoco. Non capisco te e non capisco lei. Un "bel "va' a cagare" reciproco detto all'inizio sarebbe stato opportuno. Non condivido né il richiamo al tuo presunto lavoro, né al possesso di titoli di studio che non significano nulla sul "valore" di una persona, così come neppure l'intelligenza, in questo contesto, che non so bene chi possa o abbia i titoli per valutare. Ha ragione Sienne su tutta la linea. Le intelligenze ormai vengono considerate multiple e se qua ci interessa l'intelligenza è quella di tipo emotivo e relazionale. Intelligenza utile, qui e nella vita, sarebbe quella di comprendere le dinamiche relazionali e possono averla persino persone considerate disabili mentali capaci di dimostrare empatia e delicatezza sconosciute ai più. Non vorrei che ciò che ho scritto fosse benzina sul fuoco.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando entrai qua dentro sienne in alcuni discorsi che riguardavano il tradimento, discutevo ed asserivo che probabilmente e spesso le motivazioni stavano anche nell'infanzia del soggetto, e bisognava in coppia riuscire non solo a trovare la maniera per cercare chi e cosa avessero prodotto quel malessere, ma anche sviscerare la situazione attuale tra la coppia. Mi rispondevano sai come?* tua moglie ha voluto soltanto scopare*, " che è vero anche questo" ma ne è stata una conseguenza, mi sono rassegnato, immedesimato, e inglobato nelle cazzate che dovevo per forza di cose digerire. Pensa un po te quanta voglia si ha del confronto, e pensa che ai tempi stavo malissimo. E questo alcune volte è capitato ai nuovi entrati, mi viene da vomitare sienne credimi.


Chi risponde così non vuole capire le proprie motivazioni.


----------



## Carola (23 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo post brunetta


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che, facendo notare l'apostrofo con "un", cercavo di sdrammatizzare invece ENTRAMBI l'avete usato poi per attizzare il fuoco. Non capisco te e non capisco lei. Un "bel "va' a cagare" reciproco detto all'inizio sarebbe stato opportuno. Non condivido né il richiamo al tuo presunto lavoro, né al possesso di titoli di studio che non significano nulla sul "valore" di una persona, così come neppure l'intelligenza, in questo contesto, che non so bene chi possa o abbia i titoli per valutare. Ha ragione Sienne su tutta la linea. Le intelligenze ormai vengono considerate multiple e se qua ci interessa l'intelligenza è quella di tipo emotivo e relazionale. Intelligenza utile, qui e nella vita, sarebbe quella di comprendere le dinamiche relazionali e possono averla persino persone considerate disabili mentali capaci di dimostrare empatia e delicatezza sconosciute ai più. Non vorrei che ciò che ho scritto fosse benzina sul fuoco.


Mi trovi d'accordo,ma io che c'entro?Sono sulla linea di sienne....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo,ma io che c'entro?Sono sulla linea di sienne....


Nulla figurati! Non ti piace neanche litigare :smile:


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Nulla figurati! Non ti piace neanche litigare :smile:


No,a me non piace la prepotenza,la cattiveria,la spocchia mal riposta.:up:Adoro riportare la gente per terra,per il loro bene.....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo,ma io che c'entro?Sono sulla linea di sienne....


Tu c'entri sempre


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me non piace la prepotenza,la cattiveria,la spocchia mal riposta.:up:Adoro riportare la gente per terra,per il loro bene.....:rotfl:


Benefattore (ho scoperto la tua professione:carneval:!) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi risponde così non vuole capire le proprie motivazioni.


Guarda che in pochi gli hanno risposto così.
Ultimo dava la colpa all'altro per il fatto che sua moglie lo avesse tradito
E molti di noi, me compresa, gli hanno fatto notare che una donna va s letto con un uomo se ci vuole andare.
Fa un tantino di differenza


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che in pochi gli hanno risposto così.
> Ultimo dava la colpa all'altro per il fatto che sua moglie lo avesse tradito
> E molti di noi, me compresa, gli hanno fatto notare che una donna va s letto con un uomo se ci vuole andare.
> Fa un tantino di differenza


Non lo so. Io rispondevo a lui. Davvero nessuno nel forum risponde che si tradisce perché piace scopare? A me sembra ben più di uno.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io rispondevo a lui. Davvero nessuno nel forum risponde che si tradisce perché piace scopare? A me sembra ben più di uno.



:smile:ma cosa scrivi mai???...si fa per amore no??:mexican:


----------



## Gian (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io rispondevo a lui. Davvero nessuno nel forum risponde che si tradisce perché piace scopare? A me sembra ben più di uno.



mi pare che lo abbia candidamente ammesso Karenina in uno dei suoi tanti post
"sesso è buon sesso" mi pare fosse quella la battuta evidenziata.


mi pare un dato di comune esperienza! se poi qualcuno non l'ha capito davvero vive su Marte.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io rispondevo a lui. Davvero nessuno nel forum risponde che si tradisce perché piace scopare? A me sembra ben più di uno.


Certo. E ci sono casi in cui é così
Ma nel caso della moglie di ultimo non credo che in tanti l'abbiano pensato. Anzi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :smile:ma cosa scrivi mai???...si fa per amore no??:mexican:


Contestavo anche questo. Tu sei davvero convinto che chi non ha amanti non ami il sesso? Davvero davvero?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi pare che lo abbia candidamente ammesso Karenina in uno dei suoi tanti post
> "sesso è buon sesso" mi pare fosse quella la battuta evidenziata.
> 
> 
> mi pare un dato di comune esperienza! se poi qualcuno non l'ha capito davvero vive su Marte.


Ci mancherebbe che facesse anche schifo! Però ho sentito dire pure questo e con le mie orecchie!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. E ci sono casi in cui é così
> Ma nel caso della moglie di ultimo non credo che in tanti l'abbiano pensato. Anzi


Non ho letto l'inizio di Ultimo, non lo so. Io facevo un discorso generale, credevo anche lui.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto l'inizio di Ultimo, non lo so. Io facevo un discorso generale, credevo anche lui.


No lui ha parlato di sua moglie


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto l'inizio di Ultimo, non lo so. Io facevo un discorso generale, credevo anche lui.



:up: Scrivevo infatti prendendomi come esempio e come modalità che spesso usciva anche in altre persone appena entrate.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Scrivevo infatti prendendomi come esempio e come modalità che spesso usciva anche in altre persone appena entrate.


:dance:finalmente ho capito giusto! :up::smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A molti è sfuggito questa perla di post!Faccio una premessa,non mi sento chiamato in causa per due buoni ordini di ragioni,simy potrebbe confermare,purtroppo il conte si è messo in testa che sarei un poliziotto di quelli che ti fermano e ti chiedono patente e libretto,conosciamo il soggetto,uno che passa la vita con la testa incastrata nelle natiche altrui non è certo un mostro di credibilità!Mi piacerebbe anche spiegare perchè non mi sento chiamato in causa,ma il forum non permette questo,il post scritto da annablume è emblematico,una che si scrive un amico con l'accento,che millanta titoli di studio a go go,e non ha una grande proprietà di vocaboli,si permette di discriminare alcune categorie di lavoratori,alcune figure professionali,dove secondo lei è prevista la media inferiore!Sorvoliamo sull'ignoranza e la non conoscenza dei titoli d'accesso a determinate professioni,sicuramente la" figlia di papà" è ancora disoccupata,e gli piace tanto stare con il suo culone flaccido su una sedia davanti un pc a fare pure queste figure meschine.Chioserei aggiungendo che forse chi scrive un amico con l'accento dovrebbe interrogarsi sull'utilità degli studi fatti,perchè certe figure di merda dovrebbero essere permesse solo a chi forse non ha avuto la possibiltà e la volontà di proseguire determinati studi,se poi i risultati devono essere quelli di annablume,non si sono persi nulla!Bella figura di merda,simpaticona mia.:rotfl:


Buongiorno, non entro nel merito della diatriba tra Ab ed OScuro  ma nel merito delle "intelligenze". Nel  mio lavoro ho a che fare con persone laureate e plurilaterale anche con il massimo di voti e con persone che hanno fatto un percorso di studio che si è fermato prima,  medie o diploma , sia nel primo caso che nel secondo vi sono persone con una certa cultura (magari anche acquista autonomamente)  e una marcata professionalità, altri invece sono degli inetti e ottusi allucinanti a prescindere dal titolo di studio acquisito, peraltro se laureati vengono anche presi sonoramente per il culo dagli altri colleghi. Aggiungo che per quanto mi riguarda anche il panettiere che sa fare bene il suo mestiere seppur abbia solo la licenza media o elementare è un professionista ( nel suo campo lo è ) e degni del massimo rispetto.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :dance:finalmente ho capito giusto! :up::smile:



Quando entrai qua dentro sienne in alcuni discorsi che riguardavano il tradimento, discutevo ed asserivo che probabilmente e spesso le motivazioni stavano anche nell'infanzia del soggetto, e bisognava in coppia riuscire non solo a trovare la maniera per cercare chi e cosa avessero prodotto quel malessere, ma anche sviscerare la situazione attuale tra la coppia. Mi rispondevano sai come? tua moglie ha voluto soltanto scopare, " che è vero anche questo" ma ne è stata una conseguenza, mi sono rassegnato, immedesimato, e inglobato nelle cazzate che dovevo per forza di cose digerire. Pensa un po te quanta voglia si ha del confronto, e pensa che ai tempi stavo malissimo. E questo alcune volte è capitato ai nuovi entrati, mi viene da vomitare sienne credimi.

Hai letto benissimo brunetta. 

Sai che ultimamente ti sto riquotando nel leggerti, non parlo di adesso, ma nello stare più attento a quello che scrivi, sto notando che dietro c'è tanto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non entro nel merito della diatriba tra Ab ed OScuro  ma nel merito delle "intelligenze". Nel  mio lavoro ho a che fare con persone laureate e plurilaterale anche con il massimo di voti e con persone che hanno fatto un percorso di studio che si è fermato prima,  medie o diploma , sia nel primo caso che nel secondo vi sono persone con una certa cultura (magari anche acquista autonomamente)  e una marcata professionalità, altri invece sono degli inetti e ottusi allucinanti a prescindere dal titolo di studio acquisito, peraltro se laureati vengono anche presi sonoramente per il culo dagli altri colleghi.* Aggiungo che per quanto mi riguarda anche il panettiere che sa fare bene il suo mestiere seppur abbia solo la licenza media o elementare è un professionista ( nel suo campo lo è ) e degni del massimo rispetto*.


 ma certo. non credo che né la montalcini , né rubbia potrebbero affermare il contrario


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siiii grande idea!Sono molto interessati,se ci fosse un ambiente più sano...!


Sei 007 con licenza di uccidere "verbalmente" ....c'ho azzeccato eh?  Fammi felice e di di si... Ah dimenticavo sei merdaccia non posso sperare un'approvazione


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando entrai qua dentro sienne in alcuni discorsi che riguardavano il tradimento, discutevo ed asserivo che probabilmente e spesso le motivazioni stavano anche nell'infanzia del soggetto, e bisognava in coppia riuscire non solo a trovare la maniera per cercare chi e cosa avessero prodotto quel malessere, ma anche sviscerare la situazione attuale tra la coppia. Mi rispondevano sai come? tua moglie ha voluto soltanto scopare, " che è vero anche questo" ma ne è stata una conseguenza, mi sono rassegnato, immedesimato, e inglobato nelle cazzate che dovevo per forza di cose digerire. Pensa un po te quanta voglia si ha del confronto, e pensa che ai tempi stavo malissimo. E questo alcune volte è capitato ai nuovi entrati, mi viene da vomitare sienne credimi.
> 
> Hai letto benissimo brunetta.
> 
> Sai che ultimamente ti sto riquotando nel leggerti, non parlo di adesso, ma nello stare più attento a quello che scrivi, sto notando che dietro c'è tanto.


:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo. non credo che né la montalcini , né rubbia potrebbero affermare il contrario



O eventualmente anche tante persone che senza titolo di studio sono entrate nella storia. Devo cercare su google per dare un tono a quello che scrivo? nahh evito, mi sto bene così per come sono.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

non occorre, forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.





Ultimo ha detto:


> O eventualmente anche tante persone che senza titolo di studio sono entrate nella storia. *Devo cercare su google per dare un tono a quello che scrivo?* nahh evito, mi sto bene così per come sono.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando entrai qua dentro sienne in alcuni discorsi che riguardavano il tradimento, discutevo ed asserivo che probabilmente e spesso le motivazioni stavano anche nell'infanzia del soggetto, e bisognava in coppia riuscire non solo a trovare la maniera per cercare chi e cosa avessero prodotto quel malessere, ma anche sviscerare la situazione attuale tra la coppia. Mi rispondevano sai come? tua moglie ha voluto soltanto scopare, " che è vero anche questo" ma ne è stata una conseguenza, mi sono rassegnato, immedesimato, e inglobato nelle cazzate che dovevo per forza di cose digerire. Pensa un po te quanta voglia si ha del confronto, e pensa che ai tempi stavo malissimo. E questo alcune volte è capitato ai nuovi entrati, mi viene da vomitare sienne credimi.
> 
> Hai letto benissimo brunetta.
> 
> Sai che ultimamente ti sto riquotando nel leggerti, non parlo di adesso, ma nello stare più attento a quello che scrivi, sto notando che dietro c'è tanto.


Non ricordo che qualcuna ti abbia detto che tua moglie volesse solo scopare.
Ultimo se tua moglie avesse voluto solo scopare perché gli poace scopare non te lo avrebbe confessato la sera stessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O eventualmente anche tante persone che senza titolo di studio sono entrate nella storia. Devo cercare su google per dare un tono a quello che scrivo? nahh evito, mi sto bene così per come sono.


Oddio ultimo ma che t'e successo???? :up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ricordo che qualcuna ti abbia detto che tua moglie volesse solo scopare.
> Ultimo se tua moglie avesse voluto solo scopare perché gli poace scopare non te lo avrebbe confessato la sera stessa.


farfalla se tu non ricordi io cosa posso farci? E poi se leggi bene ho anche scritto che ci sta anche la voglia del sesso in un tradimento, non è stato escluso, ma fa parte di una conseguenza. Credo che in quello che ho scritto sia stato chiaro. Ma quello che ho scritto era una risposta a sienne, non una riapertura della mia storia.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla se tu non ricordi io cosa posso farci? E poi se leggi bene ho anche scritto che ci sta anche la voglia del sesso in un tradimento, non è stato escluso, ma fa parte di una conseguenza. Credo che in quello che ho scritto sia stato chiaro. Ma quello che ho scritto era una risposta a sienne, non una riapertura della mia storia.


onestamente anche a me infastidiva un po' che continuassero a ricordarti che l'avesse voluto lei...però era anche dovuto al fatto che tu la dipingevi come un essere senza volontà .


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla se tu non ricordi io cosa posso farci? E poi se leggi bene ho anche scritto che ci sta anche la voglia del sesso in un tradimento, non è stato escluso, ma fa parte di una conseguenza. Credo che in quello che ho scritto sia stato chiaro. Ma quello che ho scritto era una risposta a sienne, non una riapertura della mia storia.


Per quel che credo io, la voglia di sesso non é quello che fa scattare il tradimento.
Per come vivo io il tradimento ovviamente. Poi c'ê gente che ha voglia di scopare e trova di conseguenza qualcuno con cui farlo
Per me non  è stato così e credo non sia stato così nemmeno per tua moglie


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente anche a me infastidiva un po' che continuassero a ricordarti che l'avesse voluto lei...però era anche dovuto al fatto che tu la dipingevi come un essere senza volontà .


Voluto lei é ovvio, altrimenti non lo avrebbe fatto.
Ma il volerlo non vuol dire che avesse vpglia di scopare.......
Sull'ultima frase concordo


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio ultimo ma che t'e successo???? :up:


Minchia che ho? mi sono scordato a mettermi il fard? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente anche a me infastidiva un po' che continuassero a ricordarti che l'avesse voluto lei...però era anche dovuto al fatto che tu la dipingevi come un essere senza volontà .


Minerva in parte lo era, ma nel senso buono della parola, ti ricordi quando scrivevo che avevo PAURA di situazioni provocatorie che mia moglie non riusciva a capire e che probabilmente poteva alimentare? 

Ora questa paura per fortuna non c'è più, è cresciuta mia moglie quindi...... ma bisognava leggermi dandomi credito e dandomi tanta fiducia, e soprattutto pensare che non stavo parlando male di mia moglie, era la sua troppa bontà ed ingenuità che era impossibile da spiegare e far credere che esistono persone così.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia che ho? mi sono scordato a mettermi il fard? :rotfl:


Ho dovuto far mente locale e osservare bene... Ti lascio con un immagine aulica dell'Orizzone marino e poi ti ritrovo con Mafalda t'attizza Mafalda di la verità ?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che credo io,* la voglia di sesso non é quello che fa scattare il tradimento*.
> Per come vivo io il tradimento ovviamente. Poi c'ê gente che ha voglia di scopare e trova di conseguenza qualcuno con cui farlo
> Per me non  è stato così e credo non sia stato così nemmeno per tua moglie


Magari dopo anni di "convento" sì.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho dovuto far mente locale e osservare bene... Ti lascio con un immagine aulica dell'Orizzone marino e poi ti ritrovo con Mafalda t'attizza Mafalda di la verità ?:rotfl:


:coglione: ops :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari dopo anni di "convento" sì.



Vero ma non credo che ci sia qualcuno di noi che ha vissuto in un convento


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Ultimo ...

non c'è bisogno di andare su google ...

André Stern, nato a Parigi 1971 ... 

non è MAI andato a scuola ... 

tutto quello che sa, e di cosa è oggi ... se lo è imparato da solo ... 

se ti va ... forse a Minerva potrebbe piacere 

http://vonmises.it/2012/11/02/e-non-sono-andato-a-scuola-intervista-ad-andre-stern/


sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo ...
> 
> non c'è bisogno di andare su google ...
> 
> ...


lo bloggo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero ma non credo che ci sia qualcuno di noi che ha vissuto in un convento


Ho letto di anni senza sesso e senza manifestazioni fisiche di affetto. Certamente possono pesare più queste ultime del sesso ma è comprensibile che ci possa essere anche la sola ricerca di sesso. Anche se da solo non basta mai.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo ...
> 
> non c'è bisogno di andare su google ...
> 
> ...



:amici:Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto di anni senza sesso e senza manifestazioni fisiche di affetto. Certamente possono pesare più queste ultime del sesso ma è comprensibile che ci possa essere anche la sola ricerca di sesso. Anche se da solo non basta mai.


La sto vivendo in questi anni.
Parlo per me. Quello che manca non é il sesso fine a se stesso. Non ho mai pensato di uscire di casa e cercare qualcuno con cui scopare per togliermi la voglia.
Qyello che manca é il contorno, il sentirsi desiderata, il gesto affettuoso, la coccola, il sentire che qualcuno c'é per te. Ovvio che poi in presenza di tutto questo il sesso é la conseguenza.
Non sono stata chiara lo so


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

ma tuo marito oltre al sesso nega anche manifestazioni del tipo abbracci e carezze?





farfalla ha detto:


> La sto vivendo in questi anni.
> Parlo per me. Quello che manca non é il sesso fine a se stesso. Non ho mai pensato di uscire di casa e cercare qualcuno con cui scopare per togliermi la voglia.
> Qyello che manca é il contorno, il sentirsi desiderata, il gesto affettuoso, la coccola, il sentire che qualcuno c'é per te. Ovvio che poi in presenza di tutto questo il sesso é la conseguenza.
> Non sono stata chiara lo so


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo bloggo


Ciao Minerva,

grazie! :smile: ...

è una bella storia. 

nasconde tante verità sull'essere umano ...

soprattutto è un grande insegnamento per noi genitori,

per come guardare e seguire i nostri figli ... e tutti i figli. 

(non sto dicendo, di non mandare a scuola i nostri figli)

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tuo marito oltre al sesso nega anche manifestazioni del tipo abbracci e carezze?


Se richiesti no.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La sto vivendo in questi anni.
> Parlo per me. Quello che manca non é il sesso fine a se stesso. Non ho mai pensato di uscire di casa e cercare qualcuno con cui scopare per togliermi la voglia.
> Qyello che manca é il contorno, il sentirsi desiderata, il gesto affettuoso, la coccola, il sentire che qualcuno c'é per te. Ovvio che poi in presenza di tutto questo il sesso é la conseguenza.
> Non sono stata chiara lo so


Chiarissima. Non siamo cani. A anche i cani vogliono carezze.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se richiesti no.



Non capisco come faccia un'uomo senza....Farfy nn e'che che ha cambiato sponda??


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non capisco come faccia un'uomo senza....Farfy nn e'che che ha cambiato sponda??


Non credo proprio. Se fosse così mi spiace che non abbia il coraggio di parlarmene visto che abbiamo parlato e riparlato della cosa e sa che per lui ci sono,
Dopodiché lothar più mi informo su questa cosa più scopro che non é così rara questa apatia nei confronti del sesso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo proprio. Se fosse così mi spiace che non abbia il coraggio di parlarmene visto che abbiamo parlato e riparlato della cosa e sa che per lui ci sono,
> Dopodiché lothar più mi informo su questa cosa più scopro che non é così rara questa apatia nei confronti del sesso.


hai ragione .abbiamo visto che anche qui ci sono e ci sono stati più casi.
e ,come detto più volte , a volte nascondono patologie fisiche o psicologiche .certamente anche lui non sta bene anche se vuole raccontarsela


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :coglione: ops :rotfl:


Vedi che ho ragione l'intelligente Mafalda è il tuo sogno erotico "segreto":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione .abbiamo visto che anche qui ci sono e ci sono stati più casi.
> e ,come detto più volte , a volte nascondono patologie fisiche o psicologiche .certamente anche lui non sta bene anche se vuole raccontarsela


È la cosa che mi fa più male. Che non abbia capito che sono l'unic con cui potrebbe parlare di tutto.
In questo momento la cosa che vorrei più di tutte é che lui fosse sereno.
Mi sento un po una mamma peeoccupata per il figlio. Ci voglio un bene dell'anima, probabilmente non lo amo più ma farei qualunque cosaper vederlo stare bene.....
Scusate lo sfogo, ogni tanto mi lascio andare


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi che ho ragione l'intelligente Mafalda è il tuo sogno erotico "segreto":rotfl::rotfl:



Boh!! io so solo che da quando sono nato ho sempre chiamato la, ehm la... insomma fiammetta io la chiamo Mafalda! ohhhh:carneval::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Vita distrutta con un messaggio*



farfalla ha detto:


> È la cosa che mi fa più male. Che non abbia capito che sono l'unic con cui potrebbe parlare di tutto.
> In questo momento la cosa che vorrei più di tutte é che lui fosse sereno.
> Mi sento un po una mamma peeoccupata per il figlio. Ci voglio un bene dell'anima, probabilmente non lo amo più ma farei qualunque cosaper vederlo stare bene.....
> Scusate lo sfogo, ogni tanto mi lascio andare


Bacetto


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo ...
> 
> non c'è bisogno di andare su google ...
> 
> ...


Ma anche Pennac era considerato un pessimo allievo a scuola e solo grazie ad un professore con P maiuscola del liceo è riuscito  a far emergere le sue innata capacità letterariamente ed a diventare lo scrittore che è ... Pensa un po' se avesse incontrato solo professori mediocri che pur laureati non sanno nemmeno sviluppare una minima capacità empatica  per mettersi al servizio dei loro allievi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È la cosa che mi fa più male. Che non abbia capito che sono l'unic con cui potrebbe parlare di tutto.
> In questo momento la cosa che vorrei più di tutte é che lui fosse sereno.
> Mi sento un po una mamma peeoccupata per il figlio. Ci voglio un bene dell'anima, probabilmente non lo amo più ma farei qualunque cosaper vederlo stare bene.....
> Scusate lo sfogo, ogni tanto mi lascio andare


Non lo vuol dire a se stesso, non a te.:amici:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh!! io so solo che da quando sono nato ho sempre chiamato la, ehm la... insomma fiammetta io la chiamo Mafalda! ohhhh:carneval::carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ora si chiama ehm? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È la cosa che mi fa più male. Che non abbia capito che sono l'unic con cui potrebbe parlare di tutto.
> In questo momento la cosa che vorrei più di tutte é che lui fosse sereno.
> Mi sento un po una mamma peeoccupata per il figlio. Ci voglio un bene dell'anima, probabilmente non lo amo più ma farei qualunque cosaper vederlo stare bene.....
> Scusate lo sfogo, ogni tanto mi lascio andare


Non conosco la tua storia ma solo per ciò che hai scritto sopra sei ammirabile :up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora si chiama ehm? :rotfl:


:strepitoso::kiss:


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche Pennac era considerato un pessimo allievo a scuola e solo grazie ad un professore con P maiuscola del liceo è riuscito  a far emergere le sue innata capacità letterariamente ed a diventare lo scrittore che è ... Pensa un po' se avesse incontrato solo professori mediocri che pur laureati non sanno nemmeno sviluppare una minima capacità empatica  per mettersi al servizio dei loro allievi


Ciao Fiammetta :smile: ...

è verissimo, quello che dici. 
E ce ne sono tanti! Scoperti e non scoperti ... 

Poi c'è anche un altro fenomeno, come quello di Einstein, 
che non passò gli esami di matematica
per entrare in un ginnasio a Sangallo ... 

Ho solo voluto portare un caso estremo dei nostri giorni. 
Di uno, che a scuola proprio non ci è andato. 
Non ha nessun diploma o quant'altro. 

Ed è arrivato molto lontano ... 

sienne


----------



## Katia (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La sto vivendo in questi anni.
> Parlo per me. Quello che manca non é il sesso fine a se stesso. Non ho mai pensato di uscire di casa e cercare qualcuno con cui scopare per togliermi la voglia.
> Qyello che manca é il contorno, il sentirsi desiderata, il gesto affettuoso, la coccola, il sentire che qualcuno c'é per te. Ovvio che poi in presenza di tutto questo il sesso é la conseguenza.
> Non sono stata chiara lo so


Concordo in pieno:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia ma solo per ciò che hai scritto sopra sei ammirabile :up:


Grazie 
Ma non mi sento da ammirare. 
Lo sarei se prendessi delle decisioni, se non lo avessi tradito
Tra i due quella dalla parte del torto resto io.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :strepitoso::kiss:


Sicilianuzzo sei decisamente simpatico e la tua Sicilia una bellezza!!!! :up:


----------



## Carola (23 Marzo 2013)

Rara x niente
È colpisce spesso xsone con professioni importanti 

Mi sono fatta una cultora in merito 
Anche il mio si richiesta fa tutto

Su richiesta
Che triste


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Ma non mi sento da ammirare.
> Lo sarei se prendessi delle decisioni, se non lo avessi tradito
> Tra i due quella dalla parte del torto resto io.


Sono una tradita ma non per questo ritengo  i traditori persone non rispettabili, ognuno di noi ha dei cedimenti e commette errori la cosa importante è non cercare  alibi e avere il coraggio di  andare avanti :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Rara x niente
> È colpisce spesso xsone con professioni importanti
> 
> Mi sono fatta una cultora in merito
> ...


Neanche l'influenza è rara ma è meglio non averla e se si ha ci si cura.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che, facendo notare l'apostrofo con "un", cercavo di sdrammatizzare invece ENTRAMBI l'avete usato poi per attizzare il fuoco. Non capisco te e non capisco lei. Un "bel "va' a cagare" reciproco detto all'inizio sarebbe stato opportuno. Non condivido né il richiamo al tuo presunto lavoro, né al possesso di titoli di studio che non significano nulla sul "valore" di una persona, così come neppure l'intelligenza, in questo contesto, che non so bene chi possa o abbia i titoli per valutare. Ha ragione Sienne su tutta la linea. Le intelligenze ormai vengono considerate multiple e se qua ci interessa l'intelligenza è quella di tipo emotivo e relazionale. Intelligenza utile, qui e nella vita, sarebbe quella di comprendere le dinamiche relazionali e possono averla persino persone considerate disabili mentali capaci di dimostrare empatia e delicatezza sconosciute ai più. Non vorrei che ciò che ho scritto fosse benzina sul fuoco.


Scusa, Brunetta, ma non è che fra le tante tue caratteristiche paia brillare proprio quella della mediazione, eh. In un momento, tipo 14-15 minuti, nel quale l'educatissimo dissertore di sfondamenti anali non mi stava insultando, tu giustamente, tiri fuori un appunto grammaticale -corretto, per carità- non è che ci voleva una volpe in diplomazia per capire che ci si sarebbe attaccato peggio di una zecca per insultare ancora e ancora. E io avrei dovuto, ancora e ancora, far finta di niente? Essù, Brunetta, che se non scrivevi stavolta era meglio, no?
Poi, scusa, ma se leggi un post sì e 14 no e mai quelli vecchi, non è difficile capire perché tu non capisca. Che in questo contesto non è nemmeno necessario, ma insomma...
esattamente, Brunetta, benzina sul fuoco. Che è esattamente il contrario di sdrammatizzare


----------



## devastata (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. E ci sono casi in cui é così
> Ma nel caso della moglie di ultimo non credo che in tanti l'abbiano pensato. Anzi



Hai ragione, è sicuramente UN caso diverso e pure io, da tradita e di brutto, NON l'ho mai pensato, ma è un caso davvero diverso, il fatto stesso che lo ha confessato a suo marito immediatamente lo dimostra.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Scusa, Brunetta, ma non è che fra le tante tue caratteristiche paia brillare proprio quella della mediazione, eh. In un momento, tipo 14-15 minuti, nel quale l'educatissimo dissertore di sfondamenti anali non mi stava insultando, tu giustamente, tiri fuori un appunto grammaticale -corretto, per carità- non è che ci voleva una volpe in diplomazia per capire che ci si sarebbe attaccato peggio di una zecca per insultare ancora e ancora. E io avrei dovuto, ancora e ancora, far finta di niente? Essù, Brunetta, che se non scrivevi stavolta era meglio, no?
> Poi, scusa, ma se leggi un post sì e 14 no e mai quelli vecchi, non è difficile capire perché tu non capisca. Che in questo contesto non è nemmeno necessario, ma insomma...
> esattamente, Brunetta, benzina sul fuoco. Che è esattamente il contrario di sdrammatizzare


Infatti d'ora in poi mi astengo.


----------



## devastata (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O eventualmente anche tante persone che senza titolo di studio sono entrate nella storia. Devo cercare su google per dare un tono a quello che scrivo? nahh evito, mi sto bene così per come sono.



Moravia!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O eventualmente anche tante persone che senza titolo di studio sono entrate nella storia. Devo cercare su google per dare un tono a quello che scrivo? nahh evito, mi sto bene così per come sono.


Louis Armstrong.
Se non sbaglio era addirittura analfabeta.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Louis Armstrong.
> Se non sbaglio era addirittura analfabeta.


Ciao,

mi sembra proprio di si ... 
poiché iniziò a lavorare da molto piccolo ... ecc. ecc. 
e stava sempre in giro ... 

un vero grande!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicilianuzzo sei decisamente simpatico e la tua Sicilia una bellezza!!!! :up:


GRAZIE!!:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Louis Armstrong.
> Se non sbaglio era addirittura analfabeta.


Chissenefrega!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono una tradita ma non per questo ritengo  i traditori persone non rispettabili, ognuno di noi ha dei cedimenti e commette errori la cosa importante è non cercare  alibi e avere il coraggio di  andare avanti :smile:



Condivido ed approvo.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissenefrega!


:rotfl:

ma lui è un grande!!!



"m'illumino d'immenso" ... 

difronte a certe cose ... 


sienne


----------



## devastata (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Condivido ed approvo.



Anche loro, come tutti noi, non possono essere incanalati in un unica categoria, cito a caso il marito di Circe e di Celafarò, al cui cospetto quel bastardodentro di mio marito è quasi 'un Santo', da li a catalogarlo comunque rispettabile, pensando a quello che è stato capace di farmi, beh, ce ne passa. Poi, sotto altri aspetti, può essere migliore  di me e di molti di voi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ma lui è un grande!!!
> 
> ...


:smile: Io m'illumino di me stesso! :rotfl: scherzo

 pensavo alla mia bella Sicilia, che sole! che sole!! domani agriturismo e stanotte a pesca con mio figlio. Peccato per il piccolo che c'è rimasto un po male, ma tra un paio di anni se vuole, potrà anche venirci lui.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Anche loro, come tutti noi, non possono essere incanalati in un unica categoria, cito a caso il marito di Circe e di Celafarò, al cui cospetto quel bastardodentro di mio marito è quasi 'un Santo', da li a catalogarlo comunque rispettabile, pensando a quello che è stato capace di farmi, beh, ce ne passa. Poi, sotto altri aspetti, può essere migliore  di me e di molti di voi.


Francamente loro noi etc sono espressioni che usiamo per capirci, per distinguerci nei discorsi, alla fine siamo tutti uguali, traditi o traditori, ma parlo comunque di quelle persone che al di la dello sbaglio riescono a prenderne forza e la parte migliore anche la dove sembra non esserci nulla di migliore o buono. Quindi ritengo che uno sbaglio ma anche due fanno parte della vita della natura "dell'uomo", dobbiamo soltanto migliorarci e come sappiamo per certe situazioni come il tradimento, ci vuole molto tempo. 


Non me la sento di catalogare un traditore peggiore mi me, eventualmente se questo riesce a capire lo sbaglio fatto, già di suo fa capire che almeno almeno è come me se non migliore, ma sappiamo bene che sto generalizzando, perchè le storie che si leggono qua dentro sono varie e diverse.

Però aspetta!! ripeto sempre una cosa ultimamente, sarebbe bello sentire l'altra campana. Forse certe situazioni si potrebbero capovolgere.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mi sembra abbastanza palese, che una persona ha più forme di fedeltà nella vita:
verso un amico, verso la famiglia, verso un posto di lavoro, verso un ideale ecc. ecc. 

ed è un insieme di cose, che lo definiscono.

però noi qui, ci troviamo a discutere una determinata forma di fedeltà / tradimento.
che riguarda l'ambito stretto privato. 

oh, scusa tanto, non si può mica fare sempre un preambolo di quanto è o non è una persona 
nel resto della vita ... solo perché si osa dire, scusa, ma qui hai barato, hai delle mancanze ... 
che non hai saputo gestire, arrivando a fare del male ad una persona tua cara. 

cioè, se non siamo capaci di distinguere ciò ... 

che poi va contro ogni logica! 

se le persone che hanno subito un tradimento ... prendono la strada del ricupero ... 
è perché non si è solo quello ... e mica i fedeli sono scemi a tal punto ... 

scusate ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sembra abbastanza palese, che una persona ha più forme di fedeltà nella vita:
> verso un amico, verso la famiglia, verso un posto di lavoro, verso un ideale ecc. ecc.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Katia (24 Marzo 2013)

*Riflessione*

Dopo dieci giorni comincio a capire di avere fatto solo un errore enorme. Il motivo del mio comportamento non lo capirò mai nemmeno io. Il pensiero di aver tradito la fiducia della persona a cui tengo di più mi logora ogni giorno. Spero che tutto sia servito a uno scopo.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Dopo dieci giorni comincio a capire di avere fatto solo un errore enorme. Il motivo del mio comportamento non lo capirò mai nemmeno io. Il pensiero di aver tradito la fiducia della persona a cui tengo di più mi logora ogni giorno. Spero che tutto sia servito a uno scopo.


Ciao Katia,

ha servito! 
ha servito a te per capire ... e questo non può che rafforzare il rapporto con tuo marito!

bello, leggere questa svolta!

:up: ... ora non abbatterti ... 

anzi, ringrazia l'altro sciagurato, che è stato solo una pillola per farti capire ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Però ... Che comportamento del cavolo
Farà bene farà staccare ecc

Ma rimane del amaro incredibile


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Però ... Che comportamento del cavolo
Farà bene farà staccare ecc

Ma rimane del amaro incredibile


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Però ... Che comportamento del cavolo
> Farà bene farà staccare ecc
> 
> Ma rimane del amaro incredibile


Ciao cara Rosa  ...

cerca di vedere il positivo ... :up: ...

a volte è l'unica cosa che rimane. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Katia,

sai cosa mi è passato per la mente?

quasi quasi dovresti intitolare il tuo thread:

Vita salvata con un messaggio. 

Non immagini neanche ... quanto dolore hai risparmiato a tuo marito e forse anche a te. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Katia,
> 
> sai cosa mi è passato per la mente?
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Sperando non ritorni
A questo punto
Che li vedo tornare sempre tutti


----------



## Katia (24 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Katia,
> 
> sai cosa mi è passato per la mente?
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia ragione. Alla fine ogni cosa ha un senso.


----------



## Katia (24 Marzo 2013)

*Brano emblematico...*

Leggete questo brano tratto da "Mancarsi" di Diego De Silva..._

Basta così poco per cadere nelle braccia di un altro, alle spalle di un uomo fiducioso e innamorato che non sa, non sospetta, non ti crede all’altezza di un gesto così basso e banale? Tutti qui il valore che hai dato al tuo matrimonio?_
_E come la metti con te stessa, come ti difendi, cosa ti racconti? Non sono stata io, io ho solo aperto la porta, è successo? Me ne stavo tranquilla per i fatti miei, è stato lui a stanarmi? Ma che posizione inattaccabile. Che sceneggiatura originale. Che storia edificante. Scopare negli alberghi, un vero traguardo. Cenare nei ristoranti fuori mano. Sentirti gelare il sangue se ti sembra che sia entrato qualcuno che conosci anche soltanto indirettamente. Nasconderti. Mentire abitualmente, preventivamente, utilizzare qualsiasi occasione o combinazione di circostanze appaia adatta a giustificare la prossima fuga. Tornare a casa e sentirti estranea. Mantenere un equilibrio. Pensare di affittare un appartamento per i vostri incontri, per simulare una vita che non potete permettervi. Ma basta, Fermati finché ragioni. Fermati prima di perdere completamente il senso della realtà e trascinare tutto in rovina credendo di avere ancora il controllo della situazione mentre precipiti. Tanto questa storia finirà, lo sapete tutti e due, vi state solo divorando, tu non lascerai tuo marito né lui sua moglie e i suoi figli, anche se ti ama e tu lo ami e quando siete insieme tutto il resto smette di contare; le storie, e tu lo sai, devono avere un’origine semplice per evolversi, non durano se devono riabilitarsi, lottare, vincere, infliggersi e procurare sofferenze invece di dedicarsi serenamente a se stesse. E poi dimmi,è così importante la tua felicità? Deve proprio occupare il centro del mondo? Ma quanto sei importante, tu?_


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Tutto vero

Ma con e che viene in mente se piantate ?

A tutte così
Se no sono a poco prima tutto ciò contava  nulla


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Sino a poco prima volevo dire

E ancora 
Chi tradisce in un matrimonio in cui ha tutto
Ma chi aspetta gesti cose anche solo sano sesso sane coccole sano affetto

Ora capisco katia  che tu debba darti delle spiegazioni e comprendere farti una ragione di tutto
Ma generalizzare non si può'
E ripeto occhio risbucasse fuori


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Francamente loro noi etc sono espressioni che usiamo per capirci, per distinguerci nei discorsi, alla fine siamo tutti uguali, traditi o traditori, ma parlo comunque di quelle persone che al di la dello sbaglio riescono a prenderne forza e la parte migliore anche la dove sembra non esserci nulla di migliore o buono. Quindi ritengo che uno sbaglio ma anche due fanno parte della vita della natura "dell'uomo", dobbiamo soltanto migliorarci e come sappiamo per certe situazioni come il tradimento, ci vuole molto tempo.
> 
> 
> Non me la sento di catalogare un traditore peggiore mi me, eventualmente se questo riesce a capire lo sbaglio fatto, già di suo fa capire che almeno almeno è come me se non migliore, ma sappiamo bene che sto generalizzando, perchè le storie che si leggono qua dentro sono varie e diverse.
> ...



Se per l'altra campana intendi mio marito, beh, è qui vicino a me, ma non scriverebbe mai in un forum, ne usa internet, io posso solo dirti che non fa altro che ripetere che 'ha sbagliato', che non ha mai dato importanza alla cosa, che non ho mai fatto niente per meritarmi il tradimento, e le cose che ho scritto fino alla nausea. Lei aveva 24 anni, si era invaghita di lui su un palco, lui 54. Quanti uomini avrebbero resistito ad una corte serrata? Poi è stato uno stronzo anche nel portare avanti la cosa anni, complice i ricatti di lei di farmelo sapere, e meno male che l'ha fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se per l'altra campana intendi mio marito, beh, è qui vicino a me, ma non scriverebbe mai in un forum, ne usa internet, io posso solo dirti che non fa altro che ripetere che 'ha sbagliato', che non ha mai dato importanza alla cosa, che non ho mai fatto niente per meritarmi il tradimento, e le cose che ho scritto fino alla nausea. Lei aveva 24 anni, si era invaghita di lui su un palco, lui 54. Quanti uomini avrebbero resistito ad una corte serrata? Poi è stato uno stronzo anche nel portare avanti la cosa anni, complice i ricatti di lei di farmelo sapere, e meno male che l'ha fatto.


probabilmente pochi ma dopo la prima volta avrebbero chiuso
tuo marito ha proseguito anni, esattamente come ho fatto io, e ogni volta che esci di casa per andare da lei/lui scegli di farlo e non esiste corte serrata che tenga.
da traditrice rreferirei che mio marito, se scoperta, pensasse che sono una merda, l'idea che cerchi giustificazioni incolpando l'altro mi darebbe fastidio


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Leggete questo brano tratto da "Mancarsi" di Diego De Silva..._
> 
> Basta così poco per cadere nelle braccia di un altro, alle spalle di un uomo fiducioso e innamorato che non sa, non sospetta, non ti crede all’altezza di un gesto così basso e banale? Tutti qui il valore che hai dato al tuo matrimonio?_
> _E come la metti con te stessa, come ti difendi, cosa ti racconti? Non sono stata io, io ho solo aperto la porta, è successo? Me ne stavo tranquilla per i fatti miei, è stato lui a stanarmi? Ma che posizione inattaccabile. Che sceneggiatura originale. Che storia edificante. Scopare negli alberghi, un vero traguardo. Cenare nei ristoranti fuori mano. Sentirti gelare il sangue se ti sembra che sia entrato qualcuno che conosci anche soltanto indirettamente. Nasconderti. Mentire abitualmente, preventivamente, utilizzare qualsiasi occasione o combinazione di circostanze appaia adatta a giustificare la prossima fuga. Tornare a casa e sentirti estranea. Mantenere un equilibrio. Pensare di affittare un appartamento per i vostri incontri, per simulare una vita che non potete permettervi. Ma basta, Fermati finché ragioni. Fermati prima di perdere completamente il senso della realtà e trascinare tutto in rovina credendo di avere ancora il controllo della situazione mentre precipiti. Tanto questa storia finirà, lo sapete tutti e due, vi state solo divorando, tu non lascerai tuo marito né lui sua moglie e i suoi figli, anche se ti ama e tu lo ami e quando siete insieme tutto il resto smette di contare; le storie, e tu lo sai, devono avere un’origine semplice per evolversi, non durano se devono riabilitarsi, lottare, vincere, infliggersi e procurare sofferenze invece di dedicarsi serenamente a se stesse. E poi dimmi,è così importante la tua felicità? Deve proprio occupare il centro del mondo? Ma quanto sei importante, tu?_


... ma sono l'unica qui alla quale sembra che questo brano sia bruttissimo? Pieno di banalità e luoghi comuni e la parte finale, dalle storie in poi, assolutamente non condivisibile? Le 3 domande, poi...:unhappy:


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

No pure a me


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ... ma sono l'unica qui alla quale sembra che questo brano sia bruttissimo? Pieno di banalità e luoghi comuni e la parte finale, dalle storie in poi, assolutamente non condivisibile? Le 3 domande, poi...:unhappy:


Ehm...sai che...ehm...
E' che non trovavo le parole...
o ehm...non avevo coraggio...di...
ehm...magari sai urtavo la sensibilità femminile...ehm
sai qua dentro ci sono tante donne che provano per me queste cose che leggi...capisci...ehm...

Mi sono detto...ehm...meglio non intervenire...ma tu ehm...mi hai dato lo spunto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma che donne frequento mi dico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

*trama*

Irene vuole essere felice, e quando il suo matrimonio inizia a zoppicare se ne va. Nicola è solo, confusamente addolorato dalla morte di una donna che aveva smesso di amare da tempo. Anche lui, come Irene, è mosso da un'assoluta urgenza di felicità. Anche lui vuole un amore e sa esattamente come vuole che sia fatto.
Sarebbero destinati a una grande storia, se solo s'incontrassero una volta nel bistrot che frequentano entrambi. Ma il caso vuole che ogni volta che Nicola arriva, Irene sia appena andata via.
Se le vite di Nicola e Irene non s'incontrano fino alla fine, le loro teste invece s'incontrano furiosamente nelle pagine di questo libro: i pensieri, le derive, il sentire - quell'impasto inconfondibile di toni alti e bassi, riflessivi e comici - si richiamano di continuo, sono ponti gettati verso il nulla o verso l'altro. Forse, verso l'attimo imprevisto in cui la felicità finalmente abbocca: perché se lo lasci passare, quell'attimo, te ne vai con la curiosa ma lucida impressione d'esserti appena giocato la vita.

Ed eccovi le storie lothariane gettare ponti verso il nulla.....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ... ma sono l'unica qui alla quale sembra che questo brano sia bruttissimo? Pieno di banalità e luoghi comuni e la parte finale, dalle storie in poi, assolutamente non condivisibile? Le 3 domande, poi...:unhappy:


No, non sei l'unica: è che ho letto solo ora. Un maschilismo fastidioso, una moralità pelosa e misogina.
Ecco cosa ho pensato, a botta calda.


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> probabilmente pochi ma dopo la prima volta avrebbero chiuso
> tuo marito ha proseguito anni, esattamente come ho fatto io, e ogni volta che esci di casa per andare da lei/lui scegli di farlo e non esiste corte serrata che tenga.
> da traditrice rreferirei che mio marito, se scoperta, pensasse che sono una merda, l'idea che cerchi giustificazioni incolpando l'altro mi darebbe fastidio



Lui NON si è mai giustificato dando colpe a lei, mai, lui non parla, si scusa soltanto, ma è chiaro che lo ricattava, dai msg a mia figlia, alle telefonate anonime, a quel poco che ho estorto a lui.

Quando lei mi ha telefonato, lo ha fatto perchè la sera prima PRETENDEVA che lui andasse da lei, era un sabato e stranamente non suonava, solo che io e mio marito eravamo a Venezia, lei non gli ha creduto, o secondo me era inviperita all'idea di un nostro fine settimana insieme, e gli ha scritto che se non fosse andato da lei quella sera la mattina dopo mi avrebbe informata, e cosi ha fatto. Io mi ero accorta quella sera a Venezia che lui era particolarmente silenzioso, diverso dal solito vista la compagnia in cui ci trovavamo, ma stupidamente anche in quel caso non feci domande, tanto non mi avrebbe risposto.
C'è anche il fatto che lei alternava le scopate con mio marito a varie storie, anche di mesi,  con altri ragazzi, sicuramente catturati in chat, visto come e dove vive. Mio marito era la ruota di scorta, che deve sempre esserci.
Anche il suo ultimo messaggio, recente, lo dimostra. Tiene le porte aperte, mentre a me aveva scritto che di lui NON ne voleva più sapere. Meno male.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui NON si è mai giustificato dando colpe a lei, mai, lui non parla, si scusa soltanto, ma è chiaro che lo ricattava, dai msg a mia figlia, alle telefonate anonime, a quel poco che ho estorto a lui.
> 
> Quando lei mi ha telefonato, lo ha fatto perchè la sera prima PRETENDEVA che lui andasse da lei, era un sabato e stranamente non suonava, solo che io e mio marito eravamo a Venezia, lei non gli ha creduto, o secondo me era inviperita all'idea di un nostro fine settimana insieme, e gli ha scritto che se non fosse andato da lei quella sera la mattina dopo mi avrebbe informata, e cosi ha fatto. Io mi ero accorta quella sera a Venezia che lui era particolarmente silenzioso, diverso dal solito vista la compagnia in cui ci trovavamo, ma stupidamente anche in quel caso non feci domande, tanto non mi avrebbe risposto.
> C'è anche il fatto che lei alternava le scopate con mio marito a varie storie, anche di mesi,  con altri ragazzi, sicuramente catturati in chat, visto come e dove vive. Mio marito era la ruota di scorta, che deve sempre esserci.
> Anche il suo ultimo messaggio, recente, lo dimostra. Tiene le porte aperte, mentre a me aveva scritto che di lui NON ne voleva più sapere. Meno male.


Nessuno, secondo me, dubita che sia una ragazza problematica, chiamala,  se vuoi, facocera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2013)

Ad ogni aggiornamento di questa vicenda continuo a pensare una sola cosa: maleducazione, maleducazione.
Un gran cafone, senza pensare che il rapporto sia tra uomo e donna: avvertire quando si manca o non si può più tener fede a un impegno è l'abc del galateo.
Katia, caldeggerei il fatto che tu non dessi a questa vicenda più significati di quell'unico che può avere.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ... ma sono l'unica qui alla quale sembra che questo brano sia bruttissimo? Pieno di banalità e luoghi comuni e la parte finale, dalle storie in poi, assolutamente non condivisibile? Le 3 domande, poi...:unhappy:


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (24 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui NON si è mai giustificato dando colpe a lei, mai, lui non parla, si scusa soltanto, ma è chiaro che lo ricattava, dai msg a mia figlia, alle telefonate anonime, a quel poco che ho estorto a lui.
> 
> Quando lei mi ha telefonato, lo ha fatto perchè la sera prima PRETENDEVA che lui andasse da lei, era un sabato e stranamente non suonava, solo che io e mio marito eravamo a Venezia, lei non gli ha creduto, o secondo me era inviperita all'idea di un nostro fine settimana insieme, e gli ha scritto che se non fosse andato da lei quella sera la mattina dopo mi avrebbe informata, e cosi ha fatto. Io mi ero accorta quella sera a Venezia che lui era particolarmente silenzioso, diverso dal solito vista la compagnia in cui ci trovavamo, ma stupidamente anche in quel caso non feci domande, tanto non mi avrebbe risposto.
> C'è anche il fatto che lei alternava le scopate con mio marito a varie storie, anche di mesi,  con altri ragazzi, sicuramente catturati in chat, visto come e dove vive. Mio marito era la ruota di scorta, che deve sempre esserci.
> Anche il suo ultimo messaggio, recente, lo dimostra. Tiene le porte aperte, mentre a me aveva scritto che di lui NON ne voleva più sapere. Meno male.


Che lei abbia qualche problema non vi é dubbio.
Non la stavo giustificando. É una cretina che non ha realizzato cosa vuol dire essere amante.
quello che mi lascia incredula é che tuo marito non l'abbia capito da subito.
una così da segnali ben presto di che carattere ha...


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Leggete questo brano tratto da "Mancarsi" di Diego De Silva..._
> 
> Basta così poco per cadere nelle braccia di un altro, alle spalle di un uomo fiducioso e innamorato che non sa, non sospetta, non ti crede all’altezza di un gesto così basso e banale? Tutti qui il valore che hai dato al tuo matrimonio?_
> _E come la metti con te stessa, come ti difendi, cosa ti racconti? Non sono stata io, io ho solo aperto la porta, è successo? Me ne stavo tranquilla per i fatti miei, è stato lui a stanarmi? Ma che posizione inattaccabile. Che sceneggiatura originale. Che storia edificante. Scopare negli alberghi, un vero traguardo. Cenare nei ristoranti fuori mano. Sentirti gelare il sangue se ti sembra che sia entrato qualcuno che conosci anche soltanto indirettamente. Nasconderti. Mentire abitualmente, preventivamente, utilizzare qualsiasi occasione o combinazione di circostanze appaia adatta a giustificare la prossima fuga. Tornare a casa e sentirti estranea. Mantenere un equilibrio. Pensare di affittare un appartamento per i vostri incontri, per simulare una vita che non potete permettervi. Ma basta, Fermati finché ragioni. Fermati prima di perdere completamente il senso della realtà e trascinare tutto in rovina credendo di avere ancora il controllo della situazione mentre precipiti. Tanto questa storia finirà, lo sapete tutti e due, vi state solo divorando, tu non lascerai tuo marito né lui sua moglie e i suoi figli, anche se ti ama e tu lo ami e quando siete insieme tutto il resto smette di contare; le storie, e tu lo sai, devono avere un’origine semplice per evolversi, non durano se devono riabilitarsi, lottare, vincere, infliggersi e procurare sofferenze invece di dedicarsi serenamente a se stesse. E poi dimmi,è così importante la tua felicità? Deve proprio occupare il centro del mondo? Ma quanto sei importante, tu?_



minchia che troiata.
Scusate il francesismo e sempre per me ovvio.


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ... ma sono l'unica qui alla quale sembra che questo brano sia bruttissimo? Pieno di banalità e luoghi comuni e la parte finale, dalle storie in poi, assolutamente non condivisibile? Le 3 domande, poi...:unhappy:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...sai che...ehm...
> E' che non trovavo le parole...
> o ehm...non avevo coraggio...di...
> ehm...magari sai urtavo la sensibilità femminile...ehm
> ...




ahahahahahahahah


----------



## devastata (24 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lei abbia qualche problema non vi é dubbio.
> Non la stavo giustificando. É una cretina che non ha realizzato cosa vuol dire essere amante.
> quello che mi lascia incredula é che tuo marito non l'abbia capito da subito.
> una così da segnali ben presto di che carattere ha...



L'ho pensato, e detto, pure io. Lui sperava lei si trovasse uno fisso e finisse, senza io la venissi mai a sapere (naturalmente mi sono inc... ancora di più) ma lui è cosi, superficiale e fatalista, di questo mi do le colpe, non dovevo sposarlo uno cosi, è l'opposto di come sono io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non sei l'unica: è che ho letto solo ora. Un maschilismo fastidioso, una moralità pelosa e misogina.
> Ecco cosa ho pensato, a botta calda.





rosa3 ha detto:


> No pure a me





farfalla ha detto:


> Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa


fiiiuuu, mi sentivo solissima



Tebe ha detto:


> minchia che troiata.
> Scusate il francesismo e sempre per me ovvio.


il finale in lingua, poi... :festa::ballo::festa:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Forse non ho capito come doveva essere interpretato 
questo brano...
e naturalmente  devo averlo capito al contrario 
Ma ho la vaga sensazione che a Katia le sia stato d'aiuto 
quindi perché criticare così duramente ?

"mancarsi" io lo  intendo e l'ho letto come 
"mancarsi a noi stessi "
e non lo trovo così terrificante...

che poi sia pieno di banalità e luoghi comuni cconcordo 
Ma  a volte le cose più banali sono le cose più difficili da accettare...


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Leggete questo brano tratto da "Mancarsi" di Diego De Silva..._
> 
> Basta così poco per cadere nelle braccia di un altro, alle spalle di un uomo fiducioso e innamorato che non sa, non sospetta, non ti crede all’altezza di un gesto così basso e banale? Tutti qui il valore che hai dato al tuo matrimonio?_
> _E come la metti con te stessa, come ti difendi, cosa ti racconti? Non sono stata io, io ho solo aperto la porta, è successo? Me ne stavo tranquilla per i fatti miei, è stato lui a stanarmi? Ma che posizione inattaccabile. Che sceneggiatura originale. Che storia edificante. Scopare negli alberghi, un vero traguardo. Cenare nei ristoranti fuori mano. Sentirti gelare il sangue se ti sembra che sia entrato qualcuno che conosci anche soltanto indirettamente. Nasconderti. Mentire abitualmente, preventivamente, utilizzare qualsiasi occasione o combinazione di circostanze appaia adatta a giustificare la prossima fuga. Tornare a casa e sentirti estranea. Mantenere un equilibrio. Pensare di affittare un appartamento per i vostri incontri, per simulare una vita che non potete permettervi. Ma basta, Fermati finché ragioni. Fermati prima di perdere completamente il senso della realtà e trascinare tutto in rovina credendo di avere ancora il controllo della situazione mentre precipiti. Tanto questa storia finirà, lo sapete tutti e due, vi state solo divorando, tu non lascerai tuo marito né lui sua moglie e i suoi figli, anche se ti ama e tu lo ami e quando siete insieme tutto il resto smette di contare; le storie, e tu lo sai, devono avere un’origine semplice per evolversi, non durano se devono riabilitarsi, lottare, vincere, infliggersi e procurare sofferenze invece di dedicarsi serenamente a se stesse. E poi dimmi,è così importante la tua felicità? Deve proprio occupare il centro del mondo? Ma quanto sei importante, tu?_


Ciao Katia,

trovare le risposte non è sempre facile. 
E capisco, che questo passaggio al momento ti dia conforto. 

C'è però un punto. Nella vita privata, la felicità o lo stare bene semplicemente è importante. 

Qualcosa c'è stato, che ti ha portato a tradire ... 
O era qualcosa che ti mancava nella coppia, o era qualcosa che ha a che fare solo con te ... 
Può anche ben essere, che ti serviva solo la consapevolezza di cosa hai ...

Con il tempo troverei le risposte, se ne hai bisogno. 

sienne


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Hai ragione luna
Ma credo che lei adesso abbia fretta di chiudere sto capitolo 

Lo farei anche io scoprissi che altri ha avuto sto atteggiam xche inutile fa male molto poi giusto sensato unico modo

Io non potrei fare così

Solo che dovrebbe capire cosa l ha portata li
Senza correre 
Perché altri enti temo non chiuderà così facilm tutto li

Poi ripeto farei la stessa cosa forse 
Ma non si aiuta molto così


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Benefattore (ho scoperto la tua professione:carneval:!) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho solo il buon gusto,di credere che quello che siamo fuori sono questioni nostre, come puoi vedere non vale per tutti.Questione di stile.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se per l'altra campana intendi mio marito, beh, è qui vicino a me, ma non scriverebbe mai in un forum, ne usa internet, io posso solo dirti che non fa altro che ripetere che 'ha sbagliato', che non ha mai dato importanza alla cosa, che non ho mai fatto niente per meritarmi il tradimento, e le cose che ho scritto fino alla nausea. Lei aveva 24 anni, si era invaghita di lui su un palco, lui 54. Quanti uomini avrebbero resistito ad una corte serrata? Poi è stato uno stronzo anche nel portare avanti la cosa anni, complice i ricatti di lei di farmelo sapere, e meno male che l'ha fatto.



Per l'altra campana intendevo tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È la cosa che mi fa più male. Che non abbia capito che sono l'unic con cui potrebbe parlare di tutto.
> In questo momento la cosa che vorrei più di tutte é che lui fosse sereno.
> Mi sento un po una mamma peeoccupata per il figlio. Ci voglio un bene dell'anima, probabilmente non lo amo più ma farei qualunque cosaper vederlo stare bene.....
> Scusate lo sfogo, ogni tanto mi lascio andare



Sono arrivata fin qui.
Lo sai che su questo argomento mi trovi vicina a te e completamente empatica...

Non so se si tratta di patologie. Sono tanti, ben più di quello che all'inizio della "siccità" potevamo pensare. All'inizio, quando ci sentivamo le uniche disgraziate a non essere più volute dal nostro uomo.
Se sono così tanti, o è epidemia, o forse è la triste (per noi dall'altra parte) "normalità" di un certo numero di persone.
Non ricordo dove, qualcuno qua dentro ha linkato un blog o cos'era di persone che vivono ormai la pace dei sensi, se qualcuno me lo indica lo ringrazio, l'ho mancato al tempo e vorrei darci una occhiata.

Ogni tanto conto i casi che conosco (per ora circa pari tra uomini e donne).

E so anche quanto sia difficile dover *chiedere* per un pò di affettuosità.
Lì ipotizzo che si blocchino per la paura che un gesto possa essere frainteso come possibile appiglio per una maggiore intimità fisica (=sesso), e che quindi evitino.
O forse anche quello non lo desiderano più, non gli passa neppure per la testa.

Quando ci sono problemi, si tira avanti, bene o male, e si spera in un futuro migliore. Quando la speranza di un futuro migliore diventa sempre più fievole...

Scusa, mi rendo conto che non sono molto confortante, è solo che capisco, eccome se capisco...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ... ma sono l'unica qui alla quale sembra che questo brano sia bruttissimo? Pieno di banalità e luoghi comuni e la parte finale, dalle storie in poi, assolutamente non condivisibile? Le 3 domande, poi...:unhappy:



Mmmmsì. Cioè, non sei l'unica. Ma non avevo analizzato bene cosa mi disturba di questo brano.

Consigliare di pensare e riflettere, non costruirsi castelli in aria pensando siano fondati sulla roccia, dire di non tradire, in sè, è giustissimo.

Forse mi è dispiaciuta la descrizione degli appuntamenti dei due clandestini, la presunta lucida disamina dei pensieri di lei a riguardo.
Forse mi ha urtato quella prima domanda, quanto è importante la propria felicità.
Che poteva essere riproposta in modo diverso. E' importante capire dove sta la vera felicità?

Chissà, il brano non mi piace cmq.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito come doveva essere interpretato
> questo brano...
> e naturalmente  devo averlo capito al contrario
> Ma ho la vaga sensazione che a Katia le sia stato d'aiuto
> ...



per carità Luna, non si stava discutendo Katia, si stava discutendo il brano che davvero è una roba raccapricciante pieno zeppo di luoghi comuni


----------



## Katia (25 Marzo 2013)

Pieno zeppo di luoghi comuni... che mi sono ritrovata a vivere mio malgrado per un periodo...


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Pieno zeppo di luoghi comuni... che mi sono ritrovata a vivere mio malgrado per un periodo...


l'importante è uscirne poi.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per carità Luna, non si stava discutendo Katia, si stava discutendo il brano che davvero è una roba raccapricciante pieno zeppo di luoghi comuni



concordo anche sui luoghi comuni 
però leggendo il brano sono situazioni in cui qualcuno ci si ritrova dentro trascurandosi
e bene o male se ne dicono anche qui dentro...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono arrivata fin qui.
> Lo sai che su questo argomento mi trovi vicina a te e completamente empatica...
> 
> Non so se si tratta di patologie. Sono tanti, ben più di quello che all'inizio della "siccità" potevamo pensare. All'inizio, quando ci sentivamo le uniche disgraziate a non essere più volute dal nostro uomo.
> ...


Io credo che sia questo.


----------



## Katia (25 Marzo 2013)

Ora mi togliete una curiosità? Non ho ben capito qui chi è stato tradito e chi ha tradito...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mmmmsì. Cioè, non sei l'unica. Ma non avevo analizzato bene cosa mi disturba di questo brano.
> 
> Consigliare di pensare e riflettere, non costruirsi castelli in aria pensando siano fondati sulla roccia, dire di non tradire, in sè, è giustissimo.
> 
> ...


Il brano così estrapolato perde un po' di senso.
Sono i pensieri che la protagonista fa per dissuadersi dal tradire il marito.
Sono volutamente luoghi comuni e sono io credo scritti anche con intento caricaturale (da parte di De Silva).
Quanto meno, qualche decina di pagine dopo, la protagonista si dileggia pesantemente per averli pensati e aver rinunciato, per niente fiera del suo "buon senso".
Insomma non era un brano conclusivo, tanto meno voleva veicolare conclusioni definitive.
Riportare i vari passaggi di certe situazioni, caso mai.
Il matrimonio in questione comunque finisce, per la cronaca.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

certi commenti, li trovo a dir poco, fuori luogo. 
mi hanno dato proprio fastidio per la scelta di un linguaggio squallido. 

il passaggio è stato scelto dall'utente ... in questo momento un po' delicato del suo cammino. 
dire, che non è correlato all'utente ... è, secondo me, solo un gioco di linguaggio ... 
se no, lo si poteva specificare ...ma probabilmente non è stato scritto consapevolmente ... e chi sa perché ... 

comunque, lei si sa difendere da sola, se le ha dato fastidio. 

Io lo dico per me. 

sienne


----------



## Lola77 (31 Marzo 2013)

Katia ha detto:


> Come può un uomo di 50 anni troncare una storia fatta di confidenze e rispetto reciproco attraverso un messaggio di due righe e sparire nel nulla, chiedendomi di non telefonargli e non mandargli messaggi? Mi sembra di essere stata per sei mesi con un perfetto estraneo e mi pento di ogni attimo passato con lui.


vigliaccheria maschile!


----------



## Katia (2 Aprile 2013)

Lola77 ha detto:


> vigliaccheria maschile!


Non mi è mai piaciuto generalizzare e non voglio credere che gli uomini siano tutti uguali. Sono solo stata un'ingenua.


----------



## devastata (2 Aprile 2013)

Tutti uguali no, ne uomini ne donne, inaffidabili molti.


----------

